# Watches in the wild :my daily experiences



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi
I was thinking of creating this thread for some times now because of where I work gives me opportunity to observe some amazing watches on a daily basis. 
I'm a manager in a downtown DC restaurant and almost every day I see Rolex,Omega, Panerai, Cartier.... 
It's really cool and I try to engage those people if there's an opportunity. (mostly people are really friendly and I gave several very nice stories) 
Some of the more rare pieces I saw recently was Hublot, Graham and R. Mille but today I saw a middle age guy casually dressed with 
Patek Philipe on his hand! 
I didn't talk to him even tho he was alone and it wouldn't be hard to start a conversation as I work there. 
It was a 3940 model if I'm correct (I'm not an expert by any means). 
I decided to try report on my observations every day, or every time I see a cool timepiece. 
Let's see where it gets us! 









Roberto


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I like it!! The watch and idea...Good hunting.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm jealous! The watches I see around here are more or less limited to Nixons, Fossils, Skagens and the occasional Citizen and Seiko. When I'm lucky, I'll occasionally see an SMP or a Sub.

With respect to that watch - I wonder how many there are in DC - when I was there last year, I stopped into a small jewelry store in Georgetown which had one just like that for sale. Curious as to what the odds might be of them being the same watch....


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Since I got infected with watchlust, I really haven't spotted that many cool watches in the wild. Part of it is because I haven't mastered the art of spotting and identifying the cool watches without creeping people out.

One exception though that I started a thread about back in April - in a couple of visits to a surgeon, he was wearing a Speedy Pro and a Seamaster Pro.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I always look at wrists to see what is being worn. Very easy to tell a WIS most of the time, and yes it is also very easy to start conversations with them, as they love to talk about their "toy".


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm also in DC, Roberto! So far have never seen a PP in person. Have seen a few AP Royal Oaks, though, more Rolexes than you can shake a stick at, even a Vacheron on the wrist of a banker I was working with on a potential deal. I definitely enjoy DC as a "wrist-watching" town.


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

tiger roach said:


> Since I got infected with watchlust, I really haven't spotted that many cool watches in the wild.


Hah! Within an hour of posting that, I had a confirmed Datejust sighting on the bus home.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi
So today was so, so day, nothing particularly unusual. 
Few Tags, several Movados (not really my cup of tea), G shocks.... 
I was wearing my Oris Prodiver Chronograph and in come the guy with 
Oris TT1! 
I'm a big Oris fan so here's the shot! 

Today is still not over and who knows....! 



Roberto


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cool idea for a thread, I hardly ever see anything worth mentioning out in the real world. Minneapolis is definitely not an interesting watch-wearing town. I've never seen anyone wearing a Patek either, though there is a jeweler in town who sells them


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I've seen some interesting watches around here. A while ago I went to some home renovation show and saw a guy wearing a vintage Rolex Milgauss, one of those super rare models from the 50s with a rotating bezel that every vintage Rolex collector drools about. Airports seem to be watch hotspots, I flew to Puerto Rico a week ago, I saw a bunch of PAMs, a few pilots amazingly wearing Breitlings, and way too many Rolex's to count. On the way back I sat next to a man wearing a Nighthawk, made for some pretty interesting conversation as I was wearing mine as well at the time. You can usually tell the watch guys from someone just wearing a watch.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of really ugly Hublot watches lately. You know, the ones with all those subdials that probably have a retail price of ~25K... I wonder if the wearers are WIS.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Had dinner with a friend tonight who was wearing this little number:


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

BusyTimmy said:


> I'm seeing a lot of really ugly Hublot watches lately. You know, the ones with all those subdials that probably have a retail price of ~25K... I wonder if the wearers are WIS.


I happen to know a Hublot-owning WIS... ;-)


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I happen to know a Hublot-owning WIS... ;-)


Me too!


----------



## sumanr1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good idea, wish i could do the same. I work in a big law firm and the only mention-worthy piece is my boss' tag cal 36 rs calliper. Must be a sign of the times...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm glad you guys like the thread. 
Talking about Hublots, I mentioned that I saw one maybe a few months back. 
Interesting was who was wearing it! 
It was a young Japanese student. 
Maybe 22.
I complement the watch and he kinda shrugged saying that he "likes it but doesn't know to much about it" . 
"it was a gift from my father, I know only that it's very expensive "
I told him a little bit I knew about his Hublot Big Bang but he for sure didn't know what he has! 
Close to the restaurant I work is GW University and a lot of kids from well of families are attending the. 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually don't pay too much attention. One instance I do remember was seeing an older man admire his newly purchased Carl Bucherer watch at the IFC shopping center in HK. Also, he kept fiddling with the box and accessories. That's something that I would feel too embarrassed to do in public.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

BusyTimmy said:


> I'm seeing a lot of really ugly Hublot watches lately. You know, the ones with all those subdials that probably have a retail price of ~25K... *I wonder if the wearers are WIS.*


Of course not...a WIS would never buy a Hublot...:-d


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Dancing Fire said:


> Of course not...a WIS would never buy a Hublot...:-d


Naturally. :-d

I'm actually partial to the Classic Fusion myself:


----------



## Tbassc0 (Jul 8, 2013)

Complimented a man on his 18k presidential at the Houston dynamo game last night and he looked at me and left the concession line...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I asked a guy I know last week "Is that a Breitling?" and he said yes, his wife and daughter bought it for him (a nice Colt auto), he'd always wanted one, and generally was very pleased. I saw him tonight and he asked, puzzled, "How did you know this was a Breitling?"
I could only smile and say "Dude, I'm a watch guy!"


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Tbassc0 said:


> Complimented a man on his 18k presidential at the Houston dynamo game last night and he looked at me and left the concession line...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I've had my fair share of weird looks and sneers when complimenting peoples watches. Some people probably see a hooded kid recognizing their 10k+ watch and think the worst lol. Most times people are happy that someone noticed what they were wearing though in my experience.


----------



## Tbassc0 (Jul 8, 2013)

jtstav said:


> I've had my fair share of weird looks and sneers when complimenting peoples watches. Some people probably see a hooded kid recognizing their 10k+ watch and think the worst lol. Most times people are happy that someone noticed what they were wearing though in my experience.


Maybe I scared him off with my 8inch beard??


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I was off for 4 days so there was nothing to report. 
As I work downtown DC across the street from very nice "Tiny" jewelry store I pass their windows every day. 
Nice pieces to see,mostly Rolex and Tag, but every once in a while they put something else in they windows and this time is JLC so I couldn't resist to take a snap or two. 
I know it's not really the real "watches in the wild" but it's still nice to see. 
For a long time now they have big Rolex DSSD in one of the windows and there's not a day I don't stop to admire it. 
It's definitely my grail an I hope one day to get one! 
Here's a few JLC beauties!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Tbassc0 said:


> Complimented a man on his 18k presidential at the Houston dynamo game last night and he looked at me and left the concession line...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I'm not surprised. I would NEVER compliment someone on an expensive watch in a public place. It's a bit like saying 'hey everybody... here's someone you can rob!' In his place I would have made myself scarce too. It is dangerous enough wearing expensive items without free advertising...


----------



## woppa (Jul 8, 2013)

My daily experience:

Seiko Seiko Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Omega Omega Tudor Omega Seiko Seiko Seiko Seiko Panerai Panerai Panerai Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex


----------



## Tbassc0 (Jul 8, 2013)

brummyjon said:


> I'm not surprised. I would NEVER compliment someone on an expensive watch in a public place. It's a bit like saying 'hey everybody... here's someone you can rob!' In his place I would have made myself scarce too. It is dangerous enough wearing expensive items without free advertising...


Well I didn't advertise the watch "hey nice solid 18k gold diamond dial rolex!" I just said in a six inch voice beautiful timepiece. Now if every time someone complimented you on your watch in public you got scared and made yourself "scarce" then why wear the watch? If crime is so rampant at sporting events don't wear your rolex, wear your timex (which I've had numerous rolex customers boast about the timex keeping "far better time" than their rolex) and leave the rolex in your safety deposit box to collect dust which i know many rolex "fans" are accustomed to doing. Had i complimented his car in the $20 parking lot would he have backed out of his spot and left? If you think using your expensive items in public is dangerous maybe you should move out of Detroit. Just exactly how would I go about robbing a man at a professional soccer game without people noticing? Mug him with my foot long taco dog smothered in jalapeños?


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Tbassc0 said:


> Well I didn't advertise the watch "hey nice solid 18k gold diamond dial rolex!" I just said in a six inch voice beautiful timepiece. Now if every time someone complimented you on your watch in public you got scared and made yourself "scarce" then why wear the watch? If crime is so rampant at sporting events don't wear your rolex, wear your timex (which I've had numerous rolex customers boast about the timex keeping "far better time" than their rolex) and leave the rolex in your safety deposit box to collect dust which i know many rolex "fans" are accustomed to doing. Had i complimented his car in the $20 parking lot would he have backed out of his spot and left? If you think using your expensive items in public is dangerous maybe you should move out of Detroit. Just exactly how would I go about robbing a man at a professional soccer game without people noticing? Mug him with my foot long taco dog smothered in jalapeños?


Fair enough if you were discreet. But I am just trying to put myself in the other guy's shoes. I don't live in Detroit. But I would suggest most people would leave their obviously expensive watches at home (or at the very least well under a cuff) at a football match in England. Maybe it is a more genteel affair on the US, I don't know. I'm pretty certain they don't sell foot long taco dogs over here either. Is that a type of food??


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyway..........! 
Right of the bat, there was an older gentleman sitting on the patio and I can see an automatic movement. 
So I complement his older Omega and he without any hesitation he took it off and showed it to me. 
It's an older Omega Seamaster Chronometer . 
I'm wearing my Oris TT1 Small Second, blue faced! 






Roberto


----------



## Tbassc0 (Jul 8, 2013)

Obviously it's a type of food this is America the land of over indulging where you take one form of meat and slosh another form of meat on top! And yes the Dynamo were playing a friendly against Stoke City, it was anticlimactic to say the least. And I was very discreet but he was wearing short sleeves so it wasn't hidden, oh well maybe he just lost his appetite at the sight of me?


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

Mostly Rolex, Breitling, and Omega, along with a mish-mosh of lower end stuff.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

I hear DC is a Patek-loving city overall, at least relatively speaking. Obviously you'll still see Rolex Subs much more often.


----------



## robertl (Mar 27, 2013)

I tend to look at every wrist I see with a watch on it. I see a fair amount of Tags, some Rolex's here and there, and I've seen the occasional Omega (maybe 2 or 3). Beyond that I'm not sure I've seen anything of note. I try not to stare, and I don't have great eyesight so if I'm not wearing contacts or glasses it has to be really obvious for me to recognize it.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just saw (yesterday) a guy at a diner wearing a SOLID GOLD new style Rolex Yachtmaster. I first at a glance thought "yah, another fake" but when I saw it again, noticed several scratches all over the watch and the scratches did not reveal the underlying metal - it was really a solid gold watch - could it still be fake, yes, but it did not look it.

Anyways, then the guy's car caught fire in the diner's parking lot so he ran out and put the fire out. He was driving newish F-450 King Ranch ($70K truck). Interesting guy. Never struck a conversation though (I probably should have).

Then, few days ago, I dropped into a Chinese group tourists and every other guy had a Rolex on (many fakes, some looked good).


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting night 
Couple of Tags, Movados but the star of the night was definitely very attractive 
Baume & Mercier 
I talked to the guy and he gladly showed me the watch. 
I was wearing my Oris Prodiver Chronograph 








The second interesting piece was two tone Rolex. It looked really smooth and even though I'm not a big fan of this Rolex look I liked this one. 
It seemed vintage 








Roberto


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Great thread. Keep it going. I like your Oris as well. Best thing I've spotted in the wild was a white Daytona. Not much worth mentioning really.



woppa said:


> My daily experience:
> 
> Seiko Seiko Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Omega Omega Tudor Omega Seiko Seiko Seiko Seiko Panerai Panerai Panerai Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex


lol


----------



## q_at96 (Jul 28, 2006)

Saw a lange on the trolley. 
Q


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

q_at96 said:


> Saw a lange on the trolley.
> Q


The trolley?


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Went to a Columbus Clippers game a few weeks ago saw a Tissot PRC on a guys wrist, not sure which model number, at the restaurant before the game. Then in the stands in the sections adjacent I saw a stainless Rolex Datejust on oyster bracelet, white or silver dial, and a two tone Rolex Cosmograph Daytona with the black dial. Guessing by the age of the wearers, 50's, I'd guess they were genuine. Columbus has always seemed Rolex heavy to me over the years, maybe just because I notice them more than other brands.


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

I'm slightly obsessed with anything aerospace so I'm always trying to spark up conversation with fighter pilots at air shows. I always wrist check them and a lot of times it's either a Brietling B-1 or Omega X-33. Sure some generic Rolex are worn but I'm always fascinated to hear why a pilot chose his timepiece.


----------



## hovebomber (Jul 14, 2013)

Saw a lady wearing a speedy auto on the train... Quite out of the ordinary


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

Saw a guy with a Speedy auto exiting the train. Very dressed down and in a neighborhood where G-shocks are the norm. I was impressed.


----------



## retrodrive (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey now! There are Hublot-loving WIS out there! One should have a fashion watch for a certain type of outfit.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

retrodrive said:


> Hey now! There are Hublot-loving WIS out there! One should have a fashion watch for a certain type of outfit.


Oh do tell, what type of outfit warrants it?


----------



## Markbigd (Jun 25, 2013)

I bet Flavor Flav would wear a Hublot.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

MZhammer said:


> Oh do tell, what type of outfit warrants it?


A suit?


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> So today was so, so day, nothing particularly unusual.
> Few Tags, several Movados (not really my cup of tea), G shocks....
> I was wearing my Oris Prodiver Chronograph and in come the guy with
> ...


Anyone else creeped out by a random stranger (my assumption here) wanting to take watch pic's together? If it's just me, then carry on.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's just you! 
The thread is called "observations" but if someone is friendly enough to take a picture even better.

Anyway, today's OBSERVATIONS were ordinary at best few Tags, Movados again until I noticed a Tissot, I think PR 516 Heritage, it was on black leather 








and then another Tissot but this time the one I've never seen before! 
It looked legit but I'm not sure. 
Maybe someone can I. D. it. 
I had my Oris Prodiver Chronograph and guy was friendly enough to take a picture!!! (image that, he wasn't creeped up) 








Another cool piece was completely blackened Daytona. 
It was all black but very shiny black which looked kinda fake. I could be completely wrong. It was automatic with a nice smooth sweeping "second" hand. 
Owner was an Asian guy in mid 30s.
He worned shades all the time he was in the restaurant, ordering, eating,... 
It was definitely a character

I know it's not crazy exciting but it's interesting, at least to a real WISs!

Roberto


----------



## retrodrive (Sep 6, 2012)

A dark sweater or a leather jacket work perfectly with SS/black Hublot. If you end up in a business attire wearing a large Hublot, you might be a douche, a newbie, or sponsored by them.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

My neighbour on my flight was wearing a PAM. He didn't want to talk about it.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Great thread Sir! Please keep it going!


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

I work in fine dining as well, in San Diego county. It's a little restaurant in one on the most exclusive zip codes in the country. My immediate memories of WIS at my restaurant: My boss is always wearing his JLC Reverso and his wife has Patek of some sort. One of our regulars is a legit billionaire and the guy rocks an old Timex. I remember one party of six and the nights' discussion was about Rolex collecting and I think a few deals were made right at the table. One thing I have noticed is the over 65 crowd love their vintage Seamasters, besides Rolex I think that is the most common watch I see. We definitely cater to an older crowd. Anyway I'll contribute to this thread when I see something exceptional in the wild.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Tbassc0 said:


> Complimented a man on his 18k presidential at the Houston dynamo game last night and he looked at me and left the concession line...


LOL

Every now and then we hear similar stories, and it makes me laugh every time. Guy buys a Rolex. He's clearly a non-WIS. Wears it as a status symbol for having "made it" in Life. Then he becomes paranoid when someone compliments him on it. As if he's afraid that after the compliment, they're going to rob him of it ...

_"Hey, nice Rolex ... That's going to look REAL good on my_ _wrist. Hand it over!"_

At least that guy reacted better than the last one I heard about. Dude went to pump gas, clerk at the gas station complimented him on his Rolex, and then the dude literally ran away! I love it. Wearing a status symbol that everyone recognizes, but being horribly insecure that someone will recognize it *AND* actually give a compliment about it.


----------



## q_at96 (Jul 28, 2006)

brummyjon said:


> The trolley?


Is a free bus on a pedestrian mall. So feels like it.


----------



## q_at96 (Jul 28, 2006)

Saw some kind of breitling and some omegas this evening.


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

I ordered some takeout today and I'm in the bar waiting for my order. Guy looks and my watch and says:

"Nice Submariner. Never saw a Rolex with a red dial."

me: (I look at his wrist and he has what looks like a datejust) "Thanks, but its not a Rolex. blah, blah... The red bezel with black dial was really the selling point for me."

guy: "Yeah, bezel, that's what I meant. I have a Rolex Sub as well. Mine is black on black. I like the red. Nice."

me: "Yeah, its not a Rolex. (take off the watch and hand it to him) It's a brand called Grovana and...."

guy: (looks at watch up close) "Oh, I see what your saying. Interesting. I knew Rolex produced watches under other labels but I haven't heard of this one. If you need someone with experience to service it, I know a guy downtown. He's who I bought my Sub from...."

He was already at the bar drinking before I got there so that may have been the issue.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol 
Talking about Rolex, Here's what I saw tonight next to Omega Seamaster Professional, pre Bond.







A very interesting color lady's Rolex. 
I really like it. Color is cool and I'm wondering did they ever made the same one for man!? 
The owner is actually young Colombian woman, one of my employees who got this watch as a present from her parents for 18th birthday! 
I was wearing my Black Knight (Zuriner Depth Charge DLC on Iso)

Roberto


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

unsub073 said:


> Anyone else creeped out by a random stranger (my assumption here) wanting to take watch pic's together? If it's just me, then carry on.


I confess, I would be a little confused and disoriented by such a request. I would not know how to respond.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

retrodrive said:


> If you end up in a business attire wearing a large Hublot, you might be a douche, a newbie, or sponsored by them.


Some might agree, but would not blame the suit.


----------



## Rmmiller1985 (Sep 7, 2012)

I stopped trying to engage people about their watches a while back.
Seems everyone I spoke to had no idea what I was talking about.
I see people with Submariners every now and then. But none of them knew anything about watches.
Same for Omega's. One guy tried to convince me his Brietling UTC component was more impressive than his actual Brietling.
*Sigh*


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I think it's just you!
> The thread is called "observations" but if someone is friendly enough to take a picture even better.
> 
> Anyway, today's OBSERVATIONS were ordinary at best few Tags, Movados again until I noticed a Tissot, I think PR 516 Heritage, it was on black leather
> ...


My OBSERVATION is that it is creepy, but if it is your "thing", then carry on.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

A bit of a thrill today. Traveling home on a city bus, spotted a Citizen BM6400 on the wrist of an elderly gentleman sitting a few seats away from me. He seemed a bit tired, so I left him alone. Looked as though it was on an after-market bracelet. Still ... It was nice seeing something other than a G-Shock, an over-sized clock from a fashion brand masquerading as a wrist watch, or some no-name analog quartz model.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey folks, 
Had some time off so I stopped by at the nice "Tiny" jewelry store to try for the first time in my life a Rolex!!! 
Man, I'm in love!
I was avoiding this for a long time because I knew if I try it and like it... 
I'm done!! 
And now I am done!

DSSD is what I always wanted. 
For it's size, it's appearance... All of it. I love big watches

But what really got me was a Sub. 
Simple, sleek but sporty just perfect.

Now,...... I just need to figure out how to get one!?

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL

I don't think it counts as seeing a watch in the Wild, if you strap it onto your own wrist.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

No, definitely not counting as the watch in the wild. 
But that's was a nice visit to AD. 
Really enjoyed seeing all kinds of watches 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

That is a great AD, I got my Aquaracer there and have ogled JLCs there as well.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

I see quite a few nice watches where I work and on the train / planes. Rolex, IWC, Paneria, Omega, there is even a bloke at work who has a PP Nautilus as his daily wear.

Someone running a watch stall in San Francisco complimented my Rolex and offered to clean it, made me feel uncomfortable, I thanked him and kept walking. Guy next to me on a flight started discussing watches with me when he saw me resetting my IWC for the time difference - he had a very nice JLC on his wrist.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice day today guys! 
I didn't expect anything special as I usually don't but I had my buddy come in with his coworker. 
He had white Explorer 2 and his coworker had Sub date. 
I didn't want to take pictures of watches that everyone saw. 
Later, the guy had newer model Aquaracer with orange face and SS bracelet. 
I complement it and he said he simply love it. (it was quartz) 
Now, a very pleasant surprise was very young guy who rolled in with Bell & Ross br03-92. I assume he goes to a close by GW. 
It was a pleasure of see it because I had one last year at this time. (it was br02 - 94)


Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Amazing night, one of the best regarding watches. 
Thursday is next to Friday our busiest night. 
I didn't have time for any pictures but check this out :
Breitling Navitimer 
Breitling Chronomat 
Cartier Ballon Bleu 
Longines Hydroconquest(auto) 
Omega Seamaster Professional, full size auto 
Tag Heuer Monza (black, chronograph) 
Omega Constellation (90's model) 
I'm not even mentioning Rolex. 

Wow, really cool to be surrounded with all this cool pieces. 




Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Awesome! Keep the reports coming.


----------



## M.N (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought I was weird for looking at people's wrists seeing what type of timepiece they wear. Guess not lol. Ran into a person wearing a hublot but I was in the tourneau store I don't know if that counts. Ran into people wearing a breitling navimeter and avenger, bunch of rolexes, rest are regular fashion brands which I'm not interested in. Pretty cool to see what you guys are posting!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys, 
So tonight was a steady nigh. 
It didn't seem anything special, again we had some GShocks, F1 Tags mostly newer, one pretty cool looking Suunto on as it appeared tan nato (it looked interesting) and then I noticed a customer with it looked like 1940s gold Hamilton. 
As he was about to pay, I made sure I would be the one helping him. I complemented his watch on which he just started talking about it. 
It was 1948 Hamilton with 18K gold case and gold hands I think he said. (he was sorry it wasn't a Cartier of that period) 
It was a family heirloom. 
We took a picture and he liked the idea of the forum thread. 
Thanks Nat!

I had on me my Oris Aquis Titan Small Second 






















Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

What a interesting night. 
There are days when there's nothing worth while mentioning but today was definitely not one of those days! 
The day started with usual fashion watches, more than few G-shocks and a very nice little Omega Seamaster Professional possible full size but the guy's arm was so big that it seemed like mid size. 
Then, there was a young Guatemalan guy with a Tissot Chronograph that again like last time I couldn't recognize exact model . 
It was his graduation present. 
After that a group of Spanish speaking lawyers came in and two of them were "packing" Panerai. 
One, a beautiful Luminor and another with for me even more attractive Submersible. 
I tried talking to them but the group was to big and I just couldn't catch a break. 

In the meantime while making sure other guests are having a good time I started talking to a father - son from Canada who decided to spend some quality time together this weekend here in DC. 
Really friendly guys, dad is a big watch enthusiasts so I pointed him in the direction of this forum. 
He was thrilled because he wasn't aware of it so I think we definitely got a new member (he said he'd go back to his hotel and directly on WUS) 
He was wearing a very cool 40mm Ball Fireman that I didn't have chance seeing before. 
He was really friendly and I hope he'll join our little community. 
I my self had Oris Aquis Titan Small Second 

This is my last working night before my vacation so I'll say goodbye unless I notice something interesting while traveling! 



Roberto


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Roberto,
I saw this one worn by a buddy/customer of mine at the bar I tend. He normally wears a Casio digital, but he had this Rolex on last night that he says his father gave him. He says it's 50 years old and he's never had it cleaned or serviced. Pretty cool, though I recommended he have it looked at and possibly serviced. Beautiful watch! Can anyone enlighten me as to what model it is?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Papamud said:


> Roberto,
> I saw this one worn by a buddy/customer of mine at the bar I tend. He normally wears a Casio digital, but he had this Rolex on last night that he says his father gave him. He says it's 50 years old and he's never had it cleaned or serviced. Pretty cool, though I recommended he have it looked at and possibly serviced. Beautiful watch! Can anyone enlighten me as to what model it is?
> View attachment 1186770


From this distance, perhaps an Air-King.

50 years without servicing likely means it spent decades in a drawer and was only worn for a rare special occasion.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like Air King but I could be wrong 




Roberto


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope I didn't hijack your thread... i thought you'd be interested. I like the simplicity of it, though I'm not personally a Rolex kind of guy. And I'm a sucker for a good story like his.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So, as I said I started my vacation. 
Since I'm not at work I thought I'll be much less exposed to watches but from today it doesn't seems like that. 
Airport had few but on the plane I was literally surrounded. 
Next to me, Rolex Gmt, in front of me if I'm not mistaking Frederique Constant and behind wS something like Suunto but on the tan leather. Very cool looking. 
I took pictures secretly like 007!


























Tx

Roberto


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude, I am getting seriously concerned someone is going to clean your clock (sticking with the vernacular).


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

I occasionally contract in a company where most people have pretty expensive watches. Speedy Pros, Miligaus, Tons of Tag's, few Subs are what ive noticed so far. Initially i thought ive started working in a WUS haven, but really its just a case of too much money and keeping up with the jones's.

One guy gets a Tag. its a known brand and expensive. Not to be bettered, another guy goes to the local jewellers ( just down the road actually) and gets a speedy pro. Omega, much better than Tag! The next guy gets a rollex, and so on and so on.

Its a company most people wearing 5k or more on their wrists, and they havnt the slightest idea what they have, only that its more expensive than the other guys watch and therefore "better".

Its a little sad really. I then turn up in various automatic Seikos and the reation is "awesome looking watch.. oh, its just a seiko, you should get a quality watch".


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

#3 train stops by Wall street. On my way to and from a certain office located in Brooklyn, I spotted the usual mix of No-name quartz analog pieces, G-Shocks, and oversized fashion brands. However, did notice one buff dude on the subway rocking what was probably a white-dial Timex. The watch in this case was less important than the strap. First time I've seen a NATO strap in the wild. (It was blue and the guy wasn't wearing it properly.)

Saw another dude with what would be your typical Panerai. There was a perfectly round cyclops over the date window. But the sub-seconds dial looked as though it was between the 7 and 8 position on the main dial. Plus, the case just seemed a bit off, somehow. Safe to say I was looking at a fake. Though it would likely easily fool any non-WIS.

Also saw a Rolex Sub-C in the display window of a jewelry shop in Brooklyn. Near the office I had the appointment at. The box looked ratty as Hell. The watch looked surprisingly nice. But the shop was clearly a low-rent one on a low-rent street, with plenty of blinged out low-rent No-name models on display all around that Rolex. No, I didn't bother wasting my time going inside to have a closer look at it. The box was obviously fake, and being surrounded by a bunch of garbage No-name models; yeah, I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say the watch was fake too.

However, the NATO strap was not the highlight of my watch-seeing day. I saved the best for last ...

Train got delayed at the Wall Street stop. As folks started climbing on during the height of Rush Hour, I figured this was my chance to finally spot a Rolex on someone's wrist. Nope! But I did spot a Breitling Seawolf with Arabic numerals on one guy standing next to me. First thing I spotted was the bracelet with the Breitling logo inscribed on it. A little while later, a skinny dude got on and stood next to that guy. Skinny dude was wearing a slightly older model Breitling Colt II with a rich blue dial and Arabic numerals. It was also on a Breitling bracelet. But the dude wore it rather loose. I also noticed his Colt II was running 4 minutes fast and the pip was set at 20 minutes past the top of the hour. (Which would have made it right then.) I got the impression that skinny dude wasn't a WIS. Nor the other guy with the brick of a Breitling on his wrist.

I always knew the Seawolf is a thick watch. But good gracious it's fricking *HUGE!*

Seriously, it makes most offerings from Invicta look downright tasteful by comparison. The Colt II by comparison was perfect in terms of size and thickness. The one Breitling I'd happily buy.

In a surreal moment for any WIS, not only were these guys standing next to each other, but the skinny dude asked the other guy if there was train trouble down the line since the train clearly wasn't moving. The other guy responded that there was. Neither of these two strangers had noticed that each was wearing a nice watch of the same brand. That was the extent of their conversation. Skinny dude got impatient with the train and walked off.

So yeah, still no Rolex in the wild, on someone's wrist.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I see Rolex pretty often here in DC. Pepsi GMT and Sub just today at a beer festival.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> So, as I said I started my vacation.
> Since I'm not at work I thought I'll be much less exposed to watches but from today it doesn't seems like that.
> Airport had few but on the plane I was literally surrounded.
> Next to me, Rolex Gmt, in front of me if I'm not mistaking Frederique Constant and behind wS something like Suunto but on the tan leather. Very cool looking.
> ...


Looks like a black dial Rolex Explorer II not GMT?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So I'm back at work and there was usual mix of GShocks, a Citizens and Tags but very interesting watch came in and I'm sure it's legit because the guy who wears it is usually wears similar high-end watches! 
Anyhow, I didn't have chance to talk to him but it was this exact model.

I my self had on for the first time my new beautiful Tudor Pelagos 









Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice Tudor!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So yesterday back at work it was so busy that I didn't even look at what people wear. 
But at the end of the night there was a group of young middle eastern guys with very shiny watches. 
One with unusually chromed Submariner and other with mother of pearl faced and Dimond bezel Concord. 
Really string but not my coup of tee. 
The third one had again like the guy from other night Chopard Mille Miglia but this time black faced and we took a snap together 
I really didn't think those are so usual!? 
I had my Tudor Pelagos 









Roberto


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

I actually see wrists professionally. I am a clinical scientist and on occasion I have to obtain blood specimens from people, so I obviously see their wrist. I am in an affluent county and in particular a very affluent area. Its amazing to me how few nice pieces I actually see. I saw a Carrera last week and commented to the gentleman who was clearly not a WIS. I see a smattering of Movado's, Gucci, crap fashion/Invicta and an occasional decent piece. 

An MD I work with wears his gold Rolex daily and it is beautiful. I am not really into Rolex but I do appreciate their quality and status/influence. He bought it when he graduated as much as a status symbol. He has had it 10 years and never had it serviced. I have been telling him he really should have it serviced. He finally took it in last week and it is 1k for the service. Sorry to ramble off topic.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have seen a few DateJusts at work. So far it's been the only watch that I could positively identify. I doubt the people wearing them were WISs, just because they always have them on, and WISs usually wear their collection and change out watches frequently. Nothing wrong with someone having a nice watch and not knowing what it is/appreciating it in the way it was meant; but I would not ask or compliment someone on their watch unless it was a watch that only WISs know about. So far my watches have only been noticed a few times. I really don't like when my watches are noticed because it's awkward to talk about them to non-WIS, but I do appreciate compliments so long as they're meaningful.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

My restaurant has been very busy lately. I see so many high end watches but I'm not good at the specific models. Lately I have seen JLC reverso, Cartiers galore, Panerai galore,plenty of Rolex, a pair of Patek Phillipe, some Breitling, one of my co-workers has a Hamilton and many of the vintage Seamasters the old timers prefer around here. Every night there is eye candy. In the city I work the affluence is out of control.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi
I was very busy last few weeks so there was no time for posting anything but I saw tone of cool watches. 
The freshest one was from today 
I had a chance to talk to one guy but other was not obtainable hence I was busy helping on the line. 
He was right next to me wearing beautiful gold with white face IWC Portuguese. 
It was really stunning despite the gold. 
The second guy, young looks like military man had beautiful Submariner but the color was copper. 
I never saw Sub like this. 
It was brand new, bought in Saudi Arabia a few days ago and had the same color ceramic bezel. 
It looked way bigger than 40 mm to me. 
He said there was a lot different colors! 
I never saw any other colors here on the forum or anywhere else. He also said that there was 6 month's waiting list for Daytona that he initially planed to buy and that's how he ended up with this. 
The only way to get Daytona on the spot would be to buy one with joules and dimonds that is made for middle eastern market. 
Please let me know if this copper Sub is fake! 
But it really didn't seem like a fake! 





Roberto


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Last week I was in Singapore and I saw several interesting watches from gold sub,SS no date sub,PP aquanaut,all the way to quartz seiko that looks like SARB,orient diver (single crown,so its not mako) and SKX009 on president bracelet (the SKX is worn by immigration officer in the airport as I was about to fly back),I was wearing my emperor tuna and he seemed to be looking at it and almost forgot to take my white slip back,can he be another WUS member?

Yesterday there was a lady came to my office,she wears PP nautilus auto in white metal with what appeared like black/brown dial,it has no subdial but looks like it has an extra hour hand (might be a reflection though because I'm not familiar with PP range,but most likely she wears the real thing,she owns a small airline company...)


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I took my kids to Lego KidFest in San Jose over the weekend. Whist sitting in the giant pile of legos as my sons built towers, I noticed an older man in 50s building a giant castle. It looked like he had been there for quite a long time. He was wearing AP RO. I also spotted an Omega Constellation, a Tag Aquaracer, and numerous Seikos on the wrist of other fathers around my age.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> I was very busy last few weeks so there was no time for posting anything but I saw tone of cool watches.
> The freshest one was from today
> I had a chance to talk to one guy but other was not obtainable hence I was busy helping on the line.
> ...


Looks like a fake to me. The cyclops doesn't magnify, bezel pearl is off, and they don't make that dial color. The case proportions also don't look quite right. I'm 99.9% sure he knew it was a fake and probably bought it for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## hovebomber (Jul 14, 2013)

I saw a very interesting watch in lecture today, not a really high end watch but very interesting nonetheless. It was a vostok europe anchar, apparently a limited edition model at that


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today on the metro guy had a nice Sub. 
I snapped the photo and yesterday was a real treat. 
2 young guys, early 20s were having dinner and one of them had beautiful Panerai. It was the 40mm model. 
I talked to him,he has one more but he doesn't know exact mode. 
Got the watches from his dad but definitely not WIS. 
I had my Zuriner Depth Charge SS which he completed! 


Roberto


----------



## Ernest Watcher (Sep 6, 2013)

I saw a AP Royal Oak with a blue dial when I was hotel hopping in Bali a few days ago! Second time I ever saw a AP in real life. I mostly see Rolex and Tags around town. Fossils are getting popular.


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> I was thinking of creating this thread for some times now because of where I work gives me opportunity to observe some amazing watches on a daily basis.
> I'm a manager in a downtown DC restaurant and almost every day I see Rolex,Omega, Panerai, Cartier....
> It's really cool and I try to engage those people if there's an opportunity. (mostly people are really friendly and I gave several very nice stories)
> ...


I went into a meeting with a new client about two months ago wearing my Doxa 1200T Professional with the orange dial (it was casual Friday). This client is of Cuban descent. He noticed and commented on my watch, clearly knowledgeable about watches. He then shows me the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak he is wearing - beautiful piece. He goes on to explain that his father was a jeweler in Havana, but was driven out of the country by Castro in the 1960s. He moved the family to Miami and set up shop as a jeweler there. His son, my client, grew up in Miami deeply steeped in horology, and is therefore a big time WIS. I've never met a major league WIS of his calibre before in the wild. Pretty cool.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today at lunch spoke with the guy who had nice dress B&M. 
He also has Patek Philipe, coin dial from the 80s he says. 
I had my Tudor Pelagos 





Roberto


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

I had my first AP Royal Oak sighting today. Really a stunning watch! And I didn't even think I liked them that much before.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

At work recently I saw a couple rocking some high end watches. The man had a JLC Reverso and she was wearing what looked like his gold Cartier, the bracelet was loose and it had a very large face.


----------



## BootsAndPants (Sep 10, 2013)

Nothing too much of note that I've seen here in Seattle. A sub here or there, a surprising amount of Suunto Cores (although that doesn't really suprise me given the "outdoor chic" style this city has) and a few guys I work with wear some sort of Seiko chronographs. Then again, I don't really work in a very "high powered" sort of field. Normal attire is jeans and a polo shirt. 

The best watch I've seen is on the wrist of a guy I work with every day; an old casio calculator watch! He even uses the dang thing from time to time too. I know it has no horological significance at all, but I'll be damned if I don't smile every time I see that thing. Memories.....


----------



## SkiBum (Jan 9, 2013)

Up here in WA I'm usually the guy with the nicest watch (even with just a $500 Vicky); see lots of Skagens, random divers, and sports watches. but on one week in particular that definitely did not hold true. During a training week for my company in Bellevue, we were eating out with upper management at two very nice steakhouses (cheapest steak = $60), so I saw a plethora of nice watches on wrists those evenings. However nothing too exotic - Rolexes mostly, a few Omegas, and one of our VP's had his Panerai on.

The biggest in the wild moment for me was playing golf in our after work 9 hole league at a local muni back when I worked in Salt Lake City. One of the marketing heads, whom I had met numerous times but never golfed with, played with our team that day and as we sat down at the picnic tables to tally up scores, I noticed this on his wrist:









Remains the nicest watch I have seen in public, and I saw it at a golf course that costs $14 to play 9 holes! I never asked him about it, but wish I had - he's a great guy and I'm sure it would have been an interesting conversation.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So I was to busy to post my daily observations for past few weeks but the other day I spotted the guy in Takoma Park wearing Omega Seamaster Chronograph. 
I was surprised how big and tall was the watch. 
I had regular Seamaster and it was to thin and small for me but this was way nicer 
I took a snap shoot of it while he was standing next to me. 
Later I complement it but he wasn't to talkative. 
I was wearing my Zuriner Depth Charge. 



Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So today for lunch the guy came in strapping very attractive Longines. 
I saw him from time to time wearing B&M, Ebel... which he confirmed. 
I had on my 005 and got complements but also a weird look and a question!? 
How much for are those going for? 
I'm a manager in this restaurant and it seemed like he was surprised that I can afford a watch like that? 
Anyhow, 
Here's a few pictures 



Roberto


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw a huge Panerai and this Longines GMT when I was in Chicago last Sunday. In the same subway car, too.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems like Omega Seamaster Chronograph follows me around for the last few weeks. 
This is the third time I see it in wild and I had a post a few days back about it. 
Tonight, I talked to the guy wearing it and as I said earlier, it's a pretty big piece. 
I was wearing my Longines Legend Diver 

I'm really lucky to be exposed to all this cool watches. 
Unfortunately I don't have inough time to engage half of people wearing interesting pieces. 
Oh well... 



Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm pretty busy these days so I didn't post to much but today for lunch I had a chance to see this IWC beauty. 
It was Portuguese Chronograph and it's stunning in its simplicity. 
The guy wearing it was a photographer and he was friendly and gracious enough to let ne take a few snapshots. 
I was wearing my Zuriner Depth Charge SS on light tan leather. 
Great day. 
I said that already but it's a real treat to be able o see such a cool watches on a daily basis. 

Thanks Jim 


Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

At my university campus I generally live amongst a plethora of G-Shocks, inexpensive wrist weights and dainty ladies pieces.

Although I have two lecturers who are interesting (well at least by Dunedin, New Zealand standards, which trust me, are pretty low.)

One of my Social Anth lecturers has normally wears a Tag Aquaracer he got given when got his doctorate.

The other is my Archaeology lecturer who wears a Sub, that has a few marks from when he took it off his wrist to subtly kick a few metres to hide it when he was in a Papua New Guinea museum that was being robbed for artefacts by local criminals who had been hired to steal for less than legitimate collectors. He said that although they might have stolen priceless treasures, he was going to be damned if he let them have his watch too...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Positively-Negative said:


> The other is my Archaeology lecturer who wears a Sub, that has a few marks from when he took it off his wrist to subtly kick a few metres to hide it when he was in a Papua New Guinea museum that was being robbed for artefacts by local criminals who had been hired to steal for less than legitimate collectors. He said that although they might have stolen priceless treasures, he was going to be damned if he let them have his watch too...


That would make for an interesting topic ... _"What odd things have you done to keep your luxury watches from being stolen?"_

I think an intial post with that story above would be tough to beat.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today at lunch I had chance to speak with the guy from Switzerland, his English was not to good so I offered my assistance and in the process I complemented his very nice Chopard Chronograph. 
He actually took it off and offered me to see. 
Really big piece, heavy to. 
I was wearing my Longines Legend Diver. 


Roberto


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Today is a great day for watch-watching for me,was helping out in the church for friday afternoon and among the sea of Tags,Rolexes,Omegas..I saw a lady wearing a rose gold RM with skeleton dial and honey colored croco strap,I also saw two guys coming with this lady (maybe less than 25 yrs old) both are wearing ROO,one was wearing the ROO diver in forged carbon,the other one is wearing ROO chrono in white metal,presumably SS with some blue details on the dial and blue rubber strap
As for me,I'm wearing my Pam 123,it's still my favorite watch ATM


----------



## ConElPueblo (Jan 25, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> That would make for an interesting topic ... _"What odd things have you done to keep your luxury watches from being stolen?"_
> 
> I think an intial post with that story above would be tough to beat.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

What is the best way to observe a watch long enough without being noticed? Is this possible?

I live in the "what are you lookin' at capital of the world, NYC.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Just be suttle. 
Otherwise I think best thing is to just approach to a person and say you were admire husband watch. 
Show him your watch first and start the conversation. 
It's different from person to person. 
Just be careful. 
New York is a funny place with a lot of people who aren't so friendly (or they are just on their toes) 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Happytalk said:


> What is the best way to observe a watch long enough without being noticed? Is this possible?
> 
> I live in the "what are you lookin' at capital of the world, NYC.


So do I. But I've noticed that most of my fellow New Yorkers are horribly oblivious to those checking out their watches. Don't stare. But a couple of quick glances have always gone unnoticed.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Just be subtle.
> Otherwise I think best thing is to just approach a person and say you admire their watch.
> Show him your watch first and start the conversation.
> It's different from person to person.
> ...


Honestly, if you did that to the average New Yorker, they'd think you were either crazy or attempting a creative way to mug them. They'd likely tell you to F-off as they walked away.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Spotted very cool Maurice Lacroix dress Chronograph just earlier. 
Talked to the guy and he was very pleased that I recognized his watch. 
We took a photo and I'm a happy camper. 
Earlier today I also had chance to speak with a regular customer who usually comes with B&R or pam Submersible but today he had for the first time very thin Dunhill dress watch from the 80s. He's a lawyer and non WIS but likes to see what's on my wrist.

I had Oris Prodiver Chronograph
















It was the this model with black strap

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool night. 
I spotted pretty cool looking Citizen Chronograph black faced on brown leather. (it look like something more pricy) 
Talked to the guy who was interested to learn more about his watch. 
It had 2 timezones what he proudly showed me. 
I had my pam 005 but he didn't have any idea what that is. 
I showed him pictures of my Citizen Ecozilla and we had a "bonding" moment! 
The other guy had beautiful Breitling SOH 42mm blue faced on mesh. 
I never put to much thought in to that model, it just seemed to "ordinary" but there was nothing ordinary on this piece. 
I got new love for SOH and I might try to aquire one in a nearby future. 



Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm just amazed with opportunity to see some really cool watches on regular basis. 
Every day I see Subs, Tags and it became almost expectation, who's coming next. 
So yesterday first I noticed a familiar shape and when I looked closer what do I see?! 
Shinola Argonite 47mm SS. 
I had and sold my Shinola a few months back. 
I had PVD 47mm model and liked it alot but I always had problem with being quartz. 
I talked to the guy and he was gracious inough to let me take a snap shoot. 
Just a little after I met this Swiss guy who travels for a living between Swiss and South America and we got in to conversation about a good watch for tropical climate. 
I suggest Submariner since he showed interest in Rolex. 
Ed was wearing very nice Longines Chronograph. 
I had my Panerai 005 





Roberto


----------



## on-time (Jul 7, 2013)

I live in Miami and am lucky (or unlucky, depending how you look at it) to see an abundance of awesome watches wherever I go. The most abundant are Submariners. Quite a bit of Breitling (my boss wears one daily), Omegas, and Tags.

Probably the coolest one I've seen was this kid who was maybe 21 wearing this B&R Flight Instrument radar (not my image). It was awesome to say the least.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Good thread. Thanks for not being afraid to ask people about their watches. I would agree that it is a hit or miss proposition.

The manager of my favorite coffee place wears a PO 2201.51.

It's on leather, black bezel but orange numbers. He runs around very busy. Always occupied, so I haven't struck a conversation yet.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks 
I'm glad someone appreciates it. 
I created this thread because I see so many cool things around where I work and it seemed like I should be the only one exposed 

Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So the other day I mentioned a guy with Citizen Chronograph. 
Today, he came back with his friend and when I greeted him he introduced evo his friend who was wearing exact same Citizen Chronograph. 
He said it's by chance they have same watch. 
I was wearing my Seagull 1963 
It's a really nice retro looking piece. 
Reminds me of a Zenith chronograph I had from my pilot grandfather. 
I Stupidly sold it 15 years or so ago and will never go over it.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't know where to post this, but this thread seems to be the best place. Just spotted my first AP in the wild while grocery shopping! 

The guy seemed nice enough, but it seemed really weird to strike up a conversation after following him around and trying to take a picture of the watch.

Managed to take a sneaky (and poor) shot though.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, it's me again!

Taking the public transport is dreadfully dull, and it doesn't help that the rush hour crowd is slightly insane.

So, I found myself whiling the time away by checking out people's wrists. Here's a Brietling I spotted and snapped on my way to work on a Monday morning.










Have a great week, all!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I got all excited tonight when the guy came in wearing Breguet. 
I recognized it,asked about it but the guy was clueless. 
Apparently his brother gave him as present but he doesn't know what it is! 
I took a snap but I'm convinced it's a fake! 
That's a first one for me 




Roberto


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

^ I agree, looks crap.


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

I saw 2 of these yesterday! One in the queue at the supermarket than a second one walked in to my office. Felt too stalkerish to take photo so here is a google image.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw a Rolex GMT this past weekend while on the golf course. I cringed each time the guy took a shot.

I usually see at least 1 Rolex a day, no joke. I live and work in Manhattan and see am constantly on the lookout. I usually don't even think twice. I'll start trying to get some photos now that I've found this thread.

The nicest once I've seen in the past few days is, surprisingly, a Tag Carrera, just date. I know it's not that fancy but I'd never seen the basic three hander before (the auto-chronos are all over the place.) The guy wearing it was on a World Trade Center bound E train on SoHo. He looked like the wall street type. Beautiful watch to be honest.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a while since I posted anything. 
I was really busy and literally didn't have time to post my observations even though I did observed some cool stuff. 
Most memorable was the family of father and two sons. 
I noticed dad having Speedmaster Professional Mars i asked him about his liking of the restaurant and commented on his watch. 
He was happy I noticed and took it of to show it to me. 
It had scratches over the crystal bur very nice piece. 
Then one of the sons came back to the table and dad asked, what are you wearing today? 
Son kind of showed his wrist and I said ; Daytona?! 
White face Rolex Daytona. 
Dad said that the scratches are from bumping the walls and it's no a big deal. 


















2 days ago the guy walked in wearing something kinda unusual. 
I had to see what it is so I helped him cash his card(we use chip cards as a form of charging while you ordering your food or drinks) 
And he had Cartier I never saw before. 
Ballon Bleu Sport. 
Very nice watch, big face, just enough business on the dial, really cool 









I was wearing Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonphase


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

Last week I met a family in our neighborhood who I hadn't met before. The Dad was wearing a Speedmaster moon watch on a black NATO, so I figured there was a good chance he was one of us. I said, "Looks like a Speedy on a NATO." He looked a bit distressed and responded, "Is that a faux pas?" He had just gotten into watches in the last six months and this was his first major purchase. I quickly explained that I didn't think it was a faux pas at all, and that I was just using the jargon as a short cut to let him know we had similar interests.

Then I think my son and his had a scooter crash, or something, and we both switched back to full parenting mode. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Saw this UN Maxi Marine LE at the Rice football game last Saturday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw one interesting today. 
Pre Bond Seamaster Professional auto full size









Picture quality is bad but the guy was happy to show me his watch.


----------



## AussieLoads (Apr 10, 2013)

Here in Sydney (the other Sydney guys might attest), I rarely see anything of note. At work I've come across a few TAG's, the odd vintage auto that is often hard to ID without getting all up in someone's business...and that's about it. Mostly just plastic things that wear the owner as much as they wear it.

I've only ever given two compliments at work, one to a customer wearing an Omega PO, he said he'd bought it as a birthday present for himself, and a Brietling Navitimer which turned out to be a replica from Singapore.

I've also never had anyone say anything about watches I've worn. I had someone ask if what I was wearing was a fake, and that's it. Guess because I'm a youngen, anyone who sees a TAG/Omega label they assume I bought it in Thailand for $30. My Maurice lacroix on the other hand, flies under every radar.


----------



## Shane94116 (Sep 8, 2013)

brummyjon said:


> I'm not surprised. I would NEVER compliment someone on an expensive watch in a public place. It's a bit like saying 'hey everybody... here's someone you can rob!' In his place I would have made myself scarce too. It is dangerous enough wearing expensive items without free advertising...


I strongly disagree with this comment. After reading this thread I began casually talking to patrons of my restaurant about their time pieces and most have been delighted. One guy had on an AP, but said it was his daily wearer, that his true joy was his ALS platinum perpetual. Another,a young Asian student was wearing IWC 8 day perpetual and when I commented he was slightly embarrassed that he couldn't pronounce the name, but I told him who cares and he smiled. Best story thus far came from a regular that is quite particular and difficult to deal with times. He usually wears a 18k breitling, but had on a Rado that day. I approached him at he bar to ask about his collection and I can't begin to explain the smile and pride he took in talking about his watches. Typically he's grumpy, but he was all smiles then.
Point is we buy watches bc we like them, but it's also nice to have others show appreciation for them as well. That goes for most things in life. A robber will notice your ferrari sooner than he'll see your patek so user beware


----------



## AussieLoads (Apr 10, 2013)

Having an AP as a daily wearer and a platinum ALS. Happiness can be bought.

Although I'd probably go another daily wearer...still haven't caught the AP bug.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so pleased to see positive reactions to this thread. 
I started this because I wanted to share what I see with people who enjoy watches as I am. 
But it's even better when you inspire someone to do the same. 
I'm really interested to hear and see what's next Shane!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

The gentleman seated opposite me was wearing one of these today.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Seeing Rolex, especially subs almost on a daily basis. Of,course there are,lots of,Omega and Sinn pop up frequently.

Once saw an AP panda in the public but wife said that watch was not nice I guess it was because the guy wearing it did not dress up to match that beauty.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

Just spotted this VC Overseas Date on my waiter at a Dim Sum restaurant. I double checked, to what I was able to see up close, the detail on the watch. Pretty confident it wasn't a fake. Looks like nicer than in pics. First VC I've seen in the wild.

(Pic taken from web)


----------



## Ernest Watcher (Sep 6, 2013)

Ate with a random guy with a AP ROO with this wife wearing a Paneri at a restaurant as we had to share tables. 
Saw a young guy at another restaurant wearing a Rolex Sub. Also had to share a table with him.
Met up with some old friends - 1 Paneri & 1 Corum & 1 Breitling Blackbird Blacksteel LE
Work place - Few Quartz Longines
At a wedding - Rolex sub, IWC Yacht club, Zenith Vintage & my father with his vintage Patek
Other places - Lots of Fossil watches & Seiko
Party with friends - RARE vintage AP Royal Oak (only 50 in the world) & Tag Heuer Carrerras + aquas


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Ernest, next time some photos please! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Stumbled upon this thread and it's fantastic. I love seeing all these great watches witnessed in the wild and the many stories that comes from it. 

Roberto, you are overdue for some sightings!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This was a funny one....

I noticed a long time co-worker wearing a Luminox, so I complimented him on it. He asked me if I knew what Luminox was, I told him yes and complimented it again.....and he immediately asked me if I wanted to buy it LOL


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I'm sorry I put this thread on hold but I recently got my 3. Daughter and there was no time. 
I also took time from work. 
At any rate, I'm back and I have few interesting things to report. 
First, my friend got infected by WUS bug and he acquired trough the forum this beauty. 
He actually received it and came to my work so we can check it together. 
And here it is
Panerai 212 1950 Flyback 









I was wearing my trusted Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch

He brought everything here and we unpacked it together. 
It's a stunning piece and even though I had Panerai PAM 005 this is something else!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Now another cool spotting I saw was this woman in mid 20s, tall, dark hair, hot! 
She said she likes big watches and I started talking to her because she was wearing nice little Tissot 
Here's a shot,








I was wearing my Speedy

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

The other day was just amazing, 
Restaurant was very busy around lunch as always but I could see cool pieces all over. 
While walking behind the cook line I noticed way across the dining room table with 2 guys both wearing something interesting. 
I approached the table asking how is everything today with their food and I complemented guys white
Omega Speedmaster Professional Broad Arrow. 
Guys were interested in small talk about our watches so I showed interest in other guys piece. 
I recognized it but I'm far from an expert on Patek Philipe! 
Yup, freaking Patek! 
Guy who was wearing Patek was in his early 20s saying he inherited the watch. 
He didn't know to much about it.

One thing on it was odd to me and that's the fact that the sweeping hand was not sweeping but was moving second by second like quartz movement.

I know there are mechanical watches out there trying to mimic that movement and it's apparently very hard to achieve butI was this Patek one of those??? 
Or was it quartz? 
Anyhow, Here's the picture! 
I was wearing my Omega Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch














Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Mechanicals that tick have a complication called a dead beat. Very complex and expensive. I'm not aware of one by patek but I could well be wrong. Patek did some quartz watches so it could be that. Or it could be fake...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It might be fake. 
From what that guy said, he inherited the watch and never paid to much attention to it. 
He said he was to cheap to take it to the watch maker for cleaning. 
Who would know! 
It sure looked sweet 


Tx


Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadly, most likely fake.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

3944


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

drunken monkey said:


> 3944


+1

At least he may be less likely to be mugged for his 3944 Calatrava as it would be assumed by many to be fake (whether or not it is) in the belief that a brand as prestigious as Patek can't possibly do quartz.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ovalteenie said:


> +1
> 
> At least he may be less likely to be mugged for his 3944 Calatrava as it would be assumed by many to be fake (whether or not it is) in the belief that a brand as prestigious as Patek can't possibly do quartz.


You know what, I saw one of those a few months ago and assumed it was fake because it was quartz. Silly me.

I saw a Rolex Sky-Dweller (326939) today on the subway. The guy got on at 14th and off at 34th. I tried to snap a pic but couldn't do it discretely.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today day started with nice looking Tag caliber 6,there was a Rolex GMT and Tag Link Chronograph at the same table. I didn't have chance to take any pictures. 
Another interesting piece was huge white face Breitling Navitimer with 4 subdials and a lot of lettering under 12 o'clock. I took a picture but it was to blurry 






The other day there was a couple with guy wearing Breitling B1.
I had my Breitling Super Ocean 44

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Another interesting day. 
Noticed the guy wearing tailored suit with beautiful Tag Heuer Monza on his wrist. 
It was huge but it looked good because the guy was 6.2.
Then I talked to a man who I thought was wearing Milgauss at first but coming closer I noticed it was actually Datejust. 
Here's the picture. 
I had my new Tudor 79090








Tx

Roberto


----------



## SynkRz (Jul 30, 2013)

Saw my teacher at cram school wearing a Panerai today. Don't think it' fake since I've seen him wear other reletively hi-end pieces every week.
The Panerai was about 42~44mm and it had a white dial. I couldn't see if it had a date window or any other complications.
Couldn't take any pics beacuse it was during a class


Sent from my SHV-E250S using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Talked to this Swiss guy who came in with his girlfriend or wife. 
He supposedly lives 20 min from IWC headquarters in Switzerland. 
I immediately noticed his watch and while he was paying I stepped in to help instead of our hostess. 
Here's what he was wearing, 













Here's was very gracious and interested in conversation. 
He has also 68' Rolex he inherited from his father but he's not WIS or does he know about his forum. 
His Portuguese is 500 something of/2000 and I actually read about this pieces made for a specific occasion. 
I was wearing my Breitling Super Ocean 44

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I always repeat my self, I'm really privileged for what I see every day where I work. 
Take today, and to be clear, I'm just mentioning very interesting stuff, 







I meet this very young guy from Tokyo. 
His name was Toshi and I noticed he's wearing cool piece. He's working for foreign bank and was passing through DC. 
On his wrist, Junghans Chronoscope 
Earlier I was talking to this distinguished looking older gentleman with white mustache packing very attractive Cartier Santos. 
He got it as a present in Malaysia after winning the case. 
Unfortunately, he left completely everything else there, boxes, papers, everything that came with the watch. He didn't want to declare it! 
I felt cut in my stomach after I heard he discarded all of it 













As you can see, I was wearing my baby, my Speedmaster

Tx

Roberto


----------



## AussieLoads (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a little cousins birthday dinner the other night.

At the table were two Daytona's (one white dial, the other the light blue face/brown bezel), a Breitling Transocean Chronograph, a TAG F1 chrono, a ladies Omega Connie, and my PO. I've NEVER seen a Daytona outside of an AD...and there was two.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I spotted 2 Breitlings today, one Colt Auto, really nice piece. 
The other was white faced, guy was friendly, showed it to me saying that it's a bit to big for workout and he needs something lighter like Suunto, but if he d I does that he'll definitely loose Breitling. 
On what I responded that I'll gladly buy it off of him. 
Obviously not WIS. 
Man, I don't think I ever met WIS somewhere just by chance. 
I met collectors and other WIS- s but never by accident in wild. 
We are rare breathe even though it seems like we are all over while browsing this forum. 
Anyhow, 
I also talked to the guy with Longines which he gladly showed me













As you can see I had my Tudor 79090 Submariner which now is on its way to Texas,

Tx

Roberto


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

A coworker has a nice Seamaster that I saw yesterday. Not rare but not that common at my work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

All of these pictures and sightings in this thread make great reading and viewing.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Flight from Miami to Mexico City last night... AP Royal Oak Offshore Panda dial chrono. The airport in Mexico City had a watch shop with a decent Mido display. I was surprised as Mido is so rare back in the United States. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

WillMK5 said:


> Flight from Miami to Mexico City last night... AP Royal Oak Offshore Panda dial chrono. The airport in Mexico City had a watch shop with a decent Mido display. I was surprised as Mido is so rare back in the United States.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's pretty rare in the UK too. Where is it popular?!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> It's pretty rare in the UK too. Where is it popular?!


I really hope it's popular in Spain. (And for good reason.)

But yeah, Mido is horribly underrated.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Saw a mid-size blue SMP at the post office today as I went to pick up a package (sadly it wasn't a watch). I could recognize that distinctive bezel and bond bracelet anywhere. The man who was wearing it was huge. 6'8 at least and built like a minotaur but the smaller sized seamaster looked just fine on his massive (I'm guessing at least 8 inch) wrist. I overheard some of his conversation with the postal worker. He was trying to ship live chicks (as in baby chickens) and the USPS has a very specific type and brand of box that they deem must be used for shipping live birds. Who knew? Learn something new everyday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Yesterday there were a socialite and a singer came to my office..both are wearing ladies AP ROO chrono in white,I think the singer wears the one with diamond studded bezel

So far I have seen ROO chronos mostly on women...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

WillMK5 said:


> Flight from Miami to Mexico City last night... AP Royal Oak Offshore Panda dial chrono. The airport in Mexico City had a watch shop with a decent Mido display. I was surprised as Mido is so rare back in the United States.


i'm in Rome today and saw a nice, black Mido with orange accents while window shopping.

almost unbelievably, there is no GO official retailer in Rome.

elsewhere, saw an orange monster on a guy behind the counter at a snack shop.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Having brunch with my girl at Sujii's Cafe in Itaewon yesterday and the guy across from me was wearing an AP Royal Oak in Rose Gold.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

I met a guy in the plane who just sold his company for many millions wearing a patek constellation. Probably the most expensive I saw in the wild.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I really hope it's popular in Spain. (And for good reason.)
> 
> But yeah, Mido is horribly underrated.


I would hope they would be popular in any Spanish speaking country, but who knows where Swatch pushes them the most. I remember Mido did a Great Wall of China edition piece a few months ago so maybe they are big(ger) in the Asian market.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tonight was again interesting night. 
I worked day shifts for the past few weeks so tonight was a treat to see something vintage. 
Usually vintage pieces come in the evening and tonight was a good example. 
Two older ladies with elderly gentleman were having bottle of Champagne and really good time. 
One of them had beautiful vintage squared watch and when I approached to her and asked about their evening I could see I was right. 
She had 1960s men's Cartier and even though she didn't consider her self a collector, she had she said 5-6 more pieces. 
Cartier Tank from 70's, Baume Mercier Tank and several more. 
She just loved it as she put it.

She was gracious inough to take a picture with my newly arrived Tudor Pelagos













Her watch was a decent size and in 60s that was a relatively big men's watch.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Real nice Tudor Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you sir 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure if it's the right thread but I went to the Tag Boutique in Cancun earlier and tried ok the Monaco V4... So awesome. Sadly I didn't have my phone or camera on me so I couldn't bring it. I also tried a Zenith Striking 10th



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Came to work sick as a dog but I couldn't find replacement. 
I was miserable but as the evening was going through I felt little better. 
I noticed few interesting pieces especially the guy in the company of a young woman wearing Omega Seamaster Professional Auto full size, really cool. 
On the table next to them 2 young guys , mid 20s talking and having a beer. 
I notice orange nato and immediately I'm drawn to them. 
The other guy is wearing Chronograph but I can't see what from his sleeve. 
So I approach to them and start a conversation and in the middle I complement his Submariner. 
He asks about my watch and I show him my Pelagos. 
He wants one he said, but vintage one and I say, I just sold 79090 Submariner. 
I ask are they WIS or members of any forum because the guy with the Chronograph was wearing nice Tag Heuer Carrera.. 
But they weren't WIS. 
The father of the guy with the Rolex Submariner (it was Sub C) Interested him in the watches and father has several Rolex models and fewPatek Philipe (Do you know P. Philipe he asks me?) 
It was a nice conversation and I enjoyed it. 
Here's a few pictures 




















Tx

Roberto


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Had lunch in Rome yesterday.

I spotted what looked like a PP Nautilus. With my poor eyesight, I couldn't make out the logo but, the case shape and dial color seemed right. The guy he wuz dining with wuz addressed as "Dottore" so, maybe it wuz a PP. I couldn't see whut il Dottore wuz wearing as his watch wuz hidden under his sleeves.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Aside from the standard Rolex sub and datejust that I see on people at work, I see the odd Omega SMP, planet ocean, lots of cheap stuff like Swatch, Invicta too.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

If you remember, yesterday I noticed that Omega Seamaster Professional Auto full size just before I saw 2 guys with Sub and Tag. 
Well the guy wearing Omega came back to the store today because he left his iPad mini after he went home. 
I found his iPad and when he came back this morning looking for it I was there. 
Originally when I found iPad I didn't know it's his but when he came looking for it and I brought it to him he offered me some cash. 
I refused cash asking him to show me his watch instead! 
The guy is Mexican diplomat and he gladly showed me his very nice 
GMT Seamaster Professional auto. 







I was wearing my awesome Pelagos which I can't put down

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Another interesting day, I saw this guy few weeks ago but I didn't have chance talking to him. 
Today, we had a chat and I asked :is this Xetum you are wearing? 
He said I was the only person who ever recognized his watch.














Another guy reading newspapers and having lunch had something unusual peeking under his sleeve. 
I saw white star on the crown! 
Yup, it was a nice little Montblanc. 
He said he bought it just 2 blocks from here on Connecticut & K St several years ago. 
He loves it. 
He's not a collector or anything 
Watch is really nice, 39-40mm but what I didn't like was that is quartz! 
Otherwise, great day! 








I my self was wearing Tudor Pelagos

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Aside from Rolex I don't think I've ever seen an even mildly interesting watch in the wild. You're good at spotting them Roberto!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks 
I think I'm drowned to it since I'm so passionate about it like so many people on this forum but it also makes it easier that I'm in the place like this where cool pieces come every day. 
I swear, this is the favorite part of my work day! (I wish I have a job in watch industry) 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> I was thinking of creating this thread for some times now because of where I work gives me opportunity to observe some amazing watches on a daily basis.
> I'm a manager in a downtown DC restaurant and almost every day I see Rolex,Omega, Panerai, Cartier....
> It's really cool and I try to engage those people if there's an opportunity. (mostly people are really friendly and I gave several very nice stories)
> ...


Downtown restaurant in D.C., that explains it, all those expensive watches are either on the wrists of some politician, or the lobbyist who bought them it!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

CombatMarine said:


> Downtown restaurant in D.C., that explains it, all those expensive watches are either on the wrists of some politician, or the lobbyist who bought them it!


Actually, to be honest, our restaurant is not that type. 
Most of our clientele are young professionals from business around, a lot of foreign diplomats and just local folks

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Today I saw several interesting watches in the office...no pic since my nature of business does not allow me to take pic freely (I envy you Roberto..)
SevenFriday DLC/PVD with olive accents and strap on a skinny lady (her wrist is around 5-5,5 inches..talk about strapping a toaster on the wrist..)
Rolex DJ in 38ish mm with fluted bezel and blue MOP dial worn by another lady


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

I lived almost my entire adult life in the City of Chicago before moving to Arizona 13 years ago when I retired. I live in the Phoenix area, west valley. Watch sightings are infinitely easier to do out here since most men and women wear short sleeve shirts and blouses out here year round. I also take 3-4 day jaunts to Palm Springs to visit a buddy of mine who spends his winters out there. 

I rarely see very many of the higher end watches, maybe one out of every two hundred will be a nice one. Where I live, age restricted gated community you can see an occasional Rolex Datejusts and a few vintage Tags and that's about it.

When we so out for dinner at a nice restaurant in Scottsdale you see some nice one's, mostly Rolex Subs, Datejust's and an occasional Panerai or Breitlng. The owner of a Vietnamese restaurant I frequent has quite a collection, Rolex DSSD, Omega Planet Ocean, Breilting Super Ocean Chrono. This guy is all of about 5" tall and these watches look like bedside alarm clocks on his wrist, but he enjoys them none the less. 

Interestingly enough, I have yet to see an Omega SMP in the wild out here or Palm Springs. The vast majority of the people out here are very laid back. Formal attire at the fanciest restaurants is a nice short sleeved collared shirt and deck shoes instead of sandals. There may well be restaurants requiring a suit and tie, but I have never heard of one. That being said, most people, including the ones wearing the expensive watches, are pretty much oblivious to what the guy next to him is wearing. 

This includes Palm Springs also, but out there you do see a lot more expensive watches, I have seen a couple of Pateks, and a couple of IWC's, tons upon tons of Rolexes to boot.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

The day was interesting as always regarding watches. 
The worse part is that I sometimes can't approach to a person for what ever reason. 
I see Submariners on a daily basis but it's still exciting. 
Just the other day I talked to a guy who was wearing Movado, personally I don't care to much about it but this young guy said his father is a friend with person working for Movado company who is responsible for the whole North American territory. 
Apparently that Movado guy gave this watch as a gift to his father and that's how it ended up with him. 
Watch looks interesting and it's the first time I saw that model.I think he said something about the watch not being in stores yet or something similar. 













Now, today I saw 2 different guys with 2 different Tissot Touch. 
I talked to one and complement his older model Tissot Touch. He was pretty friendly. 
Then I saw a beautiful, really stunning Cartier Ballon Bleu. 
It was on this delicate, seemed soft black leather with very nice silver buckle. 
Guy,middle eastern, late 20s, nice suit was wearing it very loose. 
I really liked that one. 







The last but not least was a quick chat with 2 young Japanese guys. 
I was so happy to see his Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph. 
This isn't the first time I saw this piece in the restaurant. 
I also saw one in Takoma Park during pharmers market few months back. 
I was never crazy about this model, something is holding me back but I like it more and more!!! 













I was wearing my Tudor 79090 Submariner when I saw Movado and today I had my Tudor Pelagos! 
Go Tudor!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tall guy, late 50's, short cut in the bomber leather jacket walks in the restaurant today. 
On the left chest side in tan letters says GULFSTREAM! 
My first thought, This must be a pilot, which means, he must be wearing a pilot watch. 
He was in the company of 3 other people and after they almost finished their lunch I approached the table asking about their experience. 
Until then he already took of his jacket and I couldn't see I was right! 
There it was, Beautiful and big as day, white Breitling Navitimer. 













Talking to him I found out that he is indeed a pilot and once he was flighing Gulfstream. 
He got this watch as a present from his wife almost 5 years ago but recently was serviced by Breitling which is why it was in such a nice excellent condition. . 
The watch Is the real attention grabber. 
He liked mine Speedmaster!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Where I live I see a lot of Rolex, vintage Omega and some JLCs. The rarest watches I have seen were a 1965 Zodiac Seawolf gmt belonging to a retired navy guy that used to live in my town during 5 years and a french navy aviator who wore a rare mid 60's no radiation Blancpain 50 fathoms


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems like Breitling is all around. 
Guy from Brazil with his family was packing this really beautiful and again really big Breitling. 







Love the Panda dial.







I my self was wearing my Pelagos.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## deluxeswiss (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a customer visit my house the other night wearing a Speedy Pro. Complimented my barber on his Planet Ocean and he said "no it's a Seamasters". I said "....oh OK". My watchmaker wears a Speedy Pro (old Swiss guy). Met a guy wearing a Rolex Sub Hulk that looked fabulous. This in Sydney Australia. Had another customer wearing an IWC with an off white dial. Turns out his wife gave it to him and he wore it into a sauna which turned the dial from a brilliant white to this yellowish colour. There's a lesson there.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Another interesting day! 
I see a lot of Subs, Tags and Tissots on a daily basis. 
I don't even mention it any more, but when I see something little more special it makes my long days shorter and sweeter. 
I noticed the customer, young guy, mid 30s, professionally dressed while ordering his food I glanced the Omega clasp.
It was a split second but I guess I have an eye for details. 
It was a newer model, Seamaster I thought but I was in for a nice treat. 
I helped cook finish his order and after I took it to the table I could see a beautiful 3577.50,Moon to Mars Speedmaster on the guys wrist . 
Of course I got excited and start talking with the guy! 
He was very gracious and gladly showed me his Speedy. 
I was wearing my 3592.50 which he liked alot. 
Apparently, he acquired the watch abroad from his friend who was definitely WIS. 
He him self isn't one but after I told him about this thread he asked me to definitely send him the link after this post. 
This is the second time I spotted this limited edition Speedmaster in my work place. 
I actually made a post about it maybe 5 months ago.













The light was really dim when I took the picture so I used picture editor to make it more visible.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Talking about interesting day! 
Ooh boy! 
I came to work really sick. Today was worse than yesterday when it started. (I'm saying this only to describe how" deep "I'm in to watches, even sick, my eyes are always wondering to the person's wrist) 
Every time I think it's not possible to see something cooler then the last time. 
But tonight was pretty much amazing. 
Between standard stuff I noticed guy at the bar. 
He was talking to another gentleman and was very hard to approach him. 
Reason why I was so interested was that he was wearing beautiful IWC Pilot 3717.














I couldn't resist so I snapped the picture while behind the bar. 
It was from my waist but you can clearly see how cool this piece is.

Then, when I already thought I had the highlight of the evening I saw something else. 
Guy, south American early 30s wearing AP. 
I recognized it immediately, by bracelet, by octagonal face... 
He was not alone but there was a chance and while asking about the visit and their experience I also asked, :
Is that AP on your wrist? 
Guy was glad that I recognized his watch and was very friendly. 
It was his first time in DC and in one of our restaurants. 
He bought it to him self as 30th birthday present.(nice present I say) 
He did seem as WIS because he didn't look twice at my Speedmaster.













I was very impressed by AP 
It looked way better in life the on the screen. 
If I ever get a chance I would love to own one of those, at least for short.

I enjoy posting my experiences here but to be honest I'm not sure who is following this thread and what do you guys think. 
I would appreciate a feedback or some response once in a while

Until next time.....

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Roberto - I've basically never met another WIS in the wild and doing so vicariously through you is much fun. I really enjoy reading this thread so carry on.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Where I live I see a lot of Rolex, vintage Omega and some JLCs. The rarest watches I have seen were a 1965 Zodiac Seawolf gmt belonging to a retired navy guy that used to live in my town during 5 years and a french navy aviator who wore a rare mid 60's no radiation Blancpain 50 fathoms


I have a Seawolf I bought on ship in 1966 when I was in the Marines. This model!


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

Not only do I enjoy this thread but I admire your initiative as well. Please do keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I poke in when I see the thread pop up. It's interesting to see what's out there, since the only notable watches I run into on a semi-regular basis are Subs & a Breitling something or other.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm subscribed to your thread! I don't have much to add to the conversation, the most I'll see is an odd rolex here or there, but I'm always looking!

I was on the train to Jersey a couple weeks ago and the conductor was wearing a Marathon GSAR.

- mr. al


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx everyone, it's enough for me to see someone likes this thread 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Lufelia (May 6, 2011)

I enjoy your updates and I'm really quite amazed at your ability to recognize such a huge array of watches. I'm sure I pass by dozens of fabulous watches where I live (NYC financial district) but I'd never be able to ID a single one unless it was right in my face.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

CombatMarine said:


> I have a Seawolf I bought on ship in 1966 when I was in the Marines. This model!
> 
> View attachment 1409986


Great watch:-!My uncle who is a retired air force pilot had the gmt version of this watch as well as a sea chron that he still have before he bought a gmt 1675. I myself look for a vintage seawolf chronograph or a super seawolf 75
Cyma Synchron Deep Diver - The Watch Forum - Page 3
Zodiac Super Seawolf 75atm Automatic Diver - The Watch Shop Los Angeles
Zenith Automatic Diver Orange Bezel c.1970's - The Watch Shop Los Angeles (a cousin of the super sea wolf 75 atm)
Zodiac Super Seawolf Chronograph circa 1970 - The Watch Shop Los Angeles
http://www.vintagezodiacs.com/zforums/index.php?topic=972.0


----------



## Harsha_code (Jun 13, 2013)

This has been a wonderful thread which shows a wide array of watches. I have enjoyed it and admire your ability to recognize watches. I've been following the thread for the past 4 months, and have tried looking at ither peoples watched, but havent seen many noteworthy ones. Its very rare to even see a nice Citizen around here..let alone some luxury brands. I have noticed Tissots, a couple of nice Rados but that was on the street, and they were all quartz.


----------



## amime (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new here, I'm realy enjoying this, nice thread keep it up., 









Here a beauty and let me know what you think,

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome Montblanc 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

This thread is one of my favorites; i enjoy finding out your latest wristwatch encounters, so please continue to share, Roberto.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Lufelia said:


> I enjoy your updates and I'm really quite amazed at your ability to recognize such a huge array of watches. I'm sure I pass by dozens of fabulous watches where I live (NYC financial district) but I'd never be able to ID a single one unless it was right in my face.


The most impressive watches I spotted in real life were down by the nearest subway, at the Financial district. Two guys, not sure if they knew each other or not. One black, one white; but both wearing smaller and tasteful Breitling models. One had an older Colt II. Not sure, but I think the other one did too. I was half tempted to make an offer on the Colt II that I recognized.


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Echoing the sediments of others I have this thread subscribed and check it everyday. 

Impressed that there are that many cool spotting out in the wild or rather your acute acumen to watches. Keep it up, can't wait for what you find on a Friday night!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone mentioned Friday and I'm sure it would be a lot to see on Friday night here but I was off. 
Now, to start I stopped at Costco and even though this is not real spotting in wild I found it very interesting that you can buy Omega at Costco. 
Driving towards it I thought about Panerai you can buy there and it literally crossed my mind "Omega wouldn't be one of the brands sold at Costco!?" 
I proved my thoughts wrong as soon I stepped in
View attachment 1411871
View attachment 1411873

I also stopped by my buddy's place downtown, he has a store selling new and vintage pieces. 
He had very nice little vintage Patek Philipe








As I'm writing this, it's Saturday, afternoon so it's slow here , 2 young Hispanic guys wallk in and again, I can see an interesting piece. 
Rolex is a staple around here but other guy was wearing cool looking Bulgari Chronograph. 
Friendly guys cool watches, made my day! 
I was packing my Tudor Pelagos 









Tx

Roberto


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Love this thread! Can't wait to meet you next Saturday Roberto!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

drickster said:


> Love this thread! Can't wait to meet you next Saturday Roberto!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks sir, very kind of you. 
I'm very excited as well!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## samsam1 (Nov 8, 2013)

One of my favorite threads. Keep it coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Forgot to post this,but these few days I've been seeing interesting watches...

One of the local rep of my supplier wears a white dial milgauss with white-orange 5 rings nato
Her boss wears AP RO chrono

My other suppliers,all guys aged 25-35 wears Rolex sub no date non ceramic dial,skagen with red subdial,Rolex GMT master II with green GMT hands and Hublot chrono

My other supplier from Japan wears Seiko Astron on rubber strap


----------



## senzi3 (May 2, 2013)

I observed at university, a fellow student sporting a Patek Perpetual Chrono.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

senzi3 said:


> I observed at university, a fellow student sporting a Patek Perpetual Chrono.


Mug him after the sun goes down!

(_ Just Kidding._) :-d


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

We talked a lot and in many different threads about how much of a rare breed WIS in wild actually are. 
On my day of, taking one of my daughter's to the park and enjoying the incoming Spring weather it was the last place I would expect to meet another WIS. 
There was couple of other fathers with their young ones and from nowhere while leaning on the swing I got a complement :
"I love your Speedmaster! "
I'm usually the one complementing other people's watches so it took me by surprise. 
I met Jim13X, member of this forum, proud owner of 67/68 Speedmaster and if I'm correct Mm 300 between others. 
We talked for some times, and it's do nice to talk to someone who is in to same things as you. 
He was wearing very nice Titanium Seiko Shogun. 
Jim lives few blocks from me and I hope we'll meet again.







I already mentioned that Breitling is all around. 
Next to Rolex I think it's definitely most represented in the higher end bracket in Mt surrounding. 
I saw a guy at the bar wearing huge Chronomat on the leather. 
It had gold accents on SS bezel with white face. 
Another customer had this beauty. 
Breitling Aerospace 
I actually talked to this guy and was able to take a snap. 



















I was wearing my Speedy on every of those occasions but my Breitling story doesn't end up yet!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope you're inviting these guys to the GTG!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jim13x (Aug 30, 2013)

Great to meet you Roberto! The GTG is on my calendar. My son has event on Saturday but I should be able to stop by.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent! Hopefully you can make it.



Jim13x said:


> Great to meet you Roberto! The GTG is on my calendar. My son has event on Saturday but I should be able to stop by.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I love to see all the different pieces that come in the restaurant and my heart starts betting faster every time I see something new. When I say new I mean something I never saw before. 
Like tm2 nights ago when I noticed a guy, 45ish,European, later I found from Italy. 
He had very interesting looking vintage chronograph "Azur" that I never saw before. 
His dad's watch







I mentioned Breitling and every day I just reconfirm my belief that it's most spread higher brand around here. 
And guys of all ages and ethnicities are packing this huge Breitlings which makes it even cooler if you ask me! 
Middle aged, sporty tall African American was having lunch by him self. 
I could see very beautiful and clean example of Breitling. 
I asked him about the lunch and after we started conversation about the watch and get showed it to me he said he more them enjoyed this little encounter. 
Most of people have similar reaction. 







Here's was happy to show me his Breitling and he enjoyed looking at my not so bad looking Tudor Pelagos.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## JeffW2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I see a lot of great watches on my job. This last week two Big Pilots, two APs, one Hublot and lots of Panerai and Rolex. But I was sitting talking with someone this weekend and could not take my eyes of his watch. An A Lange & Sohne grand Lange 1. It was stunning. 

Jeff


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I think most of people on this forum and wider will agree that Lange 1. Is one of the finest watches up there 
Where do you work when you have chance to see all this nice pieces? 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I noticed a guy having pizza by him self and reading, wearing definitely vintage watch.
It was Omega he was wearing and he noticed my Speedmaster that I put on nice brushed leather today. 
His omega was 14k gold which made it really thin and attractive. 
Probably from early 50's. 
Told him about the WUS and this forum so we can probably expect a new member.







Since we are in the vintage waters tonight I might as well mention 2 middle aged guys each wearing SS Rolex. 
It looked neat that both of them have very similar model, like it's on purpose but it was by chance. Still, I was wearing Pelagos which they liked a lot because of its size and association with Rolex.














Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It was very busy night and I spotted some cool stuff. 
I'll start with unusual German watch. 
I can't make a brand any more and I don't remember the name. 
Young German guy was wearing it, it's automatic, around 43mm exposed back, as you can see in the picture it looks very interesting and it has to do something with moonphases. 
Next to normal hands it has 3 more hands in kinda of a piece sign shape that are also ticking and moving. 
Quite interesting
View attachment 1417338
View attachment 1417339

Somehow this watch is familiar, almost like I already seen it and described it in the past.

Now the next watch is something else. 
I don't think you see these around often. 
Unfortunately guy who owned it wasn't to keen to take a picture so I didn't push it. He said if it's important to me to take a picture it's OK but I backed out and said maybe next time. 
I asked him was this Vulcain he's wearing and he said no
It's Rolex. 
It was actually Rolex Cellini Danaos XL 
I thought it was Vulcan Cricket because it seemed from far that has concentric circles in 2 colors. 
Watch looks amazing, stylish and dressy but sporty enough. 
Really impressive piece. 
View attachment 1417347










Tx

Roberto


----------



## JeffW2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I think most of people on this forum and wider will agree that Lange 1. Is one of the finest watches up there
> Where do you work when you have chance to see all this nice pieces?
> 
> Tx
> ...


Real estate related business.

Jeff


----------



## deluxeswiss (Mar 8, 2012)

Yesterday a most unlikely elderly woman wearing a Milgauss and a dude buying a carton of cigarettes wearing a nice Polar Explorer. A girl wearing an SMP 300 with blue wave dial.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, As I said, Breitling is all around, 
I saw 3 only today
White Colt, very nice, Blue Navitimer and silver gold combo but I'm not sure what was it. 
Biggest excitement was young Italian Dr. who was packing Co-Axil Speedmaster. 
I could see from a mile that it's a bigger 44.25 model. 
He was extremely friendly, showing me the watch, his dad is in to watches and gave him Speedmaster as a graduation gift. 







His dad he's saying have numerous watches, especially Panerai. 
He still lives in Italy and he's in Italian Navy so Panerai is logical choice since Panerai was their official was from 40's and up. 
I had my Pelagos which I put on nice brown leather.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Chronod (Mar 15, 2014)

Tbassc0 said:


> Well I didn't advertise the watch "hey nice solid 18k gold diamond dial rolex!" I just said in a six inch voice beautiful timepiece. Now if every time someone complimented you on your watch in public you got scared and made yourself "scarce" then why wear the watch? If crime is so rampant at sporting events don't wear your rolex, wear your timex (which I've had numerous rolex customers boast about the timex keeping "far better time" than their rolex) and leave the rolex in your safety deposit box to collect dust which i know many rolex "fans" are accustomed to doing. Had i complimented his car in the $20 parking lot would he have backed out of his spot and left? If you think using your expensive items in public is dangerous maybe you should move out of Detroit. Just exactly how would I go about robbing a man at a professional soccer game without people noticing? Mug him with my foot long taco dog smothered in jalapeños?


I agree with you on this, from what you said, you weren't in a dark alley with him alone. Sounds to me like you were just being social.


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

Tbassc0 said:


> Well I didn't advertise the watch "hey nice solid 18k gold diamond dial rolex!" I just said in a six inch voice beautiful timepiece. Now if every time someone complimented you on your watch in public you got scared and made yourself "scarce" then why wear the watch? If crime is so rampant at sporting events don't wear your rolex, wear your timex (which I've had numerous rolex customers boast about the timex keeping "far better time" than their rolex) and *leave the rolex in your safety deposit box to collect dust which i know many rolex "fans" are accustomed to doing*. Had i complimented his car in the $20 parking lot would he have backed out of his spot and left? If you think using your expensive items in public is dangerous maybe you should move out of Detroit. Just exactly how would I go about robbing a man at a professional soccer game without people noticing? Mug him with my foot long taco dog smothered in jalapeños?


Pray tell, how did you come upon this horological nugget?


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

Man I seriously love this thread. Keep them coming Roberto!!!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today I somehow "bumped" up in Savage, near Laurel MD in to 14 guys, all with full cases of watches! 













What a day, cool guys, insane collections and some good burgers! 
I saw from last models Hublot to Casio 5600.
Not a lot of Rolexes, only one to be precise. One GMT 2 that I fell in love with. 
This is my next watch! 
Otherwise, AP , Frederique Constant, Oris, Alpina, Delma, Tudor, Zenith, Breguet...... Wow, what a day! 
It was my first GTG and I hope for a lot of them more.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Today I somehow "bumped" up in Savage, near Laurel MD in to 14 guys, all with full cases of watches!
> View attachment 1421174
> View attachment 1421175
> 
> ...


It was great to meet you Roberto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It's hard to top yesterday with anything but I just had a guy today coming with nice omega Speedmaster triple date.







Another guy came in the other night wearing a Bradley watch for blind. 
It was Asian guy in mid 20s, definitely not blind. 
Unfortunately he wasn't interested in talking about his watch as well. 
That was the same night when I saw that Rolex Cellini Danaos and the guy also wasn't interested in any kind of interaction. 








Tx

Roberto


----------



## PDESIGNDASH (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow Roberto, what a great thread! I've read the whole thing throughout today. 
I never see ANYTHING of any substance. Today, I was in geometry (I'm 16) and had taken my Daytona off for a moment to adjust my cuff, and my teacher walked by and asked to see it. This man who wears a Ford car watch from a catalogue and has no idea about watches. I let him pick it up, and my friend showted out how much it cost. It made me very uncomfortable, and my teacher very very carefully set it down on my desk, looked like he had a small heart attack, and walked away. It was funny, but very embarrassing. He has done the same thing with my Panerai 388, but withought knowing a thing about it.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, 16 and packing Daytona and 338,dude, we have to to hang out! 
Right on man, I'm glad you like the thread. 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Sad that I missed the GTG, I loved meeting everyone last year. Have been off the forum recently. As always, phenomenal thread, Roberto!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I met this middle age Russian guy the other day , he was having lunch with his friend and I couldn't not notice gold blue combo on his wrist. 
We started talking and I learned he got this watch as a present from his wife on their first year anniversary. 
He was of course shocked and on top of all broke! 
After he received it, he said he felt so bad that he borrowed the money in order to buy equally nice watch to his wife. 
The watch he got was of course Rolex Submariner 16613 and the story took place 25 years ago.







I was wearing my now late Tudor Pelagos and up to now this is one of the coolest stories I heard "in wild!"
Talking about Tudors reminded me to post a nice picture of my other Tudor at the time, 79090 that I took to my buddies place (he repairs them) and he had a beautiful blue example of Tudor Submariner Snowflake














Tx

Roberto


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Great Idea for a thread!
I am a banker in Dubai and this is a great place for watch spotting!

My Boss's Watch - Patek Philippe Nautilus









What my co-workers wear
JLC Reverso, IWC Portuguese

















And the very special FP Journe Aluminum Watch. This watch is probably 25 grams excluding the strap! 









And of course, my daily wear -


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Very cool, hope you'll show us something else sometimes. 
It's definitely a place for spotting watches, I'm not sure about taking pictures though! 
Lol 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## PDESIGNDASH (Dec 31, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Wow, 16 and packing Daytona and 338,dude, we have to to hang out!
> Right on man, I'm glad you like the thread.
> 
> - thank you Roberto, and it's a 388 ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Wow, 16 and packing Daytona and 338,dude, we have to to hang out!
> Right on man, I'm glad you like the thread.
> 
> Tx
> ...


You should ask if you can hang out with his parents. :-d


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hahaha! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

To have a job you truly love and live off of it is a rare thing. 
I definitely don't have one. 
This hobby and this thread makes my job little easier. 
The place where most of my observations are happening is really perfect. It's casual enough but at the same time profile of people is high enough for very interesting viewings. 
Today I saw several insanely cool things but I'll pace my self because I prefer to post something every day. 
But never the less, I'll start with probably the coolest thing I ever saw here, and you know I see some pretty awesome things! 
Friday, busy, it was a few hours ago when happy hour was already in a full speed. 
I was helping behind the bar when a young guy, mid to late 20's, definitely jock approached the bar and ask for burbon with ginger. 
It was very easy for me to from just one glance know and of course ask immediately :
Is that Frank Muller? 
He smiled a little and said yes. 
Then, I said :
Is it real? 
(the guy was just very young and I was just my self. I mean, it's a legitimate question!! ) 
Anyhow, he said yes and since I was busy, I asked can I bother him later for a moment of his time. 
He said,:Just find me. 
I couldn't wait, it's a real treat! 
The watch looks freaking AMAZING! 
It is Franck Muller Conquistador King! 
Regular Conquistador are I learned from other materials but King Conquistador is solid gold!!! 
Yup, this thing weigh probably close to half pound. 
Bracelet and case are solid gold. 








As soon as I approached him later, he took it off and showed it to me. 
What a guy,! 
He loves watches buy isn't WIS, he has Hublot, king something he said and few more but this is his first one. 
I told him how much I respect when someone does something for his own satisfaction, meaning that this kind of gold watch is very loud and not so much with today's trends. 
He said:When you like something, you like it and shrugged!









Conquistador King is stunning, it's massive , heavy and screams wealth! 
It is bad to the bone ! 
My measly Sea Dweller looked like a toy next to it. 
Anyway, another day, another watch, but those watches are making my long days easier and shorter!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Tx
> 
> Roberto


When did you get the a rolex???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

At a footie game


----------



## tobitas (Feb 28, 2011)

Had lunch with my aunt the other day. I only see her every couple of years or so. She was wearing a Stowa Antea with date and I believe in 41 mm. She said she loves the watch, particularly the fact that it is automatic and doesn't require battery replacements "all the time", She then complained that it was too big for her but she got it as a present. My fiancée remarked that now watches with large dials are fashionable for women. My aunt laughed and replied that she certainly did not care about watch fashion. I sent her a mail the same day with links to smaller stowa and nomos models.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I2 lady's are having lunch and while one was waiting for her pasta and talking to the cook I noticed smaller men's chronograph on her wrist. 
I approached their table little later and boy I was in for a treat!

One is German, flight attendant, the other is Swiss and commercial pilot! 
How cool?! 
Both in late 30's, flight attendant packing beautiful Tudor, present from her husband when she had their baby. 
The pilot, she was wearing IWC Chronograph, Small in size but still men's watch. 
It looked perfect on her. 
View attachment 1429246

I was wearing my Sea Dweller that they both like.

Another viewing was almost at the same time, the guy dressed in a tailored suit, Fedora hat, skinny tie he looked like he came from MadMan set which I told him and he responded that that was kind of the idea. 
He was packing cool Omega Seamaster from 60's that he didn't know much about but it was part of his 60's look and that's why he picked it up! 









Tx

Roberto


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

PDESIGNDASH said:


> He has done the same thing with my Panerai 388, but withought knowing a thing about it.


You are only assuming he knows nothing about watches. Perhaps he is making varying assumptions about you as you are of him.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Sunday was very fruitful day. 
Several interesting sightings. 
Some of them more. 
Got instance, nice Oris, dress model around 43mm,white dial. 
Didn't have chance to take a picture.

Another not to exciting but certainly model you don't see every da was this Boss. 
You see boss dress watches around but this one looked more nautical and pretty cool. 
Especially on its worned of orange nato alike strap 
Then, there was a middle aged guy from Sweden. 
He seemed kind a quiet and private but as soon as I asked about his Omega Seamaster Professional Auto full size he became completely different.








He said he has it over 10 years and it's running strongly and without any problems 
I was again wearing my Rolex.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Unfortunately don't have to much time for posting but I see a lot of stuff. 
Just earlier I had a chat with the guy with beautiful Daytona from 1984.
It was to busy for pictures. 
Otherwise, a nice vintage Longines from Albanian guy who got it from his grandfather







Another very cool piece was a Seiko Flighmaster, this one was SS with blue face, very attractive almost like Breitling







I had on both occasions my still new to me Rolex Sea Dweller

Tx

Roberto


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

AussieLoads said:


> Here in Sydney (the other Sydney guys might attest), I rarely see anything of note. At work I've come across a few TAG's, the odd vintage auto that is often hard to ID without getting all up in someone's business...and that's about it. Mostly just plastic things that wear the owner as much as they wear it.
> 
> I've only ever given two compliments at work, one to a customer wearing an Omega PO, he said he'd bought it as a birthday present for himself, and a Brietling Navitimer which turned out to be a replica from Singapore.
> 
> I've also never had anyone say anything about watches I've worn. I had someone ask if what I was wearing was a fake, and that's it. Guess because I'm a youngen, anyone who sees a TAG/Omega label they assume I bought it in Thailand for $30. My Maurice lacroix on the other hand, flies under every radar.


Work for a bank in Sydney. TAGs everywhere. Seems to be the only watch anyone looking for a "luxury" watch buys.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Talking about interesting day!
> 
> I enjoy posting my experiences here but to be honest I'm not sure who is following this thread and what do you guys think.
> I would appreciate a feedback or some response once in a while
> ...


You have many fans Roberto, don't stop! It's the story behind each of your sightings that make it interesting. You have quite an impressive collection yourself. Could you list them (with photos please!)

Thanks to everyone else who's also contributed their sightings. I hope to one day post something interesting. I could post a gazillion TAGs, sigh....


----------



## robertl (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't speak for others, but I subscribed to this thread long ago and enjoy your findings. The most interesting watch I've ever seen in the wild is a Rolex DJ2. I see Tags regularly and I've seen 1 or 2 Omegas over the years but that's pretty much it. 

Keep up the good work Roberto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

+1

I love this topic. Easily one of the best on all of WUS.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so glad some of you guys like this thread. 
Thanks for kind words. 
Last night was no exception of any other night but I was so busy that I couldn't do any talking with people wearing interesting watches . 
A lot of diversity. 
One thing stood up was this young Asian chick, Beautiful, with 2 other young ladies. 
She was packing nice dark blue men's Datejust. 








It looked really hot on her. 
Just a table or 2 from them I met a German dude wearing Rolex. 
Rolex is usual in this area but mostly DJ-s and Subs not so much Milgauss. 
I'm starting to like those more and more, especially the new one just announced at Basel. 








Another viewing that's worth mentioning is l SaintHonore. I never saw it before but I was curious to see a French manufacturer. 
This particular model was quartz but very interesting detail on this piece was a subdial above 6 o'clock. 
It was quite large and consistent of letters H with S in the middle. 
The whole thing was turning as a second dial. 
Pretty attractive looking








The date was under 13 looking like Grande Date on Aquaracer other in some Breitlings 
Face was white with black in the middle so it seemed almost like a Panda dial. 
All that wrapped in approximately 44mm SS case on leather strap.

I had my Rolex Sea Dweller which I still have hard time putting down.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## I gotafevergntlemen (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally my kind of thread.I work at a major US airport doing security for the government.Some of the watches that I come across on the job on a daily basis would have most folks jaws dropping the ground.Just a couple of weeks ago I complemented a gentleman on his solid gold Bruget tourbillion.I have seen everything from Audemars Piguet to Vacheron Constatin,Cartier flying tourbillion to Panerai chronos.Yes you name it I have probably saw it!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I gotafevergntlemen said:


> Finally my kind of thread.I work at a major US airport doing security for the government.Some of the watches that I come across on the job on a daily basis would have most folks jaws dropping the ground.Just a couple of weeks ago I complemented a gentleman on his solid gold Bruget tourbillion.I have seen everything from Audemars Piguet to Vacheron Constatin,Cartier flying tourbillion to Panerai chronos.Yes you name it I have probably saw it!


I'm surprised. No offense towards you, I just find it incredibly odd that anyone would risk such exquisite timepieces at an airport or while traveling abroad. My last vacation, I took my cheapest beater watch with me.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me continue the story about Breitling. 
First, today at the bar I saw one of the most attractive Breitling. 
It was Chronomat Evolution with blue face on brown leather. 
It looked gorgeous 
Again, it was to busy for talking with the GUY who was just demographic wise, early 30's, tall sporty American. 
This reminded me of sometimes last week I noticed right away huge, Super Avenger on again early 30's, African American, guy was huge as the watch was. 
I was working behind bar (not sure what happened to the bartender) so we started talking from the bat. 
Really friendly dude, wearing his SA as a daily beater. It was full of scuffs and desk diving markings but it didn't matter, it was awesome!







It was really easy talking with him and when I asked him about his plans for the next watch he surprised me with the answers. 
He told me about this watchmaker from Swiss who basically makes the piece specifically for you with details and everything that represents you. 
It sounded great but I never heard of such brand. 
It is Maurice de Mauriac. 
I checked their website and there was dozens and dozens of different examples and all of it is high quality. 







Apparently they run around 5 k so he decided that'll be his next purchase. 
I posted 2 different ones but there are many many more. 
Just a few days after I read an article on HODINKEE about Maurice de Mauriac. Crazy ha? 
I never hear about it before until that day.







I my self was wearing my now late Tudor Pelagos which I still like very much and hopefully will get another one upon a time in the future ....

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

When ever I see something interesting I can't resist and let the opportunity pass me. 
For the most part I don't even mention when I see something if I don't take a picture and actually talk to the person. 
Today, Rolex Gmt 2,Omega Seamaster Professional full size Sub... I didn't have chance to talk to any of these guys. 
One other piece I didn't have chance to "meet 'in person but it seemed really interesting so I took a good look and did a little research after. 
It was this Bulova chronograph which on the mesh looked not only appealing but actually attractive. 
I was very impressed with it. 
Unfortunately inside of it is nothing like outside look. 
U







Another one I found cool was this Raymond Weil. 
Automatic, around 41mm,exposed back, really thin and on beautiful SS bracelet. 
Guy, who looked like a block of granite said he bought it on some small island close to Cannes. 







Here looked with a lot of interest at my Sea Dweller and said he is also in to watches but that's an expensive hobby. 
Unfortunately he definitely wasn't WIS

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today on the block, 
Breitling saga is continuing.... 
While I was talking watches with one of my friends at the bar (between shifts before my pm bartender showed up) a new face took a bar stool right next to him. 
I never saw the guy before but I saw his watch before. 
This is the fourth pilot I met here in the restaurant, he's military and commercial pilot and as we were talking he showed me all this cool photos of him while in the air in different airplanes . B-52 for example. 
There were photos of him in the bigger airplane giving fuel to B-1 bomber in the air for example . 
Really awesome. 
Well, he was wearing gorgeous Breitling B1. 
I mean this one was bigger and beefier the ones I saw in the past. 
He has it for years now and after he saw my Speedmaster Professional that I was wearing today first time in a few weeks he really liked it and apparently is planning to buy one.
View attachment 1440670

Now while I'm writing this, it's 2:30am btw, im getting really frustrated because I'm researching this particular model but I'm not finding this guy's example anywhere on the Web. 
I looked every possible B-1 model and not one is having this creases trough out the dial. 
I'm wondering now, was it fake?! 
If someone recognize this model please respond.








Earlier I talked to the guy from Norway who was packing very interesting piece. 
It was a pocket watch conversion I think, it said Marnna on the definitely porcelain dial, it was big, with subdial on 9 o'clock , probably 43-44mm, Russian and I could swear I see Omega logo under 12 marker. 
It was apparently this guy's grandfather's watch approximately 60 years old. 
I didn't have to much time to talk to him and find out more but it was very fascinating timepiece.
View attachment 1440694

Poking around just now this is one of the Marnnas I found on UK ebay 
U







It's really great to be exposed to all this different kinds of time pieces!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a Molnija, fwi. Logo @ 12 is the state mark of quality.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Busy, busy night tonight, but I was able to take a moment and talk to a nice guy who is the friend of one of my bartenders. 
Sporty young guy mid 20s wearing nice shiny Omega.

In the meantime I noticed Shinola several times before but mostly black. 
Today, the guy has white one and the lume was quite impressive. 
It's a pretty popular watch around here. I my self had black pvd 46mm version.









Now, back to Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. 
Guy said it's his dad's present and he would like to buy next Audemars Piguet RO or Rolex President 
His father has extensive collection including few vintage Rolex models

















Just the other day I held for the first time GShocks. 
I was way lighter than I thought but I liked it more than I thought I would. 
Thanks A. J and A. C.








In both occasions I was packing my Sea Dweller

Tx

Roberto


----------



## savka (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm a graduate student at an Ivy League school and yesterday I saw Breitling, Rolex Sea Dweller, Rolex DJ, and Cartier Tank on the wrists of other students. 

But the most interesting watch I spotted was an Orient! I'd never seen them outside of the pages of this forum until then. I'm not sure of the model; it was on a bracelet and had a chronograph.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As the weather getting warmer we are getting busier. 
Tonight was no difference. 
There was a sea of Tissots, Tags and Rolex watches. 
But one of the pieces that was most appealing to me was Oris. 
There was a group of 12 older gentleman and one was, sitting on the end of the table with big mustache, the kind from 1890s packing Oris Pointer Big Crown. 
I recognized it right away because I was interested in it but size was just not working for me. 
I eventually got 3 Oris divers but vintage look of pointer still attracts me. 
Unfortunately there wasn't a chance to actually talk to this guy but I'm tickled discovering about my self what attracts me more or less.









I also met Alistair from England who was wearing his Omega Seamaster Professional which he received as a present from his parents for his 18th birthday. 
His brother got Speedmaster so I mentioned I have one as well. 
U






]
I also bumped in to 2 guys I mentioned several weeks ago. 
One with DSSD on orange nato and other with nice Tag. 
I posted a few pictures of them as well. 
They had the same time pieces except DSSD was on blue-red nato. 
It looked really good so I'm considering trying my Sea Dweller on nato.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm constantly impressed with your ability to get people to show off their watches Roberto. How does the conversation usually go?!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Geoff, let me first say that for me personally it was never a problem to start a conversation with anyone. 
To have a nice watch is one extra reason that makes it easier. 
I'm an extrovert by nature and I learned that in case of watches it's easier if you start a conversation about something else. 
Numerous times people would be confused and kinda a careful so I usually start with something as;How is everything tonight, or
Did you guys need anything else? 
Makes it natural since we are in the restaurant. 
Talking about it, man wS it busy again. 
Rolex, Omega, Ball, those are all I saw tonight in plural for each. 
IWC, same pilot model like maybe a month ago except tonight guy had one with a gorgeous blue dial. He was with 2 lady's and I didn't want to cramp his style. 
Most interesting and something I didn't see before here was Sinn. 
Group of Germans was stuck in DC because the airlines are striking for 3 days. 
Only 2 guys in the group ware wearing 2 chronos. 
One I recognized immediately, as Omage Speedmaster Professional Sapphire Sandwich.







I told the guy about my Hesilite Sandwich, he asked if I have a picture so we became all very friendly. 
His friend was wearing something I couldn't recognize because I never before had Sinn in my hands or had to much interest in it. 
This on was cool as hell














Good guys, *****ing watches.. 
I was of course wearing my Sea Dweller. 
I had several more interesting viewings tonight which I'll leave to write about next time

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was off on Friday again and I can only imagine what would I see on a packed night like that but when is so busy there's not enough time to actually talk to people, it's to loud and to dark. 
Saturday day on the other hand is complete opposite . 
But let me continue with Thursday night, when I met John. 
He's a Brit from NY, we are in the same industry, which I found out later. 
He worned a Panerai. 
Not your everyday sighting here.
I knew of course right away what it is but I didn't know the model. 
It was chronograph. 
After he showed it to me and checked my Sea dweller I could see it was Panerai Daylight! 
It got the name from Sylvester Stallones movie "Daylight" 
He was wearing it in the movie (I saw it by chance a few months ago for the second time) and liked it alot so the company named it Daylight John schooled me.
He has another Panerai, present from his wife that he rarely wears because it's more valuable and he's afraid he'll damage it. 
It is Rattrapante model. 
While he's saying that he's showing me how he's not worried about scratching or damaging Daylight and he's not so gently knocking on the wall with the crystal! 
(I don't have to say the hair on my head stood up just looking) 














The same night I was shown nice Omega Seamaster that is more scarce then your regular Bond type Seamaster around here. 
I was sorry I didn't wear my Speedy to show it off but Sea Dweller worked just fine. U














Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was planning to continue with few awesome sightings from this weekend but I have to digress and start with tonight. 
I saw this guy last week but since we didn't talk and I wasn't 100 percent sure of the exact model, I didn't want to mention this one. 
I knew it's a vintage Rolex but today I actually talked to the guy and learned it's 1973 Rolex Submariner, family heirloom. 
He and his family are from Venezuela. 
Beautiful patina and for me one of the cool pieces I saw.













I only wish the light was better. 
I had my Speedmaster.

Back to this weekend, there was a lot of stuff around Saturday lunch. 
2 Hispanic guys having lunch, one is packing this enormous, really nice SS Diver. I wasn't sure what was it until I asked and found out it was Bulova automatic. I had Oris Prodiver Chronograph, biggest watch I owned and it was 51mm.
Big but cool and I didn't have any problems pulling it in my 7.25 inch wrist. 
This thing must of been 53mm.







Next to my Rolex it was humongous, but I liked it. 
I know it's not special but it's relatively unusual and you can't see it around so much.

Another one I have to mention was this older guys Omega Constellation from 1968.
He bought it brand new in '68 in Singapore where he worked at the time for US government. 
It's in stunning condition, no more original strap but that didn't bother me a bit. 
Size and details on the dial makes this watch timeless. 
Awesome...

Tx

Roberto


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

I have no pictures but my family and I are selling some items that we don't want or need any longer. We sold one of our dining sets last night to a gentleman and he was wearing an Omega 2201.50. It looked in great shape. However, he was very short and even more skinny than I am (with my 6 3/4" wrists). The watch just looked huge on his arm.

I knew it was the smaller of those two models, I've seen them both enough times to visually tell the difference, but it still looked huge on him. That didn't stop me though from telling him he had a nice watch.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's the continuation from Saturday, definitely one of those days. 
One of the time pieces you don't see around so much is I think Armand Nicolet. 
This guy had it, apparently he doesn't wear it that often but that morning he decided to put it on. 
It's relatively large watch which for me is even more appealing. 
It's called Complete Calendar and it's really stunning. 
A. Nicolet is becoming increasingly popular, more mainstream and commercial
Several years back it run him around 3k but checking prices today it seems like it is in the same price range. 
A lot of watch for the money IMO 
View attachment 1450633
View attachment 1450634

Attractive and detailed it was great to see it. 
Guy was middle aged American with family.

Another piece that I personally never heard of but it looked interesting enough to start a conversation with the young South American businessman was Murex. 
It's Swiss made and large watch. Interesting color, copper,nice little subdial above 6 and the case looks almost like square cushion case 
View attachment 1450640

I was wearing my Rolex Sea Dweller on both occasions.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So here we go, you know those Breitling Breitlings were all around a month or two ago but this past weeks Omega is definitely the majority. 
Only today I saw 2. 
First Seamaster Professional full size auto and then I met Jason. 
Jason is actually a member but only a short time. 
I noticed his Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch which looked really big on his wrist so u firs thought it was Coaxial, 44.5mm model with date we already saw around. 
But later u learned it's a hesilite crystal Speedy. 







Really nice, I told him about my hesilite sandwich and promised I'll send him a link for this thread. 
Thanks Jason!

Another interesting one was Techno Marine chronograph. 
2 guys having dinner and both wearing interesting pieces. 
One T. Marine and other nice little Cartier. 
They gladly showed it up so we took a shot.







I never before saw Techno Marine in person so I was glad to scratch that of my bucket list. 
Something I would love to see around and I never do are Boutique brands, Micro brands. 
I had a lot of those and always loved it.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Let's see what today brought us. 
First, going to the bank I noticed a guy next to me wearing drop dead gorgeous IWC. 
I saw this big crown model on our last GTG and it's simply beautiful. 
It looked the same on this guy. 
He wasn't alone and I didn't want to be a weirdo do I just took a snap (like other kind of weirdo) it's not best quality but you can clearly see what it is.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Now the next one is not even close to IWC but for me is more interesting and relatively more rare around this parts. 
I saw it in FS section several times but never in person. 
Muhle Glashutte, this little military looking piece really put a smile on my face. 
Guy was German in his 40s and was really interested to show me his watch. 
Apparently few years back he smashed the crystal so they told him to put the watch in the box with 100 Deutch Marks at the time and they'll replace it with sapphire crystal which he still has today. His dad is apparently a big collector and has the Glashutte watches. 







I always liked military looking watches and was glad to see this one. 
Another piece I'll mention because it's reminiscent of 1990s when Raymond Weil was IMO much higher than today, at least in Europe where I lived at the time. 
My buddy got his first credit card, though his father, he was maybe 19 and just to clarify, back in Croatia 90 percent of people didn't use credit cards opposed to here. 
So he went to Germany on family business and came back with R. Weil (quartz) that he paid for around 2000 Deutch marks (at the time that was equivalent of around 1600 us dollars) 
Of course when his dad got the bill he went ballistic and that's an understatement!!! 
Well, a guy here was wearing similar model that reminded me of the story. I have to say that at the time I thought those were beautiful and unreachable things for me. 
On all of this occasions I was wearing my Rolex. (something I wouldn't even dream of back then)








Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It's never boring here, no matter of the day! 
I was off Saturday so here's what Sunday day brought us! 
The middle aged guy was seems giving an interview to a young woman. 
He was packing serious size diver, Hexa I thought at first from far! 
Looking closer on its impressive SS bracelet I could see it's not Hexa but Montrek! 
I heard of those but never encounter one. 
I asked the guy about it and he seemed happy with it. (not WIS) 
This thing is a monster by proportions! 








While I was chatting with young Asian American guy who was here with his wife, friends and their kids and he was showing me his first Rolex, Datejust 2,his wife was running after the kids around us. 







Watch is beautiful, black dial makes it less dressy and size is perfect. 
He was checking my SD. 
Ends, we both have a Speedmaster as well! 
So here we are, we are patting our backs when all of a sudden we hear this LOUD THUMP!!! 
Chasing those kids his wife run in to a glass door smacking her head so hard that I swear, you could hear the sound 2 blocks around! 
Her kneez got weak instantly and if the husband didn't catch her she would be horizontal! 







I brought her ice but she was crying and side of her forehead swelled to the size of a golf ball. 
Situation was grim so I had to kick in the old charming European youthful looking guy with the sexy accent (all of the above are my usual trades) 
I asked her can I get her a glass of water, more ice, or a shoot of tequila perhaps?! 
The last request brought a smile and she stopped crying. 
(... applause... Thank you, thank you....)

Just moments after I'm charging another customer, this time very young (19 maybe) Saudi, probably royalty or something and I see a crown on the buckle. 
Of course I can't resist so I ask, Is that Daytona? 
The guy says yes, so I say ;May I see it? (you know me by now a little bit, I couldn't pass opportunity like that) 
So guy showed it to me and was chatty about it to. 
He said pretty proudly that it was 19K for the watch 
He was also wrong about the size because he was trying to convince me it's 41-42mm but it was clearly my SD was bigger. 
I didn't say much to that. 
I was happy to see it. 
Cool combo of colors but the diamonds were tad to much for my taste







There was also a blue Breitling Colt Auto on the bracelet but it didn't seem toI exciting next to others today.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## astroguy (Jan 21, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> I was thinking of creating this thread for some times now because of where I work gives me opportunity to observe some amazing watches on a daily basis.
> I'm a manager in a downtown DC restaurant and almost every day I see Rolex,Omega, Panerai, Cartier....
> It's really cool and I try to engage those people if there's an opportunity. (mostly people are really friendly and I gave several very nice stories)
> ...


Sweet topic


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was very excited about today post.

Waiting in line for pasta I noticed a guy wearing Seamaster Professional full size. It was literally a glance but I knew it was Omega. I actually knew it's 007 because of the red color on the second hand.(I'm getting pretty good at this if I my say so myself)

I know it shouldn't be hard to recognize one of those but funny part is coming.... 
I couldn't wait to talk to the guy, he was with the girlfriend and after a shot intro(he's middle eastern from Britain) 
I just asked him is that Seamaster he's wearing? 
He said yes, and I said ;
But it's all black!?!? 
Yup! All black guys! 
The guy smiles and says he contacted Omega in UK several years back and asked them to DLC coat the whole watch. 
Omegas response was apparently;No, it's not possible, especially with the bracelet! 
So, the guy found this company and had it done! 
Now here's the kicker, I asked was that pricy because I really like it and in my mind I'm already thinking about my Sea Dweller all in black DLC coat. 
When the guy says :I paid around 10k for that!..... What??? 
Wow! 
He showed me how the coating is resilient, scratching the table with the bracelet(while my hair was again standing up for the second time in last few weeks. You might remember the Panerai Daylight!?) 
Anyhow, after I repeated 10K in disbelief the girlfriend confirmed the same thing so I just left it at that. 
I know there's a Swiss company that does that for years now so who knows! 
I love DLC watches, I know a bit about DLC coating process , one of my favorites are Zuriner Depth Charge DLC and Halios Puck DLC. 
But let the pictures talk 



















From what I can see, this is 100 % legit but I would love to hear from Omega or DLC specialist if there's any who read this thread. (that's a long shot since next to me there's only 3 more people I know read this thread and I promise non of us are experts) 
At any rate, this time piece looks amazing and for me personally is one of the coolest watches I saw. The fact that it's possibly the only one helps that fact. 
Guy has another watch which is Rolex Hulk.

Another interesting piece was Raymond Weil Nabucco! 
This thing is a monster. 
I had RW Sport few years back and didn't really care for it but this one looked much better. 
I mean the sheer size of it is impressive. 
The owner was the father of a Swedish family who's visiting DC. 
I gave them few sight seeing ideas.







I will mention one more Rolex I saw today, Air King. 
I met elderly couple from Sao Paulo and the guy was packing this very subtle beauty which he got as a present years ago from his lovely wife. 
He said he got it 2 years ago but she corrected him saying it's more 5-10 years ago.(he's definitely in a dog house) 
She was also wearing very nice Omega Constellation.







Picture is not the best but I always loved this model perhaps in different color combination and if the size was not an issue I would certainly try to get it at some point.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

DLC SMP looks badass!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> DLC SMP looks badass!


True, but $10K just to get it coated??

You can get a car ceramic powder coated for significantly less than that.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Was probably a bamford job


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow that is expensive DLC but great result. Hmm. I have a titanium Seamaster Pro 300 chrono which is not seeing much light of day.


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great thread, I look forward to your posts- subscribed


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tonight was a really fruitful day. 
I was eying Daytona and Ballon Bleu at the same table all night but unfortunately it was meant to be.

We already determined that Breitling is predominant in this parts of the city. To be honest it was a bit of a dry spell in the last few weeks and Omega took over but tonight was a great reminder that Breitling still rules.

I had one of the most enjoyable talks with the person in the "wild" and the reason is actually quite simple. 
He or better said they were real WIS. 
Aldo, young businessman from Silicon Valley was having dinner with his sister and seemed family and I noticed right away he's packing Breitling. 
At first it looked like a B1 but after second glance my juices got flowing. 
It was yellow Breitling Emergency! 
What a treat! 
I pardoned the guy and asking about his watch and learned that I'm the first person who recognized his watch in the last 5-6 years. 
As a real WIS of course he liked that fact. 
I'm saying he's a real WIS because this guy is a serious collector. 
Panerai, Omega, Patek, Glashutte... 
And his sister is the same except for vintage watches (kinda like me) 







The writing on the back is the coolest part for me! 
I knew there's a hefty find if you activate one of those Emergency buttons but I didn't know that you have to sign a waiver when you buying the watch. 
It's also not the button you press , you actually unscrew the "button" and pull out the wire /Antena which you hang on the tree or hold open because it's emitting the distress signal! 
I also didn't know that this model doesn't have a light for the digital part of the watch. 
B1 and similar models usually do have illumination. 







Both Aldo and his sister are also members of WUS so it's not odd I had such a nice time talking to them! 
Thanks guys!

Another interesting piece I had chance to see tonight was Rolex Datejust. 
We had black DJ just the other day but the reason I'm mentioning this particular one is because I didn't know they make them like this.

Owner was a young student from GWU and he got it as a graduation present from his grandfather! (go grandpa)! 
I thought new DJ comes with stripes around the bezel, as the one u saw the other day!? 
But it actually doesn't, and it looks so much better IMO! 







It looks straight like Milgauss, which I love, especially this years model from Basel







Take away date window, add some color and there you go! 
The bracelet is the same as well. 







I was wearing my beloved Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch which I'm picking up harder and harder next to my Sea Dweller .

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

I work in the recovery room (PACU) of a busy trauma center and i always keep an eye out for high end or interesting watches. A few residents ive talked with are into watches but cant afford anything yet. I was holding a guy's head so an opthalmologist could measure eye pressures and when he did he stuck a Rolex sub right under my face. I wanted to say, "nice sub" but the timing was inappropriate (no pun intended). Another resident told me this one anesthesiologist is into high end watches (all relative....Rolex high end or PP high end?) but ive yet to work closely enough with him to find out.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Often in my line of work I get to meet some wealthy folk. A lot of the time I meet people wearing a Rolex Submariner. But I've seen a Breitling Emergency on an influential local who often flies to and fro many of our islands.

Once I saw a Vacheron Constantin Malte, the only time I've ever seen a Vacheron in the wild.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I did not pay attention to what watch it was, as I was not part of the original conversation, but I did overhear this conversation between co-workers this past week....

"So....what is that?.....a Michael Kors watch?......[insert awkward 5 second pause]......So, what is it?...."

"...[a bit more pause...now response occurs with a bit of disgust].....It's a Cartier"

The gent who asked then looked at me and asked what Cartier watches go for.....when I told him, there was an AH-HA moment, and the conversation ended lol


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

I was at a restaurant and at the table next to mine a man was wearing a Richard Mille. I couldn't tell exactly which model but because of its thickness I'm sure it was one of the more complicated pieces. I've never seen RM watches in person but I was surprised how big it looked on his wrist.
Another time, while reading Watchtime magazine at the bookstore, I happened to look at the man's wrist sitting next to me. He was wearing a Patek Philippe Aquanaut. 
I also saw a lady wearing a Concord Impresario Chronograph. I was tempted to show her 
my Zenith Chronomaster(complete calendar) I was wearing.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw a classic beauty. 
It's 15 years old and it was bought in Paris while the dollar - euro exchange was on it's peek in favor of dollar. 
Owner was walking by the shop window for months telling him self that if exchange rate comes to the certain number hell buy it. 
After few weeks that's exactly what happened so he bought it. 
Jeager leCoultre Master Control. 







Guy was middle aged and really friendly so we ended up talking for a bit







This watch is excellent. 
The finish , quality of materials, everything about it screams high end. 
It was of course limited edition. 
It's classic but because of the complications, interesting and bold. 
Only issue is its size but today they make bigger similar model. 
I had my Speedmaster.

Just few moments before I left work today I noticed a guy wearing big chunky chronograph. 
Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph. 
He worn a suit and the watch looked really big, which is my personal preference. 
So much so that I'm now seriously considering this baby. 
We talked for a moment ( mostly me ) but guy was happy to show it. 
I like it alot!! 
We had it several times in this thread so they are obviously around but it's still exciting to see it in wild like this. 







Pictures are not the best but you get the idea. 
Awesome piece. I'll definitely have it on my radar from now on








I'll mention another watch tonight. 
Hamiltons are relatively plain around but there's a few models that I like a lot. 
Nice pieces that would make any collector proud. 
Pan Europe, Below Zero... I had both and still love it. 
Today's model reminded me of Below Zero 1000m because of it's size and shape. 
White dial makee a difference but it's still reminiscent . 







Big chronograph diver with very interesting crown guard lock sistem. 
I had my Sea Dweller in both instances

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

There was several cool and interesting viewings in last couple of days but today's ones were significant enough to skip others.

Rolex is all around this parts but diamond Rolex not so much. 
Never the less I see more and more of those baby's and predominantly on wrists of Asian and Middle eastern customers. 
Starting from just few hours ago I met 2 brothers, early 20s from Katar. One with Datejust 2,other Day 1 with diamond bezel. 
Present from parents for graduation of high school!!! 
Yup! 













Few hours before that I talked to a cop from Bermuda . Young Brit who moved there several years back. 
Apparently they struggle with same types of crime as anywhere else (despite population is only 65k), he even mentioned gangs and the big taboo about Bermuda triangle is big BS! Not real! 
What's real is extremely high cost of living. 
He was packing DJ as well but the color of the dial was something else! Simply perfect. 
It was changing from deep blue to evening sky blue and in combination with silver and gold made this DJ really stand. 
Of course diamonds were part of this package as well













Here's bought it recently and it was in excellent shape but something about it made it look vintage.

Last, or better said the first one I saw today was Gold blue Submariner. 
Again very young Saudi, his friend was packing big and new Cartier Santos and again, diamonds as hour markers. 
It seemed like Sub C because of the bezel but he couldn't confirm.













I was proudly wearing my SD and was very happy because it was in great company

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm jealous of your job because of this thread! Maybe I should be a restaurateur...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Geoff, 
Thanks for the kind words I'm lucky to be in this kind of restaurant but otherwise, trust me you don't want to be restaurateur. 
I guess I created this thread because it makes me so much happier than my job. 
I'm not complaining, I just didn't find this to be my true calling 


Tx


Roberto


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to have chameleon eyes just so I can have better scanning vision when an unusual watch does appear.

Haven't seen anything unusual so far (Fossil, Michael Kors, yadada-yadada). I think I should go to those Sydney watch meetups instead


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

New job has a lot of watch guys.

- Omega Speedy and Nomos Worldzeit (Me - I think I'm the only one with more than one)
- Tag chronograph
- Breitling chronograph
- Omega Seamaster
- Rolex Sub
- Suunto Core
- G-shock

I think there's a few more, but this is among the 20 people I work closely with.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

On a commuter flight today...the guy sitting across the aisle was wearing what appeared to be a TAG Carrera. As we were getting off the flight I asked him what type of watch he was wearing. He laughed and said it was Indian. Once I saw it up close, I could tell it was no TAG.

Nevertheless, I'm impressed with The technical level of Indian watchmaking.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like every post recently has to have Rolex. 
I would definitely like to mention today's Rolex DJ 1.
They were never my personal cup of tea but I can't deny how attractive they becoming to me.

Couple with 3 adorable girls, all around 6 was immediately on my radar because that's not our usual demographic. 
We are more professionally oriented while some of our other stores seem more family oriented. 
On top of that I saw the dad wearing DJ which made it even more interesting. 
In similar situation I would probably pass, since DJ is nothing special but I liked the color of his watch. 
I learned he got it as a present from his lovely wife 8 years ago and noticed that it's actually very attractive as my instincts told me.

Really beautiful Jubilee bracelet that hides any sign of the clasp was just making it more appealing. 
The most interesting part was the date which was in color red. 
Apparently every second day is red meaning every even day is black. 
I never knew about that and since it happen just several hours ago I didn't have time to research it.













The back cover was engraved with the name, date and place which seemed appropriate for some reason and all in all it was a beautiful specimen. 
If any one knows about why red and black date please share.

The second watch I'll mention is a first timer for me and kinda of a rare bird in this parts. 
I was always curious about it because it commands a high price and name Louis Vuitton in at least fashion circles means quality!

One of our regulars brought a friend so it was easy to start the conversation..
I noticed quartz movement and unusual shape of lugs and just couldn't figure out what was it. 
Since the guy was nicely put together I knew it must be something of value but couldn't put my finger on it. 
So I simply asked and learned that he had 3 watches together with his wife. 
He got the idea from his father so next to his and hers L. Vuitton, there's his and hers Datejust and same with Breitling BO1.













The watch is small around 37mm,it looks attractive and unusual but fashionable I'm it's own sense. 
Color is the most appealing part. 
They could choose back of the watch being engraved with their na names and date or checkered spread of LV initials which they choose. 
The mind boggling part for me personally was the fact that he paid 4k for only his watch. Hers is probably close enough to give me a hart attack if I knew 
I saw new models of LV from this year's Basel I know about automatic Tambour models like Americas Cup or Regata that goes up to 11k but 4 k for quartz is a bit too much. 
At any rate, to each his own, I'm glad I saw it and reconfirm my belief that fashion brands are just that.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Never contributed to this thread before but had a reason to today. I had two customers in my office today from Dubai and both seemed to be featuring some high end time pieces. I could not get a good look at one of the watches but the other was most definitely a gold Rolex Presidential day date that looked very much like this one below as I got several clear looks at it. (image below found online). That looks to be about a $25k piece from when I looked it up after the meeting. It could have been a fake but I doubt it. The other guy had something similar although the bezel was diamond encrusted and I could not get a good look at it. I know they both spotted my Tag Heuer LINK but neither of us said anything about our watches. I wanted to ask about their watches but not being very familiar with their customs, I did not want to sound intrusive or insulting. But none the less, quite a watch in the wild spotting.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

The majority of watches I have chance to see are men's. 
There was couple of lady's with some really awesome pieces to. Tonight was one of those nights when I had chance to see pretty (modern) iconic women's timepiece. 
I say modern because it came out on 1999 and it was pretty significant because of the technology and materials that came with it. 
Earlier models came only in black and white so tonight's spotting of Blue Channel J12 means we encounter a later model. 
I met a couple, she's polish and he's Italian. 
2 cute kids, born in China, made this little family very international. 
He was wearing purple Swatch watch and his wife J12. 
I didn't ask but it seemed like he has other ways well, he was knowledgeable but his wife was even more. 
Her model came on rubber so it was not so pricy because they come on ceramic bracelets. 
I mentioned that I think her bezel is still ceramic and that Tag Heuer makes some ceramic pieces for lady's and she said that Rado is making them as well. 
I remember Rado making ceramic watch for probably more than 30 years now.













I learned that there's a men's model as well but bigger in size. 
(not for me but for a woman, I think it's really attractive. My wife would probably like it because it's quartz so there's no work with it)







J12 is well built, you can feel quality under your fingers. 
Strap is also very soft buy sturdy. 
Interesting back as well. 
All in all a little gem and very recognizable in style.

I talked to an elderly gentleman after noticing his Rolex DJ 1.
Interesting part was that he got it as as present after 25 years working for IBM. 
He showed me ingraved back. 
His 25 y was back in 1989 and apparently few years after IBM stopped giving it as present. 
I thought it was interesting. (didn't really want to take a picture)

I also had a chance to talk to Marc the other day . 
The guy works in out building and apparently comes alot for lunch. 
I immediately noticed big white face of chrono and felt butterflies. 
He showed me his gorgeous IWC Portuguese. 
Now, the coolest thing is that he actually has next to it Mark 7 and Aquatimer. 
He promised bringing those as well.













Portuguese is beautiful, the best part for me is feeling the winding of the watch. 
It literally hums! 
You can feel it and her it at the same time. 
Very nice 
On this two separate occasions I was wearing my Omega and my Rolex

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I would like to start with relatively rare upper level watch. 
I noticed it just for a second while the guy in t-shirt and shorts passed me on his way to the host stand. 
When I arrived he already paid his tab and was about to leave. 
Gosh, I'm really becoming obsessed with what I see. 
I feel like I can't let it pass. 
Anyway, I asked how was everything and started walking out with him. 
Last, I complemented his Ulysses Nardin. 
Guy looked at me like I'm from Z Mars and kinda protected his watch hand with his right hand. 
But then he said; 
You know,in years I have this watch no one ever recognized it, not lawyers, not businessman, really heavy hitters with money. 
I of course was proud of my sharp visual and intellectual senses! 
I invited him for beer on me next time and that was that. 
















Unfortunately I didn't have chance to look closely at this wonderful time piece. 
I heard and read about Marine Maxi Divers but this is my first encounter. 
I also love where the company is going with new line of models
Started in 2012. 
A lot of today's models resembles to to models like this rare Blue Toro platinum UN made in only 100 or so pieces







Hands, date window and just overall feel. 
Another interesting piece I saw today was Royce. 
It was a vintage watch probably around 50 years old(owner told me so) that looked very much like Rolex Presidential. 
A guy having a lunch by him self was to easy of a "mark" to pass up. 
He was really friendly but 
I didn't want to bother him while he was eating. 
I was about to come back but next time I saw him he was leaving the restaurant. 







It was this exact model but it had night Day window at 12 just like presidential. 
Got some reason it was very appealing to me. It also seemed more from 70's then 60's.

I always liked Zodiac watches especially vintage. 
I had Supersea Wolf Buzzsaw myself. 
Opposite of UN I actually don't like where Zodiac is heading(I believe most of people don't) but I did see a massive black ops type of Zodiac. 
All black together with the fact that they made official watches for Navy Seals and Demolition Team the guy wearing this Zodiac seemed like one of Navy Seals. 
He was huge, fit and tattooed. 







I didn't catch the best shoot but it was interesting to see one! 
With me as almost always was my trusted Sea Dweller.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

What a great thread!
I grew up in the states but I've lived in Italy for about the last 10 years and often travel to Milan and Turin via the high speed train. I think that upper end watches are a bit more common here across all levels of society and it's not uncommon that students receive a nice watch after high school graduation. So, this being said, you see lots of rolexes, speedmasters, etc in normal everday situations ( at the supermarket etc.). I really hadn't found anyone who could really talk about watches, though... Until now..
Back to my opening sentence: the high speed train to Milan with all the middle to upper managers, is loaded with them. And I've seen some really impressive stuff, mostly in precious metals. Patek and AP prevail with lots of reversos thrown in for good measure, and of course your ss sub which seem a dime a dozen sometimes.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in Central/Gulf Coast FL, not too many pieces seen around here save for the old classic Submariner. There's a Rolex AD in the town where I work, and a lot of people either dive, snorkel or other water or boating related stuff so no surprise there. 

And hey, I LIKE Hublot! I'm with y'all on the uber-blingy ones, they're fugly I know. But the black PVD Unico... mmmmm. 

AP got caught up in the hip-hop bling thing too, remember. Jay-Z anyone?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

While on my way home yesterday on the metro I noticed mid 50s, African American in suit most likely as me on his way home from work packing Rolex Submariner. 
Now, I know Sub is nothing special to report but something else catched my eye. 
This guy was beside his Sub packing also two guns. 
One I noticed right away on his left leg above the shoe. 
The other I noticed later when I was talking to him. 
He looked like a fed or a cop or something government related. 
I couldn't resist and I complemented his watch.. We started talking and we ended up walking almost half a mile in the same direction. 
Larry, loves his Sub, he also owns Cosmograph but doesn't care about it. 
He says he's always "fighting" with his coworker about what's better, Rolex or Omega!














It was a real pleasure talking to a true watch lover. 
He also bought his dad Rolex DJ but the old man is eying his Daytona he says !!! (it will not happen) 
I snapped this pictures while on the train before we talked. 
I hope you don't mind Larry! 
Before we parted ways I asked him is he a cop?! 
He said no, I'm just a really bad boy!(he was joking of course!... Or maybe not!) 
Earlier that day I saw one of the customers clearly wear Christopher Ward. 
It was not hard to read the name on relatively big face. 
Unfortunately I couldn't find a chance to talk to the guy which I'm very sorry because I never saw one in wild before. 







It was this model or one very similar.

I will also mention Constantine Weisz that I saw. 
It's another first timer for me. 
South American young guy with his girlfriend told me he loves it and the fact that has power reserve.








It looked interesting but kinda "unfinished" IMO . Like it needed more detailing







In general it was a really nice piece and" grande date "also added to it but it was almost like it was made from several different watches. 
Not original enough I guess , I'm not sure. 
For certain, I was happy I was able to see it

Tx

Roberto


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

danandsueco said:


> Just spotted this VC Overseas Date on my waiter at a Dim Sum restaurant. I double checked, to what I was able to see up close, the detail on the watch. Pretty confident it wasn't a fake. Looks like nicer than in pics. First VC I've seen in the wild.
> 
> (Pic taken from web)


Dim Sum waiters wearing VC and OP has a long list of mouth-watering timepieces .... Hmmmm, some of us do live on the wrong side of town ;-)


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I enjoy posting my experiences here but to be honest I'm not sure who is following this thread and what do you guys think.
> I would appreciate a feedback or some response once in a while
> 
> Until next time.....
> ...


Great thread! I've thoroughly enjoyed reading and following it. Please don't let it die. I'm in DC often, and I agree that it is a great city for watch spotting.

For extra fun, I'm trying to figure out where you work by gathering clues from your photos. Somewhere in here, you might have already mentioned where you work, but, admittedly, I have not read every word.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you want a clue? 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been trying to do the same thing lol. I'm in DC often and wondering if Roberto will spot my watch lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Every time I see something interesting I can't wait to post it. 
I usually try to post one "stronger" and one more common piece. 
It's not always possible to follow that but today was another interesting and fruitful day that allowed me to do it in that fashion.

For my first post here's something beautiful and rarely seen, Blancpain! 
Again a first timer. 
A middle aged couple stopped on their way to church. 
White guy, not American, dressed carefully with a lot of style. Bold as Kojak. 
He ordered glass of organic Pino Grigio. 
At that point I couldn't see anything but I was thinking to myself, he must wear a really nice watch(if hrs wearing one) if he's putting so much care on his appearance. 
After I checked on them I noticed gold watch peeking under his shirt. 
And I was right! 
This is what he was wearing. 














Watch looks exquisite. 
Simple but beautiful. 
It's around 6 years old and from what I learned it was a present from his wife. 
Really friendly couple, promised they'll come back. 
From my limited knowledge of Blancpain I could say this is Leman 2100 model in gold. 
Those baby's go on secondary market for 7-8k.
Pretty impressive. 
I found better picture just Googling the model to show how beautiful it really is!








I also met a Polish guy from Chicago the other night. We discussed politics and culture in DC /Chicago while I was helping him to choose his pasta. 
I also wanted to discuss his watch but didn't want to be to pushy. 
From far at first I thought he's wearing IWC but I was wrong. 
Another Raymond Weil... And I'm not being condescending, we saw one just a week or so ago (Huge Diver) 
It actually looked really nice and reminded of IWC Pilot 3717 because of those date windows. 













In my hand it felt sturdy and quality built. 
That time my companion was my Rolex Sea Dweller. 
Earlier tonight I had with me my Omega Speedmaster Professional!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Do you want a clue?
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


Haha. Thank you for the offer, but I think I have it figured out. I'll PM you my guess and stop by next time I'm in town.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

chaserolls said:


> Haha. Thank you for the offer, but I think I have it figured out. I'll PM you my guess and stop by next time I'm in town.


You sir are absolutely right! 
Great guess. 
Except I'm a manager not the GM. 
Great detective work! 
Hope you'll stop by next time you are in DC

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I attended an EY (formerly Ernst & Young) cocktail event last week and noticed 3 Tissot watches amongst the accountants present. One was a Visodate and another was a PRS 330, couldn't make out the other. I did notice one accountant with a Pebble smartwatch, which was pretty cool, I like how it spells out the time (e.g. "eight thirty one" is written on the dial) and it surprised me how it can be worn as a dress watch.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> You sir are absolutely right!
> Great guess.
> Except I'm a manager not the GM.
> Great detective work!
> ...


Woohoo! Thank you on both counts. I'll definitely stop by when I'm in DC next month. In the mean time, keep up the great work!


----------



## WristProtector (Sep 14, 2013)

Great thread Roberto. I think you need your own tv show, kind of like Anthony Bourdain's except not on food but watches.


----------



## divertech (Sep 23, 2012)

The most interesting thing I've seen lately was a Rolex daytona. Slim pickings my way I guess.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw a Rolex Explorer today. A foreign (Australian or New Zealander) IT consultant was wearing one.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Roberto, I thought of you this morning. As I was getting in my seat on he plane, I noticed the gentleman next to me wearing a Vintage Pepsi Rolex GMT. I was wearing mine, so we chatted a bit. He said his was a gift and was dated 1963. What a beauty!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

You just continue to tease me! 
I'll get yours sooner or later! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Again a few very, very interesting time pieces. 
Despite the terrible weather outside. 
I'll keep today's post themed to one brand. 
Omega 
I owned several and always liked it. 
I had Seamaster, PO XL, Seamaster Professional,Mitsukoshi conversion, Speedmaster Professional Moonphase.... 
One of my favorites and one I still own is my trusted Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch.

So when I saw Planet Ocean I was of course pleasantly surprised. 
PO I had was on rubber with orange bezel and rubber part I never liked.

Tonight's guest was packing his on SS bracelet and it looked just right. 
I noticed it from far, it's not hard. 
Guy was having dinner with a young lady but since in my job description staits I have to make sure guests are having great experience, I had to go and check on them! 
To cut the long story short, he has the watch for last 5-6 years, loves it and that was pretty much it. 







Now, the interesting part was that the young lady had far more interest in my watch fascination then the guy! 
I came back to their table few more times over the course of the evening when she asked about my watch and how can I recognize watches so easily?! 
(Super intelligence and amazing perception mixed with eyes of the hawk, I'm thinking) 
So I gave her a little spiel about the hobby and passion and yada, yada, yada. 
Funny thing was, there was another guy with them at that point and while she was amazed by my perceptive skills I glanced at newcomers wrist and said :Oh, Hamilton Jazzmaster?! 
You can only imagine the reactions! 
Of course, I played the whole thing cool send calm!









The second Omega was spotted and the whole conversation lasted less than 3 min. 
Guy was paying his check at the host stand when I saw on only a hint of vintage case and bracelet. 
I asked about it and tall German guy pulled his sleeve. 
And there it was. 
Omega Speedmaster Professional Mark ll
Real beauty, seemed to be on original bracelet to. 
He was kinda in a hurry but after I told him few things about his watch he seemed curious and said he'll definitely stop by to chat little more about watches! 













On both occasions I had my Rolex that I have very hard time putting down.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Rain again, flood alerts in the area but we are still busy. 
Not only busy, we are packed!! 
And as always , I expected something original, unusual.... , after half of the night was gone I was still hoping for something cool.... , 2 hours before closing I would be ok with anything mechanical and last 30 min I would take whatever I could get. 
Thus was one of the worst nights since I started this. 
The sea of Fossils, ESQs, Timexes and M. CORSS... 
Darn. 
How is that possible? I can tell you that we had over 700 people over the course of the day. 
Wow. 
But not everything was lost. 
So after closing there was still people in the restaurant and I see an Indian, late 20s pass me a few times while I was closing one of the registers. 
I could immediately see Rolex bracelet so I got to work right away. 
I met newly married couple that lives few blocks away. 







Very lovely pair. 
The guy and me dived in to Watches right away and even though that's his entry level watch my new "friend" has a plan to go up on the regular basis. 
Daytona, AP RO, Patek Philipe... 
He was very knowledgeable and we got friendly just like that. 
To top everything, his beautiful wife was more supporting then I would ever expect a "wife" to be. 
He received Rolex as a wedding gift from his sister after he expressed interest.







Actually it is very attractive piece and I love the dial. 
He knew about bunch of websites, and watch forums but didn't know about WUS which I warmly recommend. 
I invited them to stop by any time.

The only interesting thing tonight besides the Rolex was lady who was part of the large group wearing this huge Diver. 
On her wrist or looked humongous but kinda hot. 
I took a snap shoot from far after I recognized what was it. Victorinox DS500 







Even though it wasn't mechanical it made the whole evening more bearable since was strapped on beautiful blonde! 








Talking about women I have to mention last week's observation. 
I ended up t as talking with group of 5 beautiful young woman after I noticed one has vintage gold Rolex GMT Master. 
Simply breath taking combination. 
She was wearing it on black leather and after we talked for a while she said she was worried about size. 
I told her that a she nailed it right on the head and she shouldn't change anything. 
She wasn't sure about the year buy she got it as part of her 'look'. 
(yeah, I know...) 
But no matter what's the reason I loved seeing it .







I explained where and how can she figure the year of production and discovered to her what means that third (actually fourth) hand and how to use it. 
She was amazed! 







So there you go.... I had my Rolex on each occasion.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

This is one of my favorite threads on WuS.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Mark355 said:


> This is one of my favorite threads on WuS.


I follow as well. I travel to the DC area frequently for business. One of these trips I'll stop in for lunch. Still trying to guess location.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't know where to start today. 
It was so many viewings that its hard to decide what to show first. 
Those Breitlings are still leading brands around here. 
3 of them today and I talked to all 3 owners. 
But I'll start with DSSD, on my way to the bank young Asian guy passed me on the restaurant doorway. 
I could see a big Diver and when he stepped in light blue illumination shined very bright. 
I hoped he'll be still the when I come back but he was gone. 
Probably took food to go!








As soon as we opened older gentleman, little Mexican fellow came in and wanted a salad and pizza to go. 
Since our cooks were still downstairs and getting everything ready for lunch I decided to take care of him my self. 
While I was making his pizza I noticed his Breitling B-1 in Titanium - gold combo and thing impossible happened!!! 
He complemented my Speedmaster! 
(it was shocking and satisfying because I'm the one who always gives complements) 
Talking, I learned he trades watches the same way I do (we all do) 
For past 10 years. 
I asked him to show me his watch and apparently he has 3 Rolex, Omega and Mido next to B-1.
He was examining my Speedy liking it a lot. He's not part of any forum. 







Leaving he promised hell be back soon to show me rest of his collection. (he lives close and stops by occasionally) 







This Breitling is not my favorite but it is impressively thin and light. 
Actually amazingly thin. 
It was great start of the day.

Just a little later I noticed a guy packing pilot IWC. 
Wow, another one I thought! 
I approached the I later found Swedish middle aged gentleman and after inquiry about his meal and overall experience I asked about his IWC. 







But it wasn't one! 
It was actually and for the first time for me Revue Thommen! 
R. T. is very old company and today those guys are one of the leading manufacturers of Airplane instruments and equipment for both military and civilian aircrafts

And what a coincidence, this guy is working for one aviation company who makes also instruments and equipment for airplanes. 
That's why he chose this particular brand of watch. 








Very pleasant chat, this is probably third or fourth Sweed I met like this. 
He didn't know about IWC but his watch looked great. 
I posted pictures of both so you can judge your self. 







My Speedmaster Professional was keeping me company today and while I'm writing this I'm on my way home where is probably a package with something vintage and exciting waiting for me!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

My bro-in-law has that same Breitling, and I agree with you. Not my favorite, but very thin and light.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Tonight I met a jlc hometime, an omega, and a gold breguet on the wrists of generally very humble chaps









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooooooh, go Geof, go Geof!!! 
That's what I'm talking about! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm gonna start tonight's post with a classic. 
I met a family, seems from Mexico. 
I noticed the guy wearing Seamaster while he was waiting for his pasta. 
I brought some bread to their table and complemented his watch. 
His name is Francisco and he is a real diver. 
Not like most of us here, desk divers. 
We talked about his Omega a bit and I also found he also owns Panerai PAM 219.
Since he dives all of his life he told me that in last 10 years how long he has this Omega he had 380 submersions with it. 







Now that's impressive how ever you look at it! 
Panerai doesn't do a good job while diving, lack of bezel he said but his Omega is flawless. 
Not only that, but if you look at it it seems it's in way better condition then what would be expected after so much use. 







He was interested in this post so I'll for sure send him the link tonight. 
Gracias Francisco!

For the next piece I can't tell you how sorry I am to miss it. 
Between shifts we are always missing people on their stations and today wasn't any different. 
I was covering host stand so I couldn't move to far from that area.

I saw a guest, young guy, early 20s who comes from time to time, he was having lunch. 
I already talked to him once before when he had B&R. 
Well today, when he finished and came to pay (he was in line of people, everyone decided at precisely that moment to check out) 
He was wearing another Bell & Ross!







As soon as I saw it my heart started racing, I asked him to wait for me a few minutes to show it to me! 
He waited maybe 3 min but since the line was not getting shorter (let me say, line at 3:30pm on Saturday is more rare the Sasquoch on roller skates )
he said: I'll show it to you next time, and left! 
Man, I was so upset! I don't know why, it's stupid, but I was! 
Like I'm missing something important! 
Anyhow, in those few moments when he actually showed me the watch while paying I was very impressed with it! 







It exerts quality, size of 45mm is massive, especially on his relatively small wrist. 
He didn't wear it on original brown leather strap, instead he had it on I'm almost positive gray sting-ray! 
(possibility he's VIS) 
Exciting, new, beautiful those are the words to describe it. 
I'm a huge fan of B&R, I had BR02 94 myself and many times after I was contemplating or being very close to buy another one . 
This watch was WWI Monopusher Heritage model. 
I'm very sorry I missed it but I'm positive he'll be back and we'll have some live pictures.

I'll mention one more time piece today, 50's gold Omega De Vile. 
It wasn't hard to notice it and when I asked the owner who was with his girlfriend and big group of people :
Is that gold Omega from 50s? 
Both him and her were very, very surprised. 







Watch was her present to him and since she's working for prominent website for selling vintage watches she was very intrigued with how did I so easily and precisely recognized the watch.

She showed me the buckle of the watch and said :check this out?! 
It was original gold Omega buckle that came with the the watch in the 50s. 
Pretty cool and valuable detail! 








They were part of the group of 30 people who were earlier today running 5k for the support of their friend, young woman who is battling brain cancer! 
Great guys, great cause and great day!

You will notice a newcomer on my wrist, 1973. Breitling 1450. 
Thing of beauty! 
I got it on Bond nato but am looking for SS bracelet. 
If anyone has an idea of suggestions please share!?

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Some watches are more rare and exciting there others and tonight's post has one was more exciting for me.

To be honest, and you can probably tell all of the watches are exciting for me! 
I would love to work in that industry and I'm trying to find something! I think it would definitely suit me and my passion towards it!

Now, we'll start easy, with beautiful looking Omega Constellation, white dial with diamond hour markers. 
Older gentleman in the company of 2 other people was pleasantly surprised with the complement to his watch. 







Constellation it self needs no introduction. This particular one was beautifully executed and even though we usually see diamonds on Rolex pieces around here Constellation models are known to be decorated with stones as well. 
Guy was tall and skinny and watch that he said he owns now for 3 years fits him perfectly! 







Really detailed time piece and on original SS bracelet it looked very sleek and eye capturing.

Next watch is not part of our usual suspects and as a fashion brand Cavalli should stay there. 
Newly married Italian couple barley speaking English was at this restaurant for the first time. 
Since I'm from Croatia, first Italian neighbor and they looked so happy and... Italian, I inquired about their evening. 
I know little bit of Italian and we started talking. 
Long story short, he got the watch as a present from her. 
He showed it to me with pride and I was glad to see it. 
Watch fitted his fashionable style like a glove 







Back in Europe you can find Cavalli at every mid and up range watch store and since it reminded me of home and that couple was so nice I decided to post it. 
It was also the first timer at my work place.

Now this one made me excited. 
I'm not sure why! Perhaps because again, we don't see many of them, or because it looks very attractive! 
At any rate, introducing 
Maurice Lacroix Pontos Decentrique GMT. 
There's not much to say about the guy and the whole dialog lasted just over a few minutes. 
But I was able to check it really closely. 







Everything happened few days ago and I have to say I was smitten by this piece looking forward to post it here ever since . 
Next to dual time and date this baby packs also day-night indicator. 
Deep blue color of the second time zone is perfect while it turns slowly to show moon, stars and sun in combination with of white dial. 
There's a button for setting the second time zone that is almost part of the case. 
The crown it self is piece of art. 
Seems more like 45 then 43mm what it actually is .
Exposed back shows automatic movement, not in-house, looks like V 7750 but my knowledge about it stops there. 
One thing I do know is that originally this watch was made in Titanium in only 999 pieces when it was introduced in Basel . 
Later, it was made in SS but not any more in limited production. 







I my self had SD on that day and my newly acquired Breitling today.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Earlier today on my way to work I glanced at the guy waiting for his car to be valet from the parking garage. 
Rolex GMT is nothing very unusual aside from fact that I would really like to get one (especially Dricksters!) 
But in these few seconds and from several meters away it seemed like the new GMT master ll, one that just came out at Basel. 
I used zoom on my phone camera and it's clear it's Rolex GMT, but I can't say for certain.







It definitely had bigger, thicker bezel and the color seemed right. 







Another very interesting thing for me was that the guy was wearing it on its right hand, with the crown pointed in.

I got spoiled here with all the nice watches I see but never the less I really appreciate any kind of watch in general. 
Few days back I had again one of those fast "transaction" with the customer. 
He was about to pay his bill and while approaching to me I could see a nice quality chronograph with blue face. 
I of course asked about it and ends up being Sinn. 
We had Sinn once or twice, recently actually (group of Germans that was stuck here on account of strike of Airlines) one guy had nice little chronograph. 
This was Sinn Arktis 203







It is hard to see from my pictures buy this watch is beautiful! 
Dial is special Arctic blue color and if you know anything about Sinn you know the quality of the maker. 
Now this particular model is an engineering marvel. 
It's made in collaboration of Sinn and some hot shot diver to resist extreme temperatures. 
From extreme cold to almost boiling hot . Something like - 45 Celsius to +80 Celsius. 







Really cool, I hope I'll get to try one of those once. 
I never went in to that direction but those tend to be really pricy. 







Hopefully this picture will give you better view of how attractive it is.

I my self was sporting my Rolex on both occasions!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

With all these great sights, does your staff alert you to interesting pieces? I feel like pretty soon, price of admission would be a watch or at least a discount for a meal


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like I just have to add this one, only cause I thought it was kinda cool.. I was sitting next to a guy today in a meeting and I noticed he was wearing what appeared to be a nice watch. As I looked closer, I saw the Tudor logo. It was the Grantour on black leather strap. Beautiful watch, and it was kinda cool cause I was wearing my Pelagos. I asked him about it briefly and he told me that it was his first "nice" watch. His boss and a couple of guys in his office are watch guys and wanted to get him into a nice watch. Long story short, he works for a point of sale company and went to an AD where they do their POS equipment and got a SCREAMING deal!

I'm jealous..and I almost asked him for the contact info @ that AD!


----------



## tdubs (Mar 18, 2014)

I work in hospitality too. After reading your thread I find myself staring at wrists all day. To hell with eye contact!


Sent from Mobil cause I'm addicted.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

F1fanatic said:


> With all these great sights, does your staff alert you to interesting pieces? I feel like pretty soon, price of admission would be a watch or at least a discount for a meal


Unfortunately I'm alone in it. 
70 something employees but not one watch lover! 
Sad but true

Tx

Roberto


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

stevomcgee said:


> I'm slightly obsessed with anything aerospace so I'm always trying to spark up conversation with fighter pilots at air shows. I always wrist check them and a lot of times it's either a Brietling B-1 or Omega X-33. Sure some generic Rolex are worn but I'm always fascinated to hear why a pilot chose his timepiece.


Haha thats so weird, here in the UK, I know 3 fighter pilots in the RAF and all of them wear (by choice) Casio F91w.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Unfortunately I'm alone in it.
> 70 something employees but not one watch lover!
> Sad but true
> 
> ...


First of all, great threat! I love to read about your meet ups with other WIS. Somehow I put it to blunt to ppl they wear a nice watch; last time checking in at the airport complimented the lady at the desk with DJ, white gold fluted bezel, MoP dial and diamond hour markings. Only thing I got back was a blank stare and after that a frown. Collegues I complimented always are up for a chat; on around 100 ppl I got 1 DSSD and 1 SD (SD is for sale), Avenger chrono and a IWC Ingenieur.

If I may ask Roberto, apperantly you are working in a restaurant, 70 employees in a restaurant.... Must be a big place! I love working in hospitality (I did when I was still a student as a kitchen help and dishwasher with sometimes bar service), unfortunally that doesnt bring enough income compared to what I do now money and hours wise.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting night tonight! 
Ended kinda bitter sweet but little later about that. 
I met a you couple and I'm shame to say I forgot their names. 
I remember her having beautiful Indian name and an excellent taste in watches. (she liked mine SD)

On his wrist, Baume & Mercier Classima XL Executive, present from the young lady in his company. 
I assume they are married or dating. 
Very friendly and easy to talk to. 








Watch itself is a gem. 
Exposed heart and size, together with blue steel hands and window in the back makes it unique and I'm pretty sure best bang for your buck in it's bracket! 








I considered B&M chronograph fairly recently and we also had few of them around here.
A little after the group of young Indian students came in. 
Guy who was packing Ballon Bleu with 2 girls.
I went to work right away and ended up talking with them for a while about my favorite theme, watches. 








Guy apparently has Bvlgari chronograph but doesn't feel safe to wear it(he actually said he's not allowed to wear it, I assume because of his age, he's barley 18). 







One girl was daughter of a huge retailer of watches in New Delhi and the other girl was actually in market to buy a nice watch up to 6k as her first expensive piece. 
It might sound like a lot but I mentioned that we have several very very expensive University's in the vicinity which kids of wealthy and powerful people are attending. 
I gave her my 2 cents about what could be interesting for her and that was it. 
Now the next one left me with as I said bitter sweet taste and you'll see why. 
Our customers demographics are pretty much established and well known. 
It's diplomatic, business and university area. 
So when someone different walks in to a trained eye is not hard to notice. 
Granted, we have all kinds of visitors on occasion. 
Today's occasion though brought a young man, eastern European or Balkan most likely, open sweatshirt, no t-shirt showing thick gold chains, almost bold, with huge rose gold black combination watch on the rubber strap purposely showing above end of the sleeve. . 







He was in the company of a woman but walking few feet in front of her. 
It seems like I'm stereotyping but that's not my intention. 
(I'm coming from there) 
As soon as I saw it it was clear it is Hublot, rose gold, one of Big Bang models. 
But before I even had a chance he turned around and left the restaurant after just glancing the menu. 
She followed him and i walked out behind them actually calling them and asking is everything OK. 
In the end, I do want to know why someone would leave so abruptly.!? 
But he just said ;It's ok, you are good and left in the nice new convertible.

Judging by the car and all other details that Hublot was a real deal. 
Specific distinguished detail was tourbillion wheel above 6 o'clock.

The only one I found searching for few minutes is this model.








There's always a chance it was a replica or fake but I hate the fact I missed an opportunity to check such a great piece of "machinery"

My SD was keeping me company again and I'm realizing that no matter of how many pieces I have I'm always choosing this one!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Love this thread and check it every day 

Roberto, I saw you wanting to trade your Sea Dweller in the sales section? It seems to be your favourite so why would you get rid of it?

(It's my grail by the way)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, 
I love it dearly and I would only trade it for GMT or DSSD. 
I'm attracted to those 2 and believe it could be a good replacement for my SD. 
No other reason really. 
DSSD was always my grail and colors on GMT..... it's simply calling me. 
I mean it doesn't get much better than this!

























(pictures are from Web so I hope no one gets upset)

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had several Omegas my self and one of my favorite watches between all different ones I had trough the years is my Speedmaster Professional. 
Omegas I see are always exciting just because, but from time to time this excitement is more than usual. 
Tonight's Omega reminded me alot on my own Planet Ocean XL. 
We saw one very recently but today's one is something I saw myself for the first time 
Planet Ocean Chronograph, with orange bezel, on rubber 








Really attractive piece of machinery, guy wearing it was South American, possibly businessman or diplomat. 
He was in company of women, they were perfectly nice and we talked about several different things including watches. 
But somehow I got very weird vibe, almost like reservation from their side. 
It was only the feeling, but very strong one . 
Maybe they were just private people and I become to spoiled. 
He knows about WUS and has the watch for a year now. 









On the other hand I had delightful conversation with father-son, kid's around 12,Germans but live here. 
They come often and we always talk but today dad was wearing watch for the first time that I noticed (and you all know I do notice!) 
Nice Rolex Explorer 2,black faced. 








We touched camping and kids in general and since I have 3 girls it was interesting to observe a boy with his dad . 
While I was examining Explorer boy became very interested and was asking a lot of questions about differences between our two watches . 
Delightful is a perfect word, lessening your own kid being genuinely interested in one of "your" favorite things in life! 
(*****, am I pathetic,... favorite thing in life... SUPER GEEK) 
Not that's anything wrong with geeks! 








Dad was as well very cool and I like them as customers a lot. 
He said he never has enough of his Rolex and I heard that before from people who are not WIS. 
I'm one of them as well.

For the last piece I chose the vintage chronograph. 
Vintage is definitely my cup of tea and makes my heart go faster. 
(you probably heard that from me about modern watches as well) 
I visited my buddy recently and saw several awesome old pieces. 
He has a shop downtown DC and even though this isn't your usual watch in wild I think it's interesting to look. 
Time piece in question is 1940s Olympic 
Solid gold case, black faced two dial chronograph on beautiful alligator or snake tan band. 
It is perfect representative of 40's. 







With 37-38mm this was a monster for it's time. 
Patina is just right and Antimagnetic above 6 hour marker is another sign of that decade as well as the number of jewels. 
Olympic is not the brand, it is probably name of the jewelry shop or some store that ordered those with their company name. 
(todays equivalent would be for instance nice Tudor Monte Carlo but instead of Tudor it would say "Bensons" or "Kay's". 
That just sounds wrong. Olympic is actually great in comparison)

I had my SD and I still can't get enough of it!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Just saw a Chinese tourist wandering around town with his DSLR and a nice Omega Constellation, like the one below, never seen this particular model before in person. Not that there's a lot of high end watches to be seen in Seychelles, but I did see a lot of Constellations in my last trip to Singapore whilst strolling Orchard Road. It has one of the most recognizable bracelets.









(pict from Omega website)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was very excited to make this post because of funny situation I had. 
It's not funny as ha-ha but it's still interesting. 
Rainy and boring day didn't bring alot of excitement but it didn't disappointed either. 
I'll start with yesterday, I was 2 days off and usually I try not to post on those days. 
To give my self but mostly you guys a break. 
There are certain places and times when I just don't expect or look for watches. 
Otherwise, I'm always on the lookout! 
Just around 7pm I took my 2 year old in the back yard to see a bunny. (we have them around the house) 
Coming back to the house we noticed down on the street father and daughter with a little puppy so we naturally went to see it. 
As I said, I live in the very quiet street in basically suburbs, not a lot of cars or people. 
While approaching them and it was good 25-30 feet I can see a mil/Sub type of watch. 
As I'm coming closer I already know it's Steinhart. 
I never saw one in person and this was the last place I would expect one. 
They stopped front in front of my house to untangle the puppy and it seemed funny I was was exactly at the moment right there.







I was about to make post right after but I didn't have time. 
Otherwise, I was really impressed with the piece it self. 







Quality was there and at that moment I wanted one. 
As soon as we got close and exchanged pleasantries about kids and puppy I asked the guy, (middle aged, put together) :is that Steinhart you wearing? 
He was surprised I recognized it and I have to say I'm pretty proud of this one. 







I see this brand regularly on FS section and after today I'm sure I'll pay even more attention. 
He liked my SD but said it's out of his league. 
Of all the places....!

Back to last night I'll jump directly to 2 specific pieces. 
First 1970's Seiko. 







I met a lovely couple from Jersey, visiting DC gentleman was wearing his father's (who was machinist in aviation industry and appreciated anything mechanical) watch. 
We see that and from time to time and I love the connection and personal history behind every time piece.
There's always a great story. 
The watch was also a beautiful representation of 70's. 
From hour markers, dial to the bracelet all original. 







Tx Jersey 
Another one I'll mention is Longines Hydroconquest, black faced, black bezel, 42mm. 







Young guy, actually lives and works maybe a mile from where I live. 
Works for Discovery Channel. 
He liked the look and I have to say he's right. 
Pictures don't do justice to this piece








My SD was with me again even though earlier I was wearing my Speedmaster.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)

Love this thread, your stories and pictures buddy! 
I would love to go into this place you work, i'm sure all your customers love this personal interaction, i know i would! 
Keep it up!



Roberto Jaksic said:


> Planet Ocean Chronograph, with orange bezel, on rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look to be genuine, at least from that photo! 
Wrong crown and pushers, not to mention bezel! It looks to be a hybrid of the POC 2500 and 9300.

Perhaps that would explain his reservations!



Roberto Jaksic said:


> Earlier today on my way to work I glanced at the guy waiting for his car to be valet from the parking garage.
> Rolex GMT is nothing very unusual aside from fact that I would really like to get one (especially Dricksters!)
> But in these few seconds and from several meters away it seemed like the new GMT master ll, one that just came out at Basel.
> I used zoom on my phone camera and it's clear it's Rolex GMT, but I can't say for certain.


Hmm, taking a look at the watch he has on, it doesn't look to be any of the newer ceramic subs/gmt. Lugs are too thin and bracelet looks like before they went solid. 
Don't think its the new pepsi - perhaps its the old pepsi model you're thinking of?


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

kimnkk said:


> Love this thread, your stories and pictures buddy!
> I would love to go into this place you work, i'm sure all your customers love this personal interaction, i know i would!
> Keep it up!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing about the Omega


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It is entirely possible that it was fake as well as that I could of been wrong about GMT. 
Funny enough you mentioned fakes, Yesterday I had 2 people, one with Planet Ocean Chronograph, again (different guy and the other with Submariner with blue bezel.) 
Omega looked awesome from far but when I came closer and asked the guy said it's fake! 
His Gf said he gets tone of complements on it. 
The other guy with the Sub also said it's fake as soon I asked about it but he also emphasized that "it's actually a better quality fake " leaning his head looking at the watch as he's appraising it's high quality craftsmanship! 
(That's kinda of a paradox!?) 
He bought it in China for 150 bucks (they means it must be top notch fake),! 
Anyhow, it didn't seem relevant to take pictures but I tell you that that PO really had me excited for a moment. 
Both guys were college students most likely and I'm really surprised I saw that on the same day! 


Tx


Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> It is entirely possible that it was fake as well as that I could of been wrong about GMT.
> Funny enough you mentioned fakes, Yesterday I had 2 people, one with Planet Ocean Chronograph, again (different guy and the other with Submariner with blue bezel.)
> Omega looked awesome from far but when I came closer and asked the guy said it's fake!
> His Gf said he gets tone of complements on it.
> ...


Yeah.... No need to show us fakes. That's too bad though. Rather interesting he took pride in how good his fake was. Folks take pride in the strangest of things.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It's amazing how people with the same interests that are complete strangers click right away! 
I met a real WIS in wild!!!
And as you could all witnessed in the past 10 months that's pretty rare. 
As soon as you start talk with someone who has knowledge, in this case about watches everything seems easy. 
Like you both belong to the same secret society. 
We just started to talk. 
I noticed Abdullah the moment he passed me because for the split second I thought he's wearing divers JLC. 
But upon better look I could see beautiful and unusual Ebel 1911 Tekton . 







I asked about his watch and he was glad to show it off. 
He's a young Saudi and it was a pleasure talking to him. 
He noticed my Speedmaster that I had that moment and I found out he has numerous other time pieces. 
Most impressive one AP RO. 
He knows about WUS and showed me pictures he posts on Instagram! 







I promised sending him the link for this thread which I of course did. 







As it seem he would like to get Patek Philipe Nautilus (same as me and probably all of you if possible) 
I saw 1911 first time in person at Washington DC area GTG. 
One of the members had several Ebels but Tekton was getting most attention. 
48.5mm makes it huge but it wears smaller. 
Movement it self is in house and just gorgeous. 
Some 1911 Ebel watches actually have Zenith El Primero movement. 
To me there's obvious resemblance of this movement with Zenith.

Another piece worth while mentioning IMO was 
Hamilton Khaki Monte Carlo 
Unfortunately I don't see so many Hamiltons around here. 
It's a shame because I think they do a great job. 
I had several myself, Below Zero 1000m , Pan Europ, Jazzmaster Cushion case . 
I also love vintage Hamiltons! 
First 2 models I actually had twice. 
Monte Carlo was the first timer for me and very very cool. 
From triple crown and internal bezel to exposed back and silent countdown features.







Really cool timepiece.
GMT feature is like a cherry on Sunday. 
Young student, most likely from GW wasn't excited about it as I was 







This is also limited edition piece which makes the fact that it came through "my door" even better.

Last but not least I'll mention Brooks Brothers Chronograph. 
I know it's quartz and not your regular brand but I was amused by seeing it because the guy picked it up just a few minutes before he came to lunch. 
Again, of all the places he decided to come to lunch in my restaurant and put the watch on the table. 
It wasn't very hard not noticing! 
Brooks Brothers store is one block from us and the guy said his first B. B. watch broke down after short time(surprise, surprise) so he got to choose another.
Thus one was big, loud and... Big! 







I've been at B. Brothers several times because they carry the style of clothes that suits me. 
I saw watches on those occasions and as expected prices were relatively high for what it was. 







Watches on the side the quality of clothes is parallel to any high end brand if not superior.

At any rate I was happy to see it....

Tx

Roberto


----------



## ConElPueblo (Jan 25, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Funny enough you mentioned fakes, Yesterday I had 2 people, one with Planet Ocean Chronograph, again (different guy and the other with Submariner with blue bezel.)
> Omega looked awesome from far but when I came closer and asked the guy said it's fake!
> His Gf said he gets tone of complements on it.
> The other guy with the Sub also said it's fake as soon I asked about it but he also emphasized that "it's actually a better quality fake " leaning his head looking at the watch as he's appraising it's high quality craftsmanship!
> (That's kinda of a paradox!?)


- I had almost the same experience a few weeks ago. Spotted a Planet Ocean Chronograph on the wrist of my grandcousin's boyfriend and thought it to be an opportunity to get to know him better. Starting talking watches when he told me that it was a fake, "but one of the best" (?!?!)... I was really saddened by this.

Two weeks before that, however, discovering that one of my cousins regularly wears the Omega Seamaster Bumper of his late father, which he'd had restored, really cheered me up. The watch was beautiful and even had the original buckle!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today was busy for Monday and between all the customers we had several groups from GWU. 
I already mentioned several times we have a lot of kids from nearby University's. 
One of the students had Tag Aquaracer chronograph , relatively never model. 








We started talking and he mentioned he loves it but there's a problem with the crown. 
He can't unscrew it. 
Naturally I got immediately curious and asked can I give it a shot. 
It was really stuck but with my natural persistence and incredible strong finger grip I was able to unscrew it. 
Kid was just about to visit Tag AD. 
I explained we can't set the date between hours 9pm-1 am and I showed it to him. 
Date was stuck. 
So I set the time to 6am and adjust the date and time. (saved the day) 
Kids were in disbelief of this unusual restaurant manager who is providing service of fixing complicated timepieces on the spot! 








Watch it self is around 44mm solid build and relatively heavy, but beautiful. 
I had the model prior to this one maybe 2 years ago. 
They all promised to come back with more friends!

In the sea of your usual brands Tissot is probably the ring leader. 
I rarely pay attention to them but I of course notice each one. 
Today was no exception but since I had to give some special attention to the guy who had one I decided to ask about his watch. 
And I'm glad I did because I was pleasantly and genuine surprised! 
Meet Tissot Powermatic 80








This baby packs in house movement developed by Tissot and Swatch. 
He bought it in near by store and it's his first baby! 
Now, impressive part for me was the fact that it had 80 hours of power reserve! 
Yes, 80!!!Hence the name, Powermatic 80.
I don't know anything else about it but when I had my Pan Europ Hamilton with 60 hours power reserve I thought it's a lot! 
This is almost 4 days and I obviously skipped school on the day this watch was presented to the world. 
I'm sure someone on the forum mentioned it at some point as well as Internet.. 
Anyhow, really nice little surprise. 









Back of the watch is exposed and nicely decorated and all in all.... I mean 80 hours?!?!?

Last but certainly not least is the real treat for me. 
First commercial Quartz watches came from Seiko. 
It was a game changer for the entire industry and huge step for Japanese. 
But in Switzerland there was a race between several big manufacturers of who will make the first Swiss Quartz watch in which 
Girard Perregaux 
came on top! 
The other day at my buddy's I was lucky enough to see in person one of those beauty's! 







(Internet picture) 
This timepiece is colossal in size for it's time but because it was so hard to create small quartz movement the case needed to be big. 
We opened the back because it's amazing how busy and intricate this technology was for it's time. 







40 some years ago this was cutting edge, something like "Minority Report" or "......." technology vise today. 







Another big company that was part of this project was Motorola who provided circuits and other electric parts. 
For me it's simply breath taking. I love vintage pieces but usually they come small and not wearable for me but because of circumstances this is 43-44mm watch. 
Another thing is the case, it is solid gold! 
And let me tell you it's a big chunk. 







GP recently announced limited edition set of quartz pieces as omage to their firs quartz watch.







The only little obstacle I see is the price tag for this quartz will be over 11k!

My companion on every of this occasions was my SD.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Few weeks ago I mentioned Mexican guy with Seamaster with over 380 submersions with that same watch. 
I sent him that link after I made it and today I got email from him saying how much he loves it and he's planning coming back for dinner this weekend but with his other watch I mentioned that night, 
Panerai PAM 219 Destro. 







Here's also said he'll ask his girlfriend to wear her Tag.

Between alot of watches I had there was one Panerai, PAM 005. 
It reminded me of his 219. 
It was a nice piece but I just didn't care about it to much.








Back to present, I had a guy with older and smaller Breitling Super Ocean on newer Breitling rubber. 
That detail (new rubber) made the whole watch looking much better IMO.







Guy was correspondent for French radio - TV network here in US . 







Today, I met older couple from Great Britain who's visiting their daughter here. 
I immediately noticed his Speedmaster Triple date and went to the office where I switched from Sea Dweller to my Speedmaster. 
Last few days I'm carrying both with me . I'm trying to give enough wrist time to Speedy because I can't have enough of SD. 
I talked to the couple a lot about their trip and in the end we compared our Omegas. 
I never cared to much for the configuration of that Speedmaster but that actual Triple date complication is extremely attractive to me! 








Speedmaster Professional with that detail would be amazing! 
As is, he bought the watch few years back and loves it. 
He was looking at 3750.50 but he needed date on the watch and that's how he decided on Triple Date. 







Lovely watch, I especially like the bezel. Even though it's essentially same thing it's thicker and more substantial oppose to Speedmaster Professionals. 







But no matter, my Speedy still excites me every time I put it on my wrist.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today started as kind of a s.... day. 
Things just didn't go my way at work but I also missed something extraordinary if I'm not mistaking!

No matter what I see here my job is primary. I'm here to do it and sometimes I don't have chance to do my little watch routine and as was today I missed something pretty unique .

I noticed a guy, mid 30's, put together very well, lawyer or a financial guy. 
He was waiting for his pasta to be made and I thought he'll have it in the restaurant. (he was gobbling fresh bread we provide like is his last meal so I assumed he'll eat rest of his dinner in) 
As it ends up, he had it to go! 
So I had chance to observe him for a minute or two from maybe 7-8 feat. 
What I think I saw was 
JLC Master Grande Tradition Tourbillion







If I'm wrong, it was something else equally cool and unusual. 
It was no doubt high end Tourbillion. What a waste! 
I'm pretty sure he'll come back at some point.

I felt upset, probably because my whole day was off. 
But just little after while helping a customer to pay I could see the light at the end of the tunnel! 
Mid 20s guy wearing simple but different dress watch. 
Presenting, 
Blancpain Villaret 







Simplicity and class of this piece is undeniable. 
It's his first nice watch and since he works in the office environment (government) he needed a dress watch.







I didn't do any research on this but by the serial number engraved on the back looks like it's made in relatively small batch! 







He said that this date model is more scarce then regular no date and he really appreciated someone noticing and liking his watch.

After that it felt like things are lighting up. As icing on the cake one of the guests that I already once mentioned walked in. 
Month or so ago I posted cool Breitling Emergency,owned by the young entrepreneur from Silicon Valley. 
If you recollect I also mentioned his sister who had a vintage DateJust that night and is a great admirer and collector of vintage watches! 
Well, tonight the sister came back in the company of her lovely family and brought with her beautiful little gem! 
At first I thought it's a bracelet but it was much more. 







It is her favorite timepiece and I can see why. 







1973 Piaget, the design of the piece is timeless. 
It's hard to say it's from 70's just based on the look. 
It could be art deco or turn of the century or modern, from 2000 something. 







That was my impression and I feel privileged I was able to see it. 
As expected I was sporting my SD.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

While walking around the restaurant on Friday afternoon I had two thoughts. 
First ;Kinda of a slim pickings today! 
Second ;Gosh with all I saw in here, some of it really unique and special, will I be ever able to top that off?! 
20 minutes later I got my answer!

IMO this watch is so huge, both literally and by its place and significance in history of diving that I decided to dedicate the whole post only to it.

1960. an experimental mechanical wristwatch was submerged to the incredible depth of 10,916 meter, 37,800 feet on a mega-dive to the bottom of the Mariana Trench, the deepest known point on the Earth. 
Rolex made an INCREDIBLE watch for that occasion that can be called that even by today's standards. 
Rolex Deap Sea Special 







They sent down only the watch and it came back passing all the tests with flying colors!

Fast forward to 2012.the same scenario, except it was decided to send a guy in the little submarine to the same depth. 
National Geographic was huge part of that event and of course Rolex as well 
This time they made a new version of the watch from 1960's. 
Rolex Deep-sea Challenge 







Person in the submarine was James Cameron and on the outside of the vessel was striped to the mechanical arm Deep-sea Challenge. 
Again, it was a great success!

I saw that watch in magazines and on Internet. Of course it was introduced at Basel world 2012 and since my wife works for National Geographic I knew very well about the huge undertaking that her company was part of.
I was very well aware of it but I still couldn't believe that one would walk right in to my restaurant!

As I said, Friday was slow and when I was approaching to a younger couple it was strictly for work. 
I asked how is everything and was immediately attracted to his wrist. 
Watch was huge, but under funny angle I couldn't see the face. 
Such big pieces are usually Invictas around here so I asked ;Is that Invicta? 
The guy looked at it and said kind of shy;No its Rolex!. 
Until then I was already at the table and couldn't believe what I'm looking at! 







I asked in disbelief, is that the one that was sent down there? 
The guy confirmed and grinned! 







I was ecstatic and to be honest I still am. 
It's not really clear how many of this watches is made. 
I tried to research but it was not possible to get accurate information. 







Some articles said 1-200,other that it was not planed for commercial sales. But what ever it is this guy had it. 







Watch is colossal. 
It is big and strong looking. Like it can take any abuse. 
The crystal is thicker than my whole watch. 
It's heavy and not proportional. 
Bracelet is the same size as on my Sea Dweller. 
Size is 51mm but the hight is almost 3 quarters of that. 







Guy is not in any way affiliated with diving or anything similar. (what I was naturally expected) 
He's an ordinary Ozzie, a big dude and he just liked the Watch and history behind. 
His next watch is Omega PO XL. 
He showed me the picture. 







IMO no matter that the guy is big, the watch looks disproportionate and unnatural. 
I myself was wearing 51mm Oris Prodiver Chronograph for a longer period and it is still one of my favorites. But it looks "right". 
But we don't discuss the tastes! 
I'm so happy I was able to see in person this unusual and Badass timepiece! 
My companion was my own Sea Dweller and to be honest my appetite for DSSD is bigger than ever. (I always considered it one of my grails) 
What a great day!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice spot there Roberto!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice watches there, especially that GP. :-!

I'm inclined to think that the DeepSea Challenge's a fake though:-(. Apart from several signs from the pictures, I doubt Rolex let those prototypes out of their sights.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

mew88 said:


> Nice watches there, especially that GP. :-!
> 
> I'm inclined to think that the DeepSea Challenge's a fake though:-(. Apart from several signs from the pictures, I doubt Rolex let those prototypes out of their sights.


Oh no! You reckon?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It crossed my mind as well but then I found on few places on Web you can actually buy them. 
They run around 20K in GBP .

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> Nice spot there Roberto!


In fairness, he could have spotted that huge thing from another continent. :-d


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My buddy bought a Nomos. First one I've seen and it was very impressive. Then, just a few days later at the airport, I spotted a similar watch which turned out to be a Stowa. First time I'd seem them as well. Nice to see a couple of German brands out and about.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mew88 said:


> I'm inclined to think that the DeepSea Challenge's a fake though:-(. Apart from several signs from the pictures, I doubt Rolex let those prototypes out of their sights.


I hope he didn't pay or tip with any $3 bills...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

How did you know?! 
He was pretty generous, he left 3 x $3 dollar bills for a tip 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow that rolex is ridiculous! Looking back on your thread, the omega speedmaster comes up with quite the regularity. Also, can't believe you have been doing this for almost a year now! Keep going and add some food shots haha


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Next time I'll ad some food as well! 
Yes, it'll be a year soon. 
I'm thinking about the blog 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow you sea dweller is a BIG watch imo, that thing is a mutant. I cannot imagine wearing it, heck you could mount it on the wall (and actually with the story that'd be a pretty cool thing to put on the wall).


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it's a big one! 
This one is for F1fanatic, 
I just made my self 
Scampi e spinaci pasta. 
I included my SD 








Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Monday, 
Not much of a day. 
Couple of viewings, one in particular but unfortunately no chance of taking picture. 
Some people are unapproachable from start. 
This guy was part of a bigger group of young professionals of Hispanic heritage. 
They come a lot but not this guy. 
Mid 30s,tall nicely dressed wearing chronograph. 
At second look I could see it's Mont Blanc XXL Chronograph. 







I tried in gage the conversation but he wasn't interested at all! 
I was a restaurant staff and he was not interested in smalltalk with me or my employees. 
Watch was on SS bracelet and it looked very nice. 
Even though relatively big and bulky on the bracelet it was small enough to fit under the cuff.

(I pulled this picture from Google, hope noone gets offended)

Earlier, leaving the bank I saw the guy in front sitting on the bench wearing nice big shiny watch. 
I seat next to him and noticed beautiful Omega Aqua Terra. 








Guy was on the phone so of course I couldn't bother him. 







But I'm glad I saw it because AT are more scarce. 








I'm also very impressed with my phone camera. U couldn't actually point and click. (I feel weird doing that buy it seemed like to good of opportunity for such a great watch)

The last one I'm very pleased to show is 
MaisterSinger Perigraph 







Absolutely beautiful piece. 
Probably 43mm,this one had the date wheel that is completely visible. 







Guy was happy to show it off and talk about it. 
It is his first more expensive watch and I absolutely love the look. 
It is unique and attractive and 
anthracite dial is different than what we usually see. 







Back of the watch is transparent and revile ETA 2824 - 2.
One of the reasons I really like this brand next to unique time telling is that they took a traditional approach to design creating their name. 
It is barley a decade old(2001)but it's very successful and established. 







I hope somewhere in the future I'll have chance to wear one of this beauties. 
Again, I had my SD and it's becoming painfully clear that I made my decision about my favorite timepiece.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

On top of our regular reservations for big party's we had a walk in party of 30 people, all cops! 
It was a going away party for a guy who was moving up to ATF. That's pretty badass! 
Nice guy, actually bunch of very nice guys. 
Between beat cops, motorcycle cops and detectives I counted 4 Rolex and several Tags and other usual suspects! (did you see how I used word suspects here?!) 
One Sea Dweller exactly like mine, one Presidential on brown leather, Sub and one vintage Explorer that was most attractive. 
I talked a bit with some of them but I was eying the whole time 1940s little piece that I couldn't recognize. 







The guy wearing it was young and dressed kinda preppy and the watch even very small looked excellent as a whole package! 
Watch was from the 40's and it had the name of one of the jewelry stores from NY. Bigelow I think he said. 
Movement is IWC and guy was knowledgeable about it! 
He also had bad experience with pre moon Speedy and was complemented Speedmaster that I was sporting today.

Just little earlier I met this Lufthansa crew (you know we have a lot of them since we are German company and they always stay in nearby hotel) . 
As soon as I saw it I knew it's Sinn and I was very excited to check it out. 
I got my chance and wasn't disappointed! 







This was Sinn 142 St ll
4 subdial chronograph with internal rotating bezel. 







Exposed back and a big piece of machinery in general. 
Guy is a commercial pilot, obviously for Lufthansa but in the past was a military pilot and was using internal bezel system for timing while on the flights. 
He showed me how easy is to use relatively big second crown! 







My Speedmaster looked like a child next to it but never the less the guy was very enthusiastic about it! 
He got it sometimes in 1993. and was happy about relatively low price of this high quality timepiece! 
(1600 euros, but I assume that's today) 
When he said '93 his companion young woman started giggling referring to his age! 
She said :You are very old!? 
Response was ;What, you are a year older than me! (even though she was probably 23 and he was over 50)
But it was funny! 
Today my Speedy was making me company and it felt good to dust it off!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

I just have to ask, do you have something crazy like 20:10 vision? Just blown away with your ability to identify watches in the wild! Love this thread.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, 
I do have pretty good vision but I'm lucky to be surrounded with all this wonderful pieces. 
I also think I have an eye for details! 
Plus when you like something and have true passion for it it comes very easy! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## WatchObsessed (May 18, 2014)

Hong Kong is a watch viewer's paradise. Lots of Rolex submariners and datejusts on the bus, subway, pretty much anywhere. Second most common are Panerais. But Panerais are cloned way too much so I have no idea if they are actually Panerais or the Chinese clone/replica/homage version. Fair number of Omega Speedmasters as well. Then there are random sightings of IWC, Chopard, etc

I think the surprising thing is seeing a store clerk or restaurant waiter wearing a Cartier or Rolex. Also, one sees a number of teenage kids weaing Rolexes. My wife who is a HK local thinks its probably the kid borrowing the dad's submariner (I can tell you my kid isn't ever borrowing my 1680 Sub - lol).

Probably the most common watches though are recent model G-shocks with day glo colors and Seikos.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

HAd a couple of drinks over the weekend with a mutual friend at another fellow's place and needless to say, a couple of gins ended up with bacardi and whisky thrown in for good measure and a bad hangover the next morning.

But I discovered another watch lover in these little islands of mine, from the moment I met this fellow I noticed that he was wearing a Tissot PR200 silver dial. I didn't say anything because Tissots are relatively common here and most Tissot wearers buy them because they want a nice swiss watch and are not necessarily watch lovers. So the night went on and we spoke of all sorts of things and our mutual friend was the one who brought up the topic of watches, he asked the other fellow what brand of watch he was wearing and the other fellow said Tissot but that he loves watches and has a tiny collection that he hopes to grow. I told the fellow that I too love watches and he said he had wanted to ask me all night what watch I was wearing, I was sporting my Breguet Type XX and when I said Breguet his eyes lit up and he wanted to inspect the watch, he said it's the first Breguet he has come across and was well pleased to encounter one. As we were at his place he said he'd show me his small collection, there was a gorgeous Omega Speedmaster Automatic, gold case, white dial and red leather strap. And he also had a Louis Chevrolet automatic watch, with an orange flanked by black dial and an orange and black leather strap, at the back of the case was the number 8 and see through port of the escapement. Lovely piece, although I never knew before then of the watch brand. The pictures I took were completely out of focus and rubbish.

It's always great to meet a fellow watch lover, which is very rare in these islands.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Very peculiar day! 
Sometimes it seems the watches that come to my restaurant come in themes! 
There was days with several Breitlings, or Rolex or only ladys watches. 
Today, was the day of quartz! 
I know what you think but there's a lot to see in that area but you know I wouldn't show just anything!? 
It's interesting what makes my juices flowing, sometimes it's a little thing, little detail that does it for me. But I'll get to that later. 
Young fellow from Swiss stopped by for lunch with his friend and while his buddy was ordering food I had a chat with our new friend. 
I noticed little M initial on his strap and obviously recognized Maurice Lacroix. 
It was chronograph and it was worth checking! 









Very nice guy, got the watch about 9 years ago for his 18th birthday. 









This little quartz chronograph with moonphase looks great on the wrist and most importantly it's not your usual brand. 







He was definitely not in to Watches but as soon as we started talking he asked me ;Are you a watch freak? 
Perfect description I would say.

Another quartz but this one retains value despite the fact (I checked) was a present from this guy's grandfather. 
It was nice little Hublot MDM 







Funny thing was that the guy was my age and the watch was around 20 years old. 
One of my grandpa's left me Cortobert from 50's and other Marvin from 60's. 
This guys grandpa was definitely rocking better timepieces then my poor old grandparents. 







The watch it self feels solid and looks sleek on the wrist. 
It has deployment buckle and nice soft rubber strap. 
Again, it looked good on the wrist. 
Maybe not for you or me, but to each its own! 
Now back to the beginning. 
I said little things does it for me and that's so true. 
One of the regular customers (that I don't personally know but she comes a lot) had a very nice little vintage Cartier Tank moonphase.
This is the first time I noticed it on her wrist. 







I saw Tank before but never one with the moonphase complication . 
But that little colorful detail made this watch super attractive for me. 
So much so that I will consider buying one for my wife. 
I recently bought her little Rolex 67180 that she can't read property because it has dark face so I'll have to find something else. 







Unfortunately there was no chance to talk to the lady and I'm kinda sorry but I'm confident she'll come back with it. 
It was on black leather with original buckle but I pulled up the picture with the green strap of the Web just to show how pretty it is.

My SD was following me on each of the adventures today!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

For the past 2 days I have encountered a lot of Law Enforcement Officers, much more than I usually do anyways (not that I've done anything wrong, but am working a case) and I couldn't help noticing that the vast majority that I encountered wore watches. And I must have encountered around 10 officers and almost all of them were wearing Casio. Either the Casio G-Shock or the Edifice.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just sitting next to a guy on the metro wearing Stainhart Sub on blue red nato. 
And it really looks good like that. 
This is the second one on last few weeks. 







(I found this picture googling nato and Stainhart) 
I started (of course) talking with him and learned that his hour markers are falling of as well as the bezel. 
At first when I asked about his Sub he said :It's generic! 
This is the first time I heard that term for the watch . 
All of the sudden he jumped yelling:
That's my stop! 
And run out before I had a chance to take a picture.

Talking about Subs, today's big "fish" was amazing 1985. Rolex Submariner 5513. 







I met this guy probably 5 years ago when I first started working here. 
I would see him from time to time but then he stopped coming for a long period, until yesterday! 
When I came to say hi and we exchanged pleasantries HE said to me:Nice watch! 
You all know that this scenario happens much, much less than the other way around, so of course I was interested. 
He pulled the sleeve of his suit up and reviled the vintage beauty! 







Watch was bought from the catalog trough the military base he was residing at the time. 
There were Omegas, Rolex and others in the catalog . He chose this one and by his words;
This is single best purchase of his life! 







The watch it self needs no introduction, it is a standard Sub with hesilite crystal and aged hour markers. 
Patina looks devine on this timepiece and makes my heart beat faster. 
He asked me what do I think he paid for it! 
I said $1500!
But he paid $750!!! 
I immediately offered to double his money and we both laughed, 
Seems like buying trough military commissary cuts out any middle man and any additional fees. 
He never takes it off and looks like he never had it serviced. 
Apparently it runs to fast (around 1min /per month) 
Another not so usual but Isee them more and more around is Baume Mercier. 
It was one of those fast transactions but I was able to get the picture. 







Nice dress watch, it was safely tucked away under guys suit but it couldn't avoid my radar detection!

As always, or usual, my SD was with me!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

First of, let me quickly revisit one of the older posts. 
Back in March we saw pretty little IWC Chronograph worned by Swiss pilot, lady. 
Well, today she stopped by and asked for me. 
We chatted a bit, I showed her a post with her watch and I took nicer pictures then the last time. 




















As you can see, I was wearing my Speedmaster. 
She loved the post.

Now yesterday I had a real treat and last time when I had chance to see Audemars Piguet Royal Oak it was very dark in here and I didn't have chance to really take a look. 
At any rate, I liked it a lot and as I said last time, if possible I would really like to get it in the future. 







The owner of this magnificent piece of machinery was Dutch in his 40's.
Simply but fashionable dressed he seemed like anaverage European hipster(I'm saying this in a good way) 







He has it for around two years. 
It's the larger model with exposed back. 
The watch stopped working all of a sudden and he sent it to AP here in Florida where he had to wait for four months to get it back. 







After he got it and tried to set the time for the first time in 4 months he pulled the stem together with the crown completely out of the watch. 







Unfortunate and bad experience, but never the less he loves it. 
And I do to! 
One of the people with him, young woman asked what's so special about this watch! 
He had very elaborate answer, showing how knowledgeable on the subject he is. 
He knew everything from design to history of the brand and G. Genta.
He talked about V. Constantine as well.

His second piece is Ceramic AP. 








I have to say I was enchanted with this timepiece. 
I love all the watches I see and get always excited but this is one of the rare ones that made me want it badly! 
My SD looking proud but kinda like a ugly duckling next to his watch. 
Still,when all said and done I'm more than happy to have it!
I still can't believe I do.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, what a day! 
So many "documented" viewings! 
Breitling is still out there in majority between higher end watches and I have bunch of it to show you. 
Rolex at this point probably shares the same place with Breitling and Omega is close second or third. 
I still see this strange groupings I mentioned recently. 
Like for instance yesterday I had several independent groups from France that had interesting pieces. 
And today, oh boy, today's groups were Embassies! 
Specifically two guys from Romanian Embassy with Omegas (which I'll revile other time) and 2 guys from Mexican Embassy! 
That's the guy I want to tell you about. 
I was introduced to him today and was blown away by his watch!

You might noticed I like DLC/PVD watches, I had bunch of them my self . 
We recently had that beautiful DLC Seamaster Professional that I was completely stoked about! 
Today's viewing made even bigger impression! 
Introducing, 
Rolex Daytona Cosmograph DLC 







Young gentleman from as I mentioned, Mexican embassy came in the company of the guy I already knew. 
I was introduced at the door when the guy I know took his friends arm and pulled his sleeve saying to me with the big grin :
Look at this! 
As soon as I was able I stopped by their table and had chance to see the perfection in the shape of this timepiece.. 







Talking to him I learned he has alot more. 
Patek Nautilus, Panerai, Breguet, Omega, ... 
But his favorite one is another Rolex.







This Daytona looks serious! 
Cool and Badass! 







Seems like every watch I see recently ends up on my
"I want it in the future list" 







I mentioned earlier that his favorite watch is another Rolex, to be precise Daytona Chocolate! 







I don't know a lot about it except that it's fairly recent model, introduced at 2011. Basel and that is made of exquisite materials like pink gold, ceramic etc. 
While talking he said he will stop by next week with that baby in order to show it to me since I'm so interested! 
I certainly don't mind that!

The other piece I had chance to glance today was
Archimede Pilot Chronograph 
While paying his bill young Asian reviled his wrist and I recognized award winning Archimede. 
This little puppy won a first prize in the mid range escalon back in 08. or 09.
It's this German brands flagship piece and with reason. 
For me it's very interesting to see quality German watch in the sea of Swiss timepieces. 















The second picture is obviously of the Web just to show how nice this thing is. 
Unfortunately I didn't have chance to give it more detailed exam but the owner works across the street and I'm sure he'll stop by again, especially after he heard I'm very much in to horology like him.

I was between my SD and Speedmaster Professional today, switch more than once. 
It's raining like crazy now and as soon as I left the metro I switched to the Sea Dweller obviously. 
Finally this old diver is serving the purpose!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice thread!! 

How about watches from a WIS Gathering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

MaleBox said:


> Nice thread!!
> 
> How about watches from a WIS Gathering?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not, especially if you have some pictures!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I met a real WIS today! 
A guy, mid 30s sitting on the patio by him self, wearing looking from far away "something interesting". 
When I came closer it was better than I could hope!
Audemars Piguet Royal Oak! 
This time in white. 
We just saw one less than a week ago in black! 
But for that reason I'll leave the pictures and interesting conversation for another day.

Gosh, this area is fantastic! I mean I'm walking towards the metro and I see pieces interesting enough to put it in here on every second person. 
But I became really spoiled and if there's no pictures I'm kinda not interested! Unless it's something really stunning!

Today started with interesting Tissot. 
I noticed that sometimes I never even seen certain model depending on where is the "owner" from. 
For instance, person wearing this Tissot is from Poland and it seems like some models, I'm talking about any watch brand are sold only in specific parts of the world!









I have never seen this model before. It was very big, probably over 44mm.








Polak and his wife were very friendly and interested.

Next one I could see from the plain. 
And again, guy was a foreigner. 
Albanian wearing Laco. 
At first I thought it's pilots Hamilton but guy reviled it's Laco. 
I had my self almost identical looking Swiss Unitas watch but I never bonded with it. 
This one had little insignia between 7-8 on the dial which made it look like WWII German pilots watch, Luftwaffe. 








It looked cool and reminded me of Vostok and similar Russian watches with plains, tanks and other arsenal . 








I really don't know anything about this brand except that it's old German one. And I was excited to see another Deutch manufacturer in the last few days. (remember Archimede from last post?! ) 









Next one that came I couldn't put my finger on. 
It was to far and I was able to see it's Diver but that was it. 
It wasn't recognizable to me. 
Finally the guy came to the host stand where I was helping and was about to pay his food when I asked what's that on his wrist? 
Mont Blanc! 








Now this is extremely cool limited edition piece of horology! 
High quality build,COSC certificated, MB's attempt to take it's share in Diver Chronographs market. 
Probably most unusual and extravagant detail of this watch is the crown! 
Top of the crown is of course brands logo. 
But this logo is made of half carat diamond! 
Each watch comes with special certificate and info about the quality, color and grade of the diamond that holds. 








I of course asked how is that he likes this brand and does he have any other watches? 
He said he has bunch (what ever that means) of Mont Blancs and he loves them because they are starting to make in house movements and very unique pieces. 
Apparently, they made some that sells for over 300k.(I wasn't very impressed by that particular fact because I know there are watches out there selling for significantly more, but I was certainly curious) 
So I looked it up and found

Montblanc villaret tourbillon bi-cylindrique









I was between my Breitling 1450 and SD today.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I would like to start today's post with the vintage Rolex Air King. 
I always liked this model for the history of it as well as for the looks.. There's just something special about it, perhaps those 2 words Air King is what makes it so appealing. 
Very young guy had it sitting and waiting for his friends. 
He told me he got it from his grandfather.









The watch is in nice shape and on the back it has engraved besides some initials year of 1964. 
















Air-King has one of the most complex histories of any Rolex model and nearly 70 years of continuous production.
It switched dozens of calibers over the years but on outside still looks the same. 
So much so that even the size never changed. 
34mm to is small for today's world and is probably the only reason why I don't have one but the watch still looks amazing in it's simplicity!

I met the other day young guy of Indian heritage. 
As soon as he walked past me wearing JLC Master Compressor I couldn't wait to talk to him. 
I helped him pay for his "to go" order and we talked for a few minutes in which he showed me his JLC and told me about other interesting purchase he made. 








It was a real pleasure talking watches with him because he was enthusiastic like me and because he of course had this gorgeous piece. 








He was interested and in my SD and told me he bought his father a very nice watch but the old man feels uncomfortable wearing it every day. 








The watch he bought is Patek Philipe Calatrava Officer. 
I saw him twice more after that day and the last time he pulled his phone showing me the picture of his dad's watch. 









Yesterday on my way home I started talking on the metro with the guy wearing beautiful Omega Seamaster Professional full size. 
It was on the rubber strap, he said Everest. Clasp was identical to the Rolex one and they are making straps specifically for Rolex and Omega. 








We didn't have chance to talk long but lesson to this :
he is a watchmaker certified to work on any Omega movements. He gave me his business card and invited me to the shop which I know about but I never before visited. 
I continued my ride with his sister who also works in that shop and we talked for the whole ride. 
What a peculiar world!?

Tx

Roberto


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome thread! I wish I could see a fraction of the watches you've seen. For me, it's mostly Timex, Fossil, Casio, Kenneth Cole, and Emporio Armani. I think the nicest watches I've seen in recent memory was a quartz SMP and maybe a Sub. But I'll keep my eyes open to contribute to this thread going forward!


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

What a great thread!

Wish I'd been more active on the forum the past year or so, no pics but I have a few good tales...

About a year ago, was in Orange Co/John Wayne airport. The gentleman next to me waiting to board had a Breguet Type XXI on, lovely watch, first Breguet I had/have seen in the wild. I politely asked if he was wearing a Type XXI, he snappishly replied "No, you have no idea what this cost, I'm wearing a Bre-Gu-It (his pronunciation.)" I so wanted to further engage him, but it was clear I was going to get nowhere, a shame...

One of the customers at the fly shop I now own came in wearing a Spring Drive MM300, I mentioned how much I admired it and we got to talking. He alluded that I was the first person to ever identify and admire his Seiko for what it was. Turns out he's an infrequent contributor to this forum, we ended up spending a weekend steelhead fishing out on the coast, and instead of talking fishing spent most of our spare time discussing watches!

Cool life we lead indeed...

Dan


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't believe it's coming up a year that I started this thread! 
I'm working on converting it to a blog but I'll still of course stay here. 
This forum is a great place and I love thinking that I'm contributing to it.

As for today, there was few things. 
Less than on ordinary day but still cool! 
I will start though with Breitling Navitimer from the other day. 
In the group of 5 guys one was having this beauty on his wrist. 








They were drinking hard and even though I approached their table a few times didn't seem interested in any kind of chatting! 
So I left it alone but kept my eye on it. 
One of them (as that usually happens) was so drunk that he couldn't talk even remotely close for anyone to understand him. (his balance was even worse) 
He was roaming around in his own world and reminded me of my friends from the days of going out and drinking. 
We also had a guy who would be always more trashed then others.

At one point I was asked to assist them with something when the Breitling guy started talking to me. 
The rest is history! 








This Navitimer is special limited edition. 
Normally they don't have exposed back, date is dark and 
wing logo on this one is white gold. 








I was always interested in this model and this particular specimen is prime example of Navitimer in it's s best presentation . 








This is private company well over 100 years old and this guy's were supplying pilots starting back in 40's setting up standards for the future. They also supplied astronauts in 60's during Mercury program. Amazing history, not to mention their involvement in today's extreme sports, automotive and diving! 
I had few models and still have vintage 1450 chronograph but never Navi.

One of the quick interactions today was with the young Hispanic guy who was in company of his family but while he was paying they left out the door to wait outside. (they stiffed him for the bill, suddenly everybody had to leave!) 
I obviously complement his GMT Master (wanting to get it my self) because it seemed like it's glowing on his wrist. 








Absolutely stunning colors of the bezel. 
He was very pleased, saying the watch is 42 years old. 
It was the present from the grandfather! 
It had a nasty scratch around 9 but he knew about the polish paste and he said he cleans it him self! 








The last timepiece is a classic and timeless. 
Vacheron Constantin. 
Adorable middle aged couple, she from Paris him from Chicago! 
They love to travel and it was a pleasure talking to them. 
His next destination - Afghanistan (yayks)!! 
I noticed his watch right away. 
I think this is the first timer! 








They had a lot of questions about the thread and the blog and loved the whole concept. 








The clean lines and sterile look are in perfect balance and this is probably the thinnest time piece I ever saw.

Now, the history of VC is unparallel but I'll hit you with only 2 facts I find most interesting! 
This is one of the oldest watch companies, around 260 years old!

They made probably most expensive watch ever! 
VC Kallista 
It's valued at 11 million dollars today! 








It is also... Well, you be the judge!! NV 
This is the second day I'm enjoying my Speedy!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Today, I spotted what appeared to be a two-toned gold Rolex Daytona.

With my poor eyesight, Rolex are just about the only watch I recognize readily besides maybe a TAG.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Monday is usually slow for us but we started the promotion with Living Social and since we were staffed for regular Monday we got beat! 
I mean I didn't stop for a second! 
I'm always busy, helping on each station but today was something else! 
I noticed a few pieces floating around but literally didn't have time to stop even for a moment . 
One piece in particular caught my eye. 
It was a definite first timer for me. 
Tall guy in his late 60s passed me twice. 
He was dressed in black suit and on his wrist Omega Ranchero! 









I had interest in this watch from when I first learned about it many years ago but I was always aware of it's small size. 
It just wouldn't work for me and like many vintage watches I have it would just sit in the drawer.

Since we already talk Omega and I worned my Speedmaster again today which makes it third day in the row it's only fair to mention very pleasant encounter from the other day.

I spotted the guy with Speedy and started a conversion. 
He was with his colleague, both working for Czech embassy. 
He was showing me his "baby" and I was telling him about my thread and showing him "my own "when his friend started to engage. 








I didn't notice him wearing anything because his suit seemed to covered more than one would like! 
It was impossible to notice anything. 
All of a sudden he pulled his sleeve and unnbuckled his own Omega Deville. A real beauty! 








He liked the idea of the blog and the whole thing and he wanted to be a part of it! 








I was answering a lot of questions and we all had fun in those few minutes 








Friendly guys that like watches. 
It was one of those situations where you just recognize that you are the same kind of people. 








They stop by from time to time and I'm sure I'll see then again.

Last I'll mention Philip Stein. 
I like the design and two time zones but I'm not sure about 
The Natural Frequency Technology but I bow to the couple that started the company incorporating this technology in to watch. 
It's a genius idea and it seems is works for many folks. 
Big success, featured on Oprah..... 








The one I saw was on the lady but it looked like a men's watch. 
She was happy about it and liked the feature of two time zones. 








It looked very cool on her together with all the other jewelry she had surrounding the piece.

As I said, Speedmaster was accompanying me again and even though my SD is in my office Speedy stays on my wrist!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It's funny how much I like to make this posts! 
Even though I do it after all days work in the middle of the night I still love it much more than my day job.

You know I always mention Breitling as most viewed watch and today is a great example of it. 
There were three of them today and this is not the first time that happens. 
First there was a German lady working for Lufthansa sitting on the patio with her friends and packing very nice looking white faced auto Colt 
















She has it for five years now and she said it's one of her favorite things 
She wanted it for a long time and finally got it! 
















And let me tell you, it is a very nice piece. 
I don't see white Colt almost never and the fact that it's a man's watch on the woman makes it awesome.

The second Breitling was white Navitimer. 
This watch is a real looker. 
It is so big and full of details that is impossible not to notice it. 








In this case, middle aged African American gentleman IMO wanted to grab attention (lady's) which is why he was very pleased that I recognized and asked about his watch. 








It is simply beautiful and it grabs you no matter do you want it or not! 
We had all sorts of Navis here and I think 2 white ones in the past as well!

The last but certainly not least was for me most attractive and something I would consider definitely over Colt. 
Transocean is one of the most attractive models. 
This one was on the smaller side but still a beauty. 








Owner, young student, got it as a graduation present. 








I was happy to check it out and take a snap with my SD. 








Possible the last one with my beloved Sea Dweller because there's a good chance I'll trade it for GMT Master ll. 
So, 
Thanks for the service and all good times my friend! 
I really really loved this watch,

Tx

Roberto


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

The most common brand I've seen in the wild is you guessed it, Rolex! I've seen a good number of Tags, Omegas and Panerais, a handful of AP ROOs and a few Richard Mille. However, I would not try to engage a conversation with Rolex, Tag and Panerai wearers. No offense to Rolex, Tag and Panerai fans out there but unless that person is wearing a vintage sub/explorer, from my experience a lot of those brands' owners don't really know what they're wearing except that it is an expensive watch. So far the most interesting watches I've seen in the wild are IWC Aquatimer Cousteau Chrono, IWC Big Pilot 5004, and Zenith Chronomaster.


----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)

You boarded the train to Fremantle with your attractive blonde girlfriend. As you sat down the cuff of your jacket pulled back exposing a distinct shaped watch. In fact I voted on said watch in another thread last night. I enjoyed the sight of your Oris Ceramic TI and noticed your eyes fixate on my wrist. Is that a Bell and Ross you wondered? You focused your gaze on the sweeping seconds of my Steinhart vintage aviation. You looked up and realised I was watching you watching my watch. I gave you a nod. Watch guys. Nothing else needed to be said. The sweeping seconds on our wrist said it all.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

AWESOME!!! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I made this same post two days ago and my battery died so I lost the whole darn thing in the process! 
Anyhow, I would like to reflect on rectangular watches because as rare as they are (I'm talking about really attractive higher end models) I almost never see them around. And we all know I see enough of the cool stuff. 
The other day (when I originally started this post) I spott not one but two rectangular beauties.

Group of four middle eastern looked like bankers or something of a similar trade was having lunch and it was clear that this guy's usually eat in executive areas of the high end restaurants. 
Very, very expensive suits, shoes, everything matched perfectly. 
There was new Sub C and a Ballon Bleu and the third guy didn't have anything. 
But the fourth did and it was 
Chopard Dual Tec. 








We had several Chopards over time, usually Mille Miglia but this is the first time I see this model. 
Two crowns with crown guards GMT, croco strap.... 
Beautiful 








I downloaded a Web pic. because this thing is a real looker and my pictures don't give it justice! 








Owner was nice and graceful and apparently bought it in 2003.-04.

When I hear rectangular and iconic watch in the same sentence I think I'm not the only one who thinks about 
the next time piece. 
Tag Heuer Monaco Steve McQueen 
And that's exactly what I had chance to check out on the same day as Chopard. 








A young developer from England told me it doesn't feel special to wear it any more since he's packing it every day but for me Monaco is quintessential rectangular time machine! 
When the famous blue dial is in that mixture as well it doesn't get much better! 








Like that wasn't enough it was featured on my favorite show of all times , Breaking Bad for last two season's. (and then Walt leaves it at the gas station on the top of the gas pump. Even though it was fiction I felt cut in my stomach) 








This watch was filmed from many different angles, even macro and I'm sure it spiked sales of this model as well as Tag in general! 








On that day I was wearing for the last time my beloved Sea Dweller, my first Rolex ever. 
Yesterday, I received my second one in trade,giving up SD . 
You'll see it soon enough I hope !

Tx

Roberto


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

findingnewo said:


> You boarded the train to Fremantle with your attractive blonde girlfriend. As you sat down the cuff of your jacket pulled back exposing a distinct shaped watch. In fact I voted on said watch in another thread last night. I enjoyed the sight of your Oris Ceramic TI and noticed your eyes fixate on my wrist. Is that a Bell and Ross you wondered? You focused your gaze on the sweeping seconds of my Steinhart vintage aviation. You looked up and realised I was watching you watching my watch. I gave you a nod. Watch guys. Nothing else needed to be said. The sweeping seconds on our wrist said it all.


Sounds like the start of an erotic story...;-)


----------



## robertl (Mar 27, 2013)

Rolex are the only watches of note I see regularly. But normally it's a sub or the occasional GMT. I saw this beauty the other night on the wrist of a local business owner's son.










It was quite striking in person and since we were at a networking event I approached and started a conversation, even though his family business was already a client I had never met the young man.

After a few minutes I complimented his watch and he told me he only got it because his dad told him he could spend up to $12k on a watch for graduation and "the only watch worth spending that amount on is a Rolex".

I politely ended the conversation a few minutes later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

robertl said:


>


Wow, is that dial that grey in person? That has to be one of the most interesting dials finishes I've seen.


----------



## robertl (Mar 27, 2013)

DustinS said:


> Wow, is that dial that grey in person? That has to be one of the most interesting dials finishes I've seen.


It was a medium gray and pictures don't do it justice. The gray and green contrast just popped and looked awesome. The gold is more understated than pictures show. It was seriously beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Roberto, i love your thread! Unfortunally I cant contribute like I should. Just came back from holiday in Spain. Mostly elder ppl in the hotel, which where wearing nice watches from time to time: vintage gold omega dress, elder spanish couple with matching DJ's, english fellow with 45mm PO at the pool and in the evening a TT DJ. Never talked to them, they always looked of beeing scared to get mugged.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

DanielW said:


> Roberto, i love your thread! Unfortunally I cant contribute like I should. Just came back from holiday in Spain. Mostly elder ppl in the hotel, which where wearing nice watches from time to time: vintage gold omega dress, elder spanish couple with matching DJ's, english fellow with 45mm PO at the pool and in the evening a TT DJ. Never talked to them, they always looked of beeing scared to get mugged.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Thanks Daniel!.
I appreciate it!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

robertl said:


> It was a medium gray and pictures don't do it justice. The gray and green contrast just popped and looked awesome. The gold is more understated than pictures show. It was seriously beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see that dial on a tastefully done watch! Perhaps an airking or a no date smooth bezel.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

robertl said:


> Rolex are the only watches of note I see regularly. But normally it's a sub or the occasional GMT. I saw this beauty the other night on the wrist of a local business owner's son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, a perfect example why I never even bother complimenting someone wearing a nice Rolex.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Few weeks ago I spotted a gorgeous vintage Breitling on a guy having lunch with his buddy. 








This was 70's Navitimer and simply stunning. I can't remember exact year. 








Guy in his early 40s got it as a present from his father in law (Wow!No comment! ) 








He was very easy going and his buddy, wearing a Sub asked would I like to have his watch in the picture as well?! (He didn't have to twist my arm!) 








This vintage chronograph is my absolute favorite Breitling up to now. 
Just the other day I noticed older gentleman wearing this cool Omega Deville 








Unusual part was diamond ring inside of the bezel. 
Very dressy watch! 
This is the second Deville in last few weeks. 
Usually I don't see this model very much. 









I acquired my first Rolex recently and fell in love. 
I was debating for a long time would it make me happy to have half a dozen of less expensive watches rather than two or 3 more pricier pieces. 
I even started a thread and after deciding to go for it it's clear that I took the right way. 
After around 3 or 4 months I traded my beloved Sea Dweller 16600 for the Rolex I always wanted. 
GMT Master ll 16710.








I received it with the Coke bezel. 
The next day I stopped by AD where I have 2 good buddies working and had it replaced. 








They had Pepsi bezel on hand and it was replaced in less than 60 seconds. 
Tx Fima & George! 
I love this watch, colors, history behind it... everything!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's another story I have for you! 
Funny and hard to believe! 
Few weeks ago I wrote about the guy wearing a Steinhart on red blue nato that I talked with on the metro. 
He jumped and left before I had chance taking a picture or finish conversation. 
Well, tonight that same guy walked in to my restaurant!

I noticed the watch immediately.
Of course I recognized it, especially in that strap combo and when I came to their table and asked :
You don't remember me, do you?! 
He said :
You are the watch guy!!! 
(lol) 
Yup, so he and his lovely fiance were on the way to the Improv Comedy Club which is just across the street and they stopped by for dinner! 
This is his first time in this restaurant, the metro we talked is probably 4 metro stops away so I'm thinking: boy what are the chances!? 
I








I was excited pure by the fact this guy stumbled upon my work place after I wrote about him and his watch! 








He was not very happy with the quality of the piece buy I have to say as I did so the first time, the combination is really attractive 








On the casual clothes it looks even better. 








He was as well surprised by this odd encounter and even apologized for leaving the train so abruptly! 
He liked talking about watches and he was never ask to do so before.

Nice guy, nice couple, interesting watch in wild.

The next I'll mention is this stunning solid gold Omega from probably 40's.










Middle aged guy with the big group of coworkers had it on beautiful alligator brown strap. 
It was very simple and amazingly attractive. 








His father bought it 70 years ago, he said. 
He inherited it and took it from the drawer yesterday after 10 years and decided to wear it . 
He was interested in exact model and reference but I didn't have the information for him . 
Again, as for the Steinhart nato, this leather strap elevated this watch unbelievably.

Talking about the metro earlier, this is what I spotted on my way to work today 
Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 
It is one of my favorite Breitling watches and definitely on the list. 
This one was perfect blue color and the 46mm one. 
It looks amazing and if possible that's the exact model I would pick.









I saw it just before I was about to step of the train, otherwise you know me! 








I would start the conversation with the guy (even though he was wearing earphones and had his eyes shut)

I have a hard time taking of my new GMT but tonight I switched around 8pm to my Speedy.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yushhh (Nov 11, 2013)

Robert, the master 2 looks great with the Pepsi bezel. Hope you're enjoying it! Loving this thread btw, a really neat concept.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Was in court this morning and while a foreign counsel (sometimes they come over to handle a specific case) was gesturing I caught sight of a cyclops lens on his watch (yeah, I do try to look into people's jackets to see the watch). So I accosted him later and asked if I saw a cyclops lens on his watch. He didn't know what a cyclops lens was. So I said the date magnifier. And he said yes, he said it's a diver's watch and you need the date magnifier so that you can see the date clearly while you're diving (hmmm?). He was friendly but he wasn't showing me the watch so I asked if it was a Submariner and he said yes. I said nice watch and left it at that. I was wearing my Breguet but he didn't comment.

This is why I don't often engage people who wear a Rolex Submariner (and I'm not saying all Rolex Submariner wearers are like that), but I didn't know for sure with the quick glance I had and curiousity got the better of me. Anyways...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I already mentioned that it's the whole year behind us since I started this thread. 
I will dedicate one post to that specially but the whole reason or better, the straw that broke the camels back, the watch that finally made me started this idea was Patek Philipe. 
I was seeing many different timepieces around but P. Philipe was the breaking point! 
They are scarce and I never spotted another one,.... Until tonight!!!

As soon as I walked past the little group of 3 waiting for their food I noticed unusual shape. Not round or rectangular! 
I knew what it was and when a few minutes later guy walked towards me on his way to the bar I started a conversion and asked :
Is that P.Philipe?!

He said yes and my next sentence was :
I have a watch thread /blog.

His response was unusual, wonderful and plain awesome! 
He looked at me and took his watch of of his wrist giving it to me!

He assumed I want to take pictures and he didn't need any explanations or story. How cool is that??? 








While taking pictures her was checking my Speedmaster and told me he just bought Chopard to his really beautiful wife. 
Apparently more people recognize her watch than his. 
Only few individuals over 10 year period recognized Patek Philipe Aquanaut. 








He paid for it 8k a decade ago. 
He had it completely serviced a few months ago. 








He asked me how much I think it cost to service it ? 
(Knowing a little bit about Rolex and Omega service I increased the number I thought very high and said $1500) 
He said no, he paid 6 thousand dollars! 
Whaaaat?!?!?! 
I still can't believe it . 
Some of you will probably know is that a real number or not. 








He lived in DC but now resides in Manhattan. 
He was very eloquent and kinda calm. 
Reminded me of a surgeon or doctor of some sort. 








He wants to buy something less expensive for everyday wear. 
He was mentioning Cartier Diver. 








I was obviously thrilled to have chance to check a time machine like this. 
It was unique to see it in wild. 
But IMO there was nothing that made me want this watch. (I felt opposite when I saw AP RO for the first time, I wanted it! ) 
Nothing from what I saw impressed me and left me in aw! 
Except the history and facts we all know about P. P. 
Looking at it next to my Moonwatch... 
Well, you be the judge!

Minutes earlier I talked to a father son from California. 
A big guy wearing a big watch that I see for the first time in my restaurant. 
Citizen Ecozilla! 








I love this watch and had 2 myself. 
I sold both because I never worned it. 
This guy has 2 as well and was thrilled to talk about it and the same about our food! 
Tx Jeff the surfer and 14 year old son! 









On my way to work while exiting the metro I spotted a guy wearing Tudor Pelagos. 
There was just no time for anything but it reminded me how beautiful Pelagos is. I had it twice and hopefully will again.

Last one I'll mention tonight is this Seiko I saw few days back. 
It was on gray nato and it draw attention. 








I talked shortly with the owner who was Australian and unfortunately not a WIS. 
My hopes got up when I saw that strap but it was pure coincidence that he choosed to switch it on nato. 








At any rate, it was awesome to see it and it was very impressive looking model.

Happy Father's day,


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> He asked me how much I think it cost to service it ?
> (Knowing a little bit about Rolex and Omega service I increased the number I thought very high and said $1500)
> He said no, he paid 6 thousand dollars!
> Whaaaat?!?!?!
> I still can't believe it .


Blimey! That's the cost of a Rolex/Omega watch.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in Portofino on holiday and saw a lot of what looked like nice watches but, with my poor eyesight I could only make out what looked like a Breitling Navitimer.


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aquanaut is not to everyone's taste. I think it looks better on a rubber strap. Would your desire change if you say a nautilus of PP dress watch?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure, it's more of a reaction! 
Impulse. 
I remember when I saw that AP I thought to myself ;
I think I could have only one watch and that would be it! 

Or when I saw that DLC Seamaster. I really wanted it!
Same with DLC Daytona from maybe a month ago. 

This is solely my personal opinion and feeling towards this particular model. 
I find PP being epiphany of quality and craftsmanship. 
I can only wish to have one once! 
But to simplify , I think I would like much better Nautilus or Calatrava for instance. 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm at the Dullas airport Btw and I saw Sea of cool pieces. 
Blue Tudor Heritage Chrono just passed me by. 
It was on nato. 
There was Subs and Seamaster that I had chance to take a snap. 








Since I already started today I might as well make the whole post.

Chopard is not your everyday watch in this parts but I see it more and more. 
Mille Miglia is most common but
Grand Turismo XL model is a first timer for me 








I was helping young couple and found out that he got it 7-8 years ago. 








It's very hard to say exact age of this model because it looks very modern and this one was in remarkable shape, 








The guy had very small wrist so it looked huge on his hand 








Again, unfortunately the owner is no WIS. 
We are so rare, I'm telling you, how many times was the owner actual WIS. 
Only a few times in the last 300 something posts! 









Last piece was a very fast transaction while young tall preppy guy was paying for his meal. 
I saw him for the first time and I immediately recognized his beautiful Longines chronograph. 








I asked about it and as many people he was pleased someone recognized his watch. 








He owns Rolex as well but prefers this one instead. 








I have to say I'm not so surprised. 
This watch is very attractive and next to Submariner looks like it has much more going on. 
And it does. 
It's all matter of tastes and we don't judge on those.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dsabinojr said:


> Blimey! That's the cost of a Rolex/Omega watch.


$8K just a decade ago.... $6K for a servicing, even a very thorough one is beyond ridiculous.

What can you say? Obviously the watch isn't _*that*_ fragile or unreliable. Lost some respect for P.P. just now if that's the sort of racket they're pulling. Also, I'm sorry; but that owner clearly has more money than brains. Nearly the cost of the watch back then, and it has only been 10 years? No, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> $8K just a decade ago.... $6K for a servicing, even a very thorough one is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> What can you say? Obviously the watch isn't _*that*_ fragile or unreliable. Lost some respect for P.P. just now if that's the sort of racket they're pulling. Also, I'm sorry; but that owner clearly has more money than brains. Nearly the cost of the watch back then, and it has only been 10 years? No, absolutely ridiculous.


Then you'll be thrilled to hear that he tried to have the bracelet(lug) fixed but P. P. didn't want to except it to be fixed before the whole service is done. 
I assume he never before had it serviced.
When he finally sent it to service they fixed the lug that was loose or that had some kind of issue and he was charged for the lug $200.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Then you'll be thrilled to hear that he tried to have the bracelet(lug) fixed but P. P. didn't want to except it to be fixed before the whole service is done.
> I assume he never before had it serviced.
> When he finally sent it to service they fixed the lug that was loose or that had some kind of issue and he was charged for the lug $200.
> 
> ...


Got to be honest, Roberto.... That's still a huge discrepancy. If the watch had gone unserviced for 20 years or longer, that price for servicing (even by High-End watch standards) would have been reasonable. But only 10 years old? Yes, a watch should be serviced every 5 years or so. But 10 just isn't a large enough gap for that price-quote on servicing.

Did the owner mention if his watch had been in an accident? Something where it was completely thrashed and in desperate need of servicing? In that case, $6K would seem just right.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Noticed these at work..... an Omega that appeared to be an Olympic edition Seamaster......and an Oris Williams F1, black with yellow accents


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

No
Apparently everything except that lug was ok.. 
When he asked to be fixed they probably checked the books and saw he never had it serviced before. 
Perhaps he's not saying something or that's just how it is. 
I'm sure it would be possible to find out how much PP charges for service. 
He mentioned that this watch runs around 24k (but that's a new watch) and he paid 8 for it. 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> No
> Apparently everything except that lug was ok..
> When he asked to be fixed they probably checked the books and saw he never had it serviced before.
> Perhaps he's not saying something or that's just how it is.
> ...


Very surprising to hear that the lug was the only issue he had with it, which prompted that type of price-quote from P.P.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ConElPueblo (Jan 25, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Got to be honest, Roberto.... That's still a huge discrepancy. If the watch had gone unserviced for 20 years or longer, that price for servicing (even by High-End watch standards) would have been reasonable. But only 10 years old? Yes, a watch should be serviced every 5 years or so. But 10 just isn't a large enough gap for that price-quote on servicing.
> 
> Did the owner mention if his watch had been in an accident? Something where it was completely thrashed and in desperate need of servicing? In that case, $6K would seem just right.


Not too dificult to believe: If you thought of buying a Patek Philippe&#8230; | Watch Guy


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

At a neighborhood festival I met a guy wearing an Orange Monster. Didn't really get the opportunity to ask about his interest in watches, but I don't think those are common outside of WIS/WUS circles. I wonder what he'll be wearing next time...


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Was working at Five Guys the other day and this customer came in and I thought he was wearing a Bulova. I asked him about it and he tilted it towards me and turns out it was simply a Rolex homage.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Was working at Five Guys the other day and this customer came in and I thought he was wearing a Bulova. I asked him about it and he tilted it towards me and turns out it was simply a Rolex homage.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Haha! Well played ;-)


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> At a neighborhood festival I met a guy wearing an Orange Monster. Didn't really get the opportunity to ask about his interest in watches, but I don't think those are common outside of WIS/WUS circles. I wonder what he'll be wearing next time...


I had an orange monster on at a neighborhood festival a few weeks ago. Where were ya?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

ConElPueblo said:


> Not too difficult to believe: If you thought of buying a Patek Philippe&#8230; | Watch Guy


Like I mentioned, definitely lost some respect for P.P.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> This is his first time in this restaurant, the metro we talked is probably 4 metro stops away so I'm thinking: boy what are the chances!?


Although this is not a watch related story, I got stirred by your post and had to share it. :-d

I was born&raised in a small European country, it used to be common in school back then&there to have a desk mate, they had these desks at school and they put 2 kids together always. Normally it would be boy-girl, boy-girl but in my 1st year at school we were twice as many boys as compared to girls in my class so my desk mate was this cheeky kid. We used to do a lot of tomfoolery together. That was just for one year, because his family moved to another city and that was the last time I saw him, we were 7 back then.

Forward 15 years, I'm 22 years old , having finished my last year of Uni and got my first "real" job, in FL, USA. I was already in FL for about a year when one day I go to Publix across the road from where I was living back then (Boynton Beach) and I was actually just picking up few things in a hurry. As I was going to the cashier to pay, at the next till I see this young girl, speaking my native language, to a guy next to her, couldn't see his face due to angle. At first I thought it'd be weird to just say hi but when the guy turned around, I immediately had a strong feeling I know him from somewhere, couldn't tell how/where from though. So I sat there for the next minute or so, trying hard to remember when I had the my Eureka moment, that it was him so I simply had to ask. I simply asked his name, the guy looks at me weirdly at first :-s but then, as amazing as it may seem, I could see him getting that sparkle in his eye and he asks my name also! It was really a cool moment, we went for a couple of beers immediately after and talked about what we did in those 15 years.

Ok, sorry for the off-topic, move along now, nothing to see here :-!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

drickster said:


> I had an orange monster on at a neighborhood festival a few weeks ago. Where were ya?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


A bit south of you: Mechanicsville, VA. Unless you have one heckuva commute!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I already mentioned that it's the whole year behind us since I started this thread.
> I will dedicate one post to that specially but the whole reason or better, the straw that broke the camels back, the watch that finally made me started this idea was Patek Philipe.
> I was seeing many different timepieces around but P. Philipe was the breaking point!
> They are scarce and I never spotted another one,.... Until tonight!!!
> ...


What I don't understand is the guy owns these type of watches and doesn't have the correct date set. I thought they have winders or butlers to set them when they lay them out for the owner to choose in the morning. The wrong date??!!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Was working at Five Guys the other day and this customer came in and I thought he was wearing a Bulova. I asked him about it and he tilted it towards me and turns out it was simply a Rolex homage.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Clap. Clap. Clap.

Well done.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As soon I walked to work today I spotted 2 New Yorkers by the bar. 
One had 2001. Coke GMT Master ll.
Very nice faded bezel. 








While talking to them mostly about soccer I found out they are from Big Apple. 








He bought the watch new and used it since pretty extensively. 
You can see it on the piece itself but it's still a beauty. 









This Sinn is probably fifth one we had and I'm happy we have exposure to more German watches. 








The guy was also German and of course not a WIS. 








He has it for number of years and loves it. 








Talking about German watches I'm pretty sure you all heard about Nomos being available in US as of the other day after they had a big Expo in NY itself!

While at the bar I noticed a young Hispanic guy setting the time on his watch. 
To me, that's like someone dangling a carrot!!! 
I asked him about it and ends up it's Mido Multiform chronograph ! 








Another first timer here. 
Unfortunately this particular model is not the best representative of this almost hundred years old Swiss brand (meaning it's quartz) 








I see them on FS section sometimes and I know there are some very attractive models out there. 









The last watch I'll mention is another viewing from the airport from yesterday.
It looked beautiful and simple. 
I was standing not even a foot from it but I couldn't read the name or identify it my self. ! 
If someone can figure it I would like to know what is it. 
It was around 36mm,very fine, quality made. 








I took a snap because there was literally no time plus the guy was on the bluetooth talking to someone. 
We were in the little metro between platforms . 









Tx

Roberto


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you, Roberto. This is a great thread. I love the way you write and the simplicity of your observations. Hope to bump into one of these days and have a chat about watches. Regards.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


>


I don't know about that, but the skirt in the background (that is in focus) looks particularly yummy!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Still no grand seikos? And good eye on the guy who caught the skirt in the background!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I was at a function earlier this week and 2 of my fellow senior lawyers were sporting Swatch and Ck quartz watches.

Same day later on, I had a meeting with one of the most senior and most respected lawyers in the country and although I have seen his watch before, today we met at my office and I took the opportunity to quiz him about his watch. When I first noticed it, I could see that it was a Rolex Air King, but that it had something extra on the dial. He said he got it as a gift, for services rendered to the Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Bahrain. He said he has had it for 20 years and that he only serviced it after 18 years as it worked like a charm. Some of our other senior lawyers have Submariners and Daytonas, but none with an extra symbol like this one: -










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

The other day I mentioned how much I like to see watches other than Swiss. 
Especially German! 
I like them for their quality, design and precision. 
The other thing I was writing about was Nomos Glashutte officially coming to US market. 
I never saw Nomos in person until two days ago. (morning after my post about Nomos in New York)

It was noticeable that tall nicely put together German is sporting something quality and bit different. 
When I inquired about his lunch and of course his watch he asked me :
It's Nomos, do you know it? 








I of course knew about it and gave him my 2 cents about it what peeked his interest in me being interested! (now that's a mouth full!) 








He got it recently but always had one of the models in the past. 
He's a loyal customer and fan for many years. 








As seen, this one is a dark dialed and very under the radar but attractive as hell. 
I was really impressed by it. 
As you can see I was packing my Speedmaster on that day.

I have a hard time deciding which one should I talk about next.

I had pleasure of meeting very nice gentleman Neale and his son who have cool little tradition of stopping by "my" restaurant every time they take a haircut next door. 
The day I met them was no exception. 
I approached their table to make sure everything is by our standard when a vintage gem on father's wrist caught my eye! 
1960's Breitling Top Time 








What to say?! Beautiful! 
He is wearing this watch for past 40 years every day . 
He got it from his father with another piece, JLC which he promised to send me pictures of. 








Looking at father and son and this amazing time piece I realize that there is another tradion that will continue in their family. 








A son will inherent those same time keepers as the father did 40 years ago. 








Funny story comes with this Breitling. 
Several years ago Mr. Neale was suggested Tourneau as place to service his watches. 
After he shipped it to them the watch was supposed to be sent to Switzerland and it was after first sitting 3 months at Tourneau. 
He was quoted $1500 for full service. 
As time was passing, nothing was happening after numerous phone calls he requested the watch back. 
That took another 3 months. 
Finally when as he putted nicely, watch came from 6 month vacation he sent it to a little watch shop in San Diego where he was charged 200 dollars for service. 
And since then he is sending his watches there! 
Tx guys!

The last but not least I'll mention will be Montblanc Chronograph that I was writing about maybe a month ago.

I didn't have chance to talk to a guest who seemed completely uninterested in any kind of interaction with staff at that time.

The other day I actually talked to the same gentleman and finally was able to take a picture of his Stainless steel Montblanc. 








Even though he seemed reserved that night (which is totally fine because he or anyone else are not there to talk about horology) experience was completely opposite. 
A very friendly guy who got this particular timepiece as a gift from his ex wife. 








I don't know about the wife but the watch is a looker! 
It grabs you with its size and shine. 
At that time they lived in England where I assume is similar to here regarding how often we can see this model in wild!
Rarely.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

In Amsterdam this morning, I saw a man about 70 years old stepping out of an Audi TT wearing what appeared to be one of those 57mm Diesel watch momstrosities. I was momentarily stunned because I expected those to be worn by Justin Bieber clones.

I managed to shake off the stun and walk away.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Not necessarily in the "wild", but I was at my cousin's med school graduation party today. It was held at my aunt and uncle's house. Most of my cousin's uncles (on the other side) are doctors. I saw:

2 Rolex Submariners 
2 Rolex GMT Master II
1 Rolex Explorer II
1 Rolex Datejust
1 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 6 (I think. It was the one with the seconds at 6'o clock)
1 Tag Heuer Calibre S
I also saw a bunch of fashion watches like Skagen, Hugo Boss, Armani, etc. 

I wore my Planet Ocean.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

While helping at the bar yesterday evening I met Carlos, young Hispanic guy. 
I noticed he's wearing fairly large and unusually shaped watch. 
When I came closer my heart started to beat faster. 
I was looking at Jorg Hysek timepiece! 








This is the first time I see this brand in person but I know about it enough to recognize it. 








It's a relatively new company but Mr. Hysek is very well known in horological, design and business circles. 
This guy is in one way or another connected with Rolex, Breguet and similar names in his past. 








His watches represent high precision, innovation and amazing design(IMO) . 
I get excited about watches in general but in this way only when there is something extraordinary. 
And on if those was sitting right in front of me! 








This model is a Diver, from Abyss line and it is colossal in size. 
After the initial shock of size you start seeing unbelievable design and metal work of the case. 
The owner, Carlos got it several years back and new it was over 11k.
He was very friendly and excited that someone is interested in his beautiful watch. 
His friend said while we were talking that it seems like we speak completely different language (he was wearing TW STEEL) and wasn't in to watches at all. 








I told Carlos about this forum and emailed him the link. 
I feel lucky I was able to see this stunning time machine!

Today, while running around my eyes were drowned by unusual piece that first looked like something uninteresting and almost "plastic" until I started talking to the owner. 
I introduced myself to a lovely couple, Meg and Preston who enjoyed the food and the concept of the restaurant.

I was interested to hear about the unusual watch he was sporting and boy was I in for a treat!!!

First off all let me say that Preston is retired and after his career as a "medicine man" he followed his passion, racing. 
This gentlemen is driving professionally and semi pro in two different divisions. 
In one, he is a leading driver, numero uno!
He showed me pictures of his car, Ford Mustang on steroids 








This is his car and of course his number. (later I'll explain the number) 
Now, the watch he was wearing was
Scalfaro
I never heard about it before but after hearing about it and looking them up on Web I'm very impressed. 








So what this guy's are doing is they are integrating pieces of famous cars in to watches! 
How freaking cool is that? 
I know about Romain Jerome watches that do something similar nut this is very specific. 








The watch is incredibly detailed, pretty heavy and absolutely unique. 
This one has integrated parts of famous Porsche 917








One of the cars this company used parts from is also famous 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO (most expensive car in the world) that was owned by Nick Mason from Pink Floyd. 








The fact is, it's not for masses but there's obviously enough car/watch enthusiasts! 








When I asked Preston does he has any other watches he said :
Nothing much, Tag Carrera and Omega Seamaster like those are your most common and plain watches. 
And you know, next to this one it certainly seems so. 
He never wears any of his other timepieces but he's hoping once to get a Tag Heuer Monaco Steve McQueen as a present from his lovely wife! 
After we already said goodbye he stopped me and gave me his official hat with number 35!(I was probably had to ask him to sign it) 








This was a wonderful experience and listening to Preston talking about races and cars It reminded me how much I love this hobby! 
He was lucky enough to turn his passion and hobby after successful career in to something more.
I can only dream of something like that.

On both occasions I was wearing my GMT Pepsi and on both occasions I got compliments for it.

Awesome day!

Tx Carlos, Tx Preston and Meg!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Roberto,

Thanks for sharing all of these watches you spot in the wild while at work. I like everything you post in this thread, as well as your explanations. Some of the pieces you have reported are really unique and interesting and it is a pleasure to read about them in your thread and then do some additional research on my own afterwards. This thread is what actually made me decide to become a member of WUS. I was coming here a lot to just read and do research but I actually joined because of your thread. Thanks!
Sean


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Sean 
It's very nice to hear such a positive comments. 


Tx


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm realizing more and more how much I enjoy meeting" face "behind the interesting timepiece. 
That doesn't happen very often because I'm restricted by time and it's not really appropriate but every once in a while I get to know the owner little more than just pleasantries. 
Tonight I met John, very vital guy in his 60s I would say. 
His white bread and hear combined with gold frame glasses made him look noble and wise. 
Long sleeve plead shirt was hiding his watch from beginning but I noticed him for some reason as soon as he walked in the door. 
After closing he was one of the last customers still sipping his beer. 
At that point I could see a rose gold bracelet and my first thought was Longines. 
But it wasn't, it was gorgeous 30's solid gold Omega on original gold bracelet. 








Since there were no more guests we had chance to speak more than usually. John is coming from California and is in DC for the business meeting. 
I learned that he loves watches in general but his interest lies mostly in Chronographs. 








The ones I remember he mentioned he has are Longings conversion from the pocket watch from 1930's, Tourneau Chronograph from 40's, Accutron Spaceview (that he actually bought brand new sometimes in 70's)...
and others. What a wonderful little collection. 








This stunning Omega he bought many, many years ago in NY together with the bracelet. 
He was interested in watches I had and I think we both enjoyed the conversation. 
One of the best "in wild" experiences. 








Coming from 30's this Omega seems like a giant. 
My first thought and question was :Is this conversion from the pocket watch? 
But he thinks it's not. 








Next to my GMT it must be around 38mm.Huge for that time period! 
Awesome guy and wonderful time machines.

Another firs timer was this little Concord
Chronograph 








Definitely unusual and not your everyday watch. 
I actually know the owner. 
He got it as a present from his wife but never took time to wear it. 
After being lost for many years somewhere in their home she found it by accident and decided it looks better on her! 








Concord has very interesting and unusual history, from one of the first luxury brands (for using precious metals)in early teens to 70's when they made the thinnest watch every at that point. 
It was called Delirium. 








Picture is from Web.
It looks very thin for that time and it was instant hit .
After they made Delirium 2 but it never repeated number ones success.(even though it was even thinner) 








The design is reminiscent of AP and few other luxury brands which was the whole idea. 
Price wise, it's not on the cheap side and one of the interesting facts is that they apparently created this whole secondary gray market in order to bust sales but it if course boomeranged back and hurt companies credibility. 
How ever it is, this one looks great on the wife. Hot and different!

As last I'll mention this obviously new Raymond Weil. 
It was one of those fast Hi-how are you- good by while this young student was paying for his lunch. 
I never saw this model before. 








It is quartz movement but very attractive design and size (around 43mm) 








Combination of old pocket watch look and modern design and materials makes it very appealing.

I myself am becoming inseparable with my GMT but I'm contemplating of something new after I get rid of my Breitling. 
It's a waste to just sit in the box.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

You must make a lot of watch lovers very happy Roberto! If someone asked me about mine and knew even half as much as you do then conversing with them would make my day!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Geof, 
Appreciated! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## swiftgs (Nov 27, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I already mentioned that it's the whole year behind us since I started this thread.
> I will dedicate one post to that specially but the whole reason or better, the straw that broke the camels back, the watch that finally made me started this idea was Patek Philipe.
> I was seeing many different timepieces around but P. Philipe was the breaking point!
> They are scarce and I never spotted another one,.... Until tonight!!!
> ...


This must be a joke??? 6K for service, a watch PP back from service and already full of marks.....

If this is a real PP I will NEVER buy a watch like this, I had to google it because just the lume markings look absolutely misaliged, as well the movement decoration is way off. I think this guy has entertained you with a story full of BS. As a referance I added a picture how the lume markings should be:


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

swiftgs said:


> This must be a joke??? 6K for service, a watch PP back from service and already full of marks.....
> 
> If this is a real PP I will NEVER buy a watch like this, I had to google it because just the lume markings look absolutely misaliged, as well the movement decoration is way off. I think this guy has entertained you with a story full of BS. As a referance I added a picture how the lume markings should be:
> 
> View attachment 1538450


Your pic has no number, just date at 3 oclock. Is that a definitive sign that the live shot is a fake, or was there a change in design at some point I wonder?

Edit: some searching on Aquanaut history showed the 3 on the dial was a feature of 506X model aquanauts, which were discontinued in 2006. Current models do not have the 3 but it's not a sign of forgery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swiftgs (Nov 27, 2012)

To be honest I don't know. But the picture I posted is a shot from Basel World, so no doubt that is a real one. I can't Imagine PP would place the lume markers all misaligned, no lume at 3 and the 3 mark placed almost in the date window. Makes just no sence. Based on that I would say the other PP is 100 procent fake.


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

I just don't see anything wrong with it. Everything looks fine, even the movement. Google aquanaut 5065 and compare, as the one you have there is a new model. As for the nicks, he said it was serviced "a few months ago"; more than enough time to develop some wear.


----------



## swiftgs (Nov 27, 2012)

Allright, I took both pictures in Paint, and illustrated the differences:










1. Look inside the red circles and see how the 5 minute markers are totally wrong aligned! (To illustrate this even beter I drew some lines. On the original they all go right through the center matching the marker/line on the other side. On the fake one it makes no sense, no way an original Patek will leave like this. 
2. Look at the blue circle, the fake one is missing the lume marker there, alle the originals I found on google have this marker
3. Look at the quality of the applied indicies, they look like crap
4. Look at the Patek Philipe logo, also this one seems way off
5. The bracelet is different (though maybe a new version)
6. The movenent is sure not the same, google High res pictures and you see what I mean.


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

It isn't the same aquanaut. It's a discontinued 5065, as has been said more than once... the movement is fine too, when compared to pictures. Everything you pointed out has simply changed since this model was discontinued.


----------



## swiftgs (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking at your pictures now, It seems you're right. I Apologize for the confusion  It is indeed an older version of the aquanaut!!! 

Still I wouldn't expect such markers but it is the way it is on that watch! I excuse myself one more time


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

No problems at all, swift. I can actually see your point of view. The new models just make so much more sense to the point that it is surprising that patek made the design choices they did with the old models. Those minute and hour markings are indeed odd.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So I was in court this morning and one of the lawyers who normally wears a Rolex Submariner waltzes into court with a watch on his wrist so that it was not under his jacket and clearly visible, and it was not the Rolex Submariner so I took a closer look. And what a beauty he was wearing, very clearly, unmistakably, sporting a Cartier Roadster. It was the white dial, 3-hand, stainless steel iteration. I never thought much of this watch before but it looked very classy.


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)

Love reading all the interesting stories about customers, their reactions and the stories they have to tell! Very fascinating!
Also, love your new GMT, good choice :-!.

I want to talk about this PVD Daytona... 
To me, it looks like a fake!

1) The depth of the rehaut is wrong, the Daytona is thinner than a typical chrono (something that this one isn't)
2) Also, the bezel's tachymeter numbers aren't correct and a little misaligned. 
3) Finally, caseback sticker on a caseback that has been PVD? That sticker doesn't even read 116520 either!

Don't let fakes spoil the fun though, i'm surprised you're not picking up more fakes actually.
Heaps of gorgeous watches i can't wait to hear more about them and their owners! :-!



Roberto Jaksic said:


> And today, oh boy, today's groups were Embassies!
> Specifically two guys from Romanian Embassy with Omegas (which I'll revile other time) and 2 guys from Mexican Embassy!
> That's the guy I want to tell you about.
> I was introduced to him today and was blown away by his watch!
> ...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

kimnkk said:


> Love reading all the interesting stories about customers, their reactions and the stories they have to tell! Very fascinating!
> Also, love your new GMT, good choice :-!.
> 
> I want to talk about this PVD Daytona...
> ...


I agree, my first impressions were that something was wrong.

I was going to do some research but you've already done that.

Anyway, as you said lets not spoil the fun.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

That may very well be! 
I'm glad there are some real experts out there. 
I obviously missed it but then again, I'm not looking for it either. 
And I'm far from knowing much about Daytonas. 
Still have to get there and try that one


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I spotted this huge 47mm Panerai right away. It has distinct features of any PAM but still special enough differences that one can now with no doubt , this is Fiddy! 








The young gentleman sporting this gorgeous piece of machinery didn't really care about it. 
Until recently he was wearing Dolce Gabbana and similar fashion brands. 
His business partner who is from what I hear "complete watch fanatic" and by his choice of presents obviously WIS) was more and more annoyed by his friends choice of watches. 
Finally he presented him with this beauty. 








Some business partner, I say!!! 
But they are also best friends. 
Now, he still doesn't care about it and you can hear it from talking with him but he is aware how special this present was. 
Apparently, this Panerai is better than any of his partners other watches. 
(now that's nice) 
I'm pretty sure everyone here knows enough about PAM 127. 
Fiddy is historical and probably one of the most popular Panerai special editions. 
It is made as omage to original 50's Italian military Panerai. 
(those Italians...!) 
The movement is made similar to old Rolex pocket watches. 
Gold hands, sandwich dial with super luminova, the list goes on.... 








Unfortunately it wasn't convenient to ask the guy to take the watch off so I took this last pic of the Web just to show you what is all the fuss about! 
Seeing my interest he said he'll definitely stop by with his partner.

I'm sorry I wasn't able to take better photos of the next watch but it happened do fast. 
I was at my daughter's graduation and while leaving in the end, together with hundreds of other parents I appeared next to the one of the teachers who I noticed earlier was wearing something interesting and vintage. 
Walking next to him towards the exit I asked him is that 40's Omega or JLC?! 
It was JLC from 40's,a present from his mom to his dad. 








The watch is very small but interesting because of its shape. 
Round face in squered watch. 
I also asked can I take a picture for this thread and the guy was ok with it.









All that happened in 45 seconds or so, so excuse the quality. 
I'm still enjoying my GMT but I have something else I'm the mail!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Yesterday night, riding the subway, I spotted a man (perhaps mid-30s) in the same subway car. He was wearing a TAG Heuer Carrera chronograph. Looked like the black dial version with the date at 6 O'clock. It was the NYC subway. So, no one walks up to a stranger and starts up a conversation. Only exception being to ask if the train stops at a certain spot. One question about stops, a quick answer, a quick "thanks" (if the person asking isn't a manner-less jerk); and that's it.

Damn driver took his sweet time getting to where he needed to be. As he walked by, munching on something, the mid-30's gentleman and I both raised our arms a bit and in an independent but odd shared moment; we both checked the time exactly the same way on our watches. I was wearing my Citizen titanium-cased BM7080-03E model.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't see more than 3 Panera in almost one year. 
And from only yesterday I saw 3 as well. First that Fiddy, then today on my way to work guy was coming towards me on the street wearing one of the models with subdial on 3 o'clock and power reserve on 8 o'clock. 
Finally at work, during Germany - Algeria game there was a family of Germans with two little kids in their country jerseys. (very cute) 
Father was sporting nice simple Panerai (I never asked about the reference number) 








It also had exposed back but they were so much in the game that I was happy to get anything and didn't want to push my luck. 









Next watch is a first timer as far as taking picture. 
I saw one Christopher Ward before but didn't have opportunity for photo. 
This one was impressive and I liked it a lot. 
C. Ward Trident C60








Guy,mid 30s was wearing it on nato strap which made it look really sporty. 
I thought he changed the strap on his own but I learned it actually comes like that. 








Attractive, beautiful color,most universal size of 42mm,perfect summer watch! 








I can't judge the movement but to my knowledge Selitta sw200 is a working horse and known as very reliable. 
I had it in few of my watches, most recent Oris TT1. 








Guy seemed very happy with it!

Just the other day I talked about relatively uncommon Concord watch that was as well a first timer. 
And what a coincidence, there comes another one. 
This time it was a vintage Concord from 80's that looked good on the big guy in the suit and tie. 
Even small, watch had a nice wrist presence and the owner said it's one of his favorite vintage pieces. 
I had my GMT, that I switched to leather Hodinkee type strap. 
I did the same with my Speedy for the summer months that are already here!


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Love this thread! I work in the VIP room in a casino, and some of the watches I see are phenomenal. A lot are also hideously expensive, albeit mega tacky.

Unfortunately photography is out of the question.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

A restauranter client walked into my office today wearing a watch with the famous crown on the watch bracelet. It had a steel case, silvery dial and the equally famous cyclops lens. A nice, simple Datejust II. Not a model that I have seen before in the wild.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Coming to work today I saw another Panerai.. This time a middle aged guy with Fedora hat was wearing Submersible! 
That's one of my favorite Panerai models. 
This one was beautiful Titanium model that's as well my preference over SS. 








It's so unusual to see so many in only few days. 
At work while the USA - Belgium game was on several new faces came to see it and two independent guys were wearing Omega Seamaster Professional. 
Two different ones, both full size and both on bracelet. 
Since we already had those I didn't want to go for it. 
Other reason was the game!

Interesting piece from the weekend was Breitling Montbriliant. 








Very rich and detailed watch. 
Guy sitting by him self was uninterested in the game on TV or young ladies around him. 
I found it curious so I approached him and noticed his very nice time piece! 








I never took a closer look at it because it always seemed and "sounded" to blingy. But now, I'm definitely a fan! 
Love the day date window.

After the game today I spotted a guy wearing Seiko kinetic GMT on what it seemed to be Tungsten. 








I started talking and found out he has it for 4 years and wasn't ever able to set GMT hand and date to show exact time! 
He also didn't know much about the piece it self (except that it's nice!) 
I took it and set it for him in 30 seconds showing him how to do it! 
He was in genuine aww! 
He told me his bowing to my technical skills with his hands up! 
It was funny moment. 









I always liked Rolex Yachtmaster and this guy who has numerous other watches is using his as a daily wearer. 








It's unusual enough to be interesting and different. 
There's so many Subs and SDs but much less YMs. 








If you recollect maybe 10 months ago we had one ladys Tx. One of my staff, a young Colombian women is still wearing lady's YM she got as a present from her parents. 
That was only other I had chance to take a look in closer . 
I'm still enjoying my GMT on this very nice and comfortable leather.


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

earlier today i just saw someone with what i think was a paul newman daytona. its a first time for me as i am new to the watch world. i took a first glance and i instantly thought it was a paul newman daytona, and then i took a second glance to look at the crown and i saw a rolex logo. not a sight i see everyday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I met Larry six or so weeks ago when I visited his yard sale half a mile from my house. 
It was immediately clear that Larry has a very good taste and his YS was definitely a gem. 
I bought one military looking pocket watch and Letter Scale from 1920's.
While I was paying we started talking and I asked does he have any more watches, perhaps vintage for sale. 
He didn't have any FS but he had little vintage collection that he brought out to show me. (That was very nice of him since he saw me for the first time in his life) 
My accent prompt him to ask my heritage and ends his wife and I are from the same area. 
We sad our good bye in my native toung(he spoke a bit because of his wife) and that was that!

Now me being me I started to think as I was driving away :
Why didn't I took pictures of those watches? 
There was nothing unbelievable or rare between those pieces but it was a nice little collection of vintage and he was such a nice guy and I felt more and more like I missed on something.

Fast forward to day before yesterday, I'm returning home from Costco and passing through Larry's block. 
I contemplated few times before to stop by his house but for the most part I was to busy. 
Which made this opportunity perfect (except for the fact that my car was full of groceries from Costco including eggs, all kinds of meats and some chocolate sweets and outside was close to 93 degrees and humidity like in sauna ) 
As soon as I parked i saw Larry in his yard working on something on his house. 
Walking towards him he spotted me and greeted me again I'm my language shouting my name! (I knew I made a good decision to stop by) 
I explained why I'm here mentioning this thread and he invited me in. 
















There's several nice little pieces in his collection. 
My favorite one is Longines from late 40s 
























With proceeds from that very Yard Sale Larry purchased this two NOS pieces from Watchmaker that we both use. 








He is in one way or another somehow connected with watches. 
He obviously likes vintage and has an eye for beautiful. He is also a designer and his home is eclectic mixture of styles from Art Deco to Mid Century Modern with amazing details from other decades. 
Three Hamiltons were also part of this wonderful group. 
















Some of the pieces were inherited and some bought. 








Another one next to Longines that drew my attention was Cortobert with fancy lug holders from same era. 
It was around 37-38mm which made it huge for that time period. 








Now, one of the most interesting details and reason why I said he is somehow connected with watches in this or that way is this little Movado Museum. 








We all know about Movado Museum. We all saw it, had it or something third. 
But what we didn't know (at least I didn't) is that this was designed by Mr. Nathan G. Horwitt sometimes in late 50's.








Mr.Horwitt was industrial designer who's hobby was designing watches! 
He designed and patented Museum and sold it to Movado. 








He was also Larry's father's uncle! 
So there you go, awesome story about cool watches and history (In my head at least) 
You might noticed in one picture I was wearing my GMT on that day!


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

School fete yesterday, and a guy had a rather stunning full yellow gold Sub strapped to his wrist...


----------



## Nicode70 (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday, at my local swatch shop, i noticed a Guy wearing a LE Carrera Jack Heuer 80 édition.

He noticed me noticing him.


----------



## JFColeman (Jul 6, 2014)

Guy next to me the other day was wearing a grey teak dial Aqua Terra. His friend next to him was wearing a Planet Ocean and the man on the other side of me was also wearing an older version of the PO! I was in good company I think


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Was in court this morning and there was an empty space by the bar so I took it and the lawyers to my left and right we're sporting some classy watches. To my left, an elderly lawyer was wearing a green bezel, green dial Rolex Submariner. To my right, another veteran lawyer was wearing a Cartier Roadster white dial in stainless steel. I was sporting my Breguet Type XX. To an observer with a discerning eye, that would have been some nice eye candy, but I think I was the only one who noticed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Coming to work today I saw another Panerai.. This time a middle aged guy with Fedora hat was wearing Submersible!
> That's one of my favorite Panerai models.
> This one was beautiful Titanium model that's as well my preference over SS.


I'm sure some people find them tacky, but I love boldly branded rubber straps. I have the TAG-branded rubber strap for my Aquaracer, and the subtlety of the OEM Omega strap for the SMP was a big minus for me about that watch. Love this PAM strap.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As I'm writing this sitting on the train from Downtown DC I'm looking at the young man with the glasses in the yellow shirt texting. 
He's in jeans and running shoes and there's nothing different with him then any other person on this train. 
Except, Here's wearing very nice black faced Rolex Milgauss. 
Even though we had Milgauss in the past on the block i wouldn't mind taking a closer look but he is clearly deep in to his phone and I don't want to disturb him. 
On my way to the metro I passed several "watches of interest" including two SMP and one I'm not a 100 percent Grand Seiko. 
It was positively dark blue Seiko and it's hands were pointing me in to Grand direction but I can't be for sure! 
The guy just passed me and I had a clear look but my exposure and experience with Seiko is minimal. 
Another sign was the way he was dressed and fact he was exiting very nice Mayflower Hotel.

But enough about Seiko, I had luck to see today beautiful, actually stunning Zenith Elite Defy Power Reserve . 









A guy was having lunch with his buddy, both having Arugula Pizza. (delicious choice) I approached the table when his buddy went to refill their sodas. 
He bought the watch 7-8 years ago in Dubai and says it is a great investment (I assume it costs way more today)









As soon as I mention this thread he took it off his wrist and gave it to me.
Watch is big and rich in detail it's mat but stars around the bezel and elaborate bracelet are "shining" and calling your eyes. 








I always loved Zenith,from young 22 year old entrepreneur watchmaker who had a vision, extremely rich history and ground breaking inventions to simply beautiful design intertwined with high end watchmaking. 
My first Zenith was 50's Pilot Chronograph.

The other day I Mentioned Mido and interesting design of their watches. 
Yesterday, I spotted this attractive black Mido Multifort, this time automatic. 








Middle aged bold guy said he was looking for the watch he can wear on any occasion and with any outfit. 








I guess this watch fits the bill. 
I think Mido design is playful and bold as it's their role in horological history. 
Very much as Zenith a lot of contributions on technology and innovations in marketing and materials .









Few months back when I still had Sea Dweller I met this French with for his wrist huge DSSD. 








For some reason from the first look it seemed like a fake but I never took time to look closely after I took pictures . 








In all honesty I think there was a encouraging small number of fake watches in the last year that I'm doing this. 
Every time when there was a fake the person said him self it's not an original watch. 
This guy didn't say anything so I decided to give him benefit of the doubt.
Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Few months back when I still had Sea Dweller I met this French with for his wrist huge DSSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's very likely a fake. That rehaut engraving is just wrong and a real DSSD has a ceramic bezel.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

And the wrong lume pip, and polished central links. A few fakes is unfortunately inevitable in this thread; as long as Roberto promises to smash them with a hammer upon the client's return I'll let it slide. "Hey - you're the guy with the Rolex again - lets have a look" "Ah - you remembered - here ya go"

SMASH!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Lol what an embarrassing fake


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> And the wrong lume pip, and polished central links. A few fakes is unfortunately inevitable in this thread; as long as Roberto promises to smash them with a hammer upon the client's return I'll let it slide. "Hey - you're the guy with the Rolex again - lets have a look" "Ah - you remembered - here ya go"
> 
> SMASH!
> View attachment 1558698


Lol


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Got a bit of a treat today on the subway. Fellow rider, Asian man in his early 30s, dressed like a Summer stoner/beach bum. Casual to the point of just barely crossing the line into sloppy. And completely out of place on his left wrist was a current model Omega Constellation (White dial, two-tone S.S. and gold bracelet with gold bezel).

It was that distinctive-shaped bezel that first caught my eye. So I took a closer look. Had just finished another chapter in the book I was reading. Put it away since my stop was coming up soon. Guy across from me, sleeping, beach bum outfit.... BAM! Omega Constellation. :-!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So even though I'm thinking of this thread every day and I'm gathering new material on a regular basis I was to busy to actually post. 
Let me start with tonight's encounter with a young couple. 
He was wearing this slim beautiful Frederique Constant. 








After approaching their table and inquiries about the experience I asked him, 
Is that F. Constant you are wearing? 
He said yes and looked at me kinda of funny. 








I explained why I'm asking after he opened. 








Talking about the watch I mentioned how it's crown looks like a pilot style crown and he said he actually is a pilot! 
Flying freaking F-18.
I fly on and of the aircraft carrier!
He said. 








I said I would expect him to pack some mean chronograph or something more military style but he said he likes the simplicity and has relatively small wrist.









A few weeks ago we had German guy with Nomos here and the other day he stopped by again. 
This time with this really beautiful Longines chronograph 








He was again friendly and happy to show me his watch








Last for this post is this vintage Jules Jurgensen. 








Middle aged mild manner guy had it and I noticed it while he was waiting for his dinner companion. 
We talked a bit and he discovered that he bought the watch brand new back in 70's. 








By him, the brand doesn't exist any more which makes it hard to fix if needed 








Around 5 months ago there was a Seiko I wrote about that looked almost exactly like this J. J. 
It has typical look of that era and what's interesting is that it originated in Danmark back in 17th century. 
It changed a lot of names and faces until it became J. Jurgensen and actually moved to Switzerland. 
But it was shut down in 74.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

If you look at the first post I made you'll notice it was exactly a year ago. 
July 23.13.
I didn't know where will it take me but I can tell you now it was a crazy ride.

We have seen some amazing pieces I meet some very interesting characters and all in all learned bunch of new things. 
I also progressed in my search for the perfect watch (for my self) from Oris and several boutique brands when I started this to my first and the second Rolex, my definitely favorite Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch and many more. 
All together around 30 watches arrived to my house and left at some point in the last year. 
My taste changed drastically as did my appetite! 
But there's so much out there and being a year older and little wiser I came to the conclusion that I barely scratched the surface. Which is good, because we can look forward to new discoveries!

In all honesty, I think it'll be hard to top of some of the watches we saw but I'll certainly try! 
Here's some I think were significant, rare or just plain cool! 








Limited edition IWC








Omega Speedmaster Moon to Mars 
























Three different AP RO 
















Three Patek Philipe 
























Few Blancpain's








In the sea of all kind of Rolexes this Deep-sea challenge was certainly one to mention. 
















Several Panerai pieces, in particular this "Fiddy" 








Amazing solid gold Franck Muller Conquistador 








Several JLC








One of my personal favorites, Omega Seamaster Professional Bond, custom DLC

... vintage Breitlings, UN, Zenith, GP,A. Nicolet, Maurice Lacroix, Tags, Tudors, Chopard, Cartier, Hublot, F. Constant, Jorg Hysek and many, many more. 
Hundreds of them. 
Looking at each piece I remember the person and the story. 
For most of it it seems like it was just yesterday.

I hope you enjoyed this thread and I hope you'll check it in the future as well. 
I mentioned I started a blog that is in the works at the moment and I'll be letting you know about it soon. 
Thanks for following!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Spotted what looked like a normal Sub on a man in his late 30s when he was alighting the bus, nothing really worth noting. 
But he flipped his wrist over and the single lock clasp caught piqued my interest...I then noticed the drilled lugs, domed acrylic crystal and the lack of a date magnifier...very sure it was an early 5513/5512.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Several viewings in the last few days, the freshest from tonight was 
Tag Heuer Carrera GMT. 








I spoke with the young couple having dinner and as I asked the guy about his Carrera (he seemed bit confused) his wife shooted right out 
Yes it's Tag Carrera GMT. 
I asked was that her present, when actually her parents gave it to him as a wedding present. 
Very nice piece, especially with big date complication on 12 and Gmt on 6.
First timer for me.

At lunch last week it was not hard to miss 6.3 sporty looking middle aged African American guy! For me, the reason wasn't his hight that was noticeable, it was Omega X33 on his wrist. 
I of course was waiting for a chance to talk and have a look which in the end was successful. 








If I'm right this is the second X33 I posted. 
I told the guy while he was having lunch about the thread/blog and that I would take a picture if he's OK after he finishes. 








Well, lunch was busy and I didn't come back to his table but instead he found me and said he's leaving and do I want to take a picture?! (it's actually not a first time that happened but it's cool) 









The couple I talked to few Sundays ago was traveling all over and prior to returning to the States on one of the stops of their trip somewhere in Spain the guy found this contraption. 
At first it seems like a pocket watch conversion, which is very cool but upon closer inspection it's obvious it is made to look like that. 








I have never encounter Kristian Kiel before but I looked it up and everything though this one is unfortunately quartz model they make some mechanical as well. 
It looks interesting enough and it consists of features of many different watches. 
From the type of letting (numbering) they use, to grande date, crown.... 








There's nothing original on this watch, yet it's not a copy of any particular piece. 
All in all, someone took an effort to make it and it actually doesn't come cheap. 
I liked seeing something different only in this case it seemed like I'm looking at several different watches at the same time!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

The other day I seat on the metro next to a guy and few seconds later I noticed he's wearing Aqua Terra 8500. 








Of course I complemented it and instead of answer, the guy says :Hey, how you been. 
I didn't recognize him right away buy he was one of the members that came to Washington DC GTG earlier this year in March! 








He's a long time member and this was a great coincidence! Love the way to! 








Thank you John!

Since we are talking about Omega, here's what I saw today. 
It looks like a transitional model, pre Aqua Terra 








Young guy, bought it 8 or so years ago on this same strap that's now weathered because of DC weather, he said. 








It's very similar to AT nice exposed back, all in all fine piece. 









And just to stay true to today's obvious (unconscious) choice I'm giving you a third Omega. 
The Seamaster 2254.50,black beauty. 








I never had one of those and I hear it's becoming very desirable because there's less black faced ones plus it's not in production any more. 
This one is from few months ago and I remember it was one of those quick exchanges so I can't really remember the face behind the watch! 









For the most part I myself am switching between Speedmaster and GMT MASTER. 
I have some new arrivals but more about it when I catch it with the camera in the same shoot with someone's watch.


----------



## mikeflarkin (Jul 28, 2014)

jtstav said:


> I've had my fair share of weird looks and sneers when complimenting peoples watches. Some people probably see a hooded kid recognizing their 10k+ watch and think the worst lol. Most times people are happy that someone noticed what they were wearing though in my experience.


I tend to get that too. I'm a heavily tattooed and somewhat pierced guy with beat up hands and I tend to dress unimpressively (except for the watch (or I thought so until I started coming here)). I think most people assume I'm trying to get a better look at them so I can snatch them? I just like watches though. Same reaction when I see a nice car.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Noticed one of these on a co-worker today, he said he picked it up when he was taking flying lessons. In 3 years at my office, I was the first person to say anything about it being on his wrist.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tonight on the chopping block, 
We have another first timer, relatively unusual and rare in this parts, 
Ernest Benz Cronosport. 








I saw from far that it's unusual combo of dial color and bright lume what was on early 30s Asian guy in shorts.

Let me say first that there was a bomb threat on our block and suspicious object was exactly across the street from the restaurant. 
Maybe 10 meters. 
Someone left a plastic trash can next to a real one and everything stopped. 
No one was allowed in or out, police everywhere, k9,the whole shebang! 








It was obvious a false alarm. 
So in the middle of all that this Asian guy came from the patio side and asked can he come in. (there's a fence) 
I let him in and already knew that it's E. Benz watch that his wearing. 








I never saw one in person but I see them on forums and to me it's pretty distinctive look. 
With big cathedral hands and very nice lume. 








He got it in Caribbean around 3 years ago. 
He has a PO, Rolex that he doesn't know the model and this. 








Interesting fact is that E. Benz the company founder was asked by his fellow pilots to make a functional chronograph. 
The company was already making instruments for smaller planes and E. Benz watches are considered an instrument (kinda like B&R and some others)

Two days ago I saw this little beauty. 
Tag Heuer Monaco 








I saw another maybe a week ago but I still didn't show you that one. 
Anyhow, he bought it about 8 years ago on the plane, he had bunch of miles and he got it on the flight. 
It's very nice hesilite crystal model. 
The strap is very interesting (it was originally blue) now looking like purposely aged and almost green. 








All together this is the fourth in the wild I actually documented. 









I will quickly mention this probably around 20 something years old quartz watch. 
Reason is the name 
Portfolio by Tiffany & Co 








It was a present from his employees. 
Middle aged guy, he simply loves it because only thing he needs is a new battery every 3 years. (what a passion)

He takes it to AD in Tysons Corner for that. He was told Tiffany will not want to touch it if they see someone else opened it. 









You can see me with 2 different watches in this pictures. 
My beloved Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 was today replaced with Planet Ocean XL 8500 Co-Axil. 
I'm not yet sure will I keep it but it felt like it's time for a change!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I was in a large-group meeting this afternoon and saw 2 nice watches. A very senior law enforcement officer was wearing a Bond (Brosnan-era) black dial Omega Seamaster Professional quartz. I don't think I've ever seen one in the wild. Really like the look bracelet in person, which is what initially caught my eye. Then a fairly senior internal affairs Government official was sporting a black dial Rolex Air King, I say it's black but in certain angles in looked very dark blue. Anyways, it's a nice watch but it looked quite small on this large fellow. Didn't get a chance to speak with them about their watches though.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Roberto it's a little late but Congratulations on 1 year of this thread. I've been busy with work and vacations but was finally able to catch up this morning.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

There's more than a few weeks now that I saw this colorful group of Russians having lunch. 
It seemed like they belong to the embassy but it could be something else. They were loud (not disturbingly) having a lot of food and vine for lunch. 
I noticed right away Montblanc on the wrist of the biggest and looked like most "important" member of the group. 
It was easy to identify it because of it's distinctive, unique and beautiful look. 
Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec. 








I was little reserved to ask about it but it's such a special piece that I had to take my chance to be blown off. 
When in fact it was totally opposite! 
The big guy was entertained by my interest in his now 2 year old gift. 








Hi gladly took it off and showed me.








He also said I have a good eye m( if I'm not wrong he didn't really know it's Nicolas Rieussec model.) 
When I ask him initially he was bit confused buy after I pointed to the watch he nodded (he was actually clueless) 
But in whole honesty, who cares. 
He probably got it as a present and uses it here and there. 
Why would he know about N. Rieussec??? 








Anyway, amazing piece, truly and some nice and friendly guys! 
Today, little earlier I spotted the guy with this Orient 








How funny is this :
He bought earlier today Omega 2254(over Omega forums) 
He was admiring my PO XL 8500 Co-Axil that I just got! For a moment I felt the spirit of forums! 
As last I'll mention this Ana/digi Certina that reminded me alot on B1 Breitling. 
Guy wasn't know that it looks like another watch and he had it for years. 
He was also coming from Sweden. 








I really liked it plus I loved the fact it's the first Certina I documented. 








I really appreciate it's history and design.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

This thread is the one shining hope for WUS; the last refuge where people who actually like watches in all shapes and sizes can come and just look at cool watches.

Well done.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> This thread is the one shining hope for WUS; the last refuge where people who actually like watches in all shapes and sizes can come and just look at cool watches.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you sir, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

First of all thanks for keeping such an entertaining thread going for over a year. All this time I have been thinking that I never see anything interesting but last week, in a Glasgow coffee shop, I saw a young Middle Eastern gentleman wearing a JLC Grand Reverso Duodate on black leather , I think that this was a limited edition. The annoying thing was that he was wearing it very loose , like a bracelet, and did not seem to care what it hit off. I suppose that it is meant to be a sports watch after all !
His wife was wearing a bi-metal Cartier but she was further from me and I am afraid that I do not have your 20:20 vision Roberto so I don't know which one.
The baby had a pink ribbon in her hair but no watch as yet.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Longjean said:


> First of all thanks for keeping such an entertaining thread going for over a year. All this time I have been thinking that I never see anything interesting but last week, in a Glasgow coffee shop, I saw a young Middle Eastern gentleman wearing a JLC Grand Reverso Duodate on black leather , I think that this was a limited edition. The annoying thing was that he was wearing it very loose , like a bracelet, and did not seem to care what it hit off. I suppose that it is meant to be a sports watch after all !
> His wife was wearing a bi-metal Cartier but she was further from me and I am afraid that I do not have your 20:20 vision Roberto so I don't know which one.
> The baby had a pink ribbon in her hair but no watch as yet.


That's cool, Tx for joining!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

drunken monkey said:


> This thread is the one shining hope for WUS; the last refuge where people who actually like watches in all shapes and sizes can come and just look at cool watches.
> 
> Well done.


Totally agree. All of this is fun to read about, from affordables to G Shocks to luxury to ultra high end. And Roberto's energy and enthusiasm for these watches is enjoyable.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I see many Rolex watches and for the most part I don't bother any more. 
Unless it's vintage. 
Here are few vintage GMTs I had chance to see over last few weeks. 
First is from the guy who got it from his dad sometimes in the 80s. 
















As you can see I'm packing my own GMT.

The next belongs to an elderly gentlemen, customer who comes fairly often, usually during lunch. 
I already documented his B1, very thin model few months back. 
He's a collector but not active on any of the forums. 

























I would also like to mention this very impressive looking 100 years anniversary celestial Breitling. 
This thing is a monster, really big piece. 
The owner was very young student having lunch in the company of his dear mom! 
























And again, I had my GMT.

Last watch is something I saw months ago. 
It was gorgeous Paul Picot which I would probably mentioned earlier but it was in my buddies shop so it was only kinda watch in the wild! 








I love this look and very cool part is that the secons hand is identical to Oris Small Second watches..
It's called double sided hand and one side is actually slightly longer 
It's basically one hand that goes from 3 to 9 so in this case when one side goes under the cover area on 12, the other side of that hand appears immediately down on 6! 
With Oris it just goes around like that but here it has a different and pretty neat effect! 








This is a huge chronograph, 44mm that looks stunning. 
It's actually called P. Picot Technograph Wild! 
Wild, because there's several different models that are made of different materials. For instance pythons skin!! 
Yup, you read it right! The inside part of the face is dressed in snake skin as well as the strap! 








There's another with lizard! 
Both face and strap. 








But most of other models are combination of acceptable and interesting materials like aluminum, white or yellow gold and similar.

I really like the look and it's actually well built and quality timepiece.
Exposed automatic ETA decorated movement.... 
I had a little pause around usage of animal skin but I guess we all have our hits and misses!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As I'm waiting towards the metro o see several pieces worth mentioning. 
One in particular, PVD all black U-Boat destro. 
I recognized it from distinctive screw on crown and minute markers. 








Even though I've never seen piece like this in person I'm million percent sure it was this model. 
I'm just sorry I didn't have chance to check it out. 
I already said this but sometimes you can immediately know person will wear (if he wears the watch) something special. 
Today was a perfect example. 
Tall guy in the very sharp suit and tie was having lunch with I assume friend or a client. 
From the wine that he ordered, the fact that he requested a fresh bottle to 700 bucks shoes on his feet, everything on this guy was saying quality. 
And as it comes... On his wrist 
Panerai Luminor GMT, PAM 088 on the bracelet. 








I felt a bit careful but as soon as I mentioned the watch guy turned in to my best buddy! 








He's not a real WIS but he also has Daytona which after 44mm Panerai seems like a toy. (he was told by his GF so he wears the Rolex only under a suit) . 









A few days ago I bumped in to elderly gentleman wearing piece unusual for this parts. 
It was nice little Junkers 








I had Junker Chronograph with 3133 movement and sold it to someone who I see on the regular basis. 
That way it seems like I still have it in the way. 
In my country Junkers is huge Water Heater maker. It's the same company. They make also other industrial applications.

The last I'll mention is this Mondaine. 
It looks retro and reminds of the clock we had back in elementary schools back in Europe. 








But Mondaine.is actually styled on the famous Swiss railway clocks found in stations throughout the country..
I see more and more of those and it actually doesn't come cheap at all. (considering it's quart movement) 








The one I had chance to check was quartz but it comes also in automatic version. 
With reliable Selita it's definitely less expensive choice then ETA but IMO that's the perfect option for this timepiece! 
You could see in the last picture I still had my beloved Speedmaster which now is gone for several weeks. 
I replaced it first with 69'Seamaster 120 








then with Planet Ocean XL 8500 Co-Axil








and finally with Tudor Monte Carlo Heritage








but none of it is still with me and none of them was even close to take it's place. 
I finally have coming something I think will be worthy replacement! 
But more about it next time!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Great update Roberto!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

I popped on the DSSD last week after wanting a sub for a VERY long time. I love it! I would like to try the new sub c though...


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Lets reincarnate this almost zombie thread!

Today I sat beside a collegue and I dont bother looking at wrists anymore as there are not a lot of wisses at work, but I saw something interesting!










Its a old Seiko 6309-5280. The story behind this watch is sad; it was his dads when he died due to a accident, was wearing the watch and still knows the exact time. He doesnt wear it, but he had to now as his other is out for repairs. Its pretty dinged up, but runs 1 minute a day slow, advised him to bring it to a local watchmaker I know does older seiko movements.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Been missing my daily updates from you Roberto. Where are you?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Not to worry guys, I wasn't posting but I was gathering "evidence" of viewings on regular basis. 
I have a lot to show you. 
Here's one,








Few months ago I mentioned I saw another AP RO but in white and since I showed a blue dialed one around that time I postponed showing of this one! 








Stunning piece, I hope I didn't already posted this one!? 








I had a SD then and have to say I'm missing it!









Guy at the bar was packing this little beauty. 








I asked about it and learned that he doesn't know anything about the brand except he likes the looks. 








So much so that he bought 2 more in different colors. 
I told him little bit I know about F.Constant which put a smile on his face. 
Here's one from this weekend, it's not AP but looks and history combined with amazing change at that time in history of movements makes this quartz cool! 
Bulova Accuquartz, 
Time when Bulova Accutron were on their way up in the world of watches! 
1970's 

















My GMT Master ll is still with me but my taste is changing drastically.

Its good to be back! 
I'm excited to show you much more!


----------



## Mbd26 (Dec 20, 2013)

I was in DC this summer and had planned to drop in on Roberto... unfortunately I never found the time... next time!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me start with the freshest sighting, 
Rolex Explorer 2 Orange hand

I know it's nothing extremely rare or special but first, it's a first-time and second, I'm thinking of getting one.










I helped the middle aged middle eastern guy with the menu. He was in the company of his family sporting this black faced Explorer 2.








He was happy to show it to me and was excited about me posting the pictures here and Instagram.

Here's a few nice pieces I spotted on the metro in the last few weeks! 
Omega Seamaster Professional 








Tag Heuer, newer model Aquaracer 








Orient 









I have this one on the "file" for some time now, 
It's a simple but classy Montblanc 








I remember only the guy was young African American professional. 









I changed several different watches in last few months and one that is pretty interesting at the moment besides my GMT Master is another GMT. 
Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow GMT
For now it's filling my Speedmaster vacancy


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Man o man, 
Today was very interesting! 
I think I saw my first platinum watch. 
Middle aged white guy was alone having lunch and I was drowned to his "wrist 'from the other side of the restaurant.. 
I saw a nice little slim Carter under his sleeve but I wasn't sure about exact model. 
Introducing 
Cartier Ronde Platinum Automatic 








Guy has it for probably for 15 years and when he said he's thinking of trading it in for something else I got interested! 








I found out he's got another watch that he wears when not in the suit. 
It is Jeager Lecoultre Master Compressor Gmt (this guy suddenly become very interesting) 








(picture is from Internet) 
I asked about the watch he's planning to get instead of Cartier and how!? 
He pulled his phone and showed me a picture of 
Audemars Piguet Millinery pink gold 








Very interesting oval look, little bigger than the Cartier which is only 33mm but it looks very nice on his wrist. 








He's planning to trade it in as a part of a deal with the dealer he knows. 
It is a platinum timepiece with beautiful little decorated movement. 
I was pretty intrigued with the choice of metal because I don't remember seeing any modern watch in person made in platinum aside from Daytona I saw many years ago. 
This model is relatively rare and I told him he can probably get more out of the watch if he puts a little time in it and sales it himself. 








As you can see here I as well have a new arrival. 
It is a Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch with LE case and Gemini dial. 
I was looking for a long time a perfect blue dial chronograph. 
I was considering Hamilton Pan Europ 1973 in limited edition blue dial. (I had few regular black ones over time) 








Finally, I found by chance this Speedmaster and instantly without a doubt it is my favorite piece. 
















This isn't usually how I present my watches but I'm very excited about this one. 
I'll also mention this Baume Mercier Chronograph I had chance to see very quickly. (can't really remember exactly when)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So I'm in my buddies shop the other day and this cop rolles in and I see he knows the owner same as me. 
There's a patch on his polo saying M. P. S. Bomb Squad. 
He's right next to me and I can clearly see his wrist.

So I say:Nice Tuna! 
And she says :Thanks, I just waxed it!... Oh wait,that's a different story....!!!

So he says, looking at the watch :I have this watch for 50 years now! 








First I thought I didn't hear well but when he took it off and said he bought it when he was 15 it seemed possible. 
Especially knowing that first Tunas came on the market in early 60's!








Watch is cool as it comes! 
Full of knicks and scars from half of century of "battles with weather and time."
Half of century, 50 years! That's substantial! 
I imagine this watch was state of the art in early 60's because design barley changed over all this years. 
It still looks sharp. 








The guy was very friendly and I was really surprised when he took it of his wrist immediately after I complemented it. 
But then, why am I surprised? 
I would probably do the same.

Yesterday I noticed two older gentleman while enjoying their lunch both sporting vintage pieces. 
After inquiry about the meal I asked one is that Tiffany and he said yes. 
We started talking about horology in general when he mentioned he has solid gold pocket watch from 1830 with box and all paperwork that originally came with it. 
I was of course intrigued and we said we'll try to stay in touch. 
He also pointed at his friend and said they both wear Tiffany. 








I was wondering was that on purpose (some kind of secret society of Tiffany fans) but it was just a coincidence. 








Pictures aren't the best because lunch was busy and I didn't have much time but I was glad to see two beautiful vintage timepieces coming from the same source 60 years later both at the same table at the same time and right in front of me!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Roberto, glad you are back to more updates with this thread, it's one of my favorites and I like following it. I see about a dozen nice watcher per YEAR so living vicariously through you is quite enjoyable. Keep up the great work!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> So he says, looking at the watch :I have this watch for 50 years now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great story. Wearing the same watch for 50 yrs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

cpl said:


> That's a great story. Wearing the same watch for 50 yrs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. And all that lovely 'patina'!


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

Love your new Speedmaster. I think that's one of the best colorways and that strap is killer.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was excited to show you this one in particular. 
This couple from Spain that lives here in DC was having lunch on Thursday. 
In their mid 50s both nicely put together. He had something under his sleeve but I couldn't identify it. 
At one point after already few times at their table I finally asked about the watch. 
And this is what I was shown 
Chopard L. U. C. 1880 Solid gold. 








Now, even though it's very nice piece I usually wouldn't be so excited until I saw the back side of it. 








Guy has several other timepieces, this one he picked up about 15 years ago. 
We saw several Chopards but I believe this one tops all of them. 








Between other watches he owns Omega Deville and also Speedmaster that he got as a present from someone "important" from middle east. 
This Speedy had a bezel filled with diamonds which he had replaced with normal bezel. 
From the diamonds he had made a ring for the wife. 








This is the first time I saw a watch with micro rotor. 
It's stunning, cool, complicated and just beautifully designed. 









On the same afternoon I also met Alejandro, mid 20s, coming from Venezuela . 
On his wrist Omega Seamaster Cosmic. 








His grandfather bought it brand new, gave it to his father which gave it to him when 18.








Watch was in need of cleaning and replacing some parts and after he got quote from Omega here in US for $500 he decided to take it to Venezuela to AD where same job was done by professional for only $150! 








I was sure that the bracelet isn't original but I was wrong. Back of this vintage beauty is completely closed as one solid piece . 
Very interesting design and perfect space for personal inscription. 








It was hard for me to put down my Speedmaster Gemini for the past week or so!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I was at a conference at Canary Wharf (London) a few days ago and the lawyers were really bringing it on. I lost count of the number of Rolexes lawyers were sporting. The Datejust was the most popular by far, not just by the Rolex wearers but overall. I then saw several Cartier. The most popular being the Cartier Tank, but there were also a handful of Ballon Bleu. I also noticed a few Breitlings, Tag Heuer Carrera's, Omega Aqua Terra's and IWC pilot watches. I noted 1 person wearing a Tissot and another a Swatch, don't know the exact models. I would say over 80% of the lawyers wore a watch.

I spoke to only 1 person about watches because his watch gave me the impression that he could be a WIS. When I told him "Nice Ballon Bleu" he immediately knew that I was talking about his Cartier and proceeded to show me the watch with its dual time zone complication.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

There was few pretty exciting viewings in a last few days... 
Specifically this Tag Heuer Carrera Bullhead, Jack Heuer. 








So let me show you how beautiful this thing is. 








Made of Titanium Tag Heuer made this model commemorative and in limited numbers. 








Idea was to go back to the stop watch ruts and simplicity. 








This one is gorgeous and they nailed it but unfortunately price and relative unfamiliarity with Bullhead models to your ordinary Joe will probably keep this model in hands of more experience and collectors of higher means.

I personally love Bullhead models. 
I had only one, Citizen and because of its small size I never worned it properly. 








This model was from 1973 and there were many others like Bulova, Sicura , Seiko, Omega that made and are still making Bullhead models. 
Omega came out with some beautiful ones last year at Basel. 









The guy wearing this Tag Heuer was someone I know so I didn't want to go in to much personal details.

Earlier tonight though I met Billy, young guy with his girlfriend. 
I of course noticed his Bell & Ross right away 








He says his Dad introduced him to watches when he was a young kid. 
He owns few other nice watches as Sub and PO but he's not WIS. 








I tried to find more about his dad who seemed like the real deal WIS but conversation just didn't go that way. 
I just learned that he has vast collection of every possible brand 








My self as you can notice am sporting my Speedmaster Professional Gemini which I was switching with my GMT Master trough out the day. 
I'm doing that more and more for to me unknown reasons...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yesterday was one of those days. 
There was so much to see it reminded me how versatile this area is.

My favorite watch of the evening was without a doubt Jager LeCoultre Reverso. 








We all know the story of Reverso, Unknown Polo player sometimes in early 20's pleaded one of founders of to be JLC to create a watch that'll not be damaged during the game . 
He showed him his shattered watch that was intact before the match. 
That's how the idea came, the rest is history. 
Here's wonderful article about it 
http://people.timezone.com/library/extras/201101184819








The one I saw last night was on lady's wrist. 
She was part of the group of 3 Lufthansa crew and they all worn nice pieces. 
Guy in the group had IWC Spitfire and another lady Rolex GMT Master ll. 








Lady with Reverso saw the watch first time in Paris when she was 13.
She always tried to save for it but it never worked. 
She's probably in her 50's now. (I probably shouldn't say that!) 
About 15 years ago she showed the watch she always wanted to her husband. 
Well, about 5 years ago husband gave her a present for their 10 years anniversary. 
It was two tone JLC Reverso. 








This watch comes with many different complications. But in 3 sizes. 
Small, medium and big. 
Her was medium. 
Husband had it engraved with her initials. 
I think it's the best present ever, not to mention how romantic and timeless. 
I was always fascinated by this model and once I hope to have chance to own one.

Another cool and not your everyday piece was Tudor Grantour Chronograph.








Asian student in loud orange Polo Shirt was in the company of another guy. 
I couldn't clearly see what's on his wrist but when I came closer I was pleasantly surprised. 








I asked him about the watch but he didn't know much. 
I explained that it's a Grantour model but I just got a blank stare. 








Oh well, not everyone is WIS, I guess I already knew that! 
What was strange to me was that this is not your typical graduation present (which I assumed was this Tudor). 
But there was no time to "investigate".

The camera also refused to focus on my demands so excuse blurry pictures.

Last but not least was this nice Bond Seamaster. 








It was "quick draw" exchange, one of those, Bythewayyouhaveanice Seamaster... While the guy was paying.

Anyhow, I have a new comer in my collection but I already have it FS.

I had 4-5 Oris's and always wanted Oris Maldives. I love the color of blue in it! 








That was a while ago and I still thought I would like it but I was unfortunately completely over it. 
No matter what I do I always come back to Speedmaster Professional or Rolex. 
As you can see from pictures above, Speedmaster was making me company.


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update Roberto! 

I really like that Reverso. I didn't think I was a fan of the two-tone, but that one has a lot of character. It looks beautiful with the brown (what appears to be) ostrich strap.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Enjoyed the updates Roberto!


----------



## Jewels21 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, Roberto. I'm another who enjoys your escapades in stalking watches. It's amazing that you can identify watches at a glance, especially rare ones. When I get a chance to see a watch on someone in the wild I have no idea what it is except maybe if it's a Timex Expedition.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Jewels21 said:


> Hello, Roberto. I'm another who enjoys your escapades in stalking watches. It's amazing that you can identify watches at a glance, especially rare ones. When I get a chance to see a watch on someone in the wild I have no idea what it is except maybe if it's a Timex Expedition.


You would probably recognize much more then you think. 
But I appreciate your words. 
I really enjoy that, anything considering watches makes my juices flowing.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go! 
This weekend was a normally busy for us but we were missing some employees so I ended up cooking for customers on the line!
Just to clarify, You take 2 people at the time and cook for both customers simultaneously on induction cookers in the woks . 








I'm emphasizing this to give you the idea of how demanding this position is! 








So I'm cooking, doing my thing, supervising the line when I noticed a tall guy in the glasses waiting in my line. 
When his turn came up I was already entertaining another customer but I also already knew what's on his wrist! 
I've never seen it in person before but it wasn't hard to see big black shiny chronograph. 
The biggest frustration was fact that I didn't have time to ask about the watch. 
Between other customers recipes and all the procedures there was just no way to engage in that way. (we encourage smalltalk but mostly on slower days)

Second concern was that he'll leave before I have chance to finish, find him and check his amazing 
Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon! 








Man o man, I couldn't wait to find this guy.(I become obsessive about it and somehow I think it would be a terrible waste not to document something like this! I think I already wrote about that) 








The line finally wind down and I used the opportunity to go and find the tall guy I little later found out is German from, guess what, Lufthansa! 
He was a pilot in the company of two flight attendants who all together landed just few hours back. 








They were all friendly and while chatting I mentioned the gray model of DSOM called Lunar Dust. 
He was very interested but never heard of it before. 








DSOM is just stunning. Finnish is second to none. 
The case is pure ceramic and shines like an onix. 
Size is significant but since is black it wears smaller the 45mm.








You can see how it doesn't look so much bigger next to my 41.5mm Breitling Cosmonaut. 
I was extremely excited to see this piece and now I'm waiting for the Lunar Dust!

I don't think I posted this one already but I found it interesting. 
It is only an Orient but I liked the vintage look of it. 
This is Bambino model 








It reminded me of my Speedmaster but without the chronograph complication. 
O








The crystal is curved the same way and size is comparable to Speedy. 
A while back I was looking for compressor style case diver and Orient got on my radar. 
I purchased Orient King Diver but I returned it the next morning. 
It just wasn't for me. (it looked better in the pictures) 
Little after I got my first Longines Legend Diver (and didn't return it next day) and kept it for substantial time. 








Owner of this Bambino was young student who tried to give me all the info about the website where he bought his Orient.

As you can notice I have a new arrival, Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaut. 
Very busy and complicated 24 hour dial which requires little bit of getting use to but fun and definitely different.


----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)

I really enjoy this thread...but something is odd about that DSOM. I have been considering one and all the ones i have seen have a display case back and different strap. The case in the photos doesn't look quite right either. Maybe an Omega expert can chime in on the authenticity of that watch? Was there a prototype or variant that had a solid case back and different strap? Or is that case back hiding something?


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pretty sure that is a fake DSOM.
The dial/crystal looks inferior and im very sure the DSOM comes only with a display caseback to show off the 9300 movement.


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

The only solid case back DSOM I’ve seen was on google images. It looked just like this one, marking for marking and font for font; that image linked to… you know what. But it is what it is. Let's move along. No need to get this awesome thread closed.


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah I might be wrong but am pretty sure that DSOTM is fake. There are some obvious signs it's a fake but I mean for someone that handles lots of watches everyday the fakes these days must be pretty good since you thought it's the real deal.


----------



## mghead (Nov 26, 2013)

Woah you work at vapiano? I love the one in nyc.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yup, Vapiano downtown DC. 
Tx. 
As for a fake DSOM, it might as well be! 
I only know that the owner is a pilot for Lufthansa. 
Doesn't seem like he would need to buy a fake. 
But then again, who knows. 
To me it looked legit but that's also the only I ever seen in person

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Yup, Vapiano downtown DC.
> Tx.
> As for a fake DSOM, it might as well be!
> I only know that the owner is a pilot for Lufthansa.
> ...


Regardless of the DSOM,

Thank you for contributing to this great thread. I always enjoy looking at the posts.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Enjoyed following this thread for a long time, please carry on the good work


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

keep up the good work Roberto! Been following this thread for a while and enjoying every update.

unfortunate if that DSOTM is a fake but the guy is with two flight attendants! who cares if it's a fake right? just kidding. the bezel markings alone is already a telltale sign. the 3 o'clock sub dial also shows 24hrs instead of just 12hrs. tsk tsk! he could easily afford a real one. too bad he'd rather settle for a fake.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I had not been able to guess where you worked until your wok photos and the big pasta sign.  We may be due for a Vapiano visit and we can talk watches for a minute or two!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll start today's post with some vintage beauty. 
I had privilege to have for a few days as guests in the restaurant very famous actor from my country in the company of his charming wife! 
Between other things we touched watches as well after he complemented my GMT Master ll. 
He was wearing beautiful shape Tag Heuer Aquaracer that he has for 3-4 years now. 
He wishes to own Cartier Tank at some point but my eyes were drowned to his wife's wrist. 
"Stunning Art Deco Longines, 30's-40's, tank case probably solid gold " I said after she showed me her wrist! (I pegged it the first time when I met them which was more than a year ago) 
She said, yes, it's gold 1936. Longines ! 








I didn't want to disturb them with taking pictures even though I don't doubt they would say yes, so I went on line and found exact model. 
Great guys, such a nice couple and seem still in to one another after 30 years of marriage! 
Hope to see them soon! 
Hvala Slobo & Mime!

Something else had my blood running faster the other day when I noticed unrecognizable time piece on the customers wrist. 
I chatted with the same guy few weeks back but I never dreamed he has Patek Philipe Calatrava! 








He's a guy in his 50's and while he was paying for his lunch I noticed a gold what seemed vintage timepiece! 








Naturally I asked and he proudly said, it's Patek Philipe! 
He showed it to me quickly and educated me that this is 1984.Calatrava model. 
It retails for about 38 he said ,he paid around 11k for it buying it as an investment! 
Unfortunately it was to busy to make better or more pictures!

Now, the last one is cool, vintage and definitely unique. 
At first it seemed this Jewish guy with the bushy beard is packing nice little vintage Rolex buy when I came closer and noticed different case, bracelet and ticking seconds hand my curiosity peeked to the whole other level!

It was the Oysterquartz Datejust in Stainless steel version which was I learned later 17000 ref. number. (pretty rare bird) 








He bought it few years back because he liked the bracelet. 
It was made in early 70's and it was an instant hit but the hipe wore of pretty quickly and it went out of production. 








Production continued sometime in 80's until 2001.








My immediate response was that this is a rare collectable watch (later I found it really is). 
His watchmaker told him the same thing! 
All in all, pretty exciting week! 
I still have some other cool pieces to show you but that'll wait until the next time! 
I'm wearing allv3 of my nice pieces but Rolex is somehow taking most time on my wrist.

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I will continue in the vintage spirit from my last post. 
I love modern watches but I think my heart is definitely in vintage. 
I had chance to check amazing little Tudor Date+Day last week. 








This particular is the model from mid 80's if I'm not mistaking and I think is gorgeous. (they go back to 70's otherwise) 
We usually see Rolex in this configuration and I think this is my first Tudor D+D. 








Patina is giving this watch whole new dimension. 
I love Jubilee bracelet in SS , it's cool as they get. 
Rolex was making identical model but never in steel which made it very expensive. 
Coming only in yellow or white gold or platinum it was favorite watch of many heads of states, executives and important public figures in general hence the name President. 








This Tudor is identical to its "bigger" brother in every way except the name and materials. 
Stainless steel makes it more affordable and more versatile. 
Of course, inside is an automatic ETA movement oppose to in-house Rolex movement in President.

One of my guests was a man in his mid 30s in company of his parents (I assumed) 
Non of then except the son spoke any English. (I'm getting better at Spanish so I was able to communicate with elderly a bit in order not to freak them out) 
But what spoke to me in language I understood perfectly was big Montblanc on sons wrist. 








He treated him self after landing a good job. 
I asked why Montblanc? It's pretty unusual choice! 
The answer was that he liked the design. 








He literally just got it and I think you can see there's still foil on the crystal.

Even though we saw many SMP models here and I usually focus on automatic versions the color of this one spoke to me from far! 
I noticed it all the way from the other side of the restaurant trough the lunch crowd! 








This model is called Electric Blue and with reason! 
This is 2265.80 reference number and the owner was on the fence about 10 years ago should he go for 37mm model or bigger one, this one(41mm). 








He definitely made a good choice and even though IMO 2255.80(Auto version) would be better choice this little baby really" speaks" loud enough! 
This piece is truly beautiful and if we disregard the movement cosmetically and from designed point it's a winner. 
Omega changed minimum (bezel and colors) and achieve huge jump when created this timepiece. 
I found picture on Google to show the full affect of the Electric Blue color! 








I had Cosmonaut, my newest arrival on several occasions but I'm ending my days mostly with Gmt on my wrist.

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Was flying American Airlines in first class section (company supplied the ticket) and across the aisle to me was a big guy with a blue/gold Sub, looked like a Rolex or a homage or .....

Point is, as a watch guy, even 4 feet away, I couldn't tell what logo was on it, never mind whether it was fake or real. I guess it could have been an Omega, Orient or Invicta or Seiko or whatever...or quite possibly a real Rolex.

He slept the whole flight and didn't have the gumption to ask about his watch as we exited the plane. 

I look at at wrists often to see what watch folks are wearing, but at a glance I can't tell a whole lot.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Last week I saw Louis Vuitton Ana Digi. Freshman from GW was trying but it didn't really look well on him. 
Watch is to fancy and to loud and unfortunately it didn't agree with the owner at all. 








I asked was it a present, and of course it was! 








At first glance I didn't notice it's Ana digital but looking little closer I could clearly see. 
Pretty unusual for LV. 








I was planing to mention this piece anyway but today for lunch when I saw another one, this time Tambourine eVolution GMT Chronograph I knew it's a perfect time.








This time it was on very well groomed guy in his 50s,middle eastern heritage in slick suit. 
I think he was Egyptian. 
Lunch was busy but I found time to talk to him for a second. 
He even agreed to let me take a picture: After his lunch I said! (foolishly) 
But only few minutes later we got swamped and I was literally looking at him him leaving but couldn't engage! 
What a waste! 
(I'm pretty sure he'll be back though) 
Both of the watches are different and not my coup of tee but especially second one looked really nice on the wrist. 
The eVolution model is particularly proud to have very high tech features. The use of Black MMC - a Metal Matrix Composite (MMC) - propels the Tambour eVolution into the world of very high technology. Used primarily in the aerospace industry and world of Formula 1. Basically is strong, durable and light. 
I'm really sorry for missing this one.

Last but interesting viewing was huge Breitling Chronomat Chronograph. 








I could see this thing from the moon! 
It's certainly has a 'wrist presence "
The guy was also from middle east so on his thin darker wrist the watch was really standing up! 
I noticed different colors of the dial, almost like rainbow and immediately thought and asked is that Mother of Pearl dial? 
But the guy didn't know. You be the judge. 
I also could be wrong.

For the last one I choose again dear to my heart vintage model. 
I met 3 Italians, from Firenze, Rome and Napoli. 
Working at World Bank they were all friendly and looked very stylish. 
Guy from Firenze was on top of his Armani or Versace suit sporting this beautiful 1964 Zenith automatic. 








It looked perfect on his wrist and I'm sorry I didn't snap him as the whole together with the watch. 
I'm








It reminded me on one of Watchanish posts on Instagram. 
I'm








All together a Great day!

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Realized a couple of weeks ago that one of the dudes I talk to on occasion wears an Explorer II. I'll have to ask him about it at some point, but based on conversations with him I've had & overheard, I'd bank on it being from his dad/grandfather.

Also saw my first PAM in the flesh in line at the supermarket. Looked like maybe a 390.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

saw a Grand Seiko today, I think we can close this thread now 

It turns out they have some sort of business going on with Seiko but still a GS in the wild is almost as rare as Paul Newman daytona


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


>


I didn't realize you served gorillas... best vote for harriest wrist... awesome!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Went with a friend to test drive a couple of cars. Guy who showed the Altima at the Nissan dealership was wearing a black dial SS Daytona (first time I saw a Rolex up close). Guy at the Mazda 3 dealership was wearing a massive Diesel with four dials. I have seen faculty and staff members at my university wear Cartier Tank, Hamilton Jazzmaster, Casio and Timex. Also see a lot of other students with Tissot, but many of them do not wear watches.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Every once in a while (more while then once) I ask myself what's next to be seen? 
Is there anything? 
Anything that would "top" my prior viewings sort of speak! 
In all honesty, I'm really not keeping this blog/thread for that reason but competitive side of me (and I am really competitive) is making me want more, better, bigger! 
We all have our grails and mine changed with time and as I progressed to get my first and second grail (I know not everyone see things like that) 
Anyhow , one of my ultimate grails is A. Lange and Sohne Zeitwerk Striking Time
I see most of watches as an art pieces. 
And if you think about it that's what they are. 
It'll sounds weird but I feel privileged to be able to see some of this amazing timepieces,. 
I get excited about almost any mechanical watch. Like an art lover seeing his favorite painters work! 
But when you see the work of a master I guess it would be equivalent of seeing Picasso or Degas no matter which piece it is. 
They are rare and I never had chance or privilege to see A. Lange and Sohne in person. 
Sunday was as always busy for managers, I was running between stations and when I noticed young guy, looking little shy and wearing what it could be perhaps Portuguese I didn't think to much of it! (Even though we saw several Portuguese and I love it I guess I got little spoiled) 
Talking about IWC Portuguese I'm on on the metro writing this and this is what is sitting literally opposite of me at this moment 








It's a freaking Portuguese (Chronograph yes but , what a coincidence) !!!

So to go back to the young German (I learned later) since I was one making his both pizza and salad I was chatting with him in the process and asked really not expecting anything of it :
What kind of watch are you wearing there? 
"Oh, he said looking at the watch this is A. Lange and Sohne! 








Well, you can imagine my reaction! 








But not to beat around the bush and since It didn't feel like he would be offered, I asked him :
Is it real? 
The answer was yes! 








I was disrupted probably ten times while trying to get to his table but I wasn't about to let this one slip away! 








His family was left this watch by his grandfather, it was in the different case but he's not sure was that case original either. 
They sent the watch to A. L. Sohne to be properly finished and fixed and this is how they got it back. 








I know it's not Panolunar or Split Chronograph but it seems genuine A. Lange and Sohne and for me that's special enough! 








This piece apparently dates from just after WWII. which puts it in near proximity of last year's of the company (1948.)when in post war Soviet administration didn't seem like a necessity! 
Looking at the back, my concern was simplicity of the mechanism but he said some parts were replaced and also that this is an lower end model . 
Huh...! (this was a long 20 sentences in one breath) 
So this happen just few hours back but this whole weekend was a crazy ride regarding watches. 
I started today's post with question and the answer is it'll always be more! 
And that makes me go forward. 
It also discovers how wast horology really is and how little your ordinary people know about it! 
There are several hundreds of pieces we touched here and as I said once, we barley scratched the surface!

One of the regular guests who usually stoppes by with the vintage Sea Dweller this time again in the company of his lovely GF showed up wearing interesting chronograph. 
Bvlgari Diagono Ti Chronograph 








One can see from the 3rd floor that it's Bvlgari. It is very distinctive looking and hard to miss. 








It reminds me of late 90:s Early Millennium. 
But all in all solid and different piece.

The last piece I'll mention today was spotted several months back. 
3 Austrian(from Klagenfurt) looked like students was having dinner. 
I noticed immediately on one's wrist watch I always wanted to try. 
It was Fortis Cosmonaut B-42.








I was curious since I've first seen one on this forum. 
Definitely first timer here and was very impressed by the quality of build and overall feel. 
It is also big and very substantial.

So here you go folks, I have many more goodies for you in the upcoming months and can't wait to show you. 
As you may have noticed I'm still in the company of my Gemini Speedmaster, Cosmonaut and GMT Master. 
There are new things on horizon but that horizon is still far.

Tx

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Roberto, your initial worries were right on; ALS' Sax-o-mat caliber L921.4:


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Arthur M said:


> Roberto, your initial worries were right on; ALS' Sax-o-mat caliber L921.4:
> 
> View attachment 1650280
> View attachment 1650285
> View attachment 1650286


The guy said it's possible it's not the original dial that belongs to this mech but he also said it's not the original case either! 
Darn, I can't believe someone would lie so bluntly, even after I told him about this forum and that I'll post it tonight and how much I was excited to see a piece like that! 
Wow! 
This is a first! 
In general I was always happy with small number of fakes around this parts but this freaking guy had the whole story!? 
Grandfather, just after WWII dated... Darn!!!

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

What a downer. 
This makes this whole post a bust and it took me twices more then usual to write it(riding on the high of seeing a"masterpiece"!) 
That f..... g guy!

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> The guy said it's possible it's not the original dial that belongs to this mech but he also said it's not the original case either!
> Darn, I can't believe someone would lie so bluntly, even after I told him about this forum and that I'll post it tonight and how much I was excited to see a piece like that!
> Wow!
> This is a first!
> ...


Someone else with more vintage ALS knowledge can certainly shed better light than I can. That said, I've never heard of a pre-rebirth Lange automatic and certainly not one with their outsize date complication (Lange outsourced their wrist watch movements until their late century rebirth) 

I think maybe the young man was caught in the lie; by the time you asked for pictures for the forum, the only way for him to leave with dignity intact was to play along...

Sorry. I hope someone comes along and says it's alright, but that's my conclusion.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

wow! that ALS couldn't possibly be real. crooked 3 o'clock markers? and that movement! I also thought vintage ALS were pocketwatches and wristwatches produced pre WWII used these oversized movements. a quick Wikipedia search would explain that the company seized to exist from 1948-1990. If I am mistaken please correct me.

It's very unfortunate that these fakes are popping up in your workplace, Roberto. What's worse is that the people wearing these watches would blatantly lie to claim that their watch is authentic.

It's all part of our fascination of watches I guess, the more we look, eventually we will see fakes from time to time. from my experience at least the people I spot with fakes actually admit it's a fake.

inspite of all this, keep up the good work, Roberto! don't let a few rotten apples spoil the whole bunch! at least the authentic watches you spot with interesting stories behind them more than make up for these fake artists!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Roberto, I don't know if it is true but, I've heard that putting your full e-mail address in a post will get you targeted by spam bots.

That's why some people write "at" instead of @.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got nothing meaningful to add here. Just wanted to say thanks to Roberto. This is such a fabulous thread.


----------



## mghead (Nov 26, 2013)

anaplian said:


> I've got nothing meaningful to add here. Just wanted to say thanks to Roberto. This is such a fabulous thread.


+1 for that! It's the only thread on Watchuseek that I'm actually subscribed to.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Orsoni said:


> Roberto, I don't know if it is true but, I've heard that putting your full e-mail address in a post will get you targeted by spam bots.
> 
> That's why some people write "at" instead of @.


Thanks, I'll change that for certain! 
I also appreciate everyone's kind words!

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Last post bummed me out but we need to move forward. 
There are many new watches around so we can't stop! 
For all the obvious reasons Rolex is becoming my absolute favorite brand. 
So I decided to dedicate this post only to Rolex.

IF THERE'S POSSIBILITIE OF ANOTHER FAKE I DON'T WANT IT HERE!!! 
I HAD MORE THAN ENOUGH IN THE LAST POST.

I took this pictures few months back when I still had Seadweller. 
Guy I talked to had new Sub C and it was perfect in size IMO. 
















I have several Rolex pieces in my "documentation" but I don't want to overwhelm you with just one model.

The piece that I really liked and it kinda stuck with me ever since I saw it was this just restored solid gold 1601. 








Pictures can say much more than me 








The guy had the original bracelet as well but I think it looks great like this 
Tx









My GMT Master is still my number 1 but I saw a guy wearing Explorer 2 polar model today and I think it looked amazing with white dial and blue markers! 
Who knows...

Tx

Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty sure that Daytona is fake Roberto - most (all?) Rolexes don't have engraved casebacks, least of all with 'glniva' (Geneva?)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Geoff if there's any chance of that I don't want it in my post. 
Remembering last post i feel really bad. 
So out with it! 

Tx


roberto.jaksic (at) gmail.com


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't feel bad mate; maybe read up on spotting them though so your diners don't deceive you in future!


----------



## hovebomber (Jul 14, 2013)

I saw a Sinn U1 on the train last week. Not sure if it's real, but I would believe that if anyone wants to fake something it's more likely to be a Rolex or something more recognizable.

I can also vaguely recall an open heart Zenith on my professor's wrist


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was in Shanghai last week I met a Chinese entrepreneur. His business empire mainly involves exporting Chinese made goods into Africa. He was sporting a two tone Cartier Ballon Bleu: -










Went to a few AD's and prices were quite exorbitant compared to the UK.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll start today with,my first and foremost love, vintage.

Andrew is a mid 30s fashionable guy with short grayish hair. 
His whole outfit was in the blue tone, from blue jeans to checked blue shirt on fancy shoes. 
While he was waiting in line for his salad I noticed right away blue dial on distressed looking leather strap of one of my favorite watches. 
Tudor Snowflake in blue 7021 ref. 








This is arguably one of the most beautiful and coolest Tudor watches if not Subs in general. (I know that's very subjective) 








I was wearing my new arrival, Planet Ocean 8500 Co-Axil 42mm but before approaching to later I found out Andrew and his Snowflake I went to the office and switched to my GMT Master. 
Finally when opportunity came we talked a bit and I complemented his Snowflake. 








I introduced myself as "watch enthusiast by night" and he said he figured that because I'm the only one who ever recognized his watch! (now that's sad)








He saw it for the first time in Paris and fell in love when he tried it. 
Upon returning to the States he found one forum and here we are. 








I'm simply mesmerised by it. 
Looking at the patina any of red date wheel,my, my! I love it. 
There is original bracelet as well but he's packing it on this distressed Nato looking minimal stich dark brown leather!

Just moment prior to that I was talking to an elderly guy, late 60s, wearing Gmt master, faded bezel, yellow patina matching hands and hour markers...

He said he married one of 3 sisters and his father in law gave him this Gmt as a wedding present saying :
You don't know what you getting in to, but I do you deserve this Rolex! 
He was laughing while telling this story! 
He said, if you you marry one of the sisters you get the Rolex! 
I didn't have opportunity to take a picture and didn't really push for it because we saw several vintage GMTs (now, I'm a little sorry)

But 2 days ago, right after I traded my Breitling Cosmonaut for this PO, one of our members came to my store and we traded I saw my second Ball in the wild!
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon 








At first I thought it's Ball Aviator but the guy corrected me. 








One of my first posts was Ball that I saw on the father - son tandem from Canada.... 








This is a brand full of historical significance. 
One of the first(official) companies that was making watches for Railroad here in US in order to avoid numerous accidents and late trains. (I wrote about that as well) 








This guy was very interested in my blog /thread and was asking me to send the link after this. 
More and more people are asking me to do the same.

Now the last is a bit tricky. 
I was obviously twice wrong about fakes so I'm little reluctant to post this one but if it's real, and it seems so it would be a shame! 
A big guy in the suit was part of large international group and I immediately knew that he's wearing Rolex DSSD but coated in pvd or DLC. 








When ever I was around them they didn't stop talking. 
Finally I caught the chance and had 20 second conversation with the guy. 








I complemented it, saying it's one of a kind to be DLCd or coated and he responded he sent it to New York for that. 
I said Tx and took this 2 fast pix from his wrist. 
From the first look it seems ok but since I was wrong twice very recently, experts please advise!? 
I don't want it here if it's not genuine. 
Besides that, I love the look and it's one of my grails!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Now the last is a bit tricky.
> I was obviously twice wrong about fakes so I'm little reluctant to post this one but if it's real, and it seems so it would be a shame!
> A big guy in the suit was part of large international group and I immediately knew that he's wearing Rolex DSSD but coated in pvd or DLC.
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert but I think it might be a fake, somehow the luminous hour markers are a bit odd. I think this is a great thread and I would like it to keep going but I think it is advisable to ensure the authenticity of the watches before you post it on WUS.

Edit: this watch could be the Single Red Deep Sea or the Jacques Piccard edition. I really am not sure though.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Few weeks ago I was in the Antique shops area and decided to look around. 
Literally didn't find one vintage piece. 
Last stop was hipster vintage store that looked cool from outside and had many cool nick-nacks and some beautiful overpriced Mid Century Modern furniture. 
The lady behind the counter was completely in to her project and I was freely roaming around the store. 
Just before I left I noticed her project and.... 








She was tackling this 2 beautiful Hamilton US Navy Ship Clocks 








She just got it from estate sale and was doing research and pricing. 








First 5-6 pictures are showing first one built in the wooden case with glass cover. 
It was suspended and able to rotate around always staying in right leveled position. 
I found it gorgeous and was ready to buy at least one but lady was asking just to much. 

























Second one looked very similar, actually it looked identical but case and suspension was not nice as the first one. 
Price was little lower because of it but still very high. 
The


















Next to mention would be this IWC UTC . I mentioned it maybe a month ago when one of the Lufthansa crew flight attendant had JLC Reverso . 








He was a pilot and by how he was talking about this it seemed like it's a real pilots choice 








Many of Lufthansa pilots are often coming to the restaurant (there are many Vapiano restaurants all over western Europe) because it's familiar I guess. 
I









Since mentioning IWC here's the Portuguese I think I never showed before . 
I








On his crisp shirt with cufflinks watch looked perfect.









Tx

Roberto


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

After school I work at a grocery store. Last Sunday I saw an amazing array of watches.

1 Bond Omega Seamaster
1 Omega Seamaster 2254
1 Omega Planet Ocean
2 Rolex Submariners
1 Rolex Explorer II
1 APRO
3 Panerai's (I can never tell the models apart)

That's all I remember for right now, but I'm sure there were at least a couple more. And those were only the ones I noticed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Few weeks ago I was in the Antique shops area and decided to look around.
> Literally didn't find one vintage piece.
> Last stop was hipster vintage store that looked cool from outside and had many cool nick-nacks and some beautiful overpriced Mid Century Modern furniture.
> The lady behind the counter was completely in to her project and I was freely roaming around the store.
> ...


Before GPS, all ship's had 2 chronometers to use for celestial navigation. Each had it's own log book where the rate of error of each chronometer was tracked by the navigating officer, usually the 2nd Mate, to reduce errors of time for position sights shot using a sextant.

Most of my ships had Chelsea chronometers. But the US Navy commissioned different clock makers over the years to supply chronometers to the fleet. I'm sure those Hamiltons are authentic.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't see much tonight but what I did was interesting. 
I like GMT complications and I had several. 
From Longines, Breitling and Speedmaster Professional to Rolex. 
We usually have chance to see regular Omega Seamaster, Bond type which I stopped incorporating in my posts but every once in a while I have chance to see a nice GMT older model Seamaster as this 2234.50(older as non PO) 








The owner was middle aged sporty dressed man who told me he got it because he's a pilot and was always having problems with second time zone.








Apparently he is also a diver so this watch has a lot of use with him. 








He said he has a few other watches but one he seemed he was particularly proud of was Hamilton Parker B. 
His voice got higher an octave and he looked at me as we are share the same knowledge about something very private. 








I played along, gave him a node and made a mental note :"look up Hamilton Parker B watch "








When he was telling me about it he said, I also have 54' Parker and then the" look"
Quick search showed the model I saw before but didn't know the name. 
It is one of the first bigger cases from the era of very small men's watches. 
It was also made in precious metals so perhaps he thought of it as valuable or it only had sentimental value.

I always had fascination with military watches and I'm probably part of the big group in that regard. 
This young skinny guy had pretty big piece on his wrist so it was very noticeable. 
I already talked to him many months ago when he had a nice Breitling but this time he was sporting Traser H3 








I never had one but seems quite popular. 
Now this one was special because it was commissioned for Jordanian military. 








It's his father's watch and he said there's similar model made for Intelligence branch as well. 








He was explaining how the case is Titanium (it was very light) and it's virtually impossible to damage it, he schooled me. 








It also came on this nato and all in all looked interesting. I liked most the back of it because of the army inscription. 
(I wonder will it hold any value in 7-8 decades?!

Breitling is still a big part of what I see in the wild and here's one from last week. 
Very beautiful example of Transocean I believe. 








Guy was very proud of it and it really looked stunning on his arm 
[








I'm mostly wearing my GMT Master and Gemini Speedy. 
I have something else coming tomorrow and I'm thinking that could become a permanent part of my collection!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

There are certain brands of watches I was always intrigued by but for this or that reason between hundreds of watches I tried I never had one model of Doxa. 
At the same time, I never had a chance to see one in the wild either.....

When David was 11 growing up in Massachusetts he joined the local diving club. 
In the club house in the glass case was on it's little throne orange Doxa Diver.








That was sometimes in late 1960's. 
David is today 66 and tall and skinny in tight black Under Armor shirt and jeans he looks closer to 40's then 70's.


















The watch in the glass case was something untouchable , it was not only above his means it was something he would never dream he could have. 









On his 40th marriage anniversary, living in Switzerland his wife told him (obviously knowing Davids story) to go and buy one of the orange Doxa divers as a present . 
But apparently even in Swiss you can't just go to the store and buy it. 
















So, they seat in the car and drove to the town of Biel, Switzerland where is Doxa factory. 
There, after telling his story he bought the watch and next to it got beautiful Doxa history book. 
He owns several other pieces, one particularly nice Ti Breitling Aerospace. 
But after he bought this orange Doxa e never put anything else on the wrist. 








His wife was wearing very attractive Bvlgari.

Talking about Bvlgari, earlier today for lunch a white guy in the gray suit was eating and talking on the phone at the same time barley breathing between the bites. 
He was on the phone quite a while because I passed him several times noticing his Bvlgari 








He inherited the watch from a relative originally coming on black leather. 








He decided to change it so he took it to a jewelry store where it was ordered and fitted for him for 200 dollars in brown leather. (much better IMO) 
It's a solid gold bezel and seeing some other Bvlgaris I have to say this one is my favorite up to now. 









As a last I chose this little Longines Dolce Vitta. 








I recognized it right away and asked the owner about it even though I never saw one in person. 
(I'm trying to say that spending every free moment "studying watches" brings you some knowledge about it) 








It is quartz, yes but it has something about it. 
Reminds me of Reverso JLC.

You might noticed that there's a new contender in my stable. 
I mentioned it last time while it was still in the transit. 
01' White Explorer 2. 
Have to say I'm really enjoying it.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Last Saturday we had GTG of Washington DC area at my restaurant. 
It doesn't qualify as watches in the wild so I'll keep my observations for myself but I will say it was amazing with some incredible pieces there just for us to look. 









Two years ago I met Dr S. at his office and noticed gold chronograph on his wrist. 
I knew what it was but didn't ask anything. 
Earlier today I met him for the second time, again in his office and again he was sporting same solid gold Audemars Piguet Royal Oak. 








This gentleman is in his mid 50s, tall with huge set of silver hair pushed back. He looks more like a celebrity then Dr. 
He is a very well known and successful surgeon so it's possible he's a celebrity in his circles. 
I noticed him glancing a few times my GMT Master ll and that gave me enough to ask about his watch. 








He was very interested in talking watches. I learned he bought his AP 15 years ago. 
It was one of those things he just had to have. 
He likes the fact you can wear it on anything and most people will not know what it is. 
He also said, if I would really know him I would agree that this watch doesn't represent his personality in any way!

Few days ago I met a guy wearing a Seamaster Professional GMT Coaxial. 
He described it as cheaper model Seamaster but I was surprised by the fact that it had exposed Sapphire back. 








In between talking with him and checking the watch (I always try to take only a minute) I forgot to take a picture of the back. 








It looked exactly like the movement on my ex Speedmaster Professional Broad Arrow Gmt coaxial. 
Beautiful and decorated I never knew this "older "models came with this kind of back cover. 
It was a present and the only watch he had 








I say, it's probably the only watch he'll ever need!

One fast draw whatkindofwatchisthis was this Baume & Mercier Capeland. 








While paying a younger guy was wearing it very obviously so it was only polite to ask. 
I was always interested in this model because it reminds me of Speedmaster Professional. 
On couple of occasions I was close to buy it.

My new arrived white Explorer 2 is as you can see keeping me company in my adventures. 
It is comfortable to wear it the same as GMT Master with means super comfortable. 
It's one of the first white faced non chronos I had in a long time.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I sat next to a prominent attorney this morning and she was wearing a gold watch on a leather strap. On closer inspection I noticed that it was a Franck Muller. What a rare thing to see! I complimented her and she said she got it as a graduation present many years ago. She said she was mulling over getting the Franck Muller crazy time. I couldn't take a picture of it given the setting, but it looks like the Grace Curvex from the Franck Muller website.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a chance to see a really cool iconic watch the other day. 
I noticed it's becoming more and more popular on the forums and between collectors . 
Accutron Spaceview. 








This middle aged big burley guy with seemed the same kind of mustache was having lunch quietly with his younger friend. 
The watch looked really small on his wrist plus his whole figure was making this Accutron even tinier. 








I of course couldn't pass it but I didn't want to bother them while eating so I complemented his time contraption after. 
The guy was very friendly and happy to share with me that he actually has two identical pieces. 
One on the bracelet and second one, this one on leather. 








It was his father's and has huge sentimental value for him.

Two guys, both in their 50s were part of the same bigger group. 
All of them in suits but kinda clumsy. 
Like it's not part of their daily repertoire. 
I found out that they are actually bunch of farmers from mid West visiting DC to try to lobby for a certain bill to be passed. 
What was interesting to me was that that in that group was 2 guys sporting 2 similar but different models of Citizen that we don't have many chances to see. 
Especially in the wild here in this area. 








Both models were screaming with colorful design and in combination with white shirt and suites were definitely calling for attention(at least my)









I was very pleasantly surprised to see it and I am sorry I didn't have more time to inquire about the whole premise. 
One of them said that both are divers but only have chance to sharpen their skills when going on rare vacations. 
One of my more favorite viewings.

In the last few months I had chance to spott more than few pieces of relatively unusual brand for this area. 
Junkers. 
Now, we had Junkers on one or two occasions but it's such a specific area brand that every time I see it I'm surprised. 
It's definitely a German product and as I mentioned in the past and to anyone from Europe it'll be known for boilers and radiators. 
To older generations Junkers is known also for making some of the best and most cutting age airplanes of it's time. 
Especially one, 
Iron Annie. 








There was many configuration of this airplane over the course of 50 or more years and there's several different configurations of the Iron Annie Junkers watch. 
This one in particular was the GMT model with big (grand) date under 12 o'clock mark. 
I saw them coming with the power reserve instead of GMT above 6 o'clock marker as well. 








I also witnessed a clean, sterile dial with no additional complications.(this one I actually documented) 








This GMT model was made for Lufthansa in limited edition and the guy who owned it was working for the company. 
He was furthermore very proud of it and was very interested in my 24 hour Breitling Cosmonaut that I was sporting at the time. 








Since was Sunday, very slow day and this gentleman was alone and chatty I took a few pictures from different angles then usual. 
Cosmonaut is gone but some of this photos will always remind me of my first 24 hour watch.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

On my recent business trip, I spotted an AP Royal Oak Chrono. First time seeing one of those in person. I also saw a Rolex Sub no-date two-liner and an original Omega Speedmaster Mark II. It was my favorite find because I spoke to the guy for a minute and he was really cool and let me try it on. I told him, although it may sound weird, "I've considered buying one of those at some point but haven't ever had a chance to see how it would fit me." It fit very well and I STILL want one.

And, when I asked the guy with the AP, "Hey man, is that a Royal Oak?," I think I caught him off-guard because he looked at me like I was going to try to steal it.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

We had some QC's visiting from the UK this week and had dinner with them last Friday. I sat next to one and he was wearing a Cartier Tank: -








(Picture taken from Cartier Website)

The QC told me he was really into watches and had a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso, several Bvlgari, Mont Blanc, he added that he didn't like Rolex though and would probably get a Panerai next.

Another local lady lawyer also seated next to me was sporting a Frey Wille, never heard of the brand before but it was a beautifully adorned watch: -









(Picture taken from the Frey Wille website)


----------



## EricM (Aug 18, 2014)

I took my Seiko Black Monster out for a whale shark dive off the coast of Djibouti, Africa, yesterday. About 10 hours on the water. It was a great day with good visibility at a very healthy reef. I swam with 3 whale sharks, and also saw dolphins, lionfish, a moray eel, giant clams, parrotfish, a blue spotted ray, and hundreds of different species of bright, colorful fish. 12' fan coral. Urchins with 8" spikes. The Monster performed perfectly, down to 60' depth. I really like the comfort and function of the 22mm NATO band. Hopefully this will post. How the heck do you do a hard return on this forum? Cheers, Eric


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

EricM said:


> I took my Seiko Black Monster out for a whale shark dive off the coast of Djibouti, Africa, yesterday. About 10 hours on the water. It was a great day with good visibility at a very healthy reef. I swam with 3 whale sharks, and also saw dolphins, lionfish, a moray eel, giant clams, parrotfish, a blue spotted ray, and hundreds of different species of bright, colorful fish. 12' fan coral. Urchins with 8" spikes. The Monster performed perfectly, down to 60' depth. I really like the comfort and function of the 22mm NATO band. Hopefully this will post. How the heck do you do a hard return on this forum? Cheers, Eric
> View attachment 1830530
> View attachment 1830538
> View attachment 1830554
> ...


Fish in the wild :my daily experience!

Tx

roberto.jaksic (at) gmail.com


----------



## EricM (Aug 18, 2014)

Roberto, it was phenomenal!! :-!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I would like to start today's post with second Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec GMT date I saw in last 6 months or so.








Just by chance night before I read that Montblanc released omage to Nicolas Rieussec and are dedicating the whole line in his owner. 
I'm not surprised because this model had a big success and N. Rieussec has a tremendous significance for Montblanc. 








Very cool feature of this omage are digits invisible in daylight because they're embedded into the hour ring, with which they share exactly the same color. 
The hour ring is actually ceramic in Ivory color and numbers are covered with Super-Luminova which is visible only in the dark. 








Last time I saw it worned by the Russian diplomat and this time it was on the wrist of a tall American who received it as a present from his wife. (I say, what a wife) 








This one was also on the bracelet opposite to last one on the leather. 
I think it looks way better like this, on the stainless steel. 
As the watch,, the bracelet is top notch as well. 








The guy was hesitant for the second not wanting to be in the picture him self but after I explained the drill he was more than happy to oblige. 








This time piece has 3 day power reserve, day night indicator, date and Gmt and all that powered by in-house M -200 movement . 
Obviously there's a chronograph which is the whole point of Nicolas Rieussec (inventor of the original chronograph in the box in late 1800. )








Beautiful piece and even though I showed one before was more than happy to repeat the experience.

Talking about GMT here's a nice little example from Hamilton 








I never before saw this particular model in white but it looked pretty good. 








Owner was middle-aged guy who said it's his only watch but he simply loves it.








He was initially worried about the size of the piece but it actually worked out fine. 








This baby doesn't have in-house movement (if so it would be way more expensive) it's powered by modified ETA. 2893-2.
I always liked Hamiltons. 
I had several models and am always interested to see what's coming from them.

You can see I was wearing my trusted Speedmaster on one and GMT Master on second occasion.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

It's taken me over a week to get to this, but I'm finally here. I was one of the attendees at the GTG that Roberto posted about. Great time, lots of watches of all shapes and kinds. And more importantly - the people at the GTG. It always amazes me how people are friendly and let everybody look at their watches, handle them, and show their passion for their pieces.

Roberto and I chatted at the end for a while, it turns out we're both from the same place (the former Yugoslavia). Really cool to go to a GTG and unexpectedly meet somebody you can converse with in one of your native tongues!

Anyway, Roberto was incredibly generous and gave me a leather strap that he thought would look great on my Black Bay. It's finally on the watch, and I can say definitively - Roberto you were right! Još jednom, puno hvala! Stvarno izgleda odlično, izvanredno ide sa satom!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Few weeks back I spotted this very nice omega Speedmaster. 
I was never a fan of this configuration but I have to say that this one looked beautiful. 








I'm a big fan of any Panda dial. 








This guy, who seemed mid 30s was not really a WIS (what a surprise) but was pretty passionate talking about watches.








As I said, I don't see this layout of dial to much. 









Another passionate person I met the other day was this middle aged Washingtonian with big mustache. 
He is a lawyer from K St (we all heard of K St law firms from books and movies) well, this guy is a real deal. 
His timepiece jumped at me immediately and I recognized it as Frederique Constant 








FC is by default dressy watch but this particular one had special little logo above 6 o'clock. 








It was a special limited edition of Healey FC. 
Andrew, is a Healey enthusiast and owner and his wife knowing his passion for the car when saw this watch bought it as a perfect present for Andrew. 








His Healey is from mid 60's if I recollect and it looks just like the engraving on the back cover of this interesting timepiece.








He got it few years back and enjoying working on it and taking it out for the weekend. 









I'll lastly mention this Junkers. 








I spotted several in the last month's and this one is one from that group . 
White, sterile dial, reminiscent of Junghans or Graf Zeppelin. 








Interestingly enough, the lady in the company of the owner of this Junkers was sporting lady's Junghans Max Bill. 








She arrived after I already talked to him so I didn't have to many chances to bother her as well. 
You can notice ex Breitling Cosmonaute that got replaced with several different pieces in the meantime.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow. Probably the first high-end watch I have seen on a fellow student. Saw an economics grad student wearing a complicated black watch with open heart in the university shuttle today. Did not know what it was, but saw the star on the clasp. After some searching found the exact model - a Zenith El Primero Grande Class Open Chronograph. I told him it was a very nice Zenith, but he did not seem very interested in watches, so we discussed about other things instead. I was wearing my VSA Alliance Mechanical.








Zenith Grande Class Open Chronograph El Primero Watch 03-0520-4021-22-c492


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw many cool pieces from my last post whom will all eventually be shown but one in particular stayed with me. 
It was this little Frederique Constant Perpetual Calendar 








Perhaps because I don't see many PC models around or because of something else but since I saw it I couldn't stop thinking of it. 








This one was worned by 34 year old German. 
I know his age because he said he bought it as a present to him self 10 years ago when he was 24.








Usually Frederique Constant I see are straight forward dress watches. 
We had one last week with the racing spin on it(A. Healy model) 
That's another reason why I found it so intriguing. 
I








The guy said he took it to a watchmaker only to be adjusted when it's a leap year or something unpredictable. 
It is automatic so presumably if he stoppes wearing it I'll stop and needed to be set again. 








I usually prefer bigger pieces but my tastes are changing with age. 
This was probably 38- 39mm. 








After few days it finally dawned on me where is all the appeal coming from! 
Around 20 years ago, (I was always in to Watches) I got some extra money and decided to treat my self with a nice watch. 
I didn't know nearly what u know now but I think I always had a good eye. 
I went to the biggest watch store and choose
Seiko Discovery Moonphase (Age of discovery series) 








It was this exact model, full of complications and mystery for me. 
I simply loved it but at one point I was pressed for money and I sold it.(I never got over it and as years were passing it was always on my mind) 
This Frederique C. reminds me of it and that's why I liked it so much.

The shape of the case and back of this FC Moonphase is very reminiscent of the watch I saw earlier today. 
Guy in the blue blazer, kind of a book worm type (I don't mean that in any derogatory way) was reading (seemed like a book) on his old second generation Iphone (3G model, we don't see so many of these around any more) 
His wrist was opened showing bright white face of Bauhaus style watch. 
I recognized it right away because I had same chronograph model and because it's so distinctive.

I offered to bring him anything else with his lunch and of course complement his Junghans Max Bill! 
U








His eyebrows arched (which happens alot in similar situations) and then his lips did the same the opposite way. 
U








He smiled and commented my skills. 
He's a foreigner, some Slavic country I would say and I'm mentioning that because average owner of this type of time piece was almost never American in my experience. 








Junghans Max Bill is a beauty on its own. With the white color dial it's just striking. 
I tried to enquire why this particular piece and I found out that this guy love for Bauhaus made him purchase this watch. 
He informed me that Museum of Modern Art in New York is actually selling this watches. 








I owned shortly one Junghans Max Bill Cronoscopico black that I found incredibly well built but still to fine and to fragile to be sported as an everyday beater in my line of work. 
As for Max Bill there's so much to say that we would probably need severely posts just for that. 
Man was a renowned designer, architect.sort of a bad boy of his era. 
Being predecessor of Bauhaus and supporting that style he was actually approached by Junghans company to design line of clocks and watches which turned in to decades of collaboration and gave us some of the most iconic pieces today. 
As you can see I'm a huge fan!

On that note, you can probably see Sub C next to Max Bill. 
As it turns, my GMT Master ll has left the nest and got replaced by probably nicest and best build timepiece ever in my possession.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

EricM said:


> I took my Seiko Black Monster out for a whale shark dive off the coast of Djibouti, Africa, yesterday. About 10 hours on the water. It was a great day with good visibility at a very healthy reef. I swam with 3 whale sharks, and also saw dolphins, lionfish, a moray eel, giant clams, parrotfish, a blue spotted ray, and hundreds of different species of bright, colorful fish. 12' fan coral. Urchins with 8" spikes. The Monster performed perfectly, down to 60' depth. I really like the comfort and function of the 22mm NATO band.


Jeez man, I run a dive center and those photos certainly piqued my interest. "Swam with 3 whale sharks", you say oh so casually? 

Funnily, one watch I have no plan to buy anytime soon is a dive watch. When I am diving, I wear my Suunto D9 Tx as the proper tool for the job.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe 6 months ago I met a young Japanese couple. 
Their English was very limited and we were barley able to communicate but one common language was watch language. 
He was sporting IWC Aquatimer 3548 older model but for some strange reason I never choose to show you his watch. 
On Saturday I met another gentleman wearing IWC Aquatimer, the same model as on young Japanese guy. 
Since the viewing from Saturday is so "fresh" I guess our Japanese friend will have to hold off a bit more. 








Owner of this IWC Aquatimer was nicely put together guy in his 50's, he got it about 10 years ago. 
I








For another mysterious reason I never considered adding IWC to my collection but I'm realizing I definitely missed our on that. 








This one was on the bracelet, I've seen it on the rubber for the most part and the finish even after 1 decade is very strong and impressive. 








I liked it alot and will in the future definitely have in mind IWC as potential newcomer. 
This guy was so nice that after hearing about this thread /blog asked me would I like a few books and catalogs on IWC. 
Of course!! I said! Hell drop it off next visit. 









It was very easy to notice this 45mm Radiomir. 
Even so big and on shirt for suit .... it looks stunning on the wrist.










I didn't have to much time for chat with the guy but I was able to take few pictures as he was paying. 








I owned Panerai PAM 005 that I didn't keep for to long. 
I always found Luminor models more attractive because of the crown guard but lately my eyes are wondering to Radiomir models more and more.

This Rolex Datejust I spotted is very interesting. 
For several reasons but mostly for all days on the date wheel being red and the rotating fluted bezel. 








The other curious detail was engraving on the back. 
It was done by Rolex for the guy working with the company. 








He got a very good deal on it as an Master watchmaker who is certified to work on Rolex watches but they also engraved the watch (pretty deep) so presumably wouldn't be easily sold after.








The guy still has the same job and I actually know him and as seen he kept the watch.








I had him inspect my Sub C as I always try to do when I get something new and he gave me his bill of approval. 
I still have a hard time wearing anything else.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I really enjoy making this posts and every time I spot another cool time piece I can't wait to show it here. 
Unfortunately it's very time consuming to make long posts, especially the way I want it to look like. 
So, I decided to make rather smaller posts but more frequently. 
This will be an example of one and I would appreciate any comments or suggestions.

The other day, Friday to be exact it was full as always. 
Towards the end of the lunch I noticed older African gentleman in the corner of the restaurant by him self. 
Since it was so busy I didn't have chance to ask him about his liking of the restaurant and I honestly didn't expect or look for his watch.

But, as I was approaching to his table I saw what was no undeniably solid gold JLC Reverso. 
Gold shines in a really "warm" characteristic way and Reverso shape is unique the same way.








I noticed bigger and thicker case which made me think it's probably model with more complications. 
It was substantial and heavy. 








Guy must of been a doctor of some kind or some kind of scholar. 








He was little hesitant in the beginning thinking that I would put him on the picture but after I explained he was more than happy to oblige. 








He bought his wife the same lady's model with diamonds. 








There are few more watches he owns, Rolex Presidential, Cartier and his favorite A. Lange. 








This JLC Reverso is stunning. 
With obviously time, power reserve, Sub second dial and what appears grand date even though not symmetrical it gives appearance of much bigger dial. 
It's thick and reverse side is showing dual spring barrel system. 
Solid gold reminded me of another gold piece on the bracelet we saw here, 
Frank Miller Conquistador. 
It's very heavy and attractive.

I was sporting my Tudor Heritage Monte Carlo with which our friend good Dr. didn't seem very impressed by!

I'm very satisfied I had chance to check this amazing piece of horology!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I always look forward to your updates to this thread Roberto, you're lucky to be able to see so many great watches in your daily routine, and we're fortunate that you share your encounters with us. Long or short posts, I don't mind, just keep them coming.



Roberto Jaksic said:


> I really enjoy making this posts and every time I spot another cool time piece I can't wait to show it here.
> Unfortunately it's very time consuming to make long posts, especially the way I want it to look like.
> So, I decided to make rather smaller posts but more frequently.
> This will be an example of one and I would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I noticed older, perhaps mid 60's gentleman reading Nautical magazine while having lunch . 
I found him peculiar becose he worned very colorful suspenders and then I noticed his watch. 
At first from far I thought he's sporting Breguet 2731








But then I saw it's actually Gevril. 








I think it's another first timer. 
It look really sleek on his wrist and when I asked about it he was extremely friendly informative. 








He's not WIS but owns nice little collection of vintage watches. 
I








He got this Gevril at Toppers only because he liked the looks. 
U
















Other pieces he owns are 
Vulcain Cricket 








I asked him does he know about Crickets history,connection to US Presidents including Harry Truman, Dwight Eisenhower, Lyndon Johnson as well as Richard Nixon.

One of them while visiting Switzerland sent his staff out to buy every available Vulcain Cricket so he can give it away as presents to his friends 
Crickets have been gifted to every President from Truman to Obama.

He also has Girard Perregaux Alarm 
System








And as last 
Universal Geneve Polt router. 








I pulled pictures of those 3 pieces from Web (I hope no one gets upset over it). 
His next visit he'll make point to sport something else..

I'm still very impressed with my Sub C.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I was in court this morning and one of the lawyers who now knows that I'm into watches dashes over to me and says "I just got this" whilst taking a solid rose gold watch off his wrist, duly handing it over to me. It's a Rolex Day-Date aka "President" with a white dial and fluted bezel. Very nice looking. He was very pleased about it. The commotion got 2 other lawyers to come over and check out the Rolex as well with one of the lawyers asking if it's real or a fake, a remark that was ignored by the new proud owner. Then the judge came in and we were ready for battle, but the matter got adjourned because one of the lawyers had another urgent hearing which took priority over ours...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Recently had a chat with the guy sporting 
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial 








It started with me complementing his Aqua Terra on which guy looked at me with question mark in his eyes saying :
Oh no, this is Omega. 








I felt prompt to explain that's actually Omega Aqua Terra so I told him little bit about his watch, coaxial movement and that if he looks on the back he'll see it himself 








This watch is earlier model of AT which is why there's no inscription on the dial and movement is Coaxial, I explained. 








It's a very nice Omega and I have to say I like gold on it. 
As I'm writing this, just few moments ago I was checking customers older PO XL 2500. 
I was in the mood for Omega so I pulled this AT from my "files" of not yet shown watches in the wild!

You can notice Rolex Explorer 2 on my wrist that us at this point gone.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I








This vintage 1980's Rolex Submariner was on the wrist of the young woman. 
I noticed from time to time women wearing men's watches and I I always found it very cool and attractive.










After her father died her mom was holding the watch for years. 
Four years ago she gave it to her daughter, it was sent to service and she's wearing it ever since. 
Beautiful watch, even more of a memory

Nice little Longines stopped by on the wrist of Japanese businessman. 









He got it in Japanese pawn shop around 10 years ago. 
I never saw this model, looks kinda 90's but automatic movement gives it all the credibility. 









Tx

Roberto


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

When those lugs overhang the wrist of a woman... it is so sexy! Having just the opposite effect when it happens on men! Look at that bracelet... practically hangs straight down!


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

dsabinojr said:


> I always look forward to your updates to this thread Roberto, you're lucky to be able to see so many great watches in your daily routine, and we're fortunate that you share your encounters with us. Long or short posts, I don't mind, just keep them coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I second that!

Cheers!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw today number of cool time pieces. 
Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch, DSSD, 2 Subs and what you'll see next. 
I have to say that I get more complements and looks on Sub C that I ever had on any other watch. 
Most of complements comes from people sporting Rolex or something similar. 
Looks come from everywhere. 
It truly amazing watch but not nearly attractive as some others I had but still, I never noticed so much interest. 
As you see I don't even bother checking pieces like regular Sub, DSSD or Speedmaster. 
But it's still amazing to see it in the wild like this.

I met tonight group of very cheerful South Americans. 
Very nice guys, it seemed like they are celebrating something.

One of them dressed very traditional, sharp with vest as a part of his suit (we don't see that a lot) was also sporting big and beautiful
IWC Aquatimer. 








I almost traded my Monte Carlo the other day for the version with yellow bezel. 
IWC realised this model back in '09.








One of the most attractive and coolest design features is Sapphire glass over the bezel that is nice and wide. 
There is also the new bracelet/strap quick change feature. A clip on the watch makes it very easy to change

Enrique, the owner was gratuitous enough to let me check it out. 








He was interested in my Sub C which made it even nicer. 








I saw this IWC Aquatimer once in person and completely forgot how huge it is. 
It's a real pure breath diver with beautiful colors of the bezel and chunky body. 
I can't believe I never had one. 








We shook hands before I left and they promise to stop by again. 
Great experience!

Now, earlier today I had only a moment to check this cool 
JLC from late 50's early 60's.








One of the regular customers who once in the past showed me his (what a coincidence vintage IWC) had this Jager but for some strange reason I didn't bother to check his wrist) 








I really like the contrast of new bright yellow - blue Nato and vintage look of the watch. 
All in all a great day for watches in the wild. 
Washington DC once more didn't disappoint!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

One of the reps I work with came in today with a nice Bvlgari chrono automatic on leather today. I tried to find a pic on a similar one on Google and came up with nothing, but he did say it was a few years old. It was possibly the best looking Bvlgari I have seen


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I can finally add a story. Saw a WIS in the wild sporting a Rolex Milgauss. He was sitting having lunch as I walked passed on my way back to the office.

Pic from google









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fermenter (May 22, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> When those lugs overhang the wrist of a woman... it is so sexy! Having just the opposite effect when it happens on men!


On a woman, an oversize watch makes her look petite, playful, and that she may be wearing her boyfriend's watch.

On a man, it has exactly the same effect ;-)


----------



## ILike2Watch (Sep 14, 2014)

Roberto, great thread thank you for taking the time to share with all of us. I've browsed this forum quite a bit but this is the only thread I check up on.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

My mrs and I went to a wine tasting event last night. A couple moved to the Seychelles from the states and are promoting Californian wines, so we decided to give it a try especially since Californian wines are not easy to obtain locally and we heard so much about them (grew up watching Falcon Crest as well). Anyways, apart from all of the wines out in numbers, many of the guests were also wearing some nice pieces. I saw 2 Panerai, both on distinguished businessmen - was incredible to see 2 of them in one go when I don't recall ever seeing one before in Seychelles. There was one lady wearing an all-white Tag Heuer Aquaracer. Another lady dentist was wearing a Tag Heuer F1, black dial and bezel with a steel bracelet with black stripe running in the middle. Interesting night, didn't manage to take any pictures of the watches, but I did take home a few bottles of californian wine.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a nice little vintage Rolex stopped by today. 
Vintage Rolex are one of my favorite watches and to see one with a pedigree like tonight's it's a real pleasure.









The coolest part was that it was on the wrist of a young blonde women from Texas. 








This particular watch was from what the young lady said survivor of Oklahoma City bombing. 
It was solid gold and from what I can see from 1950s. 
It is all original, strap and buckle as well.
Apparently has nice "in memory..." engraving on the back. 
Unfortunately she seemed kinda protective of it so I didn't want to ask her to take it off. 








Her father works still for Rolex Dallas and her mother only recently retired after many years working next to her dad at Rolex Dallas as well. 








I noticed the watch right away on her wrist but couldn't determine what exactly was. 
Then I saw the gold buckle with the crown and I knew. 
This model doesn't have any lettering or markings except hour markers but as I said it gives feel of 50's. 
Very nice! 
I'm sorry I didn't get little more of a story but even this part makes it interesting!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Still have a few pieces I didn't show you from back when I had GMT Master ll. 
One was this Navitimer 








Nice but little to, how can I put that, not contemporary enough. 
I guess gold gives it specific look. 
This








Perhaps with different strap would be more interesting.

Watch from early today from the metro ride was this Tag Heuer. 








Now this is a different story. 
I think it's a Heuer 1000 model from sometimes in the 80's.








It has all luminescent dial and on this jubilee bracelet is excellent representative of its era. 








The guy wearing it was in his early 40's in the suit reading something very focused. 
I really didn't want to bother him. 
Now I'm little sorry because it's one of my favorite all luminescence dial watches. 








It's a reference 980.032 and if I'm correct it came in 3 sizes, two quartz and one automatic.

As you notice, second and last pictures are from the inter-web.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Still have a few pieces I didn't show you from back when I had GMT Master ll.
> One was this Navitimer
> 
> 
> ...


Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

One of our well known customers, guy with JLC Master Calendar and Omega Speedmaster Triple Date brought in the other day nice little Frederique Constant. 
It didn't seem interesting enough for pictures but the next day when he rolled in with a cool old mid 50s Zenith I couldn't pass that!









It was left to him by his grandfather many years ago and he wears it dearly. 








Over 20 years ago he was as a younger man part of his country's arm forces. 
This watch was his daily wearer. 
They were running one day and he felt watch wasn't on his wrist any more. 








When he backtracked he found it scratched and with the broken crystal. 
But it was still ticking and it continues until today. 
On the back there are still visible markings from that day!







65








Liking this so much but since it's gold plated rather than solid gold he bought similar model in solid gold some time ago back in Europe. 








Next time he'll bring that one for us to see! 









All together he assembled a nice little collection.

As always, Breitling is around and here's one from just an usual day. 








It was a quick look and snap. 








There's a 3592.50 on my wrist here and obviously Sub C next to Zenith.

I really dig the star on Zenith and Sub stays my favorite piece with barley any competition!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Great post Brother!!

I've been wanting to ask you, how did you open the conversation with them? 
I guess all the wrist shots were taken from the owner right? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Amazing post, it does pay to work in a large metropolitan city and at a busy restaurant to boot. 
Looking thru all the posts got me envious of the non-WIS who is able to buy a cool watch that is not a "mall" watch, wear it for several years then buy a new piece without spending countless hours on watch forums. Not that there is anything wrong with spending several hours a day on WUS


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Ohio is freaking terrible for watch spotting. The only nice pieces I've seen in the last couple of years were a Speedy Pro on a doctor, a Seamaster Chrono at a ballgame, and a SS Sub on a customer's field quality engineer. So sad.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

MaleBox said:


> Great post Brother!!
> 
> I've been wanting to ask you, how did you open the conversation with them?
> I guess all the wrist shots were taken from the owner right?
> ...


Hi Ricky, 
Yes, all the pictures are taken by me. 
It's not hard to start the conversation, complementing the watch obviously first and foremost I'm genuinely interested in guests experience in our restaurant. 
How do they like food, was everything up to standard...!? 
After, it's easy to continue in the direction of the watch.

It's very natural and there's no forcing. 
You can easily access the situation. 
Sometimes I don't even start the dialogue. 
It all depends of the situation.

Btw, Here's some of your straps on my GMT and my Cosmonaut next to this gorgeous Jorg Hysek and other few cool pieces

. 
































Tx

roberto.jaksic (at) gmail.com


----------



## harley0523 (Nov 29, 2014)

I like it, great watch..


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a chance to see this nice lady's Saint Honore watch. 
This middle aged French woman got it from her husband while they were traveling through Japan. 
I liked it alot especially because I'm looking for the watch for my wife. 
I tried to find same online but couldn't find this model.










Later I met Norman who lives in New Mexico buy is coming from Israel. 
He is selling Southwest Native American Silver Jewelry (whole sale) 
I noticed his beautiful silver watch bracelet on 10 dollar quartz watch. 
It was sterling silver with beautiful turquoise. 








He offer to ship one to me for wholesale price which is 150 bucks 








It's signed and stamped made by Navaho tribe. 








Apparently this bracelets retail for around 800 dollars!

The last was this classic, beautiful Longines. 








Owner, Mladen, guy from my home country living in Switzerland but temporarily at work here in DC. 








We started talking in English of course. 
I noticed slight accent and he did as well. 
He finally asked me where I'm from and when I responded, from Croatia, he proceeded in Croatian. 








It was pretty cool and funny. 
I was always very attracted to Longines. I had several, but one most memorable was Longines Legend Diver. 
I made myself wearing my Speedmaster Professional and I quite enjoyed it.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Two French correspondents were having lunch yesterday in the restaurant and to hear them speak French made me think, hmm, perhaps there's something of interest to me on their wrists since I don't meet as many of people from France. 
And u was partially right. 
Even though only Omega, it was unusual model. 
Here's relatively rarer model of Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial, the Railmaster. 








This particular model is apparently more desirable because it's no date model. 








I was always attracted to this piece but don't think I ever saw it in this size(38mm) and color. 








I was looking at larger, 49mm one. 
This one is just right. Reminds tremendously of new Seamaster 300. 








I myself was sporting Speedmaster Professional Gemini with same kind of hands (Broad Arrow) 








Have to say, I'm tempted to go for it but then again, I'm tempted every time I see a piece I like!!! 









Tx

Roberto


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I think you're slipping up Roberto. Looks like a SubC to me ;-)


Roberto Jaksic said:


> I myself was sporting Speedmaster Professional Gemini with same kind of hands (Broad Arrow)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Two French correspondents were having lunch yesterday in the restaurant and to hear them speak French made me think, hmm, perhaps there's something of interest to me on their wrists since I don't meet as many of people from France.
> And u was partially right.
> Even though only Omega, it was unusual model.
> Here's relatively rarer model of Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial, the Railmaster.
> ...


Ha-ha,you are right!
But I was literarily wearing my Speedmaster up to that moment!
I change watches sometimes few times a day.
Lol,that's really funny
,
I'm so good that I can't even recognize what I'm wearing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

You make me want a Railmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like I can't stay away from IWC. 
This gorgeous Portuguese Chronograph walked in a few nights ago. 








Guy said his next watches is Aquatimer in black - yellow combo. 








It was funny because after I asked him does he have anything else he shrugged his shoulders and we had this little moment of recognition while he said something like :
Nah, my wife doesn't really let me.... 
My own wife doesn't really care about my hobbies but he could see that I completely understand him. 








About the watch, there's not really much to say! 
We had it here several times and in many different combinations. 
Beautiful, refined and if would fit my life style I would most likely get it at some point. 
It's just to fine for environment I'm spending most of my days.

On the same night my bud Peter, actually our member and awesome guy stopped by and brought with him two vintage Speedmasters to show me. 
Words can't describe good as pictures so I'll let you enjoy. 
I'm just sorry I didn't have more time and daylight to take them. 








105.003-1967. on heuerville strap 
145.022-1969. on a 1998 bracelet temporarily
















































Here i joined my own Speedmaster Gemini 









This two pieces are amazing, especially "straight lugs". 
Just look at the difference in not even 2 years 67.-69.
No pushers guards - Pushers guards 
Straight lugs - curved lugs
Different inscription on the dial 
19mm-20mm lugs.....

I was always huge fan of Speedmaster Professional. 
Had several (one of the worst decisions was to trade Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversion for Breitling Super Ocean 44) and they stay my favorite watches period.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Even though I could continue with IWC like last few times I decided to show you something really cool and different. 
I guess it's not for everyone but it's with out a doubt a statement piece. 
Another first timer, 
Corum Bubble Bats 2005 Limited Edition








I noticed him right away even though he was tucked awesome in the corner of the restaurant. 
Scott is his name and I could see his sporting something different and colorful. 
























In most cases when something is colorful it's just uninteresting plastic trash or something not worthy. 
I usually see a ticking seconds hand and move forward. 
But this time I saw an interesting shaped sweeping seconds hand that was a great sign 








This Corum has a huge domed Sapphire crystal, probably biggest I ever saw. 
It's a limited edition to 2005 pieces and it's playful as it gets. 








45mm makes it big but it doesn't wear to big. 
I was most impressed with the buckle and croc strap. 
It's really high quality and execution of the whole thing is in the higher bracket.

Scotts father actually owns 
Corum Bubble Privater 1995 LE, that's the one with the Pirate! 








He showed me the picture online.

You don't see pieces like this every day, actually one can hardly see it especially in this parts. 
I imagine, perhaps in wormer climate like California or Florida, maybe Hawaii I can see guys sporting watches like this for fun. 
It's not coming cheap either so.....!

I know about Corum since I started more serious about watches. That makes it many years now. 
I always knew about their Golden Bridge, Admirals Cup models with beautiful little flags around hour markers but never knew about this part of their collection. 
One of my all time grails was Corum Admirals Cup Deep Hull 48








For the longest time I was wishing one but as I was learning and getting familiar with other brands my grail changed to something else. 
Still, it's amazing and great to see one in the wild!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw an undergrad in school wearing a Daytona but the bezel was very wide and it didn't look shiny enough for a Rolex (not much shine in the supposed PCLs). Since I'm not familiar with Daytona variations, I decided to remember as many details as I could - it said "Rolex" on the dial (I read it) and had a black dial with lots of red, the big red hand was continuously sweeping which made me think it is genuine. After coming back and googling, I see it is the white gold Daytona costing $37k, and I also see a replica one for $200 with an automatic chrono movement, so may have been a replica. It is so hard to differentiate now a days. Now I'm pretty sure the SS Daytona I saw earlier at the Nissan dealership was genuine.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

TheWalrus said:


> I'm jealous! The watches I see around here are more or less limited to Nixons, Fossils, Skagens and the occasional Citizen and Seiko. When I'm lucky, I'll occasionally see an SMP or a Sub.
> 
> With respect to that watch - I wonder how many there are in DC - when I was there last year, I stopped into a small jewelry store in Georgetown which had one just like that for sale. Curious as to what the odds might be of them being the same watch....


You wonder how many expensive watches there are in DC? I would guess that if you are looking in the area near congress or the K street lobbyists you will find many expensive watches.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

OrangeSport said:


> School fete yesterday, and a guy had a rather stunning full yellow gold Sub strapped to his wrist...


Where should he have had it strapped? :-d


----------



## Kriswhng (Apr 9, 2014)

This thread may sound very bromance at times but I love it ! I secretly wish someone would also spot my watch in the wild and discuss about it!

But where I am from, there are too many better watches around me in the business districts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

IWC was predominant in the last few weeks and as a crown jewl the other night a beautiful 
IWC Top Gun DLC walked in the restaurant. 
Young Hispanic businessman who I've seen before was sporting this huge timepiece right on his suit. 
It looked a little unusual but one could tell right away what it is! 
I've seen this model in person at our GTG earlier this year but it was in Stainless steel. 
Compared to my Rolex Sub C is looked way bigger but not to big.
Big crown is one of the signature features if this model and interestingly the top of the crown isn't coated. I assume because it's touched alot and DLC would possibly be removed from constantly being handled. 
7 day power reserve is pure impressive, and back cover screams Top Gun in colorful font. 
This watch was a present from his father who has some other nice pieces in his collection and was very interested in my posts. 




Tx 


Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Today and yesterday was simply insane spotting watches. 
There are sometimes days with only here and there a cool piece and then day like today comes along and makes everything more interesting. 
I'll just tell you what pieces I spotted and actually documented and you be the judge. 
Chopard Mille Miglia Limited edition (never saw one like this) 
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial 
Breitling MOP face 
Bell & Ross 
Vintage Rolex Datejust (amazing) 
Zeno (their take on Explorer 1,first timer) Cartier Santos 
Lady's beautiful Fendi (really sophisticated)

















Owner of this beautiful Chopard Mille Miglia GTXL said he has many other watches, Panerai, Omega, Rolex... 
This Chopard is 44mm. 
If you look closely you'll notice many little details like 13 and 6 hour markers that are applied on seems inside of the Sapphire crystal. 
The same thing is on the back. 
























This is the limited edition of 1000 pieces and I have to admit that red color of the dial even bright and loud makes this watch bold and unusual. 
Another cool feature is the racing strap. 
Apparently the owner of the company loves Ferrari and that's where the red is coming. 
But the leather used for the strap is same leather used to make Ferrari seats and same stitching techniques are applied. 









Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had chance to examine stunning timepiece. Solid yellow gold 
Jager Lecoultre Master Control World Timer. 
























This is absolutely a dress watch and in yellow gold it would be unusual to see it in different environment but I think it would look pretty cool on nice jeans and Polo as well. 
More I'm looking at it more I'm drawn to it and I think it's not strange that I am considering the craftsmanship. 
















All the complications are fun and definitely useful. Beautiful, Beautiful piece!

Here is something you don't see every day. 
Lady's Fendi! 
http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/
v2/14/12/23/d6fb0d2d1fc7fdcd36a757c7453b8ea0.jpg
Very refined and original design. 
It was on the wrist of the Georgian middle aged lady who was in the company of other Georgians having their monthly meetup! 








I never saw a Fendi little this before.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

My apologies for not updating this thread. 
I had a few days off and instead of having more time I actually had less time for this 
But here's a treat or two. 
I ALSO WISH EVERYONE HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

























My Sub C, Explorer 39mm and my friends '83 tropical dial GMT Master ll Fat Lady. 








































He had the original faded bezel removed but he saved it and last few pictures I just put it on top of new bezel. 
























Unfortunately pictures don't do any justice to this piece because the first thing you notice are those patinad brownish hour markers and hands. 
Here unfortunately it's not so visible.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Roberto.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

That Explorer looks too big compared to the GMT and Sub?



Roberto Jaksic said:


> My apologies for not updating this thread.
> I had a few days off and instead of having more time I actually had less time for this
> But here's a treat or two.
> I ALSO WISH EVERYONE HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> ...


----------



## MISAOK (Dec 23, 2014)

Great thread! In the hospital I work at the anesthesiologists seem to have the nicest watches. I saw a Speedy and a PO this week. Usually the surgeons just wear a beater Timex or something since they have to remove it in order to scrub in. I did see one with a very nice IWC Pilot Chronograph the other day though, and one of the residents had a Stowa Antea.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

cpl said:


> That Explorer looks too big compared to the GMT and Sub?


42mm Explorer II compared to 39 or 40mm Submariner.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

This is actually Explorer 1 and it's 39mm but fact that there's no real bezel makes it's face look bigger


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> This is actually Explorer 1 and it's 39mm but fact that there's no real bezel makes it's face look bigger
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oops! I didn't even look at the picture


----------



## MISAOK (Dec 23, 2014)

Saw this at the hospital today. I wish GO still made sport watches.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I wasn't updating this thread for a while even though I wanted to. I felt mistreated by the new mods on this forum and I was purposely holding off. Instead I was more active on Instagram(My_daily_watch_obsevations) 
In the end it unfortunately hurt mostly me and you guys. 
But as always , time is going forward and I had many interesting viewings in the wild! 
Most recently just the other night we had almost a mini GTG again in my restaurant. 
Our member Peter (he attended last GTG) brought with him his friend and huge vintage Heuer enthusiast and I dare to say authority on 'em Jorge (another member from the area) 
Peter stops by frequently and it was by pure coincidence that he was meeting Jorge as well. 
When I saw him carrying big bag I knew I'm in for a treat. 
It started with Jorge Pulling everything out. 








Until that moment he was sporting Longines Legend Diver Date on nato on his wrist but he took it off. 
Peter was wearing his prized possession '67 Speedmaster Professional. (67.on Heuerville, 68.on bracelet) 








I was wearing my Sub C Date but I had other watches with me. 
One of them was Vulcain Cricket Nautical that I'm just about to put FSOT.
















Here are other pictures of the Heuer group. 
















Individually there was 3 vintage Autavia Viceroy (2 GMT models and one regular ), 2 Monaco models and one F1.
Im not sure which of the Autvias was more attractive and which one I liked better. 
Best thing is that this is just part of J.'s collection. 









































It's pretty remarkable to see all this beautiful time pieces all at once. It's actually overwhelming.

Another piece I brought was my Speedmaster Professional with Broad Arrow hands. 








Very cool guy, Jorge! I like to thank you this way once more and hope to see you again. 
Funny part is that while exchanging emails we noticed we already communicated trough WUS several times in the past inquiring about sale/trade posts. 
Great evening, great watches and even better new friends! Is there anything more?!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

VERY cool! And well no clue on the mod issue, but that's awful. This thread is one of the true gems of this forum!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad to see you posting here again Roberto.

Yesterday, I saw my very first Omega Speedmaster Professional in the wild.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I always felt affinity towards vintage watches. I was always drowned towards it but funny enough next to almost dozen vintage pieces I have I never put one on my wrist longer than few minutes.
On the other hand my vintage timepieces aren't very pricy and very main stream. Perhaps if I would have vintage Sub or something comparable I would actually wear it..
I'm mentioning Sub for 2 reasons.
First is that my Sub C definitely represents everything I ever wanted in a daily wearer (and I literally have a hard time putting anything else on my wrist instead of it) 
Second, just the other day I spotted this 1968 Rolex Submariner no date that looks untouched and unpolished and that's exactly why I like it so much. 
This one, I'm pretty sure I would wear no problem! 
























This elderly gentleman in the company of two of his lady's coworkers was having lunch . Otherwise from out of town, conference brought them to DC and luckily for me they ended up in my place of work! 
He received this piece as a present for his so father back in '68 and he's wearing it ever since. Last service Rolex wanted to replace the dial and hands but he didn't let them! (thank goodness) 
































He was curious to check the new Sub C but didn't show much of interest in it. I can't say I blame him. What a great vintage timepiece! I feel lucky for checking it out!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I wasn't updating this thread for a while even though I wanted to. I felt mistreated by the new mods on this forum and I was purposely holding off. Instead I was more active on Instagram(My_daily_watch_obsevations)


That's disappointing. This thread is one of the very few reasons I check in on the Public forum.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Gosh,there's many cool pieces I have to show you. Almost every day pops something new so I can't go back and show you stuff from weeks ago. 
Besides that I started to deviate and getting interest to other forums, specifically blade forums! 
I discovered wonderful world of Semi custom and custom flipper Knives.
Man o man, it is incredible what is out there and for me it has direct connection to watchmaking! 
But let me show you a few pieces from last few days. 
First of this badass Rolex DSSD. 
I almost ended up with one when I was getting my Sub C. But when I tried it it was just to huge for a every day wearer! 
The owner of this beauty is a really big and tall guy and on his wrist the watch looked like Sub C looks on mine. 
He also owns GMT Master that je bought more than 15 years ago but he never wears it. 
Apparently he sleeps, taking shower swimming and everything else what he does he does it with not taking this DSSD of his wrist!


































The same day, which is yesterday that I saw DSSD I was able to document this relatively unusual Maurice Lacroix Pontos Day-date. 
Guy gave it as a present to him self back around Xmas. 
He found it in one of the watch stores in the area and got it 50 percent off for cash. 
So with discount he paid 3k in cash. 
He tough it's a good deal! 
Mind it, he's not a WIS or anything similar! 
Unfortunately for us on the forum all retail prices are "funny" but not everyone has access and knowledge of forums!
Anyhow, I liked squered case, deep space between lugs and very nice and intricate crown. 








































I'll leave the rest for some other time. I have enough. 
Most of it I posted on Instagram 
#My_daily_watch_observations 
but I also linked that page to my thread here.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

There is few very nice pieces I would like to show you. 
This one came in few weeks ago. 
This gentleman was our regular customer back when I started. 
I started as a bartender and I would see him at least few times a week, always for lunch . 
We would discuss everything, from politics to traveling and almost every time I would notice different watch on his wrist. 
This guy was a heavy hitter AP, Hublot, Panerai....he would talk about sailing on his boat and different boat races and specific watches made for those special occasions. 
I of course was initiating conversation about watches but 5 years ago I didn't know 5 percent of what I know today (I'm talking about horology, I still don't know s.. t about the rest of things in life) 
I knew little and I was aware of how expensive and far from my reach were his daily wearers. 
We even touched that topic and he would say something in the lines of : If one works hard and is persistent, things like this come along... 
And then he just disappeared for a few years and came back few weeks ago. 
He looked the same and I was really happy because I knew he'll have something really cool on his wrist!.
As he did, 
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Air Comman Flyback Chronograph! 








































It's not a first Blancpain in the wild, it's actually third or fourth but it's definitely first Fifty Fanthoms and it's massive and wonderful! 
When I was checking it he asked me do I know what it is and luckily I knew. 
I gave him a little of my wisdom what seemed to made him satisfied, but when he glanced at my wrist and asked about what am I wearing I said with pride that it's Sub C what I'm sporting! 
His response, not even a bip! He just looked the other way and changed the conversation. 
I never said he was a nice guy but he's obviously successful and on top he likes watches, watches that I can actually see and check in person!!! And that's enough for me!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a very nice early, first generation Breitling Chronomat I spotted the other day. 
This guy comes with very colorful little collection. 
I saw him with few different watches but most interesting was 1950's JLC that I showed you few months back. It was on the very loud blue - yellow Nato. What a contrast.

















I absolutely love the push-buttons and crown Breitling made on this model. To bad we can't see more of models like this. I assume it wasn't to practical. 
























For some reason I was never a big fan of 6-9-12 position of subdials but this model is little different all around so I actually like it alot.

Two asian guys both on suits were having lunch and as I was inquiring about the whole experience I noticed one had nice big Seiko on his wrist. 
Even though I wasn't a long time in Seiko & Citizen models I always was very attracted to this particular model. 
Now, I know it's comes in black as well but blue IMO is much more of a looker! 
This I the popular Sumo model or 
Seiko Scuba 200 SBDC003
























Owner of this nice piece is Taiwanese Navy officer. 
He lives there with his wife and at that time he was part of Taiwan Navy forces. 
Every time for years when ever he would passing the watch store he would stop by and look at this model. He did that for the longest time 15 years ago when he started with his wife. 
Well, on their 10 years anniversary he was surprised with the present, Seiko Sumo he always wanted! 








(web photo of the stock Sumo)

I'm sorry for the bad picture quality on this one.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Very cool stuff Roberto. Thanks!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It appears that I can't go to far back to show you my spottings because I see a new cool stuff almost every day. 
I have to say I feel really privileged and luckily for that. 
At the moment I'm recovering from a surgery but this is from last week. 
Meet new Rolex Milgauss with green crystal. 
























Colors on it are stunning. Size is equal to my Sub C but this green....! 
































Wow, really impressive. Fit and finish is as any Rolex, second to none! 

























I will add another first timer here and even though this is not even in the same stratosphere with Milgauss I'm showing it because I think it's cool in its own right and I never saw one before in person.

Here's Parnis, I'm not sure about the model but from distance it seemed much more upscale. 

































Thanks


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's a few different watches I saw around. 
I'm always focused to show you guys the "biggest" fish but in all honesty I'm excited about the smallest of the watch the same way. 
But the worst of all is when I miss an opportunity to document the piece. It's actually came to the point that I get upset at myself if I don't do it! 

























I'll dedicate one of the posts specifically to my buddie Jorges collection of Heuer accessories and just cool vintage stuff. 
I already posted his partial Heuer Autavia collection maybe a month ago. But now it'll be other cool stuff.

I saw this little vintage Hamilton in half dark lounge area on Saturday night when we have the DJ and area is even darker. I tried to take few decent pictures but in wain! 

































This vintage Hamilton is another beautiful piece of Jorges collection.


























On the different note, we are about to have another GTG here in DC area, the second in the row in "my" restaurant. 
I'm obviously super excited about that.

I'm updating daily my insagram page :
@My_daily_watch_obsevations 
and i have a few ideas for this thread. 
I also did on YouTube my first "review" or better said first overview of the watch. It was on Vulcain Cricket Nautical 100107.025. 
I was thinking about you guys and if anyone would like to see a specific watch over viewed we can try find it and I'll do the whole post on it here + YouTube video! 
Anyway, let me know what you think! 
Tx

Roberto


----------



## MISAOK (Dec 23, 2014)

Today I saw a FPJ tourbillon souverain. I work in a hospital and was discussing something quite serious at the time, so unfortunately it wasn't the right occasion to snap a pic or to talk about watches. But seeing this in the metal was amazing.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

MISAOK said:


> Today I saw a FPJ tourbillon souverain. I work in a hospital and was discussing something quite serious at the time, so unfortunately it wasn't the right occasion to snap a pic or to talk about watches. But seeing this in the metal was amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3096354


That's incredible!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Just returned from a technology conference attended by hundreds of professionals. It was a nice change to see most wearing watches, but the only standouts were Rolex--three Subs, one Sea Dweller, and one 18k Datejust. Rest were oversized fashion junk or G-Shocks. Was hoping for more diversity. I was wearing an SMPc.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Had a similar university meeting recently. Professors (2-tone Datejust, Steel Black Datejust, Cartier Tank, Max Bill), corporate guys (No-date Sub - first time I saw one, Breitling something big, Women's Rolex, Digitals), and students (Digitals, Smartwatches, Seikos, Citizens, Tissots, said hi to an undergrad guy with a SKX007, and spotted an undergrad lady wearing a black dial men's Datejust). All the Datejusts I spotted fluted bezels. Also went to a Trader Joes in Pasadena for 15 minutes, and saw two Daytonas on old guys with cycling gear buying fruits. I wear my Damasko most of the time. I find it strange that I always see more Daytonas and Datejusts than Subs or any other Rolex.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing despite your disappointment guys! 
To cheer you up I had a wonderful day of several interesting watches in the wild.

One in particular, literally few minutes ago!
Its my third time to document Graham. 
First time I didn't have chance to take pictures because of very famous soccer player from South America who was wearing ChronoFighter had the whole group of people following him. It looked very weird but in a good way.

But back to today, a guy from Valencia, Spain was hanging around the bar and I spotted his interesting, thick looking chronograph. 
I asked about it and when I heard Graham I knew I'm in for a treat! 
Unfortunately bad lighting conditions around the bar area didn't alow nice pictures. But you'll catch the drift!

















I can tell you that I never saw stronger lume on the watch. I used the flash to try taking one picture and this thing lit up! Extremely strong, just from that one flash. 
























This watch is very attractive and colors just pop. I couldn't resist to save nice clear picture from the Web to show you how nice it is . 









The others you'll see soon but one of it was a second time I noticed in the wild no less than Citizen Ecozilla! 
















Always loved Ecozillas. I had several in time of my divers-micro period.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

I was having a few after work drinks with a couple of friends at a local bar, and a friend of a friend showed up wearing this...










He didn't bat an eye when I asked if I could look at it and take a pic. I'm not sure if he was a watch guy as we didn't talk watches any further except for him to say it was a present from his folks for graduating from university.

He also added that it wasn't an expensive Moser model... although I thought to myself - well, I'm not aware there was such a thing as an inexpensive Moser - atleast not where my pocketbook is concerned :-d


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, Moser and F. P. Journe last post!!?? 
That's incredible, Tx so much for posting.Here I think Graham is special,lol!


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Roberto, I like this thread, but the Sub's crown touching the case of the Milgauss..........


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

justbecauseIcan said:


> Roberto, I like this thread, but the Sub's crown touching the case of the Milgauss..........


Lol, lol 
I'm really careful, extremely actually when when ever I handle someone else's watch !


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Wow, Moser and J. P. Journe last post!!??
> That's incredible, Tx so much for posting.Here I think Graham is special,lol!


well I've never seen a Graham in the wild.

In any case, my favourite is that Hamilton Chrono-matic with the "Panda" face. Very cool design.


----------



## Polynwa (Dec 28, 2013)

A friend of a friend has a Graham Swordfish he let me try on. Cool watch, but is just too big.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mark355 said:


> Just returned from a technology conference attended by hundreds of professionals. It was a nice change to see most wearing watches, but the only standouts were Rolex--three Subs, one Sea Dweller, and one 18k Datejust. Rest were oversized fashion junk or G-Shocks. Was hoping for more diversity. I was wearing an SMPc.


Was this conference in New Orleans?


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

yongsoo1982 said:


> Was this conference in New Orleans?


Nah, Orlando.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Where's the post about the DC GtG Roberto? Would love to come this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgdipietro (Aug 20, 2010)

In the course of my work the other day, I had the pleasure of getting to hold an Everose Skydweller. Probably one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was thinking to make this post about the watches that are not your usual run of the mill pieces . Once I could not fit in any specific category. 
Looking through my archives I see that I have more of those than I actually have place to fit them so this specific post will be about few those outcasts. 
The other day one of those was Parnis I already showed you.

The first one I will mention is just from the other day it is the Lamborghini watch which is not an existing brand to my knowledge a young guy from Florida Miami was in the company of the young lady and I noticed on his wrist something pretty unusual. when I asked about it he said it is Lamborghini and my next question was does it actually have a car! 
He said his dad has a car and that was able to negotiate the watch with the car. 
















From what I could say it doesn't look like something Lamborghini would put next to their cars, also he wasn't very knowledgeable so I will not trust his judgement because asking is it automatic he said yes when actually it was quartz.

The next one was a little better at least automatic. 

































I heard about most of these brands but about this one I've never heard before and the guy was very surprised looking at me like he's wearing a Rolex on his wrist and I don't know what Planet I'm on. 
He bought this watch 20 some years ago and he was trying to convince me, pretty hard if I may say that this is very famous brand. 

















































You might noticed a new arrival on my wrist. I traded my Speedmaster Professional for this Co-Axil Ceramic Seamaster. I have to say I'm very impressed and am reaching for it even next to my Sub C. 

















Anyway you know me, I'm happy to see any kind of watch. Many times stories are more interesting than the watch itself.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yesterday, on 3.7.15 we had another GTG for DC area and it was second in last 6 month that I was hosting in the restaurant I'm working. 
We had even bigger response then back in November, between 30-40 people. 
It was wonderful, truly a paradise for the watch enthusiasts. 
There was so much stuff, I can't even say and even though this doesn't really make real :Watches in the wild... I thought you guys would like to see some cool pieces. 
(I hope everyone's ok with that, but if not I guess just skip this post) 
Organizer and coordinator of this and our last meeting Loren, respected member of this forum 
( www.thetimebum.com ) brought and setup little portable photo studio so you'll see some really great photos IMO . 
Since there was variety of different watches and I took many photos I'll post it trough out several future posts mixing with real watches in the wild but I'll make sure to mention the source. 
There's just to many and they are to cool to pass up! 
One of very interesting was this custom DLC Skeleton Wilk watch 









































Beautiful vintage Omega Constellation 

































I'm trying to cover few categories, from vintage and micro to mid and high end (not necessarily in that order)

One of my favorite was this Benarus, 









































It's so hard to choose but for one post I think this'll do. 
I believe that this orange hand Rolex White Explorer 2 "Polar" was one of if not the most fotogenic piece between the whole group! 

































Before taking pictures I tried to ask every person can I do it and why I'm doing it but if someone here recognize his watches and is not comfortable with me posting please pm me and I'll gladly take it off.

Hope you'll enjoy as I did!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Still have a lot to show you from gtg but here's something from yesterday. 
Solid gold Rolex Presidential with diamond hour markers and Blue face.
































Husband and wife from California, both dedicated vegans gave me an education about their beliefs and stands in regards to meat. 
I have to say I felt guilty after I heard everything I already knew about abusing animals in order to get meat, eggs, cheese... 
But that aside, very cool couple, late 50's and he was packing his Presidential which I loved. 
It's so "loud" all gold but I think it's just gorgeous, especially with that blue dial which I didn't see so often. 
Funny story was how he got it! 
After divorcing his first wife about 15 years ago and after stop paying her insurance this was his reward to himself. 
These days he wonders why the hell did he bought it since he can't even read the time but I assured him that he has a nice investment in this piece and he'll probably never lose money on it. On a contrary! 
Tx to Rob & his lovely wife!

Here's some GTG beauty 
































This beast is almost like a work of art. Milling is extraordinary and this bracelet is actually two side wearable. 
One side is flat and other squered. 
Really neat!

I had few 1963. models but never in this particular look. I like it even better than standard we can see more often. 
















I sold my black one relatively recently and after seeing this of course I miss it!
You can check some cool reviews about similar watches on my buddies site 
www.thetimebum.com


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I have bigger and bigger affinity towards vintage watches and even though I think I'm repeating my self here I have to say it. 
So much so that I'm considering getting a vintage piece that would be my daily wearer. 
Now, that's a hard thing to achieve here because I'm completely uninterested in anything else but my Sub C. 
I recently got SMP Ceramic that is just sitting in the box. It's an amazing watch but I just don't care enough. 








I can't say how many times did I said to myself something like,: I can see myself wearing that! (what ever catches my eyes) 
But then, it arrives and I keep it in the box. 
I guess it's good to know what works for one! I learned what works for me and even before I make an offer nowadays I see that whole scenario unveiling in my head and in the end I know I will not be sporting desired watch.

I'm thinking the desired watch would need to be a nice vintage Sub or perhaps GMT Master, something like this one! 








































Man o man, the faded bezel on this 5513 is amazing. Gentleman who brought this to gtg said he wears it only on occasion being freaked out that the bezel will somehow pop out when he hits it by accident on the door frame! (I guess he has his own scenario rolling in his head) 
IMO, It's a waste for such a beautiful piece not to be used!

Moving to the next vintage piece, this time Omega Constellation 
























This gentleman bought it back in the 70's, Constellation for himself and almost identical Pia Pan to his son.

There's so many cool pieces I have to show you. A lot of it I already posted on my Instagram page @my_daily_watch_obsevations 
simply because it's so much faster and requires daily updates. 
Here's another incredible watch from the wild 
Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Retrograde 








































Details on this baby are just stunning. The owner of this true masterpiece unfortunately almost never wears it. Truth be told, you can't sport that kind of time piece while you working with your hands, I mean it's a intricate dress piece but I would definitely found the occasion!(or I'm just thinking I would)

For some other cool watches and reviews you can check out on my buddies Lorens blog 
www.timebum.com 
Enjoy!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had the chance to see several very cool timepieces. The last one saw just a few minutes ago was a white face 44 millimeter Panerai on young asian guest. I talked to him for a second while I was behind the bar and ask him can I bother him with a few questions but later when I saw him he was involved with this friends and seems like he has a good time so I didn't wanna ask anything. 







(picture from the Web) 
Earlier I also saw an older gentleman with the Dunhill watch! It's really cool it was definitely from the eighties I'm not sure was it quartz or mechanical but it looked really nice, again this customer in a company of the lady very deeply in the conversation and it just didn't seem right to bother them! 







(picture from the Web) 
Now no just texting is really something special a very young couple probably in their mid twenties were sitting behind the bar I immediately noticed his Longines dual register chronograph! 
Usually guys sport more interesting pieces, that's just the numbers fact but this time that was far from the truth! 








One could see right away that what ever she's wearing is really high quality. I mean, something special! 
When I came closer it was blown away! 
There it was, on this lady's wrist 
A. Lange and Sohne Saxonia 









First of all, from the conversation we had they are not watch people at all. 
I assumed it was a present (like many graduation pieces I see) and it was but she picked it herself and he bought it for her! 
I didn't feel comfortable asking here to take it off and I'm all honesty I was happy just to be able to see it! 








Both of them were looking at me in disbelieve after I approached ask few questions about the experience and then ask is that ALS Saxonia! 








Another thing that is awesome to me is that I see female wearing this super *****ing timepiece. I mean, I think that's a rare sight, much rarer then the guy wearing it! 
Next to that I documented several other pieces but I'll leave it for other occasion. 
I have a Newcomer, arrived just yesterday from Canada. 
Little 37mm 1940's triple calendar moonphase Silvana 








It's my first vintage moonphase and I love it. 
































I took this few pictures on the metro while on my way to work earlier today so I'm sorry about poor quality.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Happened about a week ago where I work. One of the young gentleman at the college dormatory was sporting a blue Bond Omega Seamaster. Spotted it right away on his wrist. Since he likes to stop by the front desk and chat with me, I asked him about it. Turns out his dad just gave it to him. The father is far from rich. Took him many long years to save up to get that one luxury watch that he wore all the time afterwards. Then one day, he simply gave it to his son. Very generous of him. I know the young man. He was raised right. Not some ghetto thug or piece of human trash. Sadly, outside of the dorm; much of what I encounter is trash.

During the Summer, I met another young man who was raised right. His family got him a gorgeous Breguet (and I mean one of their top of the line models). It was engraved. An early graduation gift. Sadly, one night he wore it.... and encountered a professional thief. She took his watch after drugging him. But was intelligent enough to leave his wallet. Thus, likely causing him to think he lost the watch after he passed out. Instead of realizing it had been stolen. Very clever. But I pointed out what actually occurred. Though he was upset, the watch was insured. He soon had an exact duplicate with duplicate engraving back on his wrist.

The young man with the Omega Seamaster is far from rich. He didn't have to say anything, but I knew the watch was not insured. Main thing is, it had far more sentimental value than anything else. I told him about the story regarding the other young man with the Breguet. He assured me he'd be very careful with his Omega.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Between all the watches I see everyday I have to say I became very picky. Even though I'm drawn to almost any watch except really some basics I become picky when it comes time to take a photo, to take a picture. I don't want to take a picture of anything or just everything! I I'm also mostly interested in pieces that we didn't see before . Of course I repeat myself because the watches repeat but there's always a different story in question and that's one of the most interesting parts of this little tread anyhow. 
I'll show you couple of pieces that are unusual or different in this or some other way. 
I already said the similar post recently and that's because I still have few of those misfits in my archive. 
Starting with Heritor, automatic moonphase with open heart. 









































Now, this next piece perhaps doesn't deserve to be with misfits but it looks pretty extreme so I decided to show it in similar company. 
Don't get me wrong, I like Channel J12, it's an beautiful watch made of most modern materials by cutting edge technology. 
But white like this and chronograph screems attention, especially when on the wrist of a guy! 









































Akribos, this one at least is reminiscent of iconic Corum Golden Bridge. Neat that was mechanical as well. On the wrist of a young African American. 

























And last one , probably like Channel doesn't deserve to be called misfit, especially by me is Enzo Meccana! 
Now this is a weapon, pure and simple and literally! It weighs as it looks, alot. 
But it's also amazing piece of horology. Fit and finish is impressive in every way and let me tell you that the guy who wears this one certainly has my attention. 

































This Enzo is from our last GTG DC and I feel lucky to be able to check it out. Not only it but all the others as well!


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

ilovethisthread********************

thank you*

Greg


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Just saw this nice Planet Ocean XL 2500 cal. Several Omegas today. One in particular, White Omega Seamaster Professional with gold bezel. 
I met this very nice family from Israel, dad, Schlomi, mom and 3 wonderful kids. First time in DC and "lucky" enough to bump in to character like me! 









































Here's Planet Ocean, and that's from the guy from Iran! 








































As you can see there's a new arrival on my wrist, Tudor Heritage Black Bay 

















And as last, Here's some eye candy from last GTG DC 

































Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Was sat in a bar in Hong Kong next to a well-dressed gentleman wearing some sort of rose gold Tourbillon that looked like it also had a power reserve and moon phase complication. I couldn't quite make out the brand but, it sure didn't look like no Seagull!

I was oh so tempted to say,"Nice watch!", but I thought that might be crass.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I just want to chime in and say how much I love and appreciate this thread. Lots of eye candy here, and I like reading about the background and history of many of the watches and their wearers. I myself don't feel comfortable striking conversations w strangers, so cool how approachable people are and thanks Roberto


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


>


Roberto, what are your thoughts on the Black Bay now that you've owned it for awhile. Saw one in the flesh just two days ago, up close. Couldn't believe how gorgeous it really is. Haven't seen a pic. that does it justice. But must admit that yours' above comes 95% close. :-!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Roberto, what are your thoughts on the Black Bay now that you've owned it for awhile. Saw one in the flesh just two days ago, up close. Couldn't believe how gorgeous it really is. Haven't seen a pic. that does it justice. But must admit that yours' above comes 95% close. :-!


Hi, 
I was holding off on Black Bay since it came out. I thought from the get go that I'll not like it. Just based on pictures. When I would see one in person I wouldn't pay to much attention because I had this preconceived notion that I don't like it. 
And let me tell you, I was so wrong! 
I simply love it. There's just something about it and I didn't put my addored Sub C on the wrist since Black Bay arrived. 
I hope that helps!
Here's Black Bay in the company of amazing Yacht Master spotted in the wild!


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

The thing which struck me about the Black Bay was that the strap was much nicer in person than in the photos which tend to make it look quite cheap. A great watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't spot a lot of luxury watches where I live. But then I was at a St John's First Aid course a couple months ago, there were only about ten of us in the room. One guy was wearing an Omega 2254 (ok, coulda been a 2264, I didn't get close enough), another guy a PO and another guy a Sub date. It was pretty freaky! I wasn't wearing any of mine on the day unfortunately. Also didn't speak to any of the guys, I'm a shy little thing :roll:. Was very cool though.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I just want to start by saying for I don't know which time how lucky I feel to be able to see all this cool watches. 
You literally never know what's going to come through the door. Sometimes I think there's nothing new to do be coming but I'm always wrong . 
I met tonight niece of the legendary Don Walsh, Don Walsh of Walsh and Picard, pioneer divers, legends and so forth but I will write about that next time, actually after I meet him in person as his niece promised me. 
For now I'm going to show you another diver this one is called Corum Admirals Cup GMT , spotted on the wrist of a young father of three who likes different kind of watches and that's why he bought this one.

































































He was incredibly friendly, he loves watches and he was very interested in my thread. He actually googled it right then and there and check a couple of posts, I'm sure we find another member!

This next beauty is from gtg DC and it's custom, one of a kind 
RGM, MOP destro 

































I had a birthday the other day and I got this as a birthday cake from my wife. 
I have to say I was completely floored! 
She doesn't read this thread but still, Thank you my darling! 
Now no one can say you didn't buy your husband a Rolex!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Your age could have been on the date window if it was 31 or under.



Roberto Jaksic said:


> I had a birthday the other day and I got this as a birthday cake from my wife.
> I have to say I was completely floored!
> She doesn't read this thread but still, Thank you my darling!
> Now no one can say you didn't buy your husband a Rolex!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Roberto ! Any special horological gifts on your 40th ?

I went to a concert here, I saw these - Black Sub Date, Black Sub NoDate, Blue/Gold Sub Date, Black Sub Date, G-Shock. 
Or they could be homages with cyclops, I wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, 
Yes Tudor Heritage Black Bay!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Thanks,
> Yes Tudor Heritage Black Bay!


Great, I saw the pictures above already - congratulations.
I have another question - your avatar profile pic shows the movement of a watch - what is it ?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Great, I saw the pictures above already - congratulations.
> I have another question - your avatar profile pic shows the movement of a watch - what is it ?


It is RGM in house movement sir!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I had chance to check some incredible Rolex pieces. Two Cellini's and Yacht Master ll. Here's few pictures I took. 
Truly incredible pieces, especially Cellini. Pink and white gold, fit and finish. 
After you check out watches like this even though I never even considered this model I would now certainly love to own one! 

















Last year I made post about the young guy with his girlfriend wearing Longines. 
Just recently this same Dave stopped by again and showed me his latest acquisition. 
And here it is! Baume and Mercier automatic chronograph.

















Tx for stopping by Dave!


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Nato060 said:


> Yeah I've seen some interesting watches around here. A while ago I went to some home renovation show and saw a guy wearing a vintage Rolex Milgauss, one of those super rare models from the 50s with a rotating bezel that every vintage Rolex collector drools about. Airports seem to be watch hotspots, I flew to Puerto Rico a week ago, I saw a bunch of PAMs, a few pilots amazingly wearing Breitlings, and way too many Rolex's to count. On the way back I sat next to a man wearing a Nighthawk, made for some pretty interesting conversation as I was wearing mine as well at the time. You can usually tell the watch guys from someone just wearing a watch.


Hmm. That makes me think that I should upgrade my traveling watch from a sturdy, I-don't-care-what-happens-to-it Citizen solar, to something more conversation starting. I'm nervous about traveling with an expensive watch, but it sounds like a WIS watch is a good conversation starter.

I'm in Tokyo. I regularly see Grand Seikos on the subway, but I don't get a long enough look to usually tell which model.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

anaplian said:


> The thing which struck me about the Black Bay was that the strap was much nicer in person than in the photos which tend to make it look quite cheap. A great watch.


Have to agree about the distressed strap. In person it looks fantastic.

Roberto, thanks for the reply and great-looking additional pics. :-!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Thanks,
> Yes Tudor Heritage Black Bay!


Happy belated Birthday, Roberto.

Recently celebrated my 40th as well. No watch, but did get a very nice Parker fountain pen.


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

I saw lots of nice watches on my trip to Japan. Saw a Daytona on the subway and I was like .... thats like wearing a giant wad of cash around your wrist. Also saw the limited blue Grand seiko. Plus many more in shops.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I saw my watch in the wild this week on the Tokyo subway!









It's actually the silver version of my Movement in Motion Orobianco Oraklassica (mine is blue), but it was a surprising treat to see. That's the first time I've ever seen somebody else with this watch.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Bill, 
thanks for your post. Really cool! It's nice when people reply like this with their own watches is in the wild. I have so many things to show you but so little time at this point. Certainly I have something really cool tonight. 
I'll try to do it a little more often then in the last week. Lets start with this baby! 
Blancpain Hundred Hours, power reserve dress piece! 
This is the watch from 10 or 15 years ago and it was packing 100 hours of PR! 
You have today Hamilton making a big step and announcing that all the new models will pack 80 Hr of PR, Tissot did it few years back and this guy's were already there a decade ago! 
I know I can't compare Blancpain and Hamilton! But still...


















































This Blancpain btw is own by a master watchmaker, and this person wouldn't sport just anything.

Talking about Hamilton, which I personally like really alot I spotted this nice little chronograph on the GW student who got lucky when his dad bought another watch, he basically got this as a gift. 
I think this is a very nice chronograph , talking from design and technical perspective! 

























Here is something we don't see every day! Stowa! German beauty if I can say! 
This guy was in the company of two more people but I just couldn't resist to check it out! And as it goes, he was really easy going about me asking about the watch!


























I got in this little 70's vintage Diver Miralex! I'm building my vintage watch collection for years now and I usually don't buy very expensive watches in that category. I'm always led by the design, price and size. 
This one is in very good condition for the age, it was not pricy and with 38mm you can wear it anytime!


























































Tx and I hope you enjoy, I have tone of cool stuff waiting to be posted!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was at an oil and gas industry event today and I saw a casually dressed guy wearing a watch which had sort of a stylized cross on the bracelet clasp. First I thought it might be a Victorinox but the cross was different and like a diamond, and the bracelet had the H-type links on Sinn watches. Then, I had a chance to get a brief glance of the watch and I still don't know the exact model but I realized that I was seeing a Patek Phillippe for the first time in my life. I think it was a Nautilus with several complications, mostly off-centred (still don't know the exact model as I'm not too aware of PP models). The whole watch was in steel and very very understated - nothing shiny like a Rolex and quite small actually (it was a big guy wearing it).


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I was at an oil and gas industry event today and I saw a casually dressed guy wearing a watch which had sort of a stylized cross on the bracelet clasp. First I thought it might be a Victorinox but the cross was different and like a diamond, and the bracelet had the H-type links on Sinn watches. Then, I had a chance to get a brief glance of the watch and I still don't know the exact model but I realized that I was seeing a Patek Phillippe for the first time in my life. I think it was a Nautilus with several complications, mostly off-centred (still don't know the exact model as I'm not too aware of PP models). The whole watch was in steel and very very understated - nothing shiny like a Rolex and quite small actually (it was a big guy wearing it).


patek philippe 5712 I would guess.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watchVT said:


> patek philippe 5712 I would guess.


Yes, I agree. But the center links didn't shine as much - looked like the watch had been worn for several years.


----------



## Zach97 (Jul 24, 2013)

A gentleman with this Cartier Roadster came in to my store a few weeks ago. I nearly had a heart attack as A. I had never seen a Cartier in the wild before and B. the store I manage is in a rural area with a fairly high poverty rate. I rarely see anything other than Timex and 20 year old quartz Seiko. Apparently the gentleman's boss bought it for him a decade or so ago after a particularly good year. I wish I had gotten a picture of it on the bracelet but he was showing me how there was a quick release that allowed him to remove it from the bracelet in no time at all.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome Zach! Tx!


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

I just wanted to share something I encountered at work today. I just saw probably the coolest watch I have seen so far! Now in my work, it is almost commonplace to find GMT Masters, Explorer 2's, a few Submariners, IWC's, Panerai and even an AP ROO Diver. But this watch I saw today would blow them all away. I only see this watch through pictures online but seeing it in person was something very special, I think.
Rolex 1665 Double Red Seadweller!!b-)








It's too bad this watch is not complete. No boxes or papers, even the bracelet is just a replacement, I'm not sure from what watch but it's from another Rolex model. Nonetheless, the watch oozes history and character! The owner got it from his grandfather. Unfortunately, the story of how his grandfather purchased the watch is unclear. Service history is unknown but to my untrained eye the hands have probably been replaced before. The owner was clueless about the watch's reference number, it's history, and what to do with the watch so I eagerly pointed him to known watchmakers who can service the watch and what to do with the bracelet issue and where he could get more information regarding the watch. Apparently, other colleagues who are WIS's and have seen this watch already made an offer to buy it but the sentimental value is far more valuable than it's monetary value. I myself wanted to trade all watches in my collection just to get this piece


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

That Double Red Rollie is sweet! A little Polywatch..., okay a tube of Polywatch, and that would be uber cool!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry I wasn't active here on the forum recently but I was certainly active in spotting watches. 
Here's beautiful and unusual combination of materials on this rose gold /DLC Chopard Mille Miglia Limited edition Speed Black. 
Really gorgeous piece, worned by a young middle eastern gentleman who bought it him self maybe 6 years ago.


























































Next one is Omega Constellation Co-Axil automatic spotted on African American middle aged guy who got it as a wedding present. It's the biggest Constellation I've ever seen. 

























Now, this last piece I'll show you is coming from old Italian family owned jewelry store. It's their family name and I can tell you that this white gold Buccelati automatic chronograph retails for over 20k.
It's big in size, around 42mm but because of the shape of case even though men's, to me seems more like a lady's watch. 
Never though less, it's unique and beautiful!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Today I encountered 2 watch brands that I don't think I had ever seen in the wild before. One of my colleagues just came back from a weekend retreat in South Africa and I noticed he was wearing a watch I had never seen before. A Frederique Constant Chronograph, very elegant piece, and in true Roberto style, I took a picture: -









Then I met an English Solicitor and he was wearing an Oris. I didn't feel that it was an appropriate occassion to talk about watches, but I did get a good look at it: -








(Picture from Oris.ch)

When it rains it pours.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome my friend!thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I did not ask to take pictures of any watches, because I felt it might be in bad taste as I was on a business trip, but I crossed paths with more notable watch brands during my few days in Europe than I have in my life here in the US. Business partners in Europe had on (from memory) a Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec Chronograph, Bregeut, JLC (very thin), separately a JLC dive watch, two A. Lange watches, and a Union. In Spain I enjoyed seeing my first Vacheron in the wild, a Nardin, and an AP Royal Oak. I wondered where all the high end watches went.....now I know LOL


----------



## Winnipesaukee (Sep 29, 2010)

I just visited New Orleans for the weekend. On the plane, I noticed a guy had a nice Hublot. When I complimented the watch, he was pretty standoffish (my girlfriend had less polite word to describe him).

Otherwise, in NOLA, it seemed EVERY "business-looking" man over 30 had a black Sub. Pretty boring.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Winnipesaukee said:


> I just visited New Orleans for the weekend. On the plane, I noticed a guy had a nice Hublot. When I complimented the watch, he was pretty standoffish (my girlfriend had less polite word to describe him).


It was probably a fake, so he was extra touchy over the subject


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


>


Sorry mate, that's clearly a fake. For start the dimensions are totally wrong and I seriously doubt that it was really made in Switzerland.

Joking aside, wishing you a belated happy birthday Roberto!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Ha ha!
Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I spotted this Mondaine on the subway in Tokyo last night. I often have to shuffle close to see what brand watch somebody is wearing, but a Mondaine, with its signature red second hand, is always easy to see from a distance.


----------



## jordonburn (May 19, 2015)

We had our regional manager in yesterday at work he had a nice Cartier piece on I got a picture of it probably one of the nicer watches I've seen out and about.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Today I met someone wearing a watch that truly demands attention - a solid rose gold Rolex GMT. It had a black bezel and green dial. I complemented the wearer and he was quite pleased, he said the green dial version is a bit rare.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I bumped into the same fellow (see above post) and this time he was wearing a Calibre de Cartier on a stainless steel bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Talking about Cartier, I handled few weeks ago brand new model, Cle. But they were very discreet about taking pictures!


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Was calling on a customer two weeks ago in the Carolinas and noticed a Patek Aquanaut on his wrist. Did not ask about it but was really itching to. He goes to China a lot and I bet he got it there. Was instantly recognizable on his wrist. Probably the first time I have spotted a PP out in public.

Looked like this version with the dive strap. (image found online)


----------



## jordonburn (May 19, 2015)

Today I think I saw the nicest watch I've ever seen there was a guy where I work I've never seen him before he had a nice suit on not the type of everyday suit you would normally just use for work so instantly my thoughts turned to what watch is that poking out from under his sleeve I couldn't tell untill later on in the day I walked past the guy and he had taken off his suit jacket he had one of the best looking watches I've ever seen it was a Franck Muller Casablanca very impressed don't think I'll see better in the wild couldn't start a conversation about it but here's a shot from the net it was very similar to.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So I was in London last week attending a lawyers' conference and there sure were some nice watches around. The conference was mainly attended by English Solicitors and a number of African commercial law firms.

I saw 3 male lawyers wearing Omega Seamaster Planet Oceansne from Mozambique, another from Angola and one British. All were the black iterations, but one had chronograph and another with orange numerals (6, 9 and 12). I saw 2 North African female lawyers wearing iced out pieces, one a black dial Rolex Lady Datejust and the other a two tone Omega Constellation. There was a French lawyer wearing an IWC GST Chronograph, like this one: -









Then there was a senior English solicitor wearing a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso with a few complications: -









I had to stop this fellow and compliment his watch, he was very pleased that I recognized it as Reverso and told me he bought it as a birthday present to himself.

I also spotted a senior female English solicitor with simple gold dress watch, at first I thought it was a Tissot because of how there are two lines of writing just below the 12 o'clock position with the top line a little longer than the botton one, but on closer inspection, it was a Rolex Cellini, like this: -









Another English solicitor was sporting a Chopard Mille Miglia Gran Turismo XL: -









I also spotted a Ugandan lawyer wearing a Rado Integral: -









All in all, it was a very good conference for watch spotting. I also spotted a Swatch, Longines and an Emporio Armani. No one had a smart watch /apple watch at the conference, but I did see a few Apple watches on the tube.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Dear Friends, 
It was some time since I made any posts here. Reason was a change of career which kept me pretty occupied and focused. 
I left hospitality industry, running restaurants and all those cool watches I was seeing. 
But no matter of that I never stopped looking and documenting "watches in the wild", so at this point I have so much material I would probably be set for next 6 months. 
Never the less, when ever I see a cool piece I make sure I document it. 
Funny thing, watches I see at my new job are top of the tear. Much rarer and higher level then before. I don't always have chance to take pictures but.... 





























































I love this Longines A-7 monopusher chronograph with hunters case. Awesome and huge! 



















This Panerai Luminor chronograph is from the other day. Gentleman in his early 70's was sporting it under long sleeve shirt but I spotted it seeing just a little piece. As it usually goes,this guy was also in awe of how did I know. How did I recognized it! But after so many years it's enough to see a piece of buckle and you just know. 



















And here's one more for the end! Solid gold Tiffany with little subdial on 6.
After his first Tiffany that was a present from his aunt was stolen in college this guy loved it so much that he decided to buy another himself. 
Anyway, enjoy and it's good to be back!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome back Roberto! You've been missed.
Congratulations on your new job. Lemme guess...watch retail?


----------



## brianedm (May 24, 2015)

I just read this entire thread. So many cool watches!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I mentioned how many more exclusive and rare watches I see now then at my previous job!?
Well, today I was lucky enough to spot my first tourbillion piece ever. 
I knew it was just question of time. 
6 Vietnamese guys stopped by "my" store.
Four were packing amazing pieces. 
Cartier in diamonds, Rolex, completely covered with stones, Frank Muller chronograph moonphase and last, CORUM ADMIRAL'S CUP LEGEND 42 TOURBILLON MICRO Rotor. 
The guy with Corum was oldest, I learned later, the father. Rest of them were sons or cousins. 
They were all very respectful and making sure to follow and execute any requests from father. 
I saw his watch clearly but to ask him to see it was not appropriate nor did it seemed like he would indulge my request.









Like any Corum, it was beautiful and big but I could clearly see the balance wheel oscillating in the little cage which was circling around. Even from few feet it was stunning and impressive!

Few moments before I had chance to speak to one of the sons, one with Frank Muller. 
[/IMG]

















And here's another one,from few days ago. Montblanc Time-Walker. This guy said he's obsessed with Montblanc. He apparently has every possible product made by them. 









































Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto, looks like your into a high end retail clothing store now??


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I actually am! 
Good eye and ear! 
I'm with Saks Fifth Avenue now 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Well... that explains a lot...!

Best of luck in the new position!


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I mentioned how many more exclusive and rare watches I see now then at my previous job!?
> Well, today I was lucky enough to spot my first tourbillion piece ever.
> I knew it was just question of time.
> 6 Vietnamese guys stopped by "my" store.
> ...


Lol, does any of those 6 guys look like the one on the left below?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Non of those 6 Vietnamese guys looked like guys in the picture.

But the madness of watches continues. 
Here's something from few days ago. 








































Beautiful Chopard Mille Miglia Limited edition AlfaRomeo model.

Breitling Chronomat Chronograph with very special color dial. I think it's the first time I've seen a dial like this. 
Owner was very young Asian student. He picked it from the Breitling flagship store in Bahamas. Present from his parents! 








































At my previous job Breitling must of been most spotted watch around. But here, I don't see it as often. I see mostly Chronographs but not so many more vintage pieces.

And here's the last for today, this is a bronze watch with two crowns. I found it very interesting. It's not expensive but it's certainly unique. 

























Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd be VERY curious to know what the ratio of fake to authentic is. As I'm certain nobody supports my choice, I am a Hublot fan. I LOVE my Hublot and I'd bet most assume it's fake which is fine with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Spotted yesterday on the Tokyo subway: A Rolex Oyster Perpetual. Watchspotting is fun!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

So I saw this Indian gentleman having coffee at Starbucks across the street from my work and of course I see he's sporting Breguet. 
He was with his family and I was in hurry so that was that. 
Fast forward 2 weeks and he is in my store and I'm helping him by chance of all the people.









































Let me say, this is such a fine and delicate watch with incredible details. Owner was very gracious and has several more Breguets, Pateks and similar.

For this next one, only thing I can say is wow! I believe it's a first timer and after I complemented the guy on it, he was happy to show it to me. He said he has other similar pieces and then he asked me :
You aren't the watch guy from the "Italian place" downtown? 
Apparently we already met on previous occasion but I forgot his face. 
When I asked about what watch he worned then he couldn't remember. 
At any rate, I'm grateful for seeing this beautiful Jaquet Drozd.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Even though I see incredible timepieces almost every day you guys can probably say until now that I get excited basically seeing anything that I like. 
One of my favorite Hamilton watches is Pan Europ and Below Zero. 
I had both models on multiple occasions but never one in this configuration. 
Young Asian who owned it said he has other watches but favorers this one most and I can't say I blame him!










































This is the new Rolex Oyster Perpetual in very special color called Red Grape. It's ref. 116000
It's coming in 36mm and I've never seen a dial like this on Rolex. Gorgeous in person, definitely different, only "issue" for me personally is the smaller size.










































Last one for tonight is this white dial Panerai Luminor that I've had opportunity seeing more than few times on different people. Obviously very popular model around here! 

















Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice spotting, Roberto. I wonder how you get any work done?! I guess chatting up your customers works in your favor.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, yes it's true, chatting helps in my business. 
Luckily majority of customers are friendly and wants to share and show their timepieces. Funny enough, people who you would least expect they say, I would rather not have my watch being photographed. It's always abrupt and harsh when you hear that. Like tonight, guy had a Breguet chronograph, from what I could see. We talked about watches and he is a big enthusiast, at least he said so . But what I asked to check his watch he said rather not. Since we were close I could see enough to notice it's a replica. Of course I didn't say anything but it made complete sense he refused to let me take pictures. He said he'll come with a different watch and show it to me!

But there's plenty to be seen. I always loved this Hermes model. This is the bigger one. It's so recognizable. Despite its quartz movement I'm a big fan. 
I

























There's a lot to say about Parmigani watches. Incredible craftsmanship, top notch materials and exclusivity. 
This one with MOP dial, Diamond bezel and in house movement with microrotor is great example. 

















































This cool little Oris Automatic Moonphase I spotted at pharmacy floor while waiting in line. Owner was a young lady which made everything even more interesting. Oris is in general not very represented and viewed around here and as a huge supporter of the Brand I was super happy to see one, especially on the woman. 

























Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Last few days I had chance to see some cool stuff. I met with my peers in Phoenix Arizona for BA summit. 
Many had very cool time pieces. Here's some 
One of my favorite of course was Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean XL chronograph. 
























































There's not much to say here. After holding it my juices for Omega started flowing again.

Another very interesting piece IMO was this Zeppelin. This one was automatic and I was always a huge fan of vintage look with curved crystal and no bezel as well as of the complications that holds. 
This particular one was a power reserve & am/pm indicator. 
My colleague received it as a present two years ago and it's still running strong. 
Only issue were the scratches on the crystal for what I prescribed Polywatch 

























































As last I would like to go back to the real world and show you this Rolex GMT Master two tone with rubies and nipple dial. 
Lawyer from Baltimore was very gracious and let me check it out. 
Patina, little bit of precious stones and age makes this very desirable piece.


























All of the guys I encountered on the summit were super cool and friendly and I want to thank them again.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

A Professor of mine wears this omega speedmaster auto blue dial. Its always visible when he is standing at the rostrum giving a lecture. He keeps banging the watch on the raised edge of the wooden rostrum as he gestures while explaining something. Poor watch gets a real beating every lecture especially when he gets agitated at our answers and starts really banging his hands and the watch on the wood. That must be one tough watch to be still working.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I've seen a few Tissot Visodates in the wild. Yesterday at the supermarket I saw a guy wearing a Visodate, at first I didn't recognise it as such as it had a grimy, brassy tone to the case. Then I realised that it was the gold PVD version - the gold had almost entirely disappeared. It looked horrible. Heavens know what abuse that poor watch must have suffered - I thought PVD coating tended to fare better than plating.


----------



## B17 (Nov 23, 2014)

Great thread, Roberto. I like hearing about the conversations and the people you meet, as much as seeing the watches.

At my work, have not seen a single interesting watch apart from a quartz Swiss Army (Swiss Army were my first 'decent' couple of watches so have a soft spot for them). EDIT: Forgot to mention a pretty nice Tag that a colleague wears.

Was recently at a small physician conference in Reston, VA. A few guys maybe in their thirties and forties were wearing Breitlings, 44 mm or less - couldn't get a close enough look to identify the models. A couple were wearing Apple watches, including one lecturer - I saw them having a conversation about it.

A couple of guys were wearing snazzy looking watches. I asked one of them what watch he was wearing, and he looked at me like, 'huh?' and looked at his wrist and said 'it's just a...'. He had no clue about what watch he was wearing. It was a Wenger. The other guy I mentioned...was also wearing a Wenger.

Saw one Sub.

At Dulles airport one fellow was wearing a Grand Carrera.

On the flight, pilot was wearing a Rolex Pepsi GMT. The watch looked quite shiny so not sure if it was the original stainless steel, or rather the new white gold.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

When guy doesn't know what he has on the wrist it's usually an inexpensive or ordinary watch. 
Talking about ordinary or extraordinary one of the first timers for me was Harry Winston piece. Older middle eastern heritage gentleman was sporting one, pretty basic model but still H. Winston. It was in white gold and very unusual and attractive. 

































Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

I want that grape dial Rolex.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> ...
> There's a lot to say about Parmigani watches. Incredible craftsmanship, top notch materials and exclusivity.
> This one with MOP dial, Diamond bezel and in house movement with microrotor is great example.
> 
> ...


Please tell me this wasn't on a Dude...!!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

No, it wasn't! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## B17 (Nov 23, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> There was several cool and interesting viewings in last couple of days but today's ones were significant enough to skip others.
> 
> Rolex is all around this parts but diamond Rolex not so much.
> Never the less I see more and more of those baby's and predominantly on wrists of Asian and Middle eastern customers.
> ...


From the Datejusts you have seen, what is your opinion on the original 36 mm versus the new 41 mm? Did the 36 mm look odd in your opinion? I noticed you also saw some Air Kings which I presume were 34 mm...

I have a smallish wrist and am thinking of a 36 mm Datejust, but don't have easy access to high end jewellers or Rolex ADs where I live to try them on.


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm nearly sobbing just thinking about this. A few days ago (maybe 3) I saw a dude in his late 30's/ early 40's wearing a gold Richard Mille RM 016/017. (This is at the hotel in Italy I'm staying at.) I didn't want to disturb him at breakfast with his girlfriend/ wife, so I held off and hoped he would wear it sometime soon again. I saw him wearing it at dinner the next day but again he was with his partner. Cut to this morning, I haven't complimented, talked about, or taken pictures of his watch, and he left around 9:30 Italian time without it on. 

So, so sad.

I also saw a Junghans Max Bill chronoscope, the new black one. 

And of course, the countless Rolexes, Cartiers, Breitlings, Panerais, etcetera. Unfortunately, accordining to my mom, it would be innapropriate to take pictures. However, most people were engaged in conversation by me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that , that's a rare piece to encounter in the wild!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi B17,
I think you are on the right track with 36mm DJ. I wouldn't go lower than that even though I prefer Air-king over DJ especially two tone models. 
The key is to somehow try it in. Perhaps one of the members who owns one of those models lives in your area send you can try to meet. Be creative but I wouldn't commit to a purchase this important with not trying it first. 
Just to make it clear I prefer AK model because it has a little of sporty vibe opposed to DJ. 
But you can always change straps with DJ and create different looks. 
You answer you no 36 doesn't look odd 41mm actually looks pretty big which is my personal preference. 
I believe 40-42mm is a perfect size. It's timeless but it all depends on the size of your wrist and how the watch Fitts you. 
Hope this helps 
R. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

While busy with the client today I noticed the guy looking around the store very casually wearing very interesting and not your everyday watch. 
From the choice of his piece I'm almost positive he's one of us, a real WIS! 
It was Stowa Seatime Provider. 
I mean, this is an obscure watch that you don't just see in your local watch shop. 
Not to mention the color of the dial, turquoise!!! 
I'm so sorry I missed this one! 
But I learned that the guy was my colleagues client which means he'll be back! 
















I borrowed this pictures from Google and I hope no one minds. 
It was this exact model on this identical bracelet!Wow!

Another watch I wanted to show you is this Ralph Lauren horse-shoe case . Model called Stirrup! I really like it and it feels solid even though this particular one was quartz.

























I learned tone about RL watches and as part of the Richmond group they use movements like Piaget historically and in present as well as IWC and JLC. 
I have seen other RL models I would like to share with you in the future.

When I began to collect more seriously one of my favorite watches was Hamilton Below Zero 1000m. It was featured in the movie Predators with Adrian Brodie long after I already discovered it but that made me like it even more. I had only stainless steel models (I had 3 over time). They make one in PVD like in the movie and then there's this baby. Stainless steel rose gold plated! 
Today there are other configurations of materials. 
Owner was a student who was very much in to it but not a WIS. 
I always preferred bigger 46mm model (1000m) over 42mm (600m). One of the reasons was exhibition case back on bigger model. 









































Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys 
I just realized looking back at my last few posts that I already mentioned Hamilton Below Zero #1000m. 
I think this is probably the first time this happened to me but I'm little surprised that no one you noticed it and said something. Usually you guys are very quick when there's an error or a problem. 
Anyway, I apologize for my repetitive post and to fix it I'll make another now! 
This is Bvlgari Octo Gerald Genta retrograde cal. 7722 
Pictures tell you everything, it's impressive in every possible way. 

































If I already showed you this one please excuse me. My Instagram posts are messing up with my memory of what I already showed up. 
This is Chronoswiss Chronograph Tora in solid gold case and solid gold bracelet. 
I saw this watch a year or two ago and this time I took fresh pictures. 








































Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Three days ago guy in his late 50s stopped by checking some very nice shirts. First thing I noticed was his GMT Master in white gold. I asked about it, he confirmed that this indeed is white gold one but he said it he'll rather pass photos bc he's afraid someone could steal it. 
In the end he bought bunch of stuff from me but I kinda lost interest in asking again. 
U
















This 2 photos are from Google but the only thing I can say is that in person, watch looks even better!

Here's nice Hermes chronograph you don't see to much around! 
















I

















I had opportunity to check this unusual for Breitling, World Timer. 
It operates same way that Patek WT works.










































This little vintage Longines is one of my favorites in the past few months. 
I almost ended up buying it buy then I had to remind myself that I'm not sporting anything except my Sub C. 
I have dozen of cool vintage pieces that are just sitting in the box.

















I








I love the blue hands and that railroad scale on the outer edge.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> When guy doesn't know what he has on the wrist it's usually an inexpensive or ordinary watch.
> Talking about ordinary or extraordinary one of the first timers for me was Harry Winston piece. Older middle eastern heritage gentleman was sporting one, pretty basic model but still H. Winston. It was in white gold and very unusual and attractive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I was gonna get that Harry Winston. But now it seems way too small compared to their newer offerings and my taste has changed.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Yesterday, a lady came into my office wearing a stainless steel Cartier Tank with date function at 6 o'clock and seconds hand. It was pretty large so it may have been a men's version of the Tank. A few moments ago, I walked past a French tourist who had his own tour guide and he has wearing a stainless steel Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso on a reddish-brown strap. That's two watches in the wild that I rarely see and both with a rectangular case.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sitting on my local bus waiting to leave the station when the gentleman in his 50's walks right past me. 
Since I'm sitting down I can see he's wearing Reverso despite the fact it's completely under his cuff. 
Of course, me being me i just can't resist so I approached him and start up conversation. 
















































Absolutely beautiful timepiece, Jager Lecoultre Reverso in rose gold with moonphase, power reserve and 24 hour complications. 
The owner, James was even cooler! Very friendly and gracious guy, received this little beauty around 7-8 years ago as a present from his lovely wife. 
I'm saying "lovley" because what other kind of a woman would give you such a present!? 
Obviously an exquisite taste!

I know I'm telling you guys this all the time but I have so much to show you! Unfortunately I'm very busy and can't post as much as I would like to. 
Anyhow, James, thank you for being so gracious and I'll catch you guys on the next post!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I want to make this quick post just to show you what I spotted. 
Unfortunately there was no way to speak with this guy but it was a truly unique and attractive Longines he was wearing! 
This is Longines Evidenza moonphase and in this Curvex style reminds a lot on Franck Muller.
At first I thought it is one of the Conquistador models but I was very pleasantly surprised to seek Longines. Dial was kind of tropical color and the whole thing looked amazing! 
I'm surprised my self how much I was attracted to it! 









Here's another usual suspect in this area! 
Gentleman sporting this Patek Nautilus was in early 70's, this his the daily beater for him! 
































He was middle eastern heritage and he also has rose gold Aquanaut on leather strap that is his dress watch. 
Enjoy and I'll catch you on the next post!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

That's an awesome 'beater'. It's so refreshing to see an expensive watch not being babied but instead picking up the scars of day-to-day life. Mind you, if I owned a Nautilus...


----------



## masterpro (Jan 5, 2015)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Here's another usual suspect in this area!
> Gentleman sporting this Patek Nautilus was in early 70's, this his the daily beater for him!
> 
> He was middle eastern heritage and he also has rose gold Aquanaut on leather strap that is his dress watch.
> ...


Agree with the poster above. Amazing to see such a watch being used and abused as a daily.
Do you think in the flesh it didn't look as nice because of the scratches it has picked up? 
I once saw a white dial 5711 in a similar condition, and honestly didn't think it looked bad at all.
Would still be able to enjoy the watch happily if it looked that way after years of wear.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

That's actually exactly what I said to the owner of Nautilus! 
I loved the fact you can see marks of everyday wear! 
It gives the watch credibility IMO, it gives it soul. 
Yes, it's true that I would probably be more careful with it like I am with my Sub C. If you closely look at my Sub in pictures you'll have hard time finding anything that resembles that Nautilus but to answer your question, no, it didn't look bad at all. Just the opposite! 
On the other hand, even though I'm careful with my watch I'm not obsessive! I wear it like any other watch. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I have to say it again and again, I feel so blessed to be able to check all this cool timepieces. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know where to start. There are days that I don't see anything worth mentioning (those are really rare) but then there are days when I see real historic pieces in the real meaning of the world. 
Today I felt like it was one of those days. 
Specifically because of one particular piece. 
Rolex Submariner I believe it could be ref. 1680
















I was mining my own business as usual when the gentleman in his early 60's showed up on my floor. 
Tall, in good shape he was just browsing and in any other instance I would let him be except I noticed amazing vintage Sub on jubelee on his wrist. 
















Second thing I noticed was that the hesilite critical was covered with daily wear markings and my OCD just kicked in. 
I simply had to check this obviously much loved piece and I had to inform him about Polywatch solution for his "problem"! 
As I engaged him in the conversation I learned pretty remarkable story. 
He graciously allowed me to check his time piece and of course I did it
. 
I learned not long after that that he was one of participants of America's Cup. Yes that America's Cup. Not only that he was participant but he was also the winner of 1974 America's Cup on the boat called Courageous .








(this is picture found on Google) 
As the reminder for his achievement he and all the other guys on his crew received Rolex Submariner .
















Now tell me that this isn't a historic watch. To be the part of this race in general is an achievement not to mention to win it.! How exclusive is the club of the winners of this race! 
Here's a few lines about the Cup itself from Wikipedia 
" The history and prestige associated with the America's Cup attracts not only the world's top sailors and yacht designers but also the involvement of wealthy entrepreneurs and sponsors. It is a test not only of sailing skill and boat and sail design, but also of fund-raising and management skills."








He told me about his position because I asked about the race but I forgot what's it called. I only know that he was taking care of the biggest sail in the middle of the boat. He's still sailing and his trusted Sub is accompanying him to each new adventure.
















At some point in the 80's he had the bracelet exchanged from Oyster to Jubilee because he preferred the Jubilee look. I enjoyed talking to him and I'm sorry I didn't have more time to learn about this unique achievement!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

In Bay Area, as in many other American urban areas, you normally see a pretty standard non-WIS selection: lots of Subs, occasional Omega Seamaster or AT, a few Panerais and that's about it, really. Only on a rare occasion would you would notice, say, an IWC Portuguese or something like that. The only watch I ever get asked about is my MIH, which, of course, not a single soul has ever heard of outside of our little community. 
On my visits to Singapore, however, it's another story. I once saw a Lange in the MRT. Forgot who wore it, I was too busy looking at the watch!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for posting EugV12 ! Since you mentioned IWC I have several in I didn't post yet. 
One in particular was few weeks ago back in Phoenix Arizona. Young woman, late 20's,she was part of our summit was sporting this beautiful IWC Portuguese. 
I
























She's from NY so she went to IWC boutique there to check out few pieces. She knew she likes Portuguese but she never handled one before. 
Her boyfriend was making her company and apparently between the two of them she got almost no attention in the store. 
Employees were helping mainly him as potential buyer. Finally when she said something they regrouped and she picked up this blue handed chronograph. 
























I guess one never knows, especially in high end retail and on the city like NY! 
She was very friendly and graciously showed me her prized possession! Unusual choice for sure but an awesome one as well! 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

On my recent flight from London to Budapest, I sat next to someone wearing a Richard Mille Felipe Massa. Never ever seen one in the wild before.

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you. I love this thread. Always cool to see what you'll post next, since I never see anything interesting except on vacation.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you, it means a lot to receive feedback. I don't hear often from you guys so any word is excepted with thrill.

Here's one from another day, guy walked in with his







mom i would say, middle eastern, in his 20's. They were looking for the women's store but as soon as I noticed his Aqua Terra chronograph that was it! Plus he was interested to show it to me.

I was interested why this, pretty obscure model that you don't see around to much ?! 
He said he closed it only for the looks.

I guess that's good as reason as any! 
Enjoy and I'll catch you on the next post,


































Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

This is a great thread. As a fellow DC area resident I have seen a good variety of Rolex (mostly Subs and Datejusts, occasionally an Explorer I or GMT, including among work colleagues). Omega is probably the second major brand I see, and those are a mix of Seamasters, Aqua Terras, Planet Oceans, and Speedie Pros. Honestly there are almost no other watches I see out there--maybe one or two JLCs, including my own, but those are pretty rare. And never a Grand Seiko, Patek, Lange, VC, AP, etc. Looks like I need to hang out in some nice restaurant and let the crowd go by!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Gouverneur, 
They are out there, less then major brands but DC is a great resource for very fancy watches! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## c_barnes_21 (Aug 12, 2015)

This is such a great thread. I bet you have some great conversations with these folks to!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I certainly do sir! I always say that the story is often more interesting than the piece itself! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

I recently admired a Nomos from 15 feet away and the guy said, "You must know watches. I got this Nomos cheap back before they got famous." Beautiful, but I wasn't brave enough to ask to take a photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I was eating in a food court the other day. Guy at the next table was wearing a nice IWC pilot. At first glance I thought it was an IWC but this is not a common watch in Sydney, so I surreptitiously had a longer look and clearly saw the IWC name. I really like these IWC pilots. First IWC I've seen in the wild so that was exciting! He was eating with a friend so it would've been weird if I interrupted to say "nice watch". Even if he was eating alone I don't have the nerve to strike up a conversation like Roberto!

Pic from the web


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Papamud said:


> I recently admired a Nomos from 15 feet away and the guy said, "You must know watches. I got this Nomos cheap back before they got famous." Beautiful, but I wasn't brave enough to ask to take a photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I recently tweeted, "A Nomos is like a secret club membership ring. When you see a Nomos on somebody, you know they know watches."


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I was at the 5th game in the jays- rangers series, and just in the few seats around me I saw a Rolex sub, a two tone sub, ulysse nardin, movado museum, and my personal favourite, this one (not my picture):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Since you guys talking about Nomos it's only appropriate for me to show you at least one that I documented in the last few months. 
This young Dutch guy came in the other day and right away I noticed Ludwig on his wrist. 
He is only starting getting in the watch world and his first piece was this Nomos Ludwig. 
































I explained to him about the different forums and other resources and introduced him to our little community. 
He loved the whole thing and prior to that day he never heard of it. 








































This watch is slim and beautiful. As soon as you touch it you feel quality. 
Simplistic and minimalist look makes it appealing but the real beauty is when you turn it around! 

















Enjoy and I'll catch you on the next post Mc

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Today, I met a foreign lawyer wearing a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Geographic on a black leather strap. What a cool piece. I thought that there must be a good chance that he likes watches if he's wearing such a piece and so I complemented him on his JLC and his face immediately lit up, he said he has a collection of mainly JLCs, but has had to stop buying as it was an addictive and expensive hobby (sound familiar).


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome , I love JLC especially Navy Seals model. 
Tx for posting 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDiep (Dec 18, 2010)

Bill Adler said:


> I agree. I recently tweeted, "A Nomos is like a secret club membership ring. When you see a Nomos on somebody, you know they know watches."


As a Nomos owner, I would certainly believe this to be true


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

I ran into this yesterday. 









Time is an invention...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Ran into a young guy (30+) who happened to be an established collector of some very high end Swiss pieces and now starting to look into Seikos. His first piece which was also on his wrist was the 50 pieces limited platinum SBGA107. A $34,500 watch that looks like a $50 vintage Seiko... to the untrained eye. I'm not that good of a WIS :-x


----------



## leetse2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm late to the party on this thread but really enjoy all of the 'wild encounters'. Please keep them coming!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Saw a late twentysomething guy on the London Underground today wearing a minty fresh BLNR. He was slim, good-looking and trendy. Bastard. 

Having tried on the BLNR myself recently, it looked like a watch of the Gods. Odin might wear one, or Zeus while hurling lightning bolts. Yet, on this person's wrist, it somehow looked a bit too flashy. The polished centre-links on the bracelet were, to me, outre.

Funny, as I was about to buy one. Seeing a coveted watch 'in the field' on the wrist of a well turned-out person is interesting, as sometimes it doesn't strike you the way it should. The guy next to him was wearing a G-Shock, one of those khaki things that looks like a Transformer, and it looked way cooler.

As the Americans say, go figure.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Saw a late twentysomething guy on the London Underground today wearing a minty fresh BLNR. He was slim, good-looking and trendy. Bastard. Having tried on the BLNR myself recently, it looked like a watch of the Gods. Odin might wear one, or Zeus while hurling lightning bolts. Yet, on this person's wrist, it somehow looked a bit too flashy. The polished centre-links on the bracelet were, to me, outre.


You called someone using bracelets "trendy"?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Veda said:


> You called someone using bracelets "trendy"?


As you say yourself, you are in Asia. I am not. Our mileage varies.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

The other day I spotted a Rolex GMT Master coke bezel. A guy at our IT helpdesk was wearing it. At first all I saw was the bracelet and shape of the clasp from the side. I thought "that's very Rolex-looking". When he turned his wrist I spotted the coke bezel and knew I was right! My WISdom is increasing lol. 

If you know Sydney you know how rare it is to spot a Rolex, even more so a model like the GMT Master. 

I was wearing my Explorer II at the time and wanted to say something but then he may not appreciate me blurting out in front of his colleagues "Hey, nice Rolex". I know I wouldn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
Recently I had made very big and significant change in my professional life and just when I started to get use to it another doors open and here I am. 
I can say with certainty that I'm one of those people who has his "Dream Job"!
And I mean that most literally. 
I spent over 2 decades, my whole professional career in the industry I never cared for. 
Being involved with watches I secretly dreamed of working with watches and being part of that industry. Few years ago I actually talked to someone about it, I even wrote little bit here about my "wishes". 
About a month ago, I got an incredible opportunity to work for the institution of Washington DC. The Landmark and one of the most respected and worldly known newly expanded "Tiny Jewel Box"!!! 
Never in my wildest dreams I thought I would do what I am doing today. 
Watches I see on a daily basis are hard to describe. 
At Saks, my last job I had opportunity to see some pretty cool stuff and I'll show it to you in the future, but this, this is a whole new level. 
Here's just a few from last few days
Solid gold A. Lange 
















Frederique Constant Tourbillion 








Vintage Omega Speedmaster Mark lll 








Breitling Transocean WorldTimer 
U
















... and many, many more!

I am beside myself, incredible honored , grateful and simply happy to be given a chance to fulfill my dreams! 
I just wanted to share it with you guys.

Roberto

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations Roberto! Keep us up to date and keep showing cool watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Busy week, a lot of amazing stuff. 
Here's few 
















































Absolutely amazing JLC Duometre in solid gold case with 2 barrels, each 50 hr of pr. One for chronograph and other for the watch

























Many solid gold pieces around, vintage and modern. This Lange Doppelfederhaus just walked in. Incredible piece to see. 
Hope you enjoy it. More to come!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

IHi guy's, Happy New Year to everyone! 
I'm sorry I wasn't very active last few weeks. It was simply busy. 
On the other hand it seems like now when I have more "spottings" then ever, my posts are more infrequent.

Anyhow, I miss spending time here and my appetite for watches came back stronger than ever. 
I was perfectly happy only with my beloved Sub C but not any more!

I have abundance of new pieces to show you and I hope there'll be even more in 2016.Here's few 
New Breitling Emergency 
I
























Something you don't see every day. 
This new model is huge, 51mm to be exact. 
Titanium case in DLC Volcano black with now two transmission frequencies. On the old model it was one. Old model was also smaller. 
Impressive at this point utility tool for only one purpose.

I spotted this Parmigani Fleurier in rose gold on someone I actually know. It's powered by beautiful in house micro rotor caliber. 

















And as last, check this out, 
IWC Portofino. 
This is in house manual wind movement that commands 8 days of power reserve. 
Interestingly it can actually pull 9.5 days of PR but the watch performs best when set for 8 days. 
































Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

At my work I've seen many watches. Movados, rolexs, omegas, Jaegar Lecoultre( Asian friend of mine) , and my boss has a couple of Breitlings he wears.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So over the festive season I went on holiday to Maldives with the family and stayed at a few resorts. While some people just wanted to relax by the pool sipping on a Mojito, I, being a WIS, obviously spent a good deal of time checking out people's wrists, and I also saw a few people checking out my wrists! Anyways, I thought I'd share what I saw, unfortunately, I didn't have the heart to take any pictures.

Firstly, the overall winner of most seen higher end watch brand is Rolex. Saw a lot of black dial Submariner Dates. Saw someone diving with his Submariner Date, incidentally, I finally baptized my Omega SMPc with a dive, so my diving watch has finally gone diving, Hooray! Also saw a few Daytonas, one of which was the brown dial, 'silver' dial Daytona. This was being worn by the patriarch of a business family empire. He was German or Austrian.









Saw a number of Datejusts, mostly two toned. The Director or Senior Management person of one of the resorts we stayed at wore a two tone Datejust 2. He was German. I also saw 2 Rolex GMTs, both with the pepsi bezel, they were being worn by Russians.

The next most featured brand was Audemars Piguet. In fact, all of the APs that I saw were Royal Oaks. One of the main shareholders of a resort we stayed at wore a Royal Oak Chronograph. It had arabic numerals and one of the sub-registers was red, I actually saw him take a glance at my watch. Another shareholder wore a 'plain' Royal Oak with a dark blue dial, hour and minute hands (no seconds hand) and date.









I saw a few other guests wearing Royal Oak Offshore Chronographs, I can recall seeing one on a Thai and also a British guest. And I saw the Brit checking out my wrist watch as well. The Thai had one with a black dial surrounded by a yellow accent.

In third place is Hublot. I can't tell the model cause I'm not well versed with Hublot at the moment, but Hublots are pretty distinctive with their round bezel with screws and large cases. I saw a German wearing one and a couple of Russians.

I did see a few Apple watches and a few Casio G-Shocks. I saw 2 Cartier Ballon Bleu, they were being worn by Russian ladies. I did not see anyone else wearing Omega. But the vast majority of people did not wear a watch.

But the piece de resistance that I saw was worn by a British tourist from Guernsey. Could be the first time I saw such a watch in the wild, a Patek Philippe. Gold case with moonphase and the closest watch I could find on the net that resembled the one I saw was this one: -









For once I had to ask if it was a Patek and the wearer confirmed it so. The conversation on watches quickly dissolved and we spent most of the evening talking about the Premier League and how incredible it is that Leicester City and Chelsea seem to be trading places.

[All pictures taken from the net]


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a great report from your vacation. Certainly some incredible pieces. But the star of your ansamble is most definitely Patek. 
Talking about Patek I met this guy Antonio the other day. And even though he has from what he said extensive collection of high end pieces he doesn't consider himself to be a collector. 
But seems like his main focus is Patek. 
It's also very obvious from the watch he was sporting that day. 
Introducing 
Patek Phillipe Nautilus Jumbo 5711 in platinum 
































It's hard to describe it, it just feels substantial and premium. On top of that platinum makes it incredible heavy. Finish is simply perfect and quality oozes from every inch of this watch. When you add all that up its no question why Patek represents the ultimate and best timepieces in the world! Again, this is my opinion so please consider that!

Beautiful vintage Jager Lecoultre Futurmatic with no crown. Crown is hidden on the back of the watch. Very clever.








































Here's another little beauty, Rolex Bubbleback in yellow gold case.

























My buddy Peter stopped by and brought his new "love" Zenith chronograph 








































Enjoy and there's much more to come Mc

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

We had very interesting event held by Rolex here in the store. It was called 40mm featuring new Rolex 40mm #Presidential. 
The largest President until now was 41mm but it's discontinued and this new one is taking its place. 
It's coming in several different dials and finishes and of course only on precious metals. 
Here's platinum 
















Rose gold 
















Some with gold and diamonds 








And finally traditional yellow gold 

























Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

Saw a guy across the aisle from me on a plane wearing a Seiko Cocktail Time with a tasteful aftermarket croc strap. I think he caught me checking it out.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

entex said:


> Saw a guy across the aisle from me on a plane wearing a Seiko Cocktail Time with a tasteful aftermarket croc strap. I think he caught me checking it out.


THAT'S a WIS watch. You missed a chance at a watch discussion. What were you wearing at the time?


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

rfortson said:


> THAT'S a WIS watch. You missed a chance at a watch discussion. What were you wearing at the time?


Ball Night Train 2. He had his headphones on, so I didn't want to bug him. Certainly a WIS watch. They don't sell that model most places they sell Seikos.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I had my first watch sightings worth mentioning last Saturday. At my sons Jiu Jitsu class a parent walked in with a Rolex yachtmaster like this:










Later in the day at Jimmie Johns the guy the next table over was wearing a Rolex Daytona like this:


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

Wow I have been following this thread since the beginning and the level of watches has hit the stratosphere Roberto, truly the creme de la creme as of late.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Adding a couple weeks worth of sightings from here in Shanghai. I live in the French Concession, which is always good for spotting luxury watches and cars.

-Cartier Santos: Spotted yesterday on the wrist of a recruiter I am working with. American guy. Looked great on him and he was definitely scoping out my wrist, but the meeting did not allow for a watch conversation given his employee was there.

-Rolex Hulk: Spotted at the restaurant Kitchen Laundry on an early 30's woman. Looked great.

-Omega AT: Spotted on a female at the same restaurant.

-IWC Portoguieser: Spotted on a female at a recruiter I am working with. Mid 20's, very attractive. Gold indices.

-AP Royal Oak Offshore Chrono: Spotted on a young 20's guy while on the metro. Possibly fake, but could not tell.

-Tissot: Do not know the model. Spotted on a China Eastern flight attendant (male)

-JLC Ultra Thin Small Seconds: Spotted on a guy at the Shangri-La in Shenzhen. 

-Rolex Explorer II White Dial: Spotted on a colleague at our partner company during a market tour. 

-Rolex Explorer I Black Dial: Spotted on a colleague at same partner company.

Many, many more here, but those are the most recent. Chinese love nice watches...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm currently in New York city and coming from DC I immediately noticed the difference. 
As soon as I entered Penn Station I could see few things I would rarely see in DC. 
Panerai, few Omegas but what really compelled me to write tonight was spotting from Brooklyn from earlier today. 
I noticed small flea market and decided to check it out. 
There was nothing interesting at all except as soon as I started browsing I spotted a guy, my age, shorts, black t, covered in tattoos sporting vintage Rolex. 
But not just any vintage Rolex, it was beautiful example of 1962 Submariner gilt underline 5512.
Pieces like this are rare to begin with and to find one myself is to me pretty amazing. 
We started to chat and soon flea market become uninteresting to the both of us. Extremely knowledgeable guy who's hobby are vintage Rolex's. 
And finally here's the star 









































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

No pics I'm afraid, but yesterday I saw only the second (third if we count mine) PP 5711 I've seen in the wild over the last couple of years. This is in Dubai, which is the most watch-y place I have been to outside of Hong Kong. They are apparently quite rare for a base model watch.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

I recently posted this on the Omega forum as last weekend I was at a party and heard someone say "You have great taste in watches" and turned to find they were talking to me so I snapped a picture of ours together in their natural habitat


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

I work with the management and owners of oil production companies.
I see a lot of Rolex Submariners all day everyday, but rarely anything interesting.
The reason I bought my Milgauss (other than I really love the watch) is that a Rolex is part of the "uniform" in the business circles I have to travel and it fits my technical style/business much better than a Sub.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's pretty special one! This isn't any more only the watch. This is truly an instrument that'll eventually save someone's life. 
New model of Breitling Emergency is bigger and more in every way. Sheer size is just jaw dropping and in comparison to the first emergency it's grown probably twice in size. 
Whopping 51mm! 








Now here's the funny part, this watch looks impossible to wear for me personally. I have 7.25 inch wrist but few years back I was sporting for one whole summer Oris Prodiver Chronograph that is the same diameter. 
This Emergency is built differently. It's meaty and very thick.Finish is spectacular and technically this is latest in radio & GPS technology. 
It's very challenging to pack everything in such a small space! 
























Earlier models of Emergency were packing one analog antenna while this newer one supports dual-channel emergency satellite transmitter that activates with a twist and a yank.
Basically it has two beacons which transmit on different frequencies. 
























Pretty nifty piece of equipment but it literally saves lives. 
One downfall is the li-ion battery to support the whole process and it needs to be recharged.















Quartz 
















This particular one is in Volcano black finish and it packs Breitling SuperQuartz COSC certificated caliber 76.

Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Mostly Seiko 5s, SKX007/009, Monster.. Sometimes Rolex, Omega (Seamaster Pros, no Speedmasters yet!), Tag, Tissot..


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

A female colleague on the same floor as me is rocking a black Daytona. Haven't had a chance to ask her about it. If you know Sydney you know how rare it is to see a Rolex, never mind seeing a woman with a sports Rolex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

cpl said:


> A female colleague on the same floor as me is rocking a black Daytona. Haven't had a chance to ask her about it. If you know Sydney you know how rare it is to see a Rolex, never mind seeing a woman with a sports Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't live in Sydney but everytime I was there, I see quite a fair bit of rolex, tt dj, sub, bluesy. Female wearing a man's watches is rather cool IMO


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> A female colleague on the same floor as me is rocking a black Daytona. Haven't had a chance to ask her about it. If you know Sydney you know how rare it is to see a Rolex, never mind seeing a woman with a sports Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I complimented my female colleague on her Daytona when I bumped into her in the kitchen. She was genuinely surprised and pleased that I recognised her Daytona. She says most people don't even notice; I must be a bit of a watch expert. I said, erm...yeah, I have a few Rolexes. Didn't want to go full WIS on her. Never go full WIS!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Ordinary day in Paris: sub, sub, sub, sub, sub, datejust, sub, sub, sub, sub, sub, daytona, sub, sub, sub, sub, sub.........................

The owner of the little bar where i usually drink my coffee wears a white Daytona, a female hairdresser in my street wears a Sub-C 116610.
I would say 60% of the waiters here have a black Rolex submariner.

EDIT: Next time i will _try _to post pics. That's a very dangerous mission but i'll see what i can do...


----------



## kelvinjames (Nov 9, 2015)

that's really a good idea, i really people like you hear, that's a great looking watch though!!!!classic


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Just saw a NOMOS Zurich Weltzeit on the subway yesterday!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Waiting in the taxi line at las vegas airport. 

GMT pepsi
GMT noir
GMTC Batman
Explorer ii white x2
Citizen DJ lookalike
Fake deepsea in Blue(!)

I was the only one wearing a sub and people say sub is most common. 


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

At the convention today, a few client came in to say hi:

41 DJ with grey dial
White daytona
Breitling chronomat 
VSA maverick chrono



Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Between dozens of very cool pieces I have to show you I picked for today few very special ones. 
First is this silicium technology Ulysse Nardin Monaco Yacht Show 2015 annual calendar limited edition with amazing blue dial. 
































Guy in his mid 60s who was sporting it didn't really knew or cared about the function, features or even time. Watch time and date were way off. He just liked the look of the dial which is why he bought it last year at Monaco Yacht Show.

Franck Muller is another brand we don't see enough in DC area so when I spotted this Vanguard on the wrist of the big burley British guy I had to talk to him. Unfortunately he wasn't to crazy about this particular model. Apparently has many issues. But it sure looks cool. It is large and light because of the Titanium case 
























Raised three-dimensional numerals makes it add an extra depth of the dial. Very cool!

And for desert, I give you delicious Glashutte Original Regulator ! 








































This is very technical watch and it was found on the wrist of mechanical engineer. The guy is extremely talented young watch enthusiast! 
He actually restored it himself and brought it back to its former glory after some hack watchmaker mangled it almost to the point of no return!

Enjoy and see you on the next one!


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

iam7head said:


> Waiting in the taxi line at las vegas airport.
> 
> GMT pepsi
> GMT noir
> ...


I'd say people at the airport are more likely to wear GMTs--especially is there was a conference going on and they weren't just there for the gambling.

I know I actually use mine for its function ...


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

My first paparazzi shot. Here in Paris, the Rolex Submariner is called "the waiter's watch", here is a proof, the guy is wearing a beautiful 16610:


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I was seeing off some family members at the airport the other day and noticed 2 individuals wearing a watch with a very distinctive bracelet. In both cases (they were not together) I moved closer to confirm what I suspected. They were both wearing the Omega Seamaster Professional ceramic with blue dial. And I was wearing mine too. 3 watches of the same model in the same place! I noticed one of them checking out my wrist as well.

Pict of my SMPc taken at another time and place: -


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

On the LA metro yesterday, the guy beside me was wearing a Steinhart OVM new version with grey dial and maxi markers. He said its his only watch, he checks WUS occasionally as a guest but isn't too much into watches. I was wearing my vintage Sub.


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

Saw an elderly man at the automotive store today. Noticed he had a 18k gold Rolex day date. Talked to him for a bit and he said his wife of 50 years died a few years back and it's the only thing that brings him joy. I had no response except to smile.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Another GMT II C spotted at the DTLA metro station. I could do a blog on the watches I see in the LA metro everyday.


----------



## pdks (Mar 14, 2010)

.

An uber-skinny, cheap and cheerful Skagen!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Watches at the ColdplayLA concert last night -
- Glashutte Original Panomaticlunar (looked superb !)
- Breitling Chrono 
- Sea Dweller 4000
- SubC
- Omega Aqua Terra Spectre LE
- Lots of Michael Kors and G-Shocks


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

I work around people, but the best I have seen so far is a Rolex Submariner, Seiko Orange Monster, Breitling Superocean and a few Tags. 

Most people are wearing smartwatches, Fossil, MK and fitbit unfortunately. But, I love it when I see something different and try to compliment them on it. Makes my boring job a little more interesting sometimes lol.


----------



## SwilsonFL (Jun 2, 2016)

I work in software development. When Apple Watch first came out, to up until a few months ago, everyone was wearing those. Now I am noticing that they leave them at home and I am seeing more analog watches showing back up. One coworker mentioned his stress level going down after he let his Apple Watch die .


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Love all the posts you guys left in the last few months!

The other day I met very interesting couple, mid 60's I'd say! She said, we work hard and we play hard! 
That stayed with me because you usually hear that from someone younger. 
They travel all around the world, they love finer things in life, enjoy very much shooting guns and definitely have appreciation for high horology! 
She was tough and no nonsense, sporting for me another first timer, Harry Winston "Midnight" in rose gold and diamonds all over the case.
I've seen this watch online, but pictures doesn't do it justice!









As soon as I gave her compliment she took it off her wrist with no hesitation and handed it to me. For some reason I felt like I shouldn't take pictures of it. So I took this of the web. He was equally friendly and after I recognized rose gold Ulysse Nardin GMT he gladly gave me chance to check it out. 
























Apparently he owns rather large collection of mostly gold modern timepieces. 
Real treat and pleasure M&B!

Good to be back guys!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

I saw one of those rubbery looking Ulysse Nardin Divers at the Jets game today.

Not sure which I disliked more, the watch, or the Jets performance.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

I NEVER see nice watches in the wild, I am young, but I have heard even from older fellows in big cities that seeing great watches in public is rare


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I live in SF. The other day I saw a guy who looked like a bum in a corner that looks like somewhere a homeless person would live. He was wearing a dual tone RO. Somehow it made sense to me.


----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

Saw a young guy wearing a PADI Turtle on the CTA train this morning. One of the first sightings of a definite "enthusiast's" watch I've made beyond the occasional TAG or steel Rolex, etc. Was pretty cool!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

The other day I was at the airport again, this time to pick up family arriving. They got stuck inside waiting for their luggage so I was waiting for around half an hour at the arrivals area. Saw 4 Rolex Datejusts coming in, mainly from Arab tourists. Another Arab tourist came in with a Hublot, I think it was a classic fusion model as it was a bit slim. A cousin of mine has a chaffeur business and he was waiting to pick up a client, when he saw his client he left to greet the client and escort him to his court. My cousin rushed back to me a few moments later to show me a present he just received from the client, a Cartier watch. I only got a brief look, but it was a case shape I had never seen before in a Cartier, the case was rectangular but one side was curved - so it's like a letter U if you drew a straight line between the 2 ends. I went on the net afterwards and trawled through loads of Cartier watch pictures but didn't see that model or even models slightly similar. Oh well. I didn't convey my suspicions to my cousin though, it might be legitimate but rare Cartier.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Can't really say I agree with that LikeClockWork. I guess it depends what city! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

dsabinojr said:


> The other day I was at the airport again, this time to pick up family arriving. They got stuck inside waiting for their luggage so I was waiting for around half an hour at the arrivals area. Saw 4 Rolex Datejusts coming in, mainly from Arab tourists. Another Arab tourist came in with a Hublot, I think it was a classic fusion model as it was a bit slim. A cousin of mine has a chaffeur business and he was waiting to pick up a client, when he saw his client he left to greet the client and escort him to his court. My cousin rushed back to me a few moments later to show me a present he just received from the client, a Cartier watch. I only got a brief look, but it was a case shape I had never seen before in a Cartier, the case was rectangular but one side was curved - so it's like a letter U if you drew a straight line between the 2 ends. I went on the net afterwards and trawled through loads of Cartier watch pictures but didn't see that model or even models slightly similar. Oh well. I didn't convey my suspicions to my cousin though, it might be legitimate but rare Cartier.


Cartier actually made bunch of unusual shaped watches. One your cousin got is probably Cartier Cloche. Here's few examples. 
























There are others but I assume its one of those. 
There are lady's and man's models.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I wanted to show you few very cool Perpetual Calendars. Range from brand new 2016 Basel release Frederique Constant, trough Ultra Slim Jager Lecoultre in yellow gold to white gold IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Moonphase with 7 days of power reserve. 
















It's hard to say which one is better but they are at completely different price points. 
One of the big deals at this year's Basel world was introduction of this Perpetual Calendar by FC for under 10k.
















The industry is shifting and we are seeing more and more watches with high complications that were until yesterday unobtainable for the regular guy for much more approachable price. 
One of the first major league watch companies who started that trend was Tag Heuer with its tourbillion in the 15k range. 
J. C. Biver as the new CEO of TH decided to leave his mark and I'm sure this is the way he's doing it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

High school teacher checking in. Mostly way too big G Shocks and Fossils among the students. Among the other teachers we have a quartz Victorinox, a Garmin Smart Watch, a Timex Datejust homage, and a Casio tough solar. Our once a week guidance counselor wears a gold ladies Datejust on a presidential bracelet (she got a good divorce settlement).


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

I saw a guy with a PAM 177 waiting for our breakfast sandwiches on Park Ave two Fridays ago. As it is one of my favorite's I simply had to talk to him. We had a nice chat, lol.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

If you read the f71 true confessions thread, I had another appointment with my doctor. He was still wearing the ugly Timex digital on the worn out velcro strap. I did notice his receptionist was wearing a very elegant IWC. I believe this is it
.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I've recently seen a lovely green Rolex Milgauss (doctor's waiting room), a IWC Big Pilot (dude on the train) and an Omega Seamaster PO (guy at work). Chatted with Milgauss guy, it was his first serious watch. His wife bought it for him, told him both his spouse and the watch were keepers.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I work in downtown San Francisco and decided to pay attention on my lunch walk today: Rolex Exp I; Omega Moonwatch; Seiko SKX; PVD PAM. Too many smart watches to count. They're really taking over around here.


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

A rarity for me, I ran across an IWC Portofino IW510102 today, and it was an even better looking watch than the pictures I've seen online. However, it did reinforce my opinion of modern IWCs, that they are WAY too large for me to ever consider.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I was at the AMG Private Lounge Event this weekend and saw a Vacheron Traditionelle World Time, a Patek Nautilus, lots of Rolex Daytonas and Panerais, Piaget Limelight Gala, VCA Poetic Complications, and some Harry Winstons. Also saw probably 100 million dollars worth of cars, and the only Mercedes-AMG GTR in the Western Hemisphere. Overall a good day.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Milgauss No.2 today on the London Underground, on a dandy-ish Italian dude. 2 Milgauss in one week? What are the chances?


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

I live in Shanghai and work in one of the central business districts where are a lot of the big international companies are based. Many folks here, both local and foreign, wear a lot of nice watches including Rolex, panerais, APs, IWCs...you name it. I saw one guy sporting a Richard Mille as I was leaving the office today. I would spot at least one senior exec wearing a tourbillon (various brands) per week driving around in their Rolls Royce, Maybachs and Ferraris.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As I'm writing this going home from work on the metro, just few minutes ago I spotted Panerai Submersible on the bracelet. Every time I see Panerai on the bracelet I want one. Submersible is probably my favorite PAM. 








I didn't talk to him because he was deep in to Mahjongg on his phone.

I wanted to show you something new relised from Breitling. It's new model in Galactic series with parts like bezel made of Tungsten Carbide which is specific for Galactic models. 
















Another unusual and unconventional on this model is it's size, 41mm. Breitling is known for it's big and cumbersome timepieces but I think with this line they are trying to enter the "dress watch" market segment in which they don't really have representation . 
This piece is available on the leather strap as well. 









I'm including the link from my Instagram page where I made video of this Breitling timepiece. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BJDddG3DF73/

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems for some reason Franck Muller is way popular in Great Britain. 
Whenever I meet a Brit he seems to be rocking FM. 
I met one few weeks ago and I was surprised when he spoke, it was with British accent. 
I noticed his watch way before he was anywhere close to me to be able to talk. 
But this FM is definitely cool, my first timer for sure. It's called Master Banker and it packs 3 timezones. 








To be even more impressive, everything is set trough the crown. There are no pushers, buttons or any alternative way of setting the watch. 
Basically, with only two positions when crown is pulled out to the first position turning clockwise set upper and turning counter clockwise settings lower subdial. Second position sets the main time and date.
Pretty remarkable in house movement I'd you ask me . This gentleman was collecting GMT watches. 









Enjoy!


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> It seems for some reason Franck Muller is way popular in Great Britain.
> Whenever I meet a Brit he seems to be rocking FM.
> I met one few weeks ago and I was surprised when he spoke, it was with British accent.
> I noticed his watch way before he was anywhere close to me to be able to talk.
> ...


Tried one of these on while on a cruise last year. The salesman couldn't figure out how get the clasp to work and ran off while I was holding the watch. The store was super crowded and my wife almost had a panic attack when she saw the price tag.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Few weeks ago we were at my kids friends birthday pool party. In the crowd of kids and parents I noticed someone's mom who was rocking beautiful Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph.








Watch was definitely oversized for her wrist but she was pulling it off with no trying. 
Wearing only the bathing suit I couldn't miss the watch even if I tried.
















Me being me, how could I not "intervene"?! And so I did.. But talking to her I learned pretty sad story! 
She lost her husband a year ago and this was his watch! Sad but what a unique sentiment to her and her husband. True timeless classic always on her wrist and her husband forever in her hart, 

















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Damn. Deceased husband's watch. Got me right in the feels. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkhoury (Sep 14, 2016)

That story about wearing her husbands watch is touching. Might lead me to start buying some smaller vintage pieces in case my wife ever finds herself in the same position.


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

I was at the mall and spotted a guy with the unmistakable shape of the Ploprof on his wrist. It was on mesh and damn shiny too. My first watch in the wild experience and bam! what a watch it was. Didn't get a chance to take a spy photo sadly.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

First story:
I went with some friends to ski in Nagano, Japan. After a day of it we went to the only restaurant open and not full: Australian BBQ and burgers. I spotted a guy wearing the Patek aquanaut 5167 a couple seats down. The rubber strap is unmistakable.

Second story:
I was on a plane going from Japan to Korea. The Chinese (he spoke Beijinger) guy next to me smelled absolutely foul. His pants were stained and his suit was as well. His saving grace was he was wearing a Breguet Tourbillon... I like to believe it was real considering I stared at it for the better part of a hour then went to look up pictures later.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe not the most exciting to some, but I'm a fan. I took my almost 2 year old daughter to the pediatrician yesterday. Her doctor was wearing very cool two-tone Mickey Mouse Seiko. She noticed it before I did and grabbed for his wrist and said "Mickey!" while he was examining her. I commented on it and he said that he tells people it's for the kids, but it's really for him. He is a super guy.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I went to Dubai last weekend and that's one place to go to for watch spotting. There were 3 brands that I encountered every few minutes whilst strolling at the Dubai Mall - Rolex, Hublot and Audemars Piguet. Most of the Rollies that I encountered were Datejusts and were being worn by older caucasian males. The APs and Hublot that I encountered were invariably either an Offshore Royal Oak or Big Bang Fusion, these seemed popular amongst the young arab men.

But when I was checking in at my hotel, there was an arab lady who who came to an adjacent counter shortly after, she seemed to be the matriarch of a large family that had arrived in a handful of jet black SUVs, she was sporting a solid diamond lady datejust Rolex. I say "solid diamond" because I couldn't tell what the diamonds were set on. The entire watch was covered in shimmering diamonds, even the dial. The date magnifier on the crystal and the shape of the watch is what helped me identify it as a Rollie.

I tried on a number of watches whilst I was in Dubai, the following watches were not seen in the wild, but I figure some pictures of watches can never go amiss in this forum: -

If there is a jewellery brand watch I would buy, it would probably be Bvlgari, I love the look of the diagono scuba, especially the bezel. Here are the rose gold and two-tone versions: -
View attachment DSC_1672.jpg


View attachment DSC_1674.jpg


Daytona
View attachment DSC_1724.jpg


Calatrava (with my Milgauss looking on jealously in the background)
View attachment DSC_1725.jpg


Omega Speedmaster FOIS in Sedna Gold
View attachment DSC_1744.jpg


Breguet Marine (this one is really growing on me)
View attachment DSC_1745.jpg


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

dsabinojr said:


> I went to Dubai last weekend and that's one place to go to for watch spotting. There were 3 brands that I encountered every few minutes whilst strolling at the Dubai Mall - Rolex, Hublot and Audemars Piguet. Most of the Rollies that I encountered were Datejusts and were being worn by older caucasian males. The APs and Hublot that I encountered were invariably either an Offshore Royal Oak or Big Bang Fusion, these seemed popular amongst the young arab men.
> 
> But when I was checking in at my hotel, there was an arab lady who who came to an adjacent counter shortly after, she seemed to be the matriarch of a large family that had arrived in a handful of jet black SUVs, she was sporting a solid diamond lady datejust Rolex. I say "solid diamond" because I couldn't tell what the diamonds were set on. The entire watch was covered in shimmering diamonds, even the dial. The date magnifier on the crystal and the shape of the watch is what helped me identify it as a Rollie.
> 
> ...


Awesome post dsabinojr! 
Yes I'd expect one would see some amazing stuff in Dubai! 
I traveled my self in last few weeks to Europe. Unfortunately I can't say I've seen anything that blew my hair back! 
Rolex, Breitling, Omega... 
Here's few pieces I've checked out while traveling 








Zenith El Primero Stratos. Huge 45mm beast with ceramic bezel. 








Breitling Hurricane, new edition to Breitling family. Another 48mm piece with interesting carbon case. 








One of my all time favorite Omegas, Deville Hour Vision. All four sides and back in sapphire crystal. I'll separately make a post about it. 
If this was Seamaster or Speedmaster line, it would be IMO hundred percent more popular and desirable. Deville, eeeegh not so much! 








Omega Ploprof, what to say. It's an icon, big and different! But with white dial and white rubber despite the size it would make great summer (or winter) watch 








Montblanc Orbis Terrarum WorldTimer! Pretty impressive and let me say that with in-house movement and world time complication even at retail of around €4900 this is pretty good deal. 
Interestingly enough, and that was at Amsterdam airport, if you buy it there (no tax zone) you get it for around €4k.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLHED41DAtE/
I attached link to my Instagram page where I made short video.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Ever since I started my dream job now almost a full year ago that special feeling is still there. I don't know how is to win the lottery but I'm imagining it's something like this. 
Blessed, lucky and simply happy would be my words of choice. 
There was only a handful of people I ever knew that had the job they loved. Truly loved !

I learned so much and still am every day. I'm exposed to incredible items and I want to share all this with you because it's so such an amazing feeling.

I documented so many different timepieces that I can stop and would have enough material for years to come. Of course, I can't stop any more. 
Last time I mentioned new edition to the Breitling family. I had chance to glance it in Amsterdam about 2 weeks ago. But couldn't really take closer look. 
Now, I got chance to give it a close up look. 
















Watch has immense wrist presence.
50mm is large for any oversize wrist. 
In house caliber movement, 24 hour dial, chronograph function... 
















Biggest innovation on this watch, and IMO most legitimate is brand new case material. Made from scratch by special team assembled only for this purpose. 








I was lucky enough to speak to Breitling USA President Mr. Thierry Prissert and he described it like I'm writing. 
Proprietary high tech carbon composite material is named Breitlight. It resembles other carbon based materials we currently see on the market. It's 5.8 times lighter than steel, but significantly harder, exceptional resistance to scratches and corrosion, anti-magnetic. 
It has other properties as well. 
Video of Hurricane from my IG page :

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLi8PPHlUiP/
Mr. Prissert was extremely friendly,gracious and easy to talk. 
He's probably 6.3 and it was interesting to see what was he sporting on his wrist. 
It was definitely not a disappointment! 
Presenting Breitling Galactic Unitime Chronograph in rose gold case on aligator strap. 
















Another huge piece but fit him like a glove.(this model in the picture is not one from his wrist but it was identical) 








I can also say that this is one of, if not the most complex in house movements Breitling makes. 
Here's video of the watch from my IG. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLWf0_DFfd0/
I had chance to meet him on several occasions and every time it was great experience. 








As last picture I'm leaving you a teaser of some of the pieces that are coming. 
Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Spotted a Pasha chronograph on what seems to be a Santos metal bracelet on an older gentleman at my 3 o'clock in a restaurant. Great wrist presence for a relatively small chrono. No pictures taken due to my parallel seating position relative to the target watch that made it impossible to snap one in secret. It had a steel case, tricompax layout with a black dial and white registers. I did a quick googling and it seems that the only models with that color combination are replicas. Shame.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I decided to show you few vintage pieces I spotted around the shop recently. Some are exquisite and rare and others more common. Never the less I like it all equally. 
Washington DC has some very savvy collectors and a lot of them are young. That makes me feel happy and positive, knowing that new generation has interest in this wonderful world of watches.

Just today I spoke to the guy in late 20s who brought in Rolex 1680 from 80's and GMT Master Pepsi from 70's. He was looking for some advice and little bit of help which we were able to give him. 
I didn't take pix of his timepieces but I very much enjoyed seeing them.

Speaking about Rolex here's one I simply can't skip. 
Vintage Paul Newman Daytona Cosmograph ref.6263. Unfortunately this piece has so called service dial but it doesn't make it any less beautiful and rare. 
Condition was stunning and guy actually brought it for me to see it after previously spoke.

































Very gracious guy, thank you A.K. I really appreciate you doing this.

Funny enough, on the same day I saw E. who is authority on vintage watches and was able to take few pictures of few of his pieces. 








Pictures aren't very good on those but you'll get the point. 
This is I believe 1940's Heuer double register chronograph with circular circular Tachymeteric scale. Case was untouched. 








This Longines and Rolex are from 50's and are both oversized. Perfect for today standards in 40 &38 mm.








Lemania Chronograph 








Gallet and unknown double register chronographs from 40's. 
Wow, to me watches like this are rare treat and I feel privileged to see it.

This last one is cool branding watch from 70's that again was worn on the wrist of the young guy. 
























This is double register pilots chronograph with PVD case very unconventionaly shaped with rotating bezel and sub registers at 9 and 6 o'clock. Many funky watches came from that 70's experimental era but most interesting detail is PM on the dial representing Phillip Moris, giant in tabbaco and cigarette world. Company still exists and best parallel can be pulled with Heuer and their Autavia Viceroy model. Viceroy was another cigarette manufacturer who branded in this case Heuer watches. Heuers are much more desirable then this little PM. 
You could of get one of Autavias for $800 back in early 1970s if you bought 10 packs of Viceroy's. 
Regular retail price was $2000. What made 800 + cigarettes a great deal.

I had one about 3 years ago. Mine was from 1973. 

















Unfortunately I don't have it any more but just to say, I paid for it around $2k and today they are going around $4K.
Awesome watch! 
Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Saw this at a football game the other week...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Saw this at a football game the other week...
> 
> View attachment 9889706


That's pretty cool. I almost never see those around Washington DC area. It's hard to say with certainly but it looks to be 
REF. #26400SO.OO.A002CA.01
ROYAL OAK OFFSHORE CHRONOGRAPH in 44mm!








Unfortunately, there's tone of replicas out there and they are getting better and better. But that is a great "Watch in the wild" spotting sir!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw a gal at KFC... not the customer, but the gal behind the counter with this on her wrist:










I don't know if it was real, but it's Hong Kong - so good chance. I was craning my neck to look at her wrist but I didn't want to come off as some kind of perv (she looked in her teenage years).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Guy on the same course as me is wearing a nice electric blue SMP. 

Nice.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy New Year to everyone on WUS!!! Hope all of you guys and gals had a wonderful year and holidays! 
I myself had an amazing year with more watches I can count. Most of them something I'd see rarely in the past on my ordinary day. 
I met some smart and inspiring collectors and individuals and I archived it all with my camera diligently as always. 
Unfortunately I didn't show you most but I'm trying to change that. I never stopped taking pictures and now even videos.
Since I don't have any feedback, and idea of who's checking my posts, how many people like it and traffic general I sometimes need to push myself to post.
But for the most part I'm simply to busy. 
There's an enthusiast I met who pretty much has every mayor grail timepiece, Ceramic Daytona, Steel Nautilus, APRO... are but he's truly passionate about IWC . 
Over the past year whenever he'd stop by it was usually sporting some different timepiece from Schaffhausen. 
Majority of his most special watches are rare and very desirable.

In early 1970.s AP came out with RO and had tremendous success, Patek introduced Nautilus both designed by the same talent, Gerald Genta. 
IWC saw the upcoming trend and with already plans to redesign their Ingenieur line they went right to the source! 
Hiring Genta for the job was a great move which in 76. gave birth to new IWC Ingenieur SL (Steel Line) 
Luxury watchmaking was changing and IWC wanted the seat on that train.
Genta designed two more watches in SL line. 
SL abbreviation was often mistaken for Sports Line being made on steel especially in 70's!

































Modern limited edition of 8day manual wind Portugueser is another I've seen more than once on his wrist. 
8 days of power reserve with unique PR indicator on the back of the watch is way cool. This particular model actually harbors spring that can keep over 9 days of power but in that case influence on timing is to great and precision is affected. 
































Most special and favorite one has military background. 
It's the IWC BUND Porsche Design AMAG . 
This watches are rarer then hens teeth, were only issued to German special forces for minesweepeng missions as part of the equipment. 
Anti-magnetic, made fully in Titanium apparently only about 50 ever produced. 








































The silicon strap you see on the watch is original and probably harder to get the watch itself. 
I attached very cool article by Michael Friedberg I'd suggest everyone to look. 
Talking about rare... 
http://people.timezone.com/mfriedberg/articles/iwc_porsche_design_ocean_bund.html
Hope you enjoy it!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

The greatest thread on WUS delivers once again. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Went on holiday to the Maldives recently and was watch spotting as usual. There was a good number of Audemars Piguet Royal Oak on display from other guests, mainly on American, Western European and Arab guests. Did not see any offshore variants at the resort I was in. Second most popular brand of watches was Hublot, mainly the Big Bang variants and these were worn by German guests. The third most popular brand I saw was Cartier, but this was being worn by the ladies. Saw 1 or 2 Casio G-Shocks and also a Seiko SKX007 amongst the guests, which made me think about the threads here about WUS bringing their cheaper watches on holiday.

Notable watches I saw was an perpetual calendar chronograph that was on an American Doctor. I couldn't tell the brand when I saw it, but after searching the net afterwards, it looked a lot like a Jules Audemars Grande Complication: -









Another noteworthy observation was a tourbillon watch, one of the very few tourbillons that I have ever seen in the wild, this was being worn by a Russian businessman, who was accompanied at the resort with a large contingent of some 40 guests. Again, I did not get to see the brand name at the time, but after searching the net afterwards, it looked a lot like this Jaeger LeCoultre: -


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> The greatest thread on WUS delivers once again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

wookieman said:


> If you read the f71 true confessions thread, I had another appointment with my doctor. He was still wearing the ugly Timex digital on the worn out velcro strap. I did notice his receptionist was wearing a very elegant IWC. I believe this is it
> .


Sorry if it's odd to quote myself, but I've seen the doctor several times and he's always been sporting the unsightly Timex. Well, I saw him again yesterday and he was rocking a solid gold Datejust, champagne dial, fluted Bezel on Jubilee. The all gold is a little much for my tastes, but I must say he wore it quite well. Perhaps he doesn't want to look ostentatious to his patients so he wears a cheap watch most of the time? Either way it's a much better look for a professional imho. Here's a pic I stole because we all love them so. Might not be the exact reference, but pretty darn close.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

In between new and contemporary watches I still see a lot of vintage pieces.
They were always my passion and interest.
Here's few from last month or so.
Beautiful Omega Constellation in solid gold.
































Another interesting one was timeless ultra slim manual JLC that I compared next to it's brother in slightly larger case.
























One of the most unusual ones was elected solid gold Hamilton with asymmetric case.
Crown on this bad boy is up on the corner at 2 o'clock.
Dial is detailed and beautifully finished.
































I always loved vintage and my eye goes to it by default. But I never seem to wear them once when I have them.
It could be that I never had really good one because I'm pretty sure I'd be sporting vintage Sub or Daytona.
We'll see. My interest is constantly evolving and it'll be interesting to see where it'll be in a decade or so.
Enjoy @

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

After a year and a half of owning mine, I finally saw someone else wearing a BlancPain Bathyscaphe. It was in Dubai, in the DIFC.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I saw lots of Subs and a couple of Breitlings while I was diving in Lanai and Maui. The only Seikos I witnessed were mine.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

I came across this guy once shopping who was wearing a Rolex 1016. His dad was the original owner as well and he was cool enough to let me take a few pics.


----------



## Komi (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Roberto for the great thread, I just finished reading it today. A fantastic journey indeed horologically and professionally. You certainly are in a great position to view some mind blowing pieces. Keep it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Komi said:


> Thanks Roberto for the great thread, I just finished reading it today. A fantastic journey indeed horologically and professionally. You certainly are in a great position to view some mind blowing pieces. Keep it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much this


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yesterday was a great day for spotting some pretty cool timepieces.
There's one in particular but I'll mention few.
IWC Portugueser 7 day automatic is not so unusual but it is when it comes in rose gold and with the dial I see for the first time.
Reference IW500705 with slate or ARDOISE dial.
You be the judge.





































I just love this combination of colors and materials !

Now,
This is the real reason of my excitement.
I see vintage watches often but rarely something excites me like this.
Breguet Type XX CEV.
I was lucky enough to know John who was very gracious letting me for some photography.
Here she is 








































Thanks John !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

That Breguet is pretty sweet!


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

I love this thread! Thanks for all of your posts.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

OMFG... tell John to get a strap that fits that thing!!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
My colleague brought this watch in and all of us had very little information on it. I ran few searches on Omega red dial but nothing similar comes up. It looks like lizard at first but it's not.


































I'll continue in the same red in this case Everose tone and show you stellar Rolex Day-Date 40mm with deconstructed Roman numerals.
This is such a sharp timepiece !

































Finally,
I'm shifting gears from red to a very impressive watch from the brand I'm a big supporter of and over time had many of their watches.
Oris,Swiss still independent often seen as underdog but in my eyes that's what makes it great.
As I said, I owned probably about a dozen of Oris watches, at one point I had 4 at the same time!
I was able to check few last week and both left big impression on me.
One I'm showing you today Big Crown Pro Pilot from technical aspect.
This little guy has an proprietary in house movement with 10 day power reserve!!!
Manual wind,single barrel with about 6 feet long spring. I believe in 43 mm case on the bracelet.
Definitely left me thinking.

































So here ya go! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So I just attended a lawyers conference in London and the event brought lawyers from all over the globe. There must have been about 300 lawyers. And one of the things that I like to do in these events is watch spotting. However, given that everyone were wearing suits, the watches were often under the jacket or cuff, so it's a shame in a way that that prevented me from checking out more watches.

First off, I would say that out of the watches I identified, the most worn watch brand appears to be Omega. There were a handful of English solicitors and European lawyers who wore Omega Seamasters, the Bond one in quartz and the Bond wavy chronometre in blue had a few appearances. I also saw Omega on North African lawyers, counting a DeVille on a man and a two-tone diamond encrusted Constellation on a lady.

The next brand that had a fairly large number of wearers was the Rolex. All of the Rolexes I saw were datejusts, some of the lady variety, but all with some gold, diamonds or both. I must have seen a handful of Rolexes and they were worn by the Carribean and mainland African lawyers.

Third in line with a good number of appearances was Jaeger LeCoultre. In fact, I saw 3 Reverso's. All stainless steel (or white gold?) on leather straps. These were all worn by the older more distinguished British or European partners. Very classy watch for the top brass. But the piece de resistance was from a lawyer based in the middle east, but who was north american, he wore a JLC Perpetual Calendar (the model below), in fact, I had to compliment him on his watch (the only one I spoke to about watches) and he was pretty chuffed about it.








(Picture from ablogtowatch.com)

There were a few lawyers who wore TAG Heuer (mainly European), IWC (European), Tissot (European), Longines (African). There were also 3 lawyers from the same firm and they all wore Emporio Armani watches, which was interesting, I wondered if they all went to a watch shop at the same time and bought them.

Anyways, that was a fun trip, interestingly, outside of the conference, I saw a lot of people wearing an apple watch, didn't notice any smartwatch amongst the lawyers.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

What did you choose for yourself?


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Since the conference started on a Tuesday, I went with my Omega Speedmaster, in line with "Speedy Tuesday" - no one noticed 



Longjean said:


> What did you choose for yourself?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys!
I'm sitting on my train and thinking of how quickly February and March went by.
I had more than one memorable watch experience in the past months but one specifically stands out.
I already told you about an amazing Breguet Type 20 CVE that John was nice enough to let me document. Just a few days after on sunny Friday morning I met wonderful couple K & H.
I didn't even dream I'll handle some of the rarest and sought after timepieces I ever saw and all at the same time. 
THIS WILL BE A TWO OR THREE PART STORY!
PART 1
Now, H is your average guy on outside. Just like you and I but after you check his wrist things change rapidly.
After they entered the store and browsed around I can see (as I often do) from the other side of the room that there's a truly something special on this guy's wrist! First I couldn't believe what I thought I saw but then....wow surprise!!!
As i approached them and introduced myself with anticipation I asked as soonest I could: 
Is on your wrist what I think it is? What do you think it is? He asked me back.
Matres du Temps,one of the Chapters,I said! I can tell you that he didn't expect me to know. I believe he said that no one ever recognized it. I have to say, I'm not surprised since
it was only a very small production run. 
















H was very gratious alowing me to check out and document his watch and he took it as easily off of his wrist like it's not just tad under six figures timepiece.Absolutely no reservations.
We started talking and just to handle one of those it's a special feeling. Heavy in white gold case, large but subtle.
Those GMT/AM-PM/Moonphase rollers that disappear behind trap doors incorporated in to amazing guilloche dial are something I've never saw in the past and knowing little bit about scarce work of both Kari Voutilainen and Andreas Streeter I don't think I will.
















Just few days prior I was reading abou Chapter one that was made for I believe Sultan of Brunei that has spand lug to lug over 62mm, weighs about half of pound of gold and retails about over $600k 








This is the provenance of MDT timepieces and I'm still amazed I've seen one in person.








The best part is that surprises just started here and I can't wait to tell you more.
Here's the link to my Instagram account where you can see video.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRBqDYjAa_7/


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Have you changed jobs again, Roberto? You had left the restaurant and moved elsewhere, that much i remember. Are you working at a watch shop now?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Have you changed jobs again, Roberto? You had left the restaurant and moved elsewhere, that much i remember. Are you working at a watch shop now?


I left hospitality industry just about 2.5 years ago. I stayed 1 y with Saks Fifth Avenue where I truly loved my job for the first time in my life. After 1 year I got my dream job here where I'm now working as sales specialist focused on high end watches. And all of it because of my love for watches.
I'm a lucky guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

He's at I would say the premiere serious watch store in DC. ironically the same escapes me. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am sorry I missed this awesome thread until today but late is better than neve


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

Awesome thread! You've obviously finetuned your skills/enthusiasm to get people to talk about their watches. I'm only halfway now, but it's been very inspiring so far!

Since I've joined this forum I started spotting more and more nice watches as well. One of my colleagues has a very nice Omega Speedmaster with a grey dial and orange lettering, but I haven't asked him about it yet. Mostly because I'm 100% sure all of my other colleagues are completely unaware of the watch and I don't know if he'd appreciate me drawing attention to it. Dutch culture doesn't really support displaying luxury goods/wealth and if he'd wanted the attention he'd probably have bought a Rolex instead.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Roberto - this whole thread should be published in book form, it has to be one of the best watch-observance diaries anywhere and shows watches in everyday life rather than stylised magazine photos portraying the idealistic lifestyle. Even has a few fakes and fake spotting tips thrown in for good measure.
Top marks fella
All the best


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guy's 
First I'd like to say thanks for the kind words and replays. I appreciate your feedback and I love to receive it.
PART 2
Before H & K left he told me he has another timepiece he brought with him and since we all liked his MDT he'd gladly stop by to show it tomorrow.
Of course I excepted his offer with enthusiasm pondering the rest of my evening about what will he bring us to see.
Tomorrow morning at work I told my colleague young master watchmaker Ben about what he missed the day before (it was his day off).
Right away we started to speculate what could be coming in.
Ben was letting his imagination go wild and predicted Grubel Forsey Double Tourbillion.








Secretly I was hoping it would be anything from Grubel Forsey!
It's extremely hard to describe Grubel Forsey as a brand . In my opinion there is nothing that touches it even remotely.And I'm talking from any aspect.
Any of their timepieces.Not even the Holy Trinity (Vacheron Constantin,Audemars Piguet and Patek Philippe)but that's a different story!

In terms of predicting what will H bring us,
I said that from talking to him and seeing his MDT,also developing nice rapport with him I'd say it could be FP Journe.
But Ben wanted more precise answer to which model.
"Chronometer Bleu,"was what I said!
Let me just say that H didn't mention with one word anything about FPJ the day before.








Just a few minutes after H & K walked in for the second time. I told them about our little guessing game.
Unfortunately H didn't really know about G.Forsey. 
He asked me what do I think he brought in and I said "I think it's FP Journe!"
"If it's FPJ,which model would you guess it would be?" 
And again I said :"It has to be Chronometer Bleu "!
He looked at me with surprise,he didn't really expect me to say that!
Sitting down he pulled up the sleeve of his Cleveland Cavaliers jacket and there she was,in her full glory FP Journe Chronometer Bleu!!!
















I tell you,I felt goosebumps in that moment. I started to jump around amazed that I got it hundred percent right!
My colleagues were smiling everyone was cheering,it was very memorable experience.
















Case of this time piece is made in rare and very hard to work with Tantalum,part of platinum family. Only few major brands worked with it but only Journe was able to deliver it fully polish.
Handmade in house movement highly decorated with guilloche made in 18K rose gold. Complexity and precision deliver COSC specs hence "Chronometer"Bleu !
But the real superstar is the dial.
Multiple layers of blue lacquer, applied by hand and each polished to a mirror finish before the next one is applied.
Process is long and expensive and rejection rate is about 70%!
Yup,that's right, 70!
















FPJ makes only about 900 watches per year. It has small team of I believe dozen or so employees..
When you divide that to 7 different model lines that it carries and each line has several different SKUs you can count on one hand how many of these watches resides in USA today.
Especially since only about 25% of the annual production gets to North and South America.
On that note,Grubel Forsey has around 100 employees and makes approximately 100 timepieces per year!
















To handle watch like this was privilege,pleasure and rare the same way as the MDT day earlier.

But here comes another bomb!
H pulled another joker and said he has one more timepiece in his hotel room and he'll be more than happy to come back and show it to us in a few hours.

He asks me with the smile ,"Can you guess what is it "?
I thought for a second and said, "It has to be Lange!"
I got another look from him confirming my guess!
"Yes, It's A.Lange und Söne," he said!!!

I'm not clairvoyant by any means but I always felt in sink with watches. Every word of this posts is as always 100 percent true. 
I feel like I have to say this because it still seems impossible l was so spot on.
I'll tell you the end of the story in PART 3 and I promise, there are few more interesting things coming.

First 2 pictures of this post are from Google Images. Everything else is mine.

Link to my Instagram account


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQvhxneARmh/

Tx and I hope you enjoyed it.

Enjoy!
Roberto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

while waiting for part three, here's a citizen diver in the taxi queue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> He's at I would say the premiere serious watch store in DC. ironically the same escapes me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There is such a thing?


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

I like seeing people wearing good watches that have some kind of history. My friend, who recently inherited a gold IWC with a very nice sunburst brown dial. Despite his stature, the smallish watch looks very classy on him, and makes perfect sense, seeing as he's from Schaffhausen. Makes me really regret not having something like that in the family (and trying to make sure I'll have something to pass on, hehe).

Another favorite - on the wrist friend, who got an Omega Constellation (ladies') in steel with a textured dark grey dial (rhombus pattern) for her 18th, a while back, I believe. Now that is one handsome watch, very composed for a ladies' model.

I think small tonneau watches fit some women exceptionally well. A friend was wearing some kind of small Tissot:







Trust me, looks better than the picture.

The owner of an antique glass shop was wearing a vintage JLC reverso. A better fit I couldn't possibly imagine.

Otherwise, nothing that interesting, except a Planet Ocean with orange bezel on bracelet on the wrist of an acquaintance. A handsome watch as well, though not my thing. I think I see Omegas more than anything else (except Daniel Wellington. Good god... when I see a couple both wearing the same DW... ugh).


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So we spent the Easter break at a local resort and while there I was checking out people's wrists watches and I found a gem on a lady's wrist. She must have been in her late 40's or early 50's, caucasian brunette, probably British or grew up in Britain as I recognized the public school English accent, very elegant lady, and on her wrist was a Rolex Daytona Paul Newman. My wife was asking me why I kept glancing at that lady and I said that I had to get a good look at her watch (good excuse huh? But it was the truth, I swear!). I was a few metres out but it's difficult to mistake the Rolex crown and the square indices on the dial: -








(Picture from rolexpassionreport.com)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dsabinojr said:


> So we spent the Easter break at a local resort and while there I was checking out people's wrists watches and I found a gem on a lady's wrist. She must have been in her late 40's or early 50's, caucasian brunette, probably British or grew up in Britain as I recognized the public school English accent, very elegant lady, and on her wrist was a Rolex Daytona Paul Newman. My wife was asking me why I kept glancing at that lady and I said that I had to get a good look at her watch (good excuse huh? But it was the truth, I swear!). I was a few metres out but it's difficult to mistake the Rolex crown and the square indices on the dial: -
> 
> View attachment 11545522
> 
> (Picture from rolexpassionreport.com)


Wow. If it was real, incredible sighting


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I say! Wow! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't do this for some times now and that's mostly because I'm busy doing something on my metro ride home. Emails,calls,reading something... But today while I was waiting for the metro I noticed a young guy sporting Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph. 
Older model,still showing some nice green lume.








Guy looked at me funny so I decided not to engage.
Just seconds later while in the metro I look down and see an Asian guy wearing Speedmaster.
And not just any.








Pretty uncommon 40mm racing Speedy.









And to top it off the guy standing right across from me wearing another not often seen timepiece.
Jeager Lecoultre Master Ultra Thin Date.
I thought I took better picture but it's still visible. And I made sure to check.
















That's pretty cool!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Very cool, love your secret sightings. I'm glad watch nerds are alive and well in the wild! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Good spot! certainly not an every day watch to find!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Saw a Christopher Ward C60 the other day with the older logo.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I was at work and stopped to chat with a customer for a moment, saw he had a gold datejust with a white dial. The wife and I went out to dinner later and were talking with another couple and the guy had on the Bulova with the Hublot styling. Just two I recognized recently.


----------



## insoul8 (Feb 27, 2015)

Regularly seen in my office in DC:


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

insoul8 said:


> Regularly seen in my office in DC:
> 
> View attachment 11716642
> 
> ...


Man,that's a nice office you work at! If you are on somewhere on K Street you should stop by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insoul8 (Feb 27, 2015)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Man,that's a nice office you work at! If you are on somewhere on K Street you should stop by.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha, close. M street.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Just met someone wearing this 1953. Omega. Unfortunately I see them so rarely.

































I always had love affair with vintage and I own small collection but I can't commit yet to dive in serious vintage collecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to see this thread revived. I always enjoy it.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Ran into all these the other day in a bar.

Okay I was at our monthly GTG. 

I did see a Speedy Pro on a guy at work the other day, and just had another guy comment on my Speedy Pro, so I've found a few new WIS compatriots.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys 
I hope everyone is enjoying your Saturday. I wanted to show you little bit of wrist candy to help you trough the weekend.
























My buddy John brought in this two gems,If you remember he showed us his Breguet CVE military chronograph few months ago.
This time it's stunning example of vintage Rolex Submariner 5513.
























And this gorgeous oversized 38mm 1940's Heuer with waterproof case and big eyes sub registers powered by Valjoux 71.
Wow, every time John stops by I know I'm in for a treat and every time is something different. I'm saving best for some other time. 
Vintage Rolex Daytona Paul Newman 6263.
Hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhanThom (Mar 5, 2017)

My dad wears a B&M daily, besides that the only notable thing I've ever seen outside of a shop would be an AP Royal Oak. Personally have zero interest in brands like Rolex. Unfortunately I am a huge fan of brands that are WAY out of my reach, like Bovet, JD, JLC, Breguet, Lange, and my dream watch is the VC&A Midnight Planetarium. Ridiculously expensive but if I ever get it that would be my daily. I guess that's why I don't have any watches at all. Also I'm 22 and dirt poor...


----------



## PhanThom (Mar 5, 2017)

Sometimes, just sometimes, I like to walk into one of my favorite watch stores and pretend I'm there to buy and try something on. I got to try on the VC&A Midnight Planetarium this way one time in LA. I've done the same for cars... Just walk into the dealership and ask for a test drive even though you've never had more than 3000 in your bank account...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi!
I want to show you few truly beautiful timepieces.
Usually we characterize watches as cool,awesome,stealthy,badass,tough.... but when I look at watches I'm about to show you, first thing I think is " This is just beautiful"!
It's obviously subjective buy I'll let you be the judge.
























This is no doubt carbon copy of elusive IWC 5251 and talking to Frederique Constant they didn't even try to deny it.









__
http://instagr.am/p/BT7un4wAuFU/

But, being on completely different side of the spectrum price and quality wise I guess no one really cares. It's still a beautiful piece!

I came across this Van Cleef and Arpels few days ago and immediately was taken by its appearance.
It's a large about 41 mm dial and looks like nothing else.
























The rose lathe guilloche in the center of the dial is incredibly sharp and makes the whole watch IMO.

The last of the bunch is unique and special in every way. Price reflects it's singularity as well and I doubt I'll ever see another.









































__
http://instagr.am/p/BUJ1oyLAgkW/
This is Jager LeCoultre Master Grand Tradition Tourbillion Cylindrique.
It's in solid 18K rose gold case and it's priced close to six figures.
But the tourbillion is just mesmerizing.
It's only 42mm in size and not very hefty considering everything. You can see it next to my Rolex Explorer 2 Polar.
Fitted with a cylindrical balance spring, originally found on certain naval chronometer it cancels out the negative effects of gravity on the movement and guarantees even greater reliability then the "normal" flat tourbillion.
This unique shaped balance spring can be found only on few highest end JLC like Sphérotourbillon.









Hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Richard Mille in toy shop.. I don't recognize the model or if it's genuine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sat on the train the other day saw this elderly gentleman sit down and he had a Patek calatrava on!!


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh and today a bus driver had a vintage 6306 Seiko diver what a day out in Sydney haha


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Just quickly,
Very unusual bird showed up.

























This is Patek Philippe Regulator Annual Calendar in white gold. Reference 5235G-001.
Pateks in house caliber that apparently had tone of issues since the beginning of production in 2011.
But despite it all I think it's remarkable and it doesn't appear to be like any other watch from Patek current assemblage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a gorgeous Patek! Where in the wild did that show up??!


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

ConElPueblo said:


> View attachment 1240892


I laughed a bit too much at this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Metlin said:


> That's a gorgeous Patek! Where in the wild did that show up??!


Roberto works at a jeweler, I think. [I can guess which one, but I'll keep that to myself.] So the photos are of watches his shop has serviced.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Metlin said:


> That's a gorgeous Patek! Where in the wild did that show up??!


Many of the watches you see are true watches in the wild but there's also many that I have opportunity to see since I work with watches. This Patek Regulator is the brand new arrival for the stock.
I'm very lucky to be able to handle and see watches like this daily and even though it's not from the wild I like to share it with you guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I spotted this on the wrist of the young Korean guy in the suit. I'd expect anything else except vintage Heuer.
















But once again,you never know what you expect.

Another elegant piece that just walked in is this vintage yellow gold Cartier Tank Americaine in medium size case.
Owner of this little gem has about 70 more just like it. Loves vintage Cartier and every time I see him I know I'm in for a treat.
I showed you several of his time pieces over the course of last few years.
On top of everything, he's a wonderful guy who easily and graciously shares and talks about his collection.
Thank you N.S.C.

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> Roberto works at a jeweler, I think. [I can guess which one, but I'll keep that to myself.] So the photos are of watches his shop has serviced.





Roberto Jaksic said:


> Many of the watches you see are true watches in the wild but there's also many that I have opportunity to see since I work with watches. This Patek Regulator is the brand new arrival for the stock.
> I'm very lucky to be able to handle and see watches like this daily and even though it's not from the wild I like to share it with you guys.


Ah, that makes sense. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Guy next to me while waiting on the train this morning looked like he had a Franck Muller, at least I think it was. Case and numeral font looked 'Mullerish' to me.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

vexXed said:


> Guy next to me while waiting on the train this morning looked like he had a Franck Muller, at least I think it was. Case and numeral font looked 'Mullerish' to me.
> 
> View attachment 12040954


Hi
Yes it certainly looks like a Muller! It even says Muller on the dial but unfortunately it isn't Muller!!!
Let me summarize,
If you look on F.Muller official website you'll not find this model anywhere in the past or current catalog.
Reason is,that's replica watch.
It's actually based on famous original Long Island case and "replicators" even gave it the real name:
Franck Muller Long Island Electra, Model # 952 QZ.
I didn't want to post pictures of the fake watch but it can be only found on that one site.
Electra is made up name and I was able to find it pretty fast.
When cross-referenced with official website it was very clear it fake.
It's also sold as lady's model!
But I command your photography skills and good eye.
Tx for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> Yes it certainly looks like a Muller! It even says Muller on the dial but unfortunately it isn't Muller!!!
> Let me summarize,
> If you look on F.Muller official website you'll not find this model anywhere in the past or current catalog.
> ...


Nice findings! I did have a quick browse over their site and didn't find this model either so thought it may have been a discontinued one.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I really love DC. In general it's a great city but for watch spotting even more.
Just getting on the metro yesterday the guy with big shiny watch brushed of me as he was exiting.
One glance and there you go ! Panerai Submersible on the bracelet.
9 of 10 Panerais I see are on the rubber or some sort of leather strap.
Since I didn't have any time to ask him anything there's no pictures.








But.....as soon as I took a seat I saw a guy sitting 2 rows down from me with big suitcase between his legs.
Right away I observed Tag Heuer Monaco on his wrist. He was reading a book and I didn't have clear view to take the "shoot"!
But then the opportunity presented itself and he asked kinda in my direction :"where's the Union Station stop!?"
I volunteered to explain and of course in the process we touched the subject of his rather not average timepiece.
Neal, has it for a while and that's pretty much the only " fine" watch he has next to another old Tag Heuer.








I was always a fan of the model, historically and from design point.
Today, TAG Heuer is going in the uncharted territory lead by extraordinary and quite captious Jean Clode Biver.
Here's his Monaco with my Sub.








And talking about TAG Here's what we just received. I wonder where did they found inspiration for this model?!
















You can see it here next to my Explorer 2 Polar.








In reality, this is very good looking watch and about the only white dial Aquaracer.
Price point of tad over $2k retail makes it great value proposition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey boys and girls,
I have something interesting to show you.
Two JLC Memovox alarm models.
One from the 50's and the other from two thousands.








































I'm also attaching little video so you can actually hear it.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BUAkNUrAxvz/
It's very interesting that diameter of the case barley increased. Obviously that's in correlation
to the size of the movement.

Talking about JLC Here's a rare bird. Short limited series run 2012.Reverso Ultra Thin of Tribute to 1931. on very desirable, expensive cordovan leather strap made by famous fifth generation family owned business from Argentina Casa Fagliano!
























































Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey boys and girls,
I have something interesting to show you.
Two JLC Memovox alarm models.
One from the 50's and the other from two thousands.








































I'm also attaching little video so you can actually hear it.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BUAkNUrAxvz/
It's very interesting that diameter of the case barley increased. Obviously that's in correlation
to the size of the movement.

Talking about JLC Here's a rare bird. Short limited series run 2012.Reverso Ultra Thin of Tribute to 1931. on very desirable, expensive cordovan leather strap made by famous fifth generation family owned business from Argentina Casa Fagliano!
























































Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> ...
> I was always a fan of the model, historically and from design point.
> Today, TAG Heuer is going in the uncharted territory lead by extraordinary and quite captious Jean Clode Biver...


Hey, Roberto, I quite agree... I just joined the TAG Heuer club and really jumped in with both feet...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Hey, Roberto, I quite agree... I just joined the TAG Heuer club and really jumped in with both feet...


Oh boy!
Congratulations man!
That's a beauty. Very,very cool,barrier breaking sort of speak.
Who would think you'll be able to get a real tourbillion from a power house like TAG Heuer for under $20K!
They really shook the industry last year with that.
Congrats again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CertifiedDeskDiver (Jun 11, 2017)

A missed opportunity from the month past. Older gentlemen sitting with his wife on the NYC subway, his watch caught my attention because it had a stunning light blue sunburst dial. It was also _unusually_ small, had to be 34mm possibly smaller. Throughout the train ride I was thinking about sparking up a conversation but thought better of it. The train was crowded and I was standing up, that could've made them feel uncomfortable. I still long to know the identity of that watch.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As I'm sitting on metro I'm looking at this guy texting on two different phones at the same time. 
I'm impressed!
He's dressed for the gym,actually like he just left one. Very much in his thoughts he barley looked up so there was truly no opening for interaction.
Reason,oldie but goodie Omega Seamaster Professional black dial.








Yes,it's nothing mind blowing but the fact I can see one easy as this makes it pretty unique.I think most of you guy's can't and that makes me even more dedicated.

























Now here's a real beauty I have to show you.
This is approximately 1981. Rolex Explorer 2. 
Also known as Polar. Notice the lume that aged to perfection is set in to hour markers and hands that are made of white gold opposed to later models set in to black settings.
































I'm truly smitten by this little gem!
I had same watch in the later edition with black settings. 
Unfortunately I never fell in love with it so I moved on!
As you see I love the model, so much so that I got 42mm version! That one,I'm definitely in love with!
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Yesterday I took my two youngest ones up to the farm land near Merryweather Post Pavillion for the birthday party of one of their classmates.
I was sporting my Sub and honestly didn't expect to see anything watch related.
My eyes are always wondering but that's by default.
There was a photographer,seemed like he's there on assignment that right away I saw was wearing Cartier Tank.
In general,that wouldn't be very interesting but two things struck me.
One,he was dressed in shorts and shot sleeves but this otherwise very dressy formal timepiece fitted his outfit perfectly!
He obviously likes color and I have to give him kudos for pairing the perfect strap!
Second,the color of the dial was seldom seen and I was immediately attracted.
















I approached him after the petting zoo and rest of the activities and learned that Edwin is the grandpa of the birthday girl and the professional photographer!
He was very friendly and gracious and after a second he took his watch off and hand it to me!

































I was able to take some nice photos to complement this very interesting Cartier Tank de Must Vermeil I spotted in such an unexpected place.
Edwin likes Cartier,he has few gold pieces.
















Thank you Edwin. It was pleasure meeting you and I'll stay in touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Man. I live in the DC area and I swear I don't see this many awesome pieces. Just don't have the 'eye' I guess. 

Though I did see a nice looking modern Milgauss at a party on Saturday. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Man came into my office wearing this Bvlgari chronograph. Complimented him on it and he was happy to show it to me. Don't think I've ever seen a Bvlgari watch in the wild. He told me it was a fairly rare model.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

dsabinojr said:


> Man came into my office wearing this Bvlgari chronograph. Complimented him on it and he was happy to show it to me. Don't think I've ever seen a Bvlgari watch in the wild. He told me it was a fairly rare model.
> 
> View attachment 12262442


Nicely spotted sir! Tx for showing us !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I have few new arrivals to show you. Long time discontinued Da Vinci line is brought back by IWC.
2017. Is no doubt Da Vinci year.
The whole line which consists of numerous SKUs is characterized by very distinctive looking long and functional lugs.
Lugs move up and down so that Santoni strap can perfectly form the watch around your wrist.
This type of articulated lugs is nothing never seen before but it's new and welcoming change for IWC catalog.
The future will show how successfully.
















I'll show you one particular timepiece here. This is 
Da Vinci Chronograph Edition "Laureus Sport for Good Foundation"
Part of the proceeds goes to fund this foundation.
Kinda like"Pettit Prince!"
























In the tradition of the Laureus watches, the solid back is etched with reproduction of a child's drawing. 
Every year the Laureus foundation - which has both IWC and Mercedes-Benz as sponsors - runs a contest to select a drawing for the next year's limited edition watch.
2016. content was won by Hou Ye, a 12-year old from Shanghai who's a Paralympian at the Special Olympics for East Asia. Little Yes won with the self portrait showing himself on skis.
























Overall this is a nice piece. Has a lot going for it.
In house movement,limited edition,42mm chronograph with pretty stunning dial color,short of 70hr power reserve and very distinctive look.

On the other hand,I think it's limiting being so distinctive in appearance.
What I mean is that there is no doubt this is a dress watch. And as a dress watch I think it's to big and bulky. You can't sport this watch with shorts and polo shirt!?

Also there's so many options in this price range that you can be extremely selective.
It retails little south of $13k!
To be honest I don't know to many people who'd buy this watch because of what it represents.
But it's definitely a worthy cause!

Another positive is that our favorite Schafhausen brand brought back and revived distinguished line we never thought we'd see again.
There's many new sizes, dial options and configurations in New da Vinci line and I'm sure they'll be something for everyone,including lady's models which were lacking in IWC'S current and past offering.
I'm sure I'll show you more as I see it.
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

While I was sitting on the metro the other morning I see across from me the guy sporting a Oris watch.

There was a empty chair right next to him and even though I was already in my seat I decided to get switch.
I strike the conversation by asking is that Oris and I'll tell you Charles is one of the nicest guys out there.
He's more in the beginning of his watch adventure but as you can see his taste is everything but beginners.








I've seen Oris timepieces in the wild but I think this is the first time I saw the Regulator.
This particular one is Tubbataha Reefs limited edition.
A percentage of every Oris Tubbataha is donated towards the conservation of the reef which is the national park in the Western Phillipines.
















I mentioned few times how much I like Oris and I went through this phase myself having at one point 3 or 4 Orises at the same time.
Charles had genuine interest in watches and it was pleasure talking to you man!
I hope you will visit this thread and my Instagram page.








As you can see I was sporting my Explorer 2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Met a businessman this morning wearing a pretty classy looking watch. Took a closer look and he was wearing the IWC Portugieser Automatic: -








(Pict from ablogtowatch.com)

Always interesting to see classy luxury watches. The fellow had a team with him and 2 others in the team wore thick cased watches (which made me believe that they were automatic watches), but I couldn't get close enough to the others to get a good look at their timepieces.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hot and humid DC but watches are still around. Few days ago one of the clients brought in very different looking piece.
He picked it up at the flea market around 5 years ago.
I consider myself knowledge when it comes to Omega,especially Speedmaster model.
But this one,not only that I don't know anything about it also never seen something like this.
























I consulted several friends and colleagues,professionals and Omega enthusiasts but we all come empty.
The question is, is it real?!
Judging by the overall look I'd say yes. 
If it's some sort of franken watch it was assembled back in the day.
Size of the case is 36mm and it houses well known caliber 321.
























The back of the case was clean with no visible markings.
If anyone has an idea please let me know. 
I'd like to learn about it.
Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Last week I went to New York to see Patek Philippe Grand Exhibition at Ciprianis.
The event itself it's hard to describe.
It was as impressive and amazing as you could imagine.
Highest standards that Patek works by were transferred to every aspect of the event.
The level of sophistication and attention to every single detail was overwhelming and the direct exposure to some of the most skilled watchmakers,engravers,guillocheists and other artists that work for the brand were once in a lifetime opportunity.
I would spend there a week if possible. 
But one day wasn't so bad either.
This event deserves separate post or few of them at least!
What I wanted to write about was my train ride to New York.
I took the express Acela train,fast,specious and comfortable where I had very interesting spotting.
Even on my way to my seat in the "quiet"wagon I've seen some Rolex and Omegas.
I found the seat next to the guy wearing green crystal black Milgauss.(That was a good sign?!)







( Google image)

On the seat parallel to me one row back I noticed small solid gold case and bracelet chronograph.
As I was finishing my breakfast and as we were approaching Baltimore and soon after Big Apple I must of turn my head half a dozen times to glance it.
I couldn't place it if my life dependent on it!
It was bugging me and bugging me to the point I simply had to ask.
And as I was turning to ask the guy,middle aged caucasian businessman with less and less hair and more and more around his waste who was typing very fast on his laptop,coming closer to him it hit me and made me even more excited!
-Excuse me, is this JLC Odysseus-( I changed the question instead of asking what kind of watch is that) ?!?
















Guy looked at me over his reading glasses with the big question mark on his face?
-The watch! -I said and nodded towards his wrist.
-This is Jaeger,my wife bought it for me!-
This was about the extent of what he knew about this pretty amazing,unusual,technologically advanced for its time and beautiful watch.
I've never seen one in person and they often come on leather strap. 
This watch is amazing for many different reasons.








JLC made it in the late 80's Earl 90's and it represents very important transition from the end of the quartz era to the new mechanical dawn.
It houses mecca-quartz movement in solid 18K case and one would expect it to be dressy and fragile but it is everything but that.
It can take incredible beating and it has decent 5 bars water resistance.
Case is only 34mm but it's stepped bezel and lugs give it presents on any wrist. Especially on the full on yellow gold bracelet..








Chronograph with moonphase,pulsation scale,four subdials, it's just keep going!!!
This mechanical quartz engine is not your cheep 2 dollar Chinese movement.
It holds 25 joules and gears and bridges as any mechanical timepiece.
You can easily get confused looking at it.
I truly love this type of watches where innovation meets design.








IMO we don't see enough of watches like this and when we do numbers are usually astronomical.
Unobtainable by price or made in small limited edition batches.
It was pleasure seeing it and it made my trip even more special.

Thanks for looking 
If you are liking my posts please leave a comment or like.
For years I have barley any feedback from you guys and it would be helpful to have better understanding of how many of you like my posts and how many people actually look at it.
This is the link to my Instagram account where you can see more watches I see every day.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BXEOSnsAhj6/

Thank you and Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Last week I went to New York to see Patek Philippe Grand Exhibition at Ciprianis.
> The event itself it's hard to describe.
> It was as impressive and amazing as you could imagine.
> Highest standards that Patek works by were transferred to every aspect of the event.
> ...


Your posts are great. Please continue in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> If anyone has an idea please let me know.
> I'd like to learn about it.


Looks like Tissot PRS516 modified to look like a Speedmaster.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Last week I went to New York to see Patek Philippe Grand Exhibition at Ciprianis.
> The event itself it's hard to describe.
> It was as impressive and amazing as you could imagine.
> Highest standards that Patek works by were transferred to every aspect of the event.
> ...


Damn. That's depressing that an amazing horological piece is around the wrist of someone who doesn't know what it is, but for some reason is attending a Patek gallery :/


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Thanks for looking
> If you are liking my posts please leave a comment or like.
> For years I have barley any feedback from you guys and it would be helpful to have better understanding of how many of you like my posts and how many people actually look at it.
> This is the link to my Instagram account where you can see more watches I see every day.
> ...


I thoroughly enjoy your postings on this thread Roberto. Keep them coming. I am also already following you on Instagram.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Great thread, I love seeing what Roberto has found out there.

I ran across one I hadn't seen in the wild before. Last month, I checked into a downtown Chicago hotel. The nice young lady checking me in was wearing a Max Bill. I asked to see it and she started to tell me about it, and how you had to wind it and such (she seemed to honestly know watches). It looked great on her. I was wearing my Speedmaster, but didn't want to geek out/creep out on her and take a picture, so you'll have to settle for this one from the interweb.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread needs more creep shots


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


>


I love to see inscriptions on watches!

Great job, Roberto!


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

woppa said:


> My daily experience:
> 
> Seiko Seiko Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Omega Omega Tudor Omega Seiko Seiko Seiko Seiko Panerai Panerai Panerai Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex Rolex


Add AP and Tag on the list.

Not that wild in here though.


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hot and humid DC but watches are still around. Few days ago one of the clients brought in very different looking piece.
> He picked it up at the flea market around 5 years ago.
> I consider myself knowledge when it comes to Omega,especially Speedmaster model.
> But this one,not only that I don't know anything about it also never seen something like this.
> ...


Looks like the case has similarities with Tissot?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

While leaving Pret yesterday I noticed mid 20s Asian heritage guy with glasses playing on his IPad Pro.
He was finishing very elaborate drawing that looked like a super hero or something like it.
His left hand was resting on the table and beautiful IWC Big Pilot,5007 I'd say was proudly sitting on his very small wrist.

















I was on my way out and kinda in the hurry so I didn't approach what would usually be the perfect scenario.

















Pictures are obviously not from yesterday but are from identical model I took maybe 3-4 months ago.








Just prior to this bitter sweet passing I met John. John is in his late 40s,from this area and he loves vintage.
I noticed his Heuer Camaro from across the store. Which is probably 30 meters.
I recognized the shape and size and even before I had chance to see his wrist when he approached I asked him,is that Camaro?!
















I tell you,guys love this. His face lit up and we both just knew where we're coming from.
Like invisible line that connects all the watch geeks.
One just recognize his own!








He got this one about 2 months ago but he has another all black version with red chronograph hand and tach scale. That one is supposedly much more uncommon.
I was totally enamored with how age and patina developed on this one. And this yellow hand might of actually started orange sometimes in 1971.








He owns few Rolexes and vintage black Monaco and he was interested and looking at Blue Yacht-Master.
Tx John,it was pleasure!

As I was on my way to the metro later I saw this while waiting on the crosswalk.
I stole this shot and went my way.
It looks like Zixen or similar boutique Diver and it brought nice reminder of simpler times when I was in love with what small companies like Halios,Zuriner,Helson and similar had to offer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCZ5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Airports are great places for watch spotting. Saw this beauty on a gentleman sitting next to me while I was wearing the same thing. Thought the BLNR was "relatively" rare, but guess not!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw some nice watches in the past few days. Last Monday I went to a supermarket and there was a large group of French tourists there, maybe around 8 of them. There were 3 elder men and they all wore watches. One wore a Rolex Submariner date, another an Omega Seamaster Diver 300 and the third fellow wore a two tone watch that I couldn't make out.

Yesterday (Tuesday), I bumped into 2 well established local businessmen. One of which owns a number of businesses here and there and another owns a construction company. The first fellow was wearing an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra on a blue cloth-like strap. The construction fellow was wearing a gold Audemars Piguet Royal Oak on a brown leather strap. Didn't take pictures and didn't get the chance to speak with them about their watches, but going through the internet, I found the watches that they were wearing: -








James Bond Aqua Terra (pict from Topper Fine Jewelers)








AP Royal Oak (pict from Jomashop)


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Sightings of luxury watches are coming thick and fast. Yesterday (Wednesday) afternoon, I was walking in town and as usual there were several tourists roaming about, many were taking pictures in front of the Victoria Clocktower (our very own little big ben, a gift from our then colonial masters) and some were just hovering around them. There was a Russian fellow, big bodybuilder type, wearing a tank top, shorts and looking quite menacing with exposed tattoos on his back and arms, and a very noticeable all gold watch on his wrist. It was an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph. I found a picture of the watch on the net: -








(Pict from Hodinkee Youtube)

2 AP sightings in 2 days. Fancy that!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Seriously guys, the watch spirits must be pushing people wearing nice watches in my path or I've become super observant and am noticing things I didn't used to notice. When I said that they came thick and fast in my last post, I thought the sightings must have come to an end, but nope, it did not. After posting yesterday, 3 men came to my office and all 3 were wearing sweet watches. They were caucasian businessmen, 2 of them were maybe in their late 40s or early 50s and they were both wearing Rolex Submariner Dates. The eldest of the 3, who was maybe in his 60s, and who also seemed like the boss, wore a black dial Breitling Superocean II. I didn't talk to them about their watches.

Then today, a lady, maybe in her late 40s, came by the office and she was wearing a two tone Cartier Panthere. I complemented her on her "Cartier" and she was pleased, saying she has had it for 9 years and it's still working well.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow dsabinojr, those are some pretty amazing piece floating in your waters!
Tx for sharing! I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

For the past week I'm on vacation. I took my family to Delaware beaches and secretly hoped I'll see something new,different or unusual at least.
Unfortunately, I couldn't of been more disappointed!
I saw tone of fitness and gShocks,Apple watches and only very few mechanical. My last day there I saw pre ceramic steel and yellow gold blue dial Sub and about the same time this Panerai Submersible. It looks like PAM0024.
















Guy was just like us from DC are and was very friendly.
I approached him as he was lounging on his beach chair. I even think I might of wake him up. He was wearing shades and I had to say "excuse me" at least twice before he looked up towards me.
But after almost a week without any interesting timepieces around me I wasn't gonna let social awkwardness stopping










He was very friendly and in fact collector himself. He introduced me to his wife afterwards which tells me he liked the encounter

I personally always liked this particular reference and if to get one it would be some configuration of Submersible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

I think what you experienced re: lack of good watch spotting on your vacation is what most of us experience regularly. This is why I enjoy your posts so much--you seem to be in the nexus of some of the best watch spotting in North America there in DC.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

erebus said:


> I think what you experienced re: lack of good watch spotting on your vacation is what most of us experience regularly. This is why I enjoy your posts so much--you seem to be in the nexus of some of the best watch spotting in North America there in DC.


I agree with that. Every once in a while you spot a nice watch in Atlanta, but I feel people here are more into their cars. A vast majority of my friends don't own a watch and those that do prefer an Apple Watch or Fitbit.


----------



## Oxford83 (Sep 7, 2017)

I haven't seen anything too unusual, not that'd I'd recognize it even if I did (I recently just got into watch collecting). The thing I do find amazing is the amount of Rolex watches I've seen in the last month. I'd never noticed a single one before in the previous 5 or so years I've lived here. 

A fellow business owner here in San Diego (who I regularly have lunch with) was wearing a Rolex GMT. When I commented on it he mentioned that he never takes it off, leading me to believe I must of seen/ missed it a dozen times.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

At the car wash this morning and saw this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

BDIC, I'm sorry to be doubtful but unless the car wash you're mentioning is where McLaren cars are being washed I'd say it's highly improbable you've seen this watch in your local car wash !
This is RM50-03
Lightest Richard Mille, Split Second Tourbillion Chronograph ever made.
Your average watch is between 100-150grams. This thing is so high tech that it weighs only 40 g. but is 200 times more resistant then steel.
They used nano technology and material called improved form of Carbon TPT for which a certain professor won a Nobel prize back in 2004.
I'm over simplifying the technology and technical jargon but in the nut shell it's like Formula 1 on your wrist.
It was released back in July in only 75 examples with price tag of $980k a piece!
You never know though,it might of been that same watch to!

















Pictures from Google.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

Ran into a gentleman wearing one of these yesterday in the Dubai Mall. The picture is from the web and honestly pictures don't do it justice.









OK, so the other interesting thing is who I think the owner might be. When I said hello and admired it I was just trying to be friendly and admire the watch. However, while I certainly could be wrong, I think the owner _might_ have been Kanye West. He looked kind of like him, was the right nationality, and I googled it - West is known to wear this watch (which can't be all that common). Anyway, could be totally wrong about that - I don't know celebrities. Regardless, nice guy and a really cool watch.

Sorry, no pic. Had I had my white dial on I might have taken one. As it was I felt ridiculous enough striking up a conversation just to get a closer look!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Simey said:


> Ran into a gentleman wearing one of these yesterday in the Dubai Mall. The picture is from the web and honestly pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 12562873
> 
> ...


Great spotting,
Patek Philippe 5711R is not common by any means but it's much easier to get then traditional steel Nautilus.








Only "issue" is the price tag!!!
$50K instead of $25k for the steel model that is virtually impossible to find in the retail stores!
Picture is mine. I have many more but I think I already showed it to you!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a tone of new watches introduced every year. For someone like me who's involved in the watch industry both professionaly and as enthusiast we see watches are being introduced monthly and even weekly.
Nothing wrong with that, just the opposite.
But I noticed a pattern especially this year. It's covering watches from the entry level price point all the way up to the top of the hill.
Number on blue dials,
number two vintage re-edition,vintage inspired,heritage dedications,
number three pilots watches and 
number four more and more people joining little late to the party,bronze watches!!!
I'm sure everyone else is aware of this but I see oversaturated market that is praying for something,anything new and original!

That new and different is represented by the independent watch making. To most of people not excessive and hard to understand.

Here's few new editions just from last few weeks that I was able to actually look at.

IWC Mark 18 tribute to Mark 11 
Boy,what a mouthful!
And even though I like the watch IWC or Richmond Group doesn't want to make that extra step,doesn't want to take a chance,not even with this 1948 pieces limited edition made for British Harrods.
Original Mark 11 and any watch from that era for that matter doesn't have a date!
But for today's convenience and better sales a new Mark 11 has a date.
We've seen that dozens of times in the past and each time it's a disappointment.
At least to me.
Size , I understand. We can't pull 32mm watches today (even though purists will fight you on this as well).
Here's few examples of original Mark 11
















And here's the new one,
















The resemblance is obviously here. I really love the watch but this date wheel doesn't belong there.
















IWC paired the watch with beautiful high quality Nato strap with supple calf skin on the bottom of the strap and nicely finished brushed hardware.
And again,why not be original and first and say,this will truly be a vintage re-edition that will reflect that in the movement(manual wind) and dial and even the size or at least close to the original!?

Another one that came out in the last few days is Longines.
There's the story about Ben Clymers vintage 1940's Longines he lended to the company and 6 months later they introduced almost the carbon copy of his watch. Not asking him anything or consulting with him in any way.
You can find the story online!
Hers the picture of both watches together.








His watch is champagne (gold dial) in 38mm and new Longines Heritage 1945 is only 2mm bigger in Silver grained dial.
I love both and I love the fact that they didn't slap the date function on it just for the easier selling point.
























Handsome watch in the really good price range. You can see it in the last photo next to my Explorer 1 
Notice how they literally copied even the strap from Clymer original!
I'm sorry for my rant,but let me know if you think I'm wrong ! 
Pictures of original Mark 11 and 2 Longines watches together were took from Google.
Enjoy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!
Here's few interesting pieces I came across last few weeks.
Patek Philippe 5990A dual time chronograph in steel.
This are harder and harder to get and becoming extremely popular despite higher price point.









































Beautiful and solid. Really liking this one. Little thick but travel time and chronograph is two complications to have IMO.

Talking about complications this next one is another you will not see around.
Jaeger-LeCoultre Master UltraThin Perpetual Calendar in white gold. One of two available in USA at the moment,Perpetual Calendar complication entirely developed by JLC in 39mm size in UltraThin case is another one of my favorite watches period.
I feel like if there's one dress watch to have this one would be my choice.










































JLC came earlier this year with several white gold versions of already well known references. Another one was 39mm Moon,probably one of three best selling models.
All of them are shearing same slate sunburst dial.
Great pieces that really embody Jaeger-LeCoultre DNA.
Subtle, sophisticated and perfectly sized!
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys!
Wow, it's hard not to coment yesterday's Phillips Winning Icons auction where 
Paul Newman's personal Rolex Daytona reference 6239 from 1968. sold for record $15.5 million dollars ($17.8 million respectively).
Most expensive wrist watch ever sold!
I was watching the auction live and it didn't take long. Phone bidder took it home who ever he or she is!? Still anonymous, I'm curious to see who's the buyer!
I've seen 6239 reference with exotic dial in the past and it's a beautiful watch. But this one transcends horology.
In honor to Paul Newman's Daytona here's few vintage Cosmographs I've seen in the past year 12 months.
































































Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

My buddy Matt stopped by the other day to show me his new acquisition.
This is same guy that I showed you his Heuer Camaros not long ago !
This little gem is coming from Italy. It's from late 70's and was made only for local Italian Market.
He picked it up on some Italian forum trying his best to communicate to only Italian speaking seller.
But it all ended well and he received this very cool,steel automatic Diver that reminds me of original Rolex Deep Sea Challenge.
























I love to see exotic pieces like this. I never knew Bulova made this model. It's called The Sea Hunter and name makes it even more interesting.

Another Diver I've seen this week was this Panerai Luminor PAM 0069

































I mean just look at this blue metallic dial.
This is about 10 years old example.
Cat by the name Juan A. showed it to me and I'll tell you,I was instantly in love.
So much so that I wanted to get one asap but then the cool head prevailed the next morning and I decided to continue to follow my own map and path that I set for myself about 2 years ago.
Juan was so nice to even email me with the link for available PAM 0069 . TX Buddy !
Notice the size of this Panerai in the picture with my Sub C. It is only 40mm and that's together with the dial color what grabbed me.
Thanks Matt and Juan!
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So I saw 2 interesting watches in the past week worthy of mention. The first was in court last week, saw the Omega style clasp on a court expert witness, a land valuer, manoeuvred myself to get a view of the dial and he was wearing an Omega Seamaster Apnea. I didn't even know of the model before I saw it. Not a watch that you would encounter much in the wild. I knew the witness, having had multiple dealings with him in the past, including cross examining him in another matter, and wanted to talk to him about the watch but it was not the time or place.








(Pict from swisswatchexpo.com)

The other watch of interest I saw yesterday. Classy lady, maybe in her late 30s comes to my office and I immediately notice the Crown on the clasp. It was a larger case than those found on lady datejusts, it was a man's watch, but she pulled it off with style. A quick glance of the dial and there was no mistaking the orange lightning bolt sweeping across a black dial covered by a green-tinted crystal. A Rolex Milgauss! And there was I thinking I was the only one in the country who had a Milgauss. I complimented her on the Milgauss and she was very pleased that I spotted it. She said it is her all time favourite watch and that she wears it everywhere.








(Pict from bobswatches.com)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everyone !
Few nights ago I was part of the Patek Philippe Event and was able to see some rare,unique and new Basel-world 2017. announced timepieces.
Here's few 
This is 5396R annual calendar with pave diamonds instead of hour markers.
Blue is new color to this line and subtleness
of this diamonds is incredible.
Most people will not notice until told.
















One of my personal favorite is this Perpetual Calendar 5320G in white gold with lacquer dial and syringe hands.
Case is monobloc,carved and shaped from single piece of metal.
















Lugs are beautifully sculptured in almost deco style. It's sized perfectly and has vintage but modern feel.
Just under $100k I don't think I'll ever see own it but it's my favorite.

This next one is skeletonized and engraved by hands and thin like a paper 5180R


















And last but not least is this Celestial piece. At over quarter of milion it doesn't scream it's true value but when you look at the details it's mind blowing.








This is reference 6102R with three separate sapphire crystals that after properly set show exact sky chart above where ever you are located.
It's also 44mm,one of the bigger Pateks.
















It was truly privilege to be part of this event and able to handle incredible pieces of art.
There was much more but this few really stuck with me.
Hope you enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> BDIC, I'm sorry to be doubtful but unless the car wash you're mentioning is where McLaren cars are being washed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should see what pulls up to this car wash. While the pic might be the wrong model - pretty sure he was wearing a Mille. His Maserati was parked right next to a Bentley. And my little Cherokee and Seiko Tuna was right there with them lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

As I said earlier I might be completely wrong. I was just going from what you posted picture of. But I don't doubt they are out there.
RM is very small production company. Approximately 3000 units per year. I personally never saw one and you all know how many watches I see. 
So to spot one,kudos to you! Next time take a photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't believe I showed you in the past new Rolex SkyDweller, the 2017. Baselworld novelty!
Rolex introduced new steel model in 3 different dial variations as well as steel and gold in 3 separate colors of the dial.
Only now they started to release steel version and blue one is of course not only most desirable but it's also hardest to get.
I've seen both steel and gold versions and last week was the first time after Basel I've handled steel one.

























IMO black dial version in SS/YG is most dressed up and most formal. Watch is very impressive and as solid gold model it gives confidence and heft.
I imagine that many owners of the solid gold SkyDwellers feel a bit cheated. They were part of very selected group which now became not so special any more.

























As obvious die hard Rolex fan (among all other watches, and I mean all) I'm happy that more people have opportunity to get this pieces in hands and enjoy them.
Unfortunately the problem still persist, to get the steel or steel and gold SkyDweller is equal or even harder than to get steel ceramic Daytona.
So what really changed?!
Well,not much! But I believe that with time Rolex will start releasing more units and the secondary market will soften and that will allow more people to get in to SkyDwellers!
Plus,and thers the beauty of the case They at least exist in less expensive form!!

























I find it very interesting that on secondary market steel SkyDweller which retails for little above 14K climbs up to 18K where is in the same price point as steel and yellow gold one.
Still,people are more interested in steel version and paying way over retail even though you can get precious metals at 18k.
The SS/YG one retail price is 17K plus and it commands slightly over that outside of AD if you can find it.
I love the annual calendar compilation and convenience paird with secondary time zone.
At 14K plus retail price I think Rolex offers tremendous value especially since you can take this watch swimming !
Hope you enjoy this.
You can see short videos of this watches at my Instagram page @My_daily_watch_obsevations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Love that PP


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I went scuba diving over the long easter weekend and whilst on the boat I noticed an elderly British diver wearing what looked like a Submariner, except that it had a smaller case. So I went to have a closer look and lo and behold he was wearing a Tudor Submariner: -








(Picture from Rolex Forums)

I complemented him on the watch and he said that he has had it for over 25 years now and that it's due a servicing. He said it loses maybe 1 or 2 minutes a week but he still dives with it. He bought it to commemorate the birth of his son. I was wearing my Seamaster at the time and he said that in fact he was deciding between a Seamaster and the Tudor to commemorate the occasion but went with the Tudor in the end as it was a bit more low key. Nice fellow.

As I mentioned above, I was wearing my Seamaster (with dive operator's Mares Puck dive computer): -


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

The Rolex Sky-Dweller is one cool movement and doesn't get the attention it deserves! I was playing with one at the local AD and man... it is fun!

Also, of those 3 Pateks... I don't know which one I would pick!

Nice work!


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So I was in Paris recently to attend a Lawyer's Conference and as usual, I take the opportunity to scan people's wrists, but it's always difficult when everyone's wearing suits and our poor watches find themselves unseen (and unappreciated!) under the jacket and/or cuff. But whenever someone raises their arms or checks the time, you can be sure my eagle eyes were quick to hone in for the kill (well to try and ID the watch).

So, what could I observe. Firstly, Rolex was very popular in this conference. There was a young-ish Brazilian lawyer wearing a no date sub and I complimented him on it, he said he liked its clean look. There was an Egyptian lady with a Rolex Datejust with diamond hour markers. One of the more interesting observations was on the wrist of an IT data security specialist, I sort of assumed that he wouldn't be wearing a watch or would be wearing a smartwatch, but he wore a Rolex Datejust. I complimented him on his choice of wristwear and he said he loved the old thing and has had it for about 20 years. I also spotted a few more Rolex Datejusts.

Maybe it was because we had all gathered in France and so people brought their French-ish watches (I know I brought my Breguet), but Cartier was well represented as well. I must have seen at least 4 various Cartier tank models on both male and female lawyers.

There were a few senior investment bank executives present, one wore a Hublot, I think a classic fusion model, and another a Royal Oak Offshore. A French lawyer wore an AP Royal Oak with a dark blue dial. A senior British lawyer wore a Victorinox, in fact he was the only one who approached me about my watch, asking me what it was, he knew the brand Breguet when I handed him my watch, and he seemed (or faked being?!) impressed. I got the impression that he was a watch nut and had a grand collection and wore his Victorinox for the day. A young new-ish female lawyer from Africa wore a Daniel Wellington and I also spotted at 2 Rado's - both of them with the dark ceramic bracelets, on African counsel.

I did not see any smartwatches except for 1 European male lawyer wearing an Apple watch.


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

dsabinojr said:


> So I was in Paris recently to attend a Lawyer's Conference and as usual, I take the opportunity to scan people's wrists, but it's always difficult when everyone's wearing suits and our poor watches find themselves unseen (and unappreciated!) under the jacket and/or cuff. But whenever someone raises their arms or checks the time, you can be sure my eagle eyes were quick to hone in for the kill (well to try and ID the watch).
> 
> So, what could I observe. Firstly, Rolex was very popular in this conference. There was a young-ish Brazilian lawyer wearing a no date sub and I complimented him on it, he said he liked its clean look. There was an Egyptian lady with a Rolex Datejust with diamond hour markers. One of the more interesting observations was on the wrist of an IT data security specialist, I sort of assumed that he wouldn't be wearing a watch or would be wearing a smartwatch, but he wore a Rolex Datejust. I complimented him on his choice of wristwear and he said he loved the old thing and has had it for about 20 years. I also spotted a few more Rolex Datejusts.
> 
> ...


Sounds like this was more of a watch conference for you .

Do you find that people who wear Rolex don't know a ton about the actual watch, and or watches in general, and rather make simplifying statements like your Brazilian "liked the clean look" (and the Rolex logo). No issue, just curious and the sense I get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

k1985 said:


> Sounds like this was more of a watch conference for you .
> 
> Do you find that people who wear Rolex don't know a ton about the actual watch, and or watches in general, and rather make simplifying statements like your Brazilian "liked the clean look" (and the Rolex logo). No issue, just curious and the sense I get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to say, I have been burned at least twice before for trying to talk watches with Rolex Submariner Date wearers (but not no date Submariners!), so I've stopped trying to start a conversation with Submariner Date wearers if only to save myself from the exasperation, but once at the end of a short meeting with a client wearing a Submariner Date, the client stopped me to ask what watch I was wearing and it led to an extra hour or so of us chatting about watches (FYI - I didn't charge for that extra hour!). But I suspect the Brazilian fellow I mentioned above also liked watches, I saw him eyeing my wrist but I think he couldn't identify the watch and didn't feel comfortable enquiring about it.

I also own a Rolex! And a lot of WIS's here own at one or more. A friend of mine just got really into watches and researched for 4 months quite intensively before buying a Rolex Datejust, what was funny was that he originally rejected Rolex, saying stuff like it's for people who don't know anything about watches, for people just concerned about status etc, but in the few weeks before he finally decided on his purchase, he started appreciating the robustness of the sports lines - that you can wear it for almost any occasion, timekeeping accuracy (mechanical-wise) and he did want a little bit of the status symbol to be perfectly honest. That was his first luxury watch purchase, he wore an Apple watch for the past 2 years or so. One may be tempted to stereotype him as knowing nothing about watches given that he went straight for a Rolex, but sometimes I think he figured out in 4 months what took me 2 years to realise - a Rolex is a good watch. But yeah, I know where you're coming from and like I said, I've personally given up on trying to approach Rolex Submariner Date wearers, but as per the one incident above, I nearly missed out in learning about a fellow WIS because of that.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

k1985 said:


> Sounds like this was more of a watch conference for you .
> 
> Do you find that people who wear Rolex don't know a ton about the actual watch, and or watches in general, and rather make simplifying statements like your Brazilian "liked the clean look" (and the Rolex logo). No issue, just curious and the sense I get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to say, I have been burned at least twice before for trying to talk watches with Rolex Submariner Date wearers (but not no date Submariners!), so I've stopped trying to start a conversation with Submariner Date wearers if only to save myself from the exasperation, but once at the end of a short meeting with a client wearing a Submariner Date, the client stopped me to ask what watch I was wearing and it led to an extra hour or so of us chatting about watches (FYI - I didn't charge for that extra hour!). But I suspect the Brazilian fellow I mentioned above also liked watches, I saw him eyeing my wrist but I think he couldn't identify the watch and didn't feel comfortable enquiring about it.

I also own a Rolex! And a lot of WIS's here own at one or more. A friend of mine just got really into watches and researched for 4 months quite intensively before buying a Rolex Datejust, what was funny was that he originally rejected Rolex, saying stuff like it's for people who don't know anything about watches, for people just concerned about status etc, but in the few weeks before he finally decided on his purchase, he started appreciating the robustness of the sports lines - that you can wear it for almost any occasion, timekeeping accuracy (mechanical-wise) and he did want a little bit of the status symbol to be perfectly honest. That was his first luxury watch purchase, he wore an Apple watch for the past 2 years or so. One may be tempted to stereotype him as knowing nothing about watches given that he went straight for a Rolex, but sometimes I think he figured out in 4 months what took me 2 years to realise - a Rolex is a good watch. But yeah, I know where you're coming from and like I said, I've personally given up on trying to approach Rolex Submariner Date wearers, but as per the one incident above, I nearly missed out in learning about a fellow WIS because of that.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So, I saw a well known local business man wearing a gem of a watch this morning. I saw him wearing a two tone watch and went up to him to say hello to get a closer look at the watch. Lo and behold, he was wearing a Rolex Yacht Master II, the two tone Everose version. Quite a large watch with a noticeable wrist presence.

Never seen this watch in the wild before.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So, I saw a well known local business man wearing a gem of a watch this morning. I saw him wearing a two tone watch and went up to him to say hello to get a closer look at the watch. Lo and behold, he was wearing a Rolex Yacht Master II, the two tone Everose version. Quite a large watch with a noticeable wrist presence.

Never seen this watch in the wild before.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm from London originally but have lived in S & SE Asia for 6 years now, which covers most of my serious watch years. Out here you don't spot too much on the street, but when I return on little trips to London I'm always amazed at what I see. On a recent trip back the weather was unusually nice, so went to the beer garden of a nice pub for a spot of Sunday lunch. Now this was indeed in quite a wealthy area but the sheer numbers of Rolex present was quite astonishing. It was pretty likely that it was the single most common brand in that pub, with possible exception for iwatches. Something like 75% of these were date Subs (on one table of 3 late 20-something guys 2 of them were wearing a Sub), and I remember spotting an Explorer 2, a Batman and a couple of women with DJs. I was myself wearing a 114270, adding to the ridiculousness.

I have always been a little ambivalent to the Sub in general, but this and other similar experiences over the past few years have probably prejudiced me somewhat. It seems to be the answer to the question "I have money and I want a watch so people know I have some money but that also portrays me as a James Bond type". That may be harsh, and I know it shouldn't detract from the watch itself, but my gosh do a lot of people I never want to talk to wear a Sub. I suppose Rolex in general are prone to that: Rolex are not watches for douches, but a hell of a lot of douches buy a Rolex.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

I was on a flight yesterday from ANA to SEA. I hate flying but trying to identify watches in the wild at the airport and on planes calms me down.

On my flight I saw a Tag Heuer AquaRacer, Breitling Navitimer, 2 Rolex Datejusts (one of which the flight attendant was wearing), a Rolex Blue Submariner and I myself was wearing my Explorer.









It's fun seeing watches out in the wild. Especially when it's something other than the usual Apple Watch.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

I pass through airports regularly and see a lot of known-brand watches though I'm not WIS enough to spot exact models apart from the very well known ones. It's interesting how some watch brands and types are more prevalent in different places / different air routes. For example I notice quite a few Seamasters on British (looking) guys in the GCC region, particularly within construction and mechanical engineering circles, Rolex for the 'business' looking guys. In Europe (beyond the UK) generally guys seem to be more into watches and it's easy to spot a broad range. Just this weekend in Munich I saw Subs, a Speedmaster, Panerai, a bunch of Tags, a nice Nomos. A friend in Munich wears a DJ and also has a nice 1970s Speedy from his father.

Few of my UK colleagues are particularly into watches. One consultant who works for us has a nice vintage Seamaster from his father. Our Financial Controller is a little bit on the Hipster spectrum and sports a retro digital Casio. My boss wears a quartz Tag which he wants to replace as it's needing some expensive repair work. Everyone else seems to be watch-less or sporting Apple or Fossil / generic fashion brands. It gets more interesting with our Italian team and with our international customers. Our Italian finance guy has a Sub; our Sales Manager there rotates through a number of large chronographs which I haven't yet identified, another wears an Oris. A new distributor we're setting up there (very rich dude) has a Daytona, another Italian work contact wears a Sub which stands out as not fitting his look; he looks like he should be a Patek guy 

I was at US head office this week and it was a mixed bag. The CEO has a Daytona and his wife also has a Rolex, don't know the model. The Finance guy has a Montblanc. One of the senior team wears a Certina and there's a senior sales guy who always wears a massive sports chronometer that I haven't figured out yet.

Something else I find interesting; I _occasionally_ pick up on someone subtly noticing my watch here in the UK but most of the time I think it's well under the radar (I usually wear a Plant Ocean). In Italy in particular it definitely gets noticed much more overtly and colleagues are generally less shy about complimenting or to ask what it is. I suppose that's not so surprising, it's a more 'forward' society and definitely more image / fashion aware.


----------



## Loris-76 (May 9, 2018)

Great timepiece. amazing appearance, I love that gold case


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Came back from Disney World this past week. Lots of Rolexes of many varieties. It seems if you are taking your grandkids to Disney you must wear a variation of a 2 tone Datejust. Those were everywhere. I come from an area where fashion and luxury watches are not prominent so it was interesting to see a nice watch at nearly every turn.

The most interesting thing I noticed was while exiting the plane I caught a glimpse of a Rolex GMT on the wrist of our pilot as he was disembarking.


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Now that I've moved from semirural Tennessee to downtown Atlanta, that watch spotting game has gotten MUCH more fun! Rolex abounds of course, but I just saw an AP in the wild and I'm sure there will be more. Location certainly helps 🙂


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

An electrician working on the same construction site as me was wearing this one...


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

wookieman said:


> Came back from Disney World this past week. Lots of Rolexes of many varieties. It seems if you are taking your grandkids to Disney you must wear a variation of a 2 tone Datejust. Those were everywhere. I come from an area where fashion and luxury watches are not prominent so it was interesting to see a nice watch at nearly every turn.
> 
> The most interesting thing I noticed was while exiting the plane I caught a glimpse of a Rolex GMT on the wrist of our pilot as he was disembarking.


It's like you don't have to create cliches, people just fill that role on their own : )


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I spotted this blue Rolex on the Tokyo subway yesterday:


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

i always comment on peoples watches. more often than not though, the person either isnt wanting to chat or doesnt really know much about the watch they have.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't often spot anything cool or unusual in the wild but yesterday I was seated next to a gentleman wearing a Ulysse Nardin Skeleton Tourbillon. Very beautiful watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Today I had a brief glimpse of a Patek in the lunch queue at work. I work for a global tech company. Mechanical watches are rare here as it is; it's mainly quartz, apple watches or nothing (i.e. smartphone users) here. But chap was wearing something that was clearly mechanical and was definitely of quality the way it played with the light. Then when he was paying, I saw the unmistakable Patek logo on the deployant.

Unfortunately I couldn't identify the model. So I'll describe it: round, white dial, rose gold, largish 40mm+ and what looked like a tourbillon at 6 o'clock. That's probably not enough detail to nail it down. None-the-less, there you are.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

meson1 said:


> Today I had a brief glimpse of a Patek in the lunch queue at work. I work for a global tech company. Mechanical watches are rare here as it is; it's mainly quartz, apple watches or nothing (i.e. smartphone users) here. But chap was wearing something that was clearly mechanical and was definitely of quality the way it played with the light. Then when he was paying, I saw the unmistakable Patek logo on the deployant.
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't identify the model. So I'll describe it: round, white dial, rose gold, largish 40mm+ and what looked like a tourbillon at 6 o'clock. That's probably not enough detail to nail it down. None-the-less, there you are.


Hi 
Patek Philippe doesn't make tourbillion watch with tourbillion visible on the front of the watch 
All their Tourbillions modern and vintage are only visible from the back. Sometimes especially on vintage Pateks there's not even a crystal there. Only solid back. Basically not visible to anyone except the watchmakers.
But it will always say Tourbillion on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's few I saw the other day.
































Two brothers, playboy's in mid thirtys from Mumbai just walked in the store and were sporting RM11 and RM30. Of course, I went nuts.
You can see the size next to my Sub C.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

Not my cup of tea, but I imagine they're impressive to see in real life. I never read about them here on the forum, but I always saw them in a Formula 1 race magazine. If I understood correctly they make a unique, inhouse movement for each type of watch?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

So, I just picked up this Seiko UFO the other day and have been enjoying it. Tonight, leaving the restaurant, I see another guy wearing the exact same watch. How strange to see the same 45 year old Seiko in the wild. Made me smile for sure. I stopped and talked to him and he said his dad bought it in Japan years ago and had given it to him last year. I didn't bug him for a picture but here's mine.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw a Speedy 9300 & a Cartier Roadster on a recent flight from Madrid to JFK.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

So I was in Singapore in the past week attending a conference of credit unions and co-operative banks, attended by senior officers, board members and persons associated with the industry, such as fintech folk. There must have been well over 500 delegates from all over the world and as usual, I spent a fair bit of time checking out people's wrists. I must say that unlike the lawyer conferences that I usually attend, most delegates here were not wearing watches. Amongst those that did wear watches, I saw a good number of Apple or smart watches. There were several ladies wearing Michael Kors watches. From the senior execs and board members, most of whom wore watches, I spotted many simple classy dress watches but couldn't make the brand name, although by the placement of the wording on the dial I suspect that I saw at least 2 Patek Phillipe Calatravas amongst them. I did also spot a stainless steel on bracelet Cartier tank worn by a caucasian middle aged lady and an African-American executive in his early 30s wearing a Hublot classic fusion. Also spotted a few Rolex Datejusts amongst the delegates.

But it is walking out and about that watch spotting is such a delight in Singapore. In a stroll at Orchard Road I saw an energetic elderly Chinese fellow wearing a Richard Mille, black case and black strap. He was casually dressed, walking quickly with a small folder/document holder and he had a slight smile on his face. Another elder Chinese fellow was standing outside a shop, presumably waiting for someone, and he wore a Patek Philippe Nautilus, blue dial. Saw at least 2 Seiko SKX Diver's out and about, worn by young men. I also saw a lot of Rolex being worn by men of all sorts: young exec type strutting his stuff with a Submariner, plenty of middle aged men with the Rolex Datejust.

And on my way back home, after disembarking from the flight, whilst waiting for luggage at the carousel, 2 men standing close to me, both caucasian, one in his 30s another in his 50s, were wearing two tone Rolex Datejusts.


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

rfortson said:


> So, I just picked up this Seiko UFO the other day and have been enjoying it. Tonight, leaving the restaurant, I see another guy wearing the exact same watch. How strange to see the same 45 year old Seiko in the wild. Made me smile for sure. I stopped and talked to him and he said his dad bought it in Japan years ago and had given it to him last year. I didn't bug him for a picture but here's mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's one interesting watch happening....very cool! Two UFOs over Houston.


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

rfortson said:


> So, I just picked up this Seiko UFO the other day and have been enjoying it. Tonight, leaving the restaurant, I see another guy wearing the exact same watch. How strange to see the same 45 year old Seiko in the wild. Made me smile for sure. I stopped and talked to him and he said his dad bought it in Japan years ago and had given it to him last year. I didn't bug him for a picture but here's mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's one interesting watch sighting....very cool! Two UFOs over Houston.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Met some folk from Washington DC yesterday. 2 of which were lawyers, one wore a Milgauss, the iteration with a black dial and green sapphire crystal. This fellow was a watch nut and we spoke a lot about watches. The other lawyer wore a light brown dial Rolex Oyster Perpetual, she was not really a big watch person though. There was also a University Professor, from John Hopkins I believe, he wore a Hublot Big Bang, a skeleton chrono.

I was wearing my Jeanrichard and when I complimented the Milgauss wearer by saying "Nice Milgauss!" he quickly said "Thanks! Nice Jeanrichard!"

- - - Updated - - -

Met some folk from Washington DC yesterday. 2 of which were lawyers, one wore a Milgauss, the iteration with a black dial and green sapphire crystal. This fellow was a watch nut and we spoke a lot about watches. The other lawyer wore a light brown dial Rolex Oyster Perpetual, she was not really a big watch person though. There was also a University Professor, from John Hopkins I believe, he wore a Hublot Big Bang, a skeleton chrono.

I was wearing my Jeanrichard and when I complimented the Milgauss wearer by saying "Nice Milgauss!" he quickly said "Thanks! Nice Jeanrichard!"


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I spotted this Speedmaster waiting for train in Tokyo yesterday.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, well, well. I went to another law conference. This time in Beijing, China. The conference was attended by several Chinese lawyers and academics, there were also lawyers and law academics from South East Asian countries, Africa, Eastern Europe and the Carribean. As usual, I was scanning people's wrists, such as the wrist stalker that I am. Most noteworthy piece I saw was from a Ukrainian lawyer, he was wearing a CVSTOS. After checking the net, it looks like he was wearing the Challenge Sea-liner in rose gold. I complimented him on the watch and he was very pleased, coincidentally or not, he later gifted me some chocs and literature on Ukraine.

Well, also noteworthy was the dominance of Omega and Tissot amongst the Chinese delegates. I must have seen a handful of Omega Constellations on the wrists of female lawyers. One senior female lawyer from the Beijing Office of a big law firm wore a solid rose gold Constellation littered with diamonds. Also saw an Omega Aqua Terra, blue dial, on a Senior Officer of a Chinese Government law organization. I must have also seen a handful of Tissot on Chinese lawyers and academics. One noticeable absentee from the Chinese delegates was Rolex, I did not spot a single Rolex on the scores of wrists that I spied on.

There were a few Apple watches and smartwatches. Also several nice dress watches which I could not identify.

On the plane ride leaving Seychelles, I saw a well dressed man, matching luggage, reminds me of Bjorn Borg (at least the actor that played him in the recent film), sporting a Patek Philippe Nautilus. I complimented him on it and he gave a sheepish smile and thanked me.

On my return to Seychelles, whilst waiting around the luggage carousel I spotted at least 6 Rollies from European tourists - a Submariner, a Yachtmaster and at least 4 Datejusts. Interestingly, 4 of the Rollies were on couples. I observe a lot of Rolex from tourists coming to Seychelles.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like this thread is getting life of its own.
I'm glad to see that. 
I hope everyone is doing well!?
I've attend IWC Grand Training in Schaffhausen last month and even though these aren't watches in the wild per say I thought you'd like to see few over the top timepieces.
Portuguese tourbillion 7 day.








Perpetual Calendar Minute Repeater 








Most expensive IWC made today,Siderial Time,with Perpetual Calendar and Sky chart on the back personalized for the buyer.$650K.
It has 4 sapphire disks all together.
















Here with my Explorer 2 








Digital Perpetual Calendar Aquatimer.








Huge watch but one of my favorites.
Next to it my 16800 looks like lady's watch.








Big Pilot in titanium 








....and special edition Big Pilot Mohammed Ali from my colleague.








I hope you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I had lunch with a friend yesterday, we've never talked watches before, but I noticed he was wearing a Junghans Max Bill auto. Asked him "dude is that a Max Bill?" He looks surprised and says "yeah!" It was beautiful, never saw one in person before. He has the white one with brown strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Got to revive this thread. So I went to the UK for a week in early March to attend a conference and as usual, nice watches in sight. Firstly, on my flight to the UK there were 2 passengers seated close to me wearing Rollies, both probably in their 50s, a Frenchman wearing a Hulk and a caucasian wearing a Yatchmaster with blue dial. Next, even before the conference, I went SCUBA diving in a cold lake to obtain my Dry Suit Specialty certification, all good, although I don't think I would want to dive in water that cold again (8 degrees Celsius). Anyhows, the dive instructor, a British of indian ethnicity, was wearing an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono, lovely. Then I had a meet up with some old uni mates, and one of them, who I know loves watches, was wearing an IWC Chrono diver.

Now let's go to the law conference, first off, one watch brand truly dominated people's wrists - Rolex. And in fact, one model in particular - the Datejust. Datejusts of all sorts, stainless steel, two tones (lots of two tones), didn't see any in pure coloured gold. There was a Portuguese lawyer with a Rolex President, a Turkish one with a Submariner. There were Omega Seamasters, saw one worn by a lawyer from India and another from Jersey (UK). Noteworthy watches was one caucasian fellow wearing a Patek Nautilus. Another Portuguese lawyer wore a JLC Reverso with complications, there was a Norwegian lady with a TAG Heuer Aquaracer, and a Maltese lawyer wearing a Patek Calatrava. Apple watches were rare, I saw only 1 of them, on a British lady. There were lots classy dressy watches on the wrists of many others, but it was hard to determine the brands. But as in the past law conferences I've attended, most lawyers wore watches and smart watches were again not common.

Lots of nice watches out and about in London, especially on the tube, Omega Seamasters and Rolexes are common, saw an Explorer II, an older model, on a caucasian who may have been in his 50s.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I always admired this thread so I will add to it.... Spotted on the wrist of a guest in my restaurant, he purchased this in 1993 in Okinawa while in the military. A lovely vintage Seiko!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Hi
> Patek Philippe doesn't make tourbillion watch with tourbillion visible on the front of the watch
> All their Tourbillions modern and vintage are only visible from the back. Sometimes especially on vintage Pateks there's not even a crystal there. Only solid back. Basically not visible to anyone except the watchmakers.
> But it will always say Tourbillion on the dial.
> ...


Roberto- do you by any chance work at Tiny Jewel Box? I came in around October 2018 when I was visiting my son at Georgetown and someone (I think you) showed me a Laureus pilot in ceramic and a Big Eye. Small world if I am right.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

2 days and 2 awesome sightings. Someone came into my office yesterday wearing an Omega Speedmaster Professional, hesalite crystal. Complemented him on his watch and had a short convo on watches. Today, I met a Japanese diplomat and noticed that he was wearing a Grand Seiko. I complimented him on his watch and he followed proper etiquette and removed his watch and let me inspect it, and it was the Snowflake! What an awesome and beautiful dial. I told him that he truly represented his country by wearing such a fine watch. He was well chuffed.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Today's a TAG Heuer Aquaracer day. Met a fellow lawyer this morning and she was wearing a TAG Aquaracer. Later in the morning, had a meeting with the general manager of a hotel and he also wore a TAG Aquaracer, the one with a cyclops lens. Another meeting in the afternoon with the owner of a range of supermarkets and he also wore a TAG Heuer Aquaracer Alarm. The TAG momentum was broken when I met another businessman in the afternoon, he wore a Breitling Aerospace.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

My watch viewing has become very interesting as a of late. There is a gentleman at my church that has fine tastes and deep pockets. An interesting looking diver first caught my eye, possibly a vintage Seiko, but haven't gotten a good look yet. Next, I spotted a solid gold Rolex presidential. A few weeks later as we were picking our kids up from Sunday school I noticed a certain logo on his watch buckle... It took me a second to realize that I had seen my first Patek in the wild. I did not get a good look at the face of the watch, but he wore it quite well.


----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a wealthy member of my Church that wears a gold Daytona. 

It is interesting because I am a pastor of a really small rural Church and it is very out of place. He also drives a Lambo. But his son's collection of watches is astounding. 100's of thousands of dollars worth.

I also got to know Ric Flair (the wrassler) years ago through wrestling with his son (real wrestling) in North Carolina. He has an impressive Rolex collection.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

watchmego3000 said:


> I had lunch with a friend yesterday, we've never talked watches before, but I noticed he was wearing a Junghans Max Bill auto. Asked him "dude is that a Max Bill?" He looks surprised and says "yeah!" It was beautiful, never saw one in person before. He has the white one with brown strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a lady working the front desk at a downtown Chicago hotel wearing the 34mm Max Bill handwind, tan strap white dial. It was a great looking watch and she wore it well. I'd love to have one and would easily wear that 34mm version.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Spotted last week at work, a lady with a green dial panerai, a lady with a steel and gold datejust with green dial and diamonds, a guy with james cameron sea dweller and in the train, an old guy with a gallet excellograph


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

Was at a new dentist today and saw him sporting something that caught me by surprise. It was a TAG Heuer Formula 1 white dial with black bezel on a stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

I was at a jewelry and watch store in the city today, and an unassuming customer (or an acquaintance from a nearby business) popped in just to say hello to the staff. Seems everyone knew him by name. But it wasn't just a hello, he came in to show off his new watch. I was about 10 foot away and could not avoid all the commotion, especially the staff who were all ogling over the watch. At first I thought the watch was a Hublot from seeing its enormous size. But as he took the watch off his wrist, it became very clear this was another beast altogether. The MB&F HM4 Thunderbolt.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I had an interesting exchange the other day. I met a fellow wearing a two tone Rolex Datejust with a black dial. I said, 'nice watch'. He thanked me and said it was a Rolex and that he has had it for 8 years or so. He said he has tried to sell it but no one will pay him close to what he paid for it.

He said he only bought it because he came upon a lot of cash whilst travelling (I didn't ask!) and wanted to avoid declaring the cash at the customs of his final destination. So whilst at the transiting airport, Dubai, he decided to buy a watch that would deplete the cash on him, with a plan to sell it immediately after. So he bought the Rollie, then when he arrived at his destination, he went to a pre-owned shop with a view to selling it, but they only wanted to pay him a small fraction of the amount he paid for it. So 8 years on he is still wearing the watch.

He didn't seem particularly happy or proud of the watch to be honest!


----------



## DC Pilot (Sep 26, 2020)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I didn't see much tonight but what I did was interesting.
> I like GMT complications and I had several.
> From Longines, Breitling and Speedmaster Professional to Rolex.
> We usually have chance to see regular Omega Seamaster, Bond type which I stopped incorporating in my posts but every once in a while I have chance to see a nice GMT older model Seamaster as this 2234.50(older as non PO)
> ...


Interesting reading your thread, Roberto. However, there was a little miscommunication above. The other watch I was trying to tell you about was my 1938 Hamilton Dodson. I mentioned it not because it's particularly valuable or that I'm proud of it, but I'm fond of it. I found it among the effects of my grandfather, who was a watchmaker, decades after he died. There were several watches, but the Dodson was the only one that was pretty intact. I had it restored and it has some sentimental value. My voice didn't go up an octave, but thanks for calling my attire "sporty."


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

DC Pilot said:


> Interesting reading your thread, Roberto. However, there was a little miscommunication above. The other watch I was trying to tell you about was my 1938 Hamilton Dodson. I mentioned it not because it's particularly valuable or that I'm proud of it, but I'm fond of it. I found it among the effects of my grandfather, who was a watchmaker, decades after he died. There were several watches, but the Dodson was the only one that was pretty intact. I had it restored and it has some sentimental value. My voice didn't go up an octave, but thanks for calling my attire "sporty."


Wow. Can't believe you remembered the interaction from six years ago. And what are the chances you happened to be browsing this very thread from the very beginning?


----------



## DC Pilot (Sep 26, 2020)

Well, I did remember it. It's not often that someone approaches me to take a photo of my watch. Truth be told, I was searching for it to try to find Roberto. My watchmaker is planning to retire and I was hoping he could point me in the direction of a new technician. Truthfully, I didn't expect the post to mock me, however gently.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

DC Pilot said:


> Well, I did remember it. It's not often that someone approaches me to take a photo of my watch. Truth be told, I was searching for it to try to find Roberto. My watchmaker is planning to retire and I was hoping he could point me in the direction of a new technician. Truthfully, I didn't expect the post to mock me, however gently.


Hello DC Pilot 
Wow, years went by fast. So many watches and so many people.... I had many later interactions thanks to this thread.
I am sorry if my post came up as insulting.
It truly wasn't my intention.
On the contrary,no was grateful you were willing to share your thoughts and your memories with me. 
I would be happy to recommend watchmaker for the future.
Please PM me here on the forum.
Tx 
Roberto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

During the time of COVID - not as much to spot though I did spot a nice Bathyscaphe and AP ROO at a resort recently. I did spot the AP ROO on the waiter's wrist... perhaps they pay better than most?


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Reviving this thread.

I was in the Maldives last month and was at a resort called the Nautilus. And whilst there, I saw a Caucasian fellow, probably in his 50s, wearing a Patek Philippe Nautilus. Plain 3 hander with date.

Also saw another fellow, eastern European, probably in his 40s, wearing an Offshore Royal Oak.


----------

